#ubuntu-za 2011-05-30
<sakhi> morning
<superfly> morning sakhi
<Kilos> morning superfly and others
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty buddy
<Maaz> Dont get familiar now Kilos
<superfly> hiya Kilos
<magellanic> hi all. superfly, well health wise?
<superfly> magellanic: a little worse for the weather, to be honest
<superfly> but not too bad
<magellanic> eish okay, but flu fading away I guess?
<superfly> magellanic: no flu, bronchitis
<magellanic> ah right, wow thought it would be gone by now
<magellanic> but yea weather has not been very friendly
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn bmg505 magellanic 
<magellanic> hey Kilos 
<nlsthzn> Hello Mr. Kilos :)
<bmg505> hello back at wek after a nice 10 day break :(
<Kilos> lol
<nlsthzn> Kilos: http://nlsthzn.wordpress.com/2011/05/30/hello-katya-my-latest-mistress/ A look at pretty gnome :)
<Kilos> lol looks good nlsthzn but where are the panels
<nlsthzn> Kilos: Panels?
<Kilos> lol those strips top and bottom with all the icons to make things work without hunting
<nlsthzn> Kilos: :) in the menu bar... their is a favorites section with all my most used applications... I think in the video you can see it... works very well...
<Kilos> yeah i see it now with more concentration
<Kilos> looks good nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> Kilos: I am really enjoying so far... lets hope it lasts :)
<Kilos> hehe
<magellanic> nlsthzn: that your linux mint setup?
<nlsthzn> magellanic: the one in the link above, yup
<nlsthzn> very close to the default for Katya
<magellanic> and gnome 3?
<magellanic> looks neat/clean :)
<nlsthzn> magellanic: Gnome 2
<nlsthzn> 2.3.2
<magellanic> I see
<Kilos> hey clever peeps. when you post to a thread or start a thread, to be able to see replies must you hit reload on your browser?
<Kilos> or does it popup automatically
<superfly> Kilos: context?
<Kilos> its for an unlocking code from forums gsmhosting superfly 
<superfly> Kilos: in that case, I don't know, I don't use that web site
<Kilos> oh is it not a standard thing. i remember when i reported bugs long ago on karmic i think i could never find replies
<Kilos> i never gonna get used to using the internet and all the different sites
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee for all
<Maaz> Sure thing, Kilos. Hey guys, bring your own mugs! I'm tired of doing all the dishes on my own.
<Owkkuri> Kilos: you'll probably have to refresh the page to see replies
<Kilos> thanks Owkkuri 
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> Enjoy Kilos
<nlsthzn> Kilos: I know some browsers let you set an auto-fresh... I did that some time ago... can't remember which browser though (or if it was a plug in or not)
<Kilos> ty nlsthzn  but every refresh eats more data so i will wait an hour or so between refreshes
<Kilos> and you missed coffee
<Kilos> sorry i forgot to remind you
<nlsthzn> not a prob, having some tea :)
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> im trying now to unlock my sagem 404x from mtn who arent in aus so i dont think that is being dishonest hey superfly 
<N8Wulf> hello there Peoples in the Vetkoek Paleis
<Kilos> lol hiya N8Wulf 
<N8Wulf> eish hello ek se
<Squirm> hello
<nlsthzn> Squirm: alo
<froztbyte> so, how do you guys normally start a NM connection when your mouse batteries are dead? any recommended CLI util?
<froztbyte> http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Features/NetworkManagerCmdline apparently
<froztbyte> although I don't yet have that
<froztbyte> the alternative answer seems to be dbus
<froztbyte> so that'll be easy enough to hook into with python and some minor jiggerypokery
<froztbyte> thanks guys.
 * froztbyte highfives you all
<kbmonkey> hi hi
<superfly> haha, froztbyte
<Kilos> hehe froztbyte  self service channel
 * nlsthzn would just go buy some batteries
<Squirm> /w 2
<Kilos> night all sleep warm
<nlsthzn> Night all
#ubuntu-za 2011-05-31
<N8Wulf> Gooood Morning
<N8Wulf> anybody up yet?
<N8Wulf> laat slapers
<superfly> I was on the road, I'
<superfly> *I'm at work now... N8Wulf
<N8Wulf> Good morning. Good luck for the day
<superfly> I don't believe in luck, but thanks for the well-wishing none-the-less
<N8Wulf> :)
<N8Wulf> not gonna bother you much, are you using Unity at the Mo?
<superfly> nope, I'm a KDE boy
<N8Wulf> lucky you
<superfly> oh, and work only officially starts in about 35 minutes, so I got time to chat
<superfly> yeah, when KDE4 came around a lot of people were not impressed
<superfly> but I just saw that it was not ready for consumption, and they said as much, and so I just waited
<superfly> it took up to about KDE 4.5 for KDE to really be as good as 3.5, but then 3.0 was not as good as 3.5 either, so how can we compare a x.0 with an x.5?
<Kilos> morning superfly and others
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hope i didnt mislead vincent
<Kilos> hiya nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> Hey Mr. Kilos :)
<Squirm> hey
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<Squirm> anyone know of any shells hosted in South Africa?
<Squirm> morning Kilos
<Squirm> oh, Afternoon Kilos
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hmmm
<Kilos> no one even thirsty today
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Kilos> Maaz, move it
<Maaz> Don't rush me Kilos . Making decent coffee is an art
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty man
<Maaz> Kilos: Sorry...
<Kilos> grr
<Squirm> 2
<Kilos> Maaz, thanks man
<Maaz> Kilos It gives me great pleasure to serve a bunch of geeks :-)
<Squirm> +2
<Squirm> =4
<Squirm> ^^
<Squirm> good day
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> what you working out Squirm 
<Squirm> I meant to type /w 2 but I just type 2, so I made something up quickly :P
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> lo N8Wulf 
 * Kilos wishes some of the list peeps would come on here. then it doesnt take so long to get replies or more info
<nlsthzn> :)
<Kilos> lo Tonberry 
<Tonberry> hello
<Kilos> many lurkers here today
<Kilos> spose they will say they all very busy
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Kilos> Maaz, with milk
<Maaz> Kilos: Sorry...
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> Maaz, with milk
<Maaz> Yay Kilos You aren't one of those skinny guys that needs to drink black coffee to cast a shadow
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> Enjoy Kilos
<Squirm> evening
<kbmonkey> evening Squirm 
<Kilos> lo frozty_sa 
<Kilos> cold enough for you?
<kbmonkey> brrrrr
<Kilos> hi kbmonkey 
<Kilos> -2 by you tonight
<kbmonkey> no Kilos the toilet water hasn't frozen yet :D
<nuvolari> o/
<nuvolari> lo oom Kilos 
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> lo nuvolari beter by julle vanaand
<nuvolari> lo 'monkey
<kbmonkey> check it out http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/linux-world-map.html
<nuvolari> Kilos: hoe nou oom?
<kbmonkey> lo nuvolari 
<nuvolari> dis steeds koel hierso
<Kilos> dis 0 in pts en -2 in joburg en -4 vereeniging
<nuvolari> bwhaha, excellent kbmonkey 
<nuvolari> o.O
<nuvolari> sjoe
<nuvolari> en hier oom Kilos ?
<Kilos> ek het nie gekyk nie seun maar seker 12 of 14
<Kilos> 10 is kwaai winter in durbs
<nuvolari> ja... ek moet 'n baadjie dra
<Kilos> lol
<kbmonkey> -2 is _lekke_ koud!
<Kilos> vrek koud
<Kilos> hope superfly is ok. he been siek for too long now
<superfly> more busy than sick right now
<Kilos> and inetpro never ewven says hi anymore
<Kilos> are you healed superfly 
<superfly> mostly
<Kilos> which part isnt. if it a foot thats ok
<superfly> my throat
<Kilos> eish
<kbmonkey> my foot has flu :p
<superfly> well, my lungs to be exact
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> superfly, have you been back to doc
<Kilos> its been like a month now
<superfly> Kilos: no, I'm not bed enough to go back to the doc, I just need to take my medicine and my vitamins
<Kilos> oh you still got 
<Kilos> then take them 
<Kilos> we can have a sick fly here
<Kilos> cant
<kbmonkey> if only our brains ran Linux they won't get infected ^^
<Kilos> yeah
<kbmonkey> /s/brains/bodies
<superfly> kbmonkey: we'd also be like linux machines then, always working and never resting ;-)
<Kilos> lol you are already superfly 
<kbmonkey> sudo make sandwich 
<superfly> kbmonkey: go make it yourself - not even sudo works with the superfly
 * kbmonkey makes hot chocolate
<Kilos> froztbyte, wb
<froztbyte> just had to test something quickly
<kbmonkey> hi froztbyte 
 * nuvolari disappears to bed for a good long night's rest, the first in a long while :O
<Squirm> hey nuvolari 
<Squirm> eh
<Squirm> an hour too late
<kbmonkey> yes I think he's zzz -.-
<Kilos> lo Wolfeyes 
<Kilos> cold hey
<Wolfeyes> To much
<Wolfeyes> Heya Kilos.
<Wolfeyes> Evening all.
<kbmonkey> lo
<Wolfeyes> Heya kbmonkey
<kbmonkey> hows it that side Wolfeyes?
<Wolfeyes> Fine thank you and yourself kbmonkey, apart from being a bit cold.
<kbmonkey> need moar hot chocolate :) brushing up on CSS
<Wolfeyes> That would be a nice treat.
<Wolfeyes> brb
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<kbmonkey> fantastic idea, Kilos 
<Kilos> lol
<kbmonkey> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> kbmonkey: Alrighty
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos and kbmonkey!
<Kilos> Maaz, thanks buddy
<Maaz> no probs, Kilos
<kbmonkey> Maaz, thankyou
<Maaz> no worries, kbmonkey
<Symmetri1> supppppppppppp
<Kilos> cold here Symmetri1 \
<Kilos> hows ya
<Symmetri1> lol, slightly drunk
<Symmetri1> and rather intelectually stimulated :P lol, was sitting at a dinner debating some fairly complex socio-political issues with regards to the internet with some fairly prominent industry people
 * kbmonkey sips hot chocolate
<kbmonkey> now thats some strooong s**t
<Symmetri1> and the more we all drank, the more interesting the discussion got :P
<Kilos> lol
<Symmetri1> LOL we had one guy arguing the state should be providing the internet (albeit free of charge)
<Symmetri1> with me saying screw the state, it has to be private enterprise, because the state will attempt to control and censor what they dont like
<Kilos> sounds like the free-internet guys on fACEBOOK
<Symmetri1> heh, so we had what was in effect a socialist view on the one side of the table with me, a complete anarchist on the other side
<Kilos> lol
<Symmetri1> and our ceo sitting in the middle of this trying to figure out where he sat 
<Symmetri1> and the rest of the people around the table staring at us all like we were nuts :P
<Symmetri1> LOL we agreed to continue the discussion another time over more whiskey when we werent in a place where whiskey was costing what that was costing :P
<Symmetri1> http://www.cnn.com/2011/HEALTH/05/31/who.cell.phones/index.html?hpt=hp_t1
<Symmetri1> LOL
<Symmetri1> Im screwed by that article
<Symmetri1> Im on the phone 4 to 5 hours a day
<Kilos> night all sleep tight and warm
<Squirm> fp
#ubuntu-za 2011-06-01
<Squirm> hey Symmetri1
<superfly> I don't understand why people are so worried about cellphones, but not worried about computer monitors and the sun, both of which give out significantly more radiation than cellphones
<N8Wulf> a good morning to all in Ubuntu land
<Squirm> morning
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi superfly 
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, thanks buddy
<Maaz> Kilos: no problemo
<Symmetria> heh
<Symmetria> wow, google can make some huge mistakes on occasion
<Wolfeyes> Good day everyone.
<Kilos> hi Wolfeyes 
<Wolfeyes> Where can I download the modem-manager archive package "for Kubuntu Natty", (from windows o/s, and save it to flash drive) and then install it when I reboot in ubuntu please? Because I cannot connect with Kubuntu right now. I tried finding it on the install disk but not the archive package. Also having difficulty finding it on the forums. Anyone...!
<Wolfeyes> Heya Kilos 
<Wolfeyes> heya N8Wulf 
<confluency> Wolfeyes: you should be able to find it on one of the mirror servers in your browser.
<confluency> Do you mean modemmanager?
<Wolfeyes> Yes but I cannot conect to the server via kubuntu confluency .
<confluency> Yes, I know.  You can download the package in your browser and save it.
<tumbleweed> however, you may find that it depends on other packages that you'l need too
<confluency> I'm trying to find a link; you can start by googling modemmanager package natty.
<confluency> What architecture?
<Wolfeyes> Architechture?
<tumbleweed> the quickest way is to find an internet connection that you can use, and use your package manager
<tumbleweed> Wolfeyes: i386 or amd64 (i.e. 32 or 64 bit)
<Wolfeyes> i386
<confluency> Wolfeyes: here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/en/natty/modemmanager
<Wolfeyes> ty confluency  let me see what I can get right. Thank you.
<confluency> In the download section, follow the link to the architecture (1386).
<confluency> *i386
<Wolfeyes> Ok.
<confluency> Check to see if you have all those dependencies installed.
<Wolfeyes> I will do that, be back as fast as possible.
<superfly> modemmanager should be installed by default in Kubuntu
<superfly> Package: modemmanager; New: yes; State: installed; Automatically installed: yes
<superfly> Wolfeyes: ^^
<wolfeyes> What a mission...
<wolfeyes> But I am connected. Now to get what I need.
<wolfeyes> Ty confluency, that didn't work I needed to many extra files above what was asked and the system just wanted to connect to the net constantly. So I got hold of saki3g and managed to connect, but battled a bit as I forgot I had to activate the "Permissions" , "executable file" in order to get it working. But I am busy getting what I need right now, thank you.
 * inetpro wants to be brave and upgrade Hardy LTS server to Lucid 
<inetpro> not sure whether it's such a good idea
<inetpro> anyway, if I vanish from here you should know that the quassel upgrade failed
<wolfeyes> Lol good luck inetpro
<inetpro> wolfeyes: thanks, I really need that
<wolfeyes> So did I 20mins ago lol. 
<inetpro> wolfeyes: the only diff here is that it is also a production system
<tumbleweed> wolfeyes: superfly had a good point, modemmanager should be installed by default, I'm suprised you didn't have it
<wolfeyes> I know that feeling too, happened to me when I first learnt about Karmic.
 * inetpro is just worried about one thing 
<inetpro> the reboot process at the end of the upgrade process 
 * inetpro will have to drive all the way to the remote server farm if it fails to boot
<wolfeyes> Sorry tumbleweed I never saw what superfly said, I think I left to early. And I think it was the networkmanager not modem manager (also installed by default) but I was fooling around trying to make it work because it stopped after updates.  I think I removed it,lol. But hey that's how beginers learn. Come a long way from when I started with Karmic.
<tumbleweed> heh, good to hear :)
<tumbleweed> yeah, one learns through mistakes
<wolfeyes> Nodz.
<wolfeyes> <--- but still very much a beginner.
<wolfeyes> superfly: do you use quassel as a client to connect to mxit as well? or Pidgin?
<wolfeyes> Maybe kopete....
 * wolfeyes looks aorund some more.
<superfly> wolfeyes: quassel is an IRC client
<superfly> I don't connect to mxit
<superfly> I don't know if Kopete has a plugin to connect to mxit
<wolfeyes> Ok thank you. I am busy looking for it.
<N8Wulf> eish! What a day!
<N8Wulf> how was your day ppl?
<wolfeyes> Heya N8Wulf, quiet but hectic. Battling to get on line.
<inetpro> hmm... 
<inetpro> now for the reboot
 * inetpro goes to inspect /boot/grub/menu.lst
 * inetpro wbb
<hibana> eish!
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> long time no see hibana 
 * hibana missing inetpro already
<hibana> Kilos: wb
<Kilos> voda just disconnected for some reason
<Kilos> wb youuuu
<hibana> :-)
 * hibana digesting the thought of going to visit the server
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> mind you dont get tummy cramps
 * inetpro is back
<superfly> inetpro: did you manage to come right?
 * hibana \0/
<inetpro> superfly: yep, I'm back
<inetpro> lsb_release -a ....Ubuntu 10.04.2 LTS
<superfly> w00t
 * hibana shall be back in case of an emergency
<hibana> bye Kilos
<Kilos> cheerio hibana my friend
<Kilos> aw
<inetpro> superfly: what's wrong?
<superfly> inetpro: ?
<inetpro> 01/06 18:15:52 <superfly> w00t
<superfly> inetpro: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/w00t
<inetpro> superfly: ahh, I thought it's something like "what?"
 * inetpro learns a new thing every day
<nlsthzn> w00t :p
<nlsthzn> I just had learnz a new wording
<inetpro> time to go home and continue from there
<Kilos> go safe ou man
<inetpro> Kilos: thanks
<Kilos> its cold out there
<inetpro> Kilos: sure thing, especially on the mbike
<Kilos> eina
<inetpro> no worries, I'm covered
 * inetpro wbb
<Kilos> lol. insurance wise?
<inetpro> Kilos: no, jacket wise :-)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> been there done that
<Kilos> even leather gloves dont help if you travel far enough in the cold
<inetpro> Kilos: true, but I'm safe at home, thanks
<inetpro> last night was worse
<Kilos> thasts all that important hey. a hot bath fixes the cold
<inetpro> because I didn't have an extra jersey
<Kilos> they actually got plugin hot suits that the big bikers use
<inetpro> yikes
<inetpro> sounds interesting
<inetpro> yesterday morning was nice and warm when I left
<Kilos> maybe you werent awake yet
<Kilos> it was cold
<inetpro> well, not as cold as this morning
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee for all
<Maaz> Come on ya buncha geeks. Rock up with your mugs with the correct amount of sugar added already
<Kilos> Maaz, with milk
<Maaz> Yay Kilos You aren't one of those skinny guys that needs to drink black coffee to cast a shadow
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, thanks buddy
<Maaz> no problem, Kilos
<Kilos> night everyone
<Kilos> sleep warm
 * kbmonkey *coooold*
<Squirm_> fp
<confluency> sp
#ubuntu-za 2011-06-02
<Kilos> morning superfly  and others
<superfly> morning Kilos
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Kilos> lo nlsthzn coffee time
<nlsthzn> Kilos: Hey... that's ok... making myself tea here at work now... brought all the ingridients needed :p
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> man its for the cyberbrain not the soft one
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty buddy
<Maaz> Dont get familiar now Kilos
<nlsthzn-work> Kilos: Both my minds need tea... then again both are soft :p
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> yay that free sms site is working kiff again
<Kilos> they mustas been upgrading as well
<Kilos> nlsthzn-work, ^^
<Kilos> nice and fast as well
<nlsthzn-work> Kilos: Good to hear :)
 * Kilos gots a problem. will try explain
<Kilos> lay down for a while this avy and when coming back to pc freecell opened blank
<Kilos> not much wanted to work . even shutdown didnt work
<Kilos> on rebooting i get initramfs prompt
<Kilos> even doing a recovery gives the same initramfs prompt
<Kilos> im on karmic now
<Kilos> i typed help at the prompt but nothing there can help me
<Kilos> Maaz, google ubuntu maverick boots to initramfs prompt only
<Maaz> Kilos: "[ubuntu] 8.04 Boot Problems: initramfs prompt/ BusyBox - Ubuntu Forums" http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=807345 :: "VirtFeatureVerification - Ubuntu Wiki" https://wiki.edubuntu.org/VirtFeatureVerification :: "Bug #686832 in multipath-tools (Ubuntu): “multipath-tools-boot ..." https://code.launchpad.net/bugs/686832 :: "ubuntu-bugs: [Bug 778520] Re: install on degraded raid1 does not ..." http://osdir.com/ml/ubuntu-bugs/2011
<somaunn> hello everyone
<somaunn> hello
<Kilos> hi somaunn 
<somaunn> i need help
<somaunn> i have this message on ubuntu startup, error: sparse file not allowed
<Kilos> explain what your problem is then be patient. someone will help when they get a chance
<somaunn> what does it mean? how can i resolve it
<Kilos> you on natty?
<somaunn> yes
<Kilos> lets see what maaz has to say while we wait for a clever guy
<somaunn> i've reinstalled my natty with btrfs and after that i received that msg on startup
<Kilos> Maaz, google ubuntu natty starts with error: sparse file not allowed
<Maaz> Kilos: "Bug #736743 in grub2 (Ubuntu): “environment block not implemented ..." https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/736743 :: "Bug #464743 in grub2 (Ubuntu): “error: sparse file not allowed”" https://launchpad.net/bugs/464743 :: "On Ubuntu: btrfs is now available on Natty" http://onubuntu.blogspot.com/2011/01/btrfs-is-now-available-on-natty.html :: "Full BTRFS support in grub [Archive] - Ubuntu Forums" http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index
<Kilos> check if there is help at one of those links somaunn 
<somaunn> okay will check it
<somaunn> thanks for help
<Kilos> you welcome. hope you get it fixed
<somaunn> another question, 
<somaunn> how to recover the network icon next to sound
<Kilos> try right click on the panel
<Kilos> then add i think
<Kilos> ya add to panel
<Kilos> then look for it in your options
<Kilos> somaunn, ^^
<Kilos> hiya kbmonkey 
<Kilos> how clever are you
<somaunn> bye bye 
<kbmonkey> hiya Kilos 
<kbmonkey> Im making some veg soup so I guess Im clever enough. whats up?
<Kilos> kbmonkey, my maverick boots to initramfs prompt only
<Kilos> dunno where to go from there
<Kilos> normal commands dont work there
<Kilos> and the help is beyond me
<kbmonkey> like a grub prompt?
<Kilos> yeah but initramfs $
<Kilos> i booted from live cd and tried installing grub-pc again but no luck
 * kbmonkey warms up the search engine
<Kilos> lol
<kbmonkey> if you can get a line of error message we can search it might help
<Kilos> i looked at lotsa google links on it but they all for IT guys\
<kbmonkey> does it look similar to this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1561735
<Kilos> when i am there i cant get online or anything. am using karmic thats first install on this drive
<kbmonkey> so you have karmic and maverick on one drive, separate partitions?
<Kilos> kartmic then maverick alongside
<Kilos> that looks similar
<kbmonkey> okay, karmic uses grub 1.9, maverick grub 2
<kbmonkey> during maverick install, do you remember where you installed the boot loader?
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> in sda i think
<Kilos> i dunno what happened it was working fine and after a break even my shutdowjnh option didnt work
<kbmonkey> oh dear
<Kilos> yeah. like a bad guy got in while i was away
<Kilos> but i got firewall running
<kbmonkey> did you use the boot repair graphical tool to reinstall grub?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> the recovery one
<Kilos> ?
<kbmonkey> yes the one found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling GRUB2
<kbmonkey> (that link is broken up )
<Kilos> i tried recovery onb booting and it also ends at that initramfs prompt
<kbmonkey> no there is a recovery Live CD to reinstall grub
<Kilos> ok i go see what they say
<kbmonkey> not the recovery boot menu option, that is differnt 
<Kilos> oh from the live cde?
<Kilos> cd?
<kbmonkey> yes it is a new live cd to repair the system https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<kbmonkey> it must be new, I never noticed that before :)
<Kilos> ok i go look for that. not sure if i seen it before. do you go the install route?
<kbmonkey> okay that second link is a modified Ubuntu live CD, so you may not want to DL an entire ISO for that
<Kilos> oh wait\
<Kilos> a new live cd repair cd
<Kilos> not the maverick live cd
<kbmonkey> your live CD can get online right?
<Kilos> yes if i go try ubuntu\
<kbmonkey> okay thats good. I think what we can do is boot a Ubuntu Maverick live CD
<Kilos> ok i write this down and go try it. ty
<kbmonkey> hang 5
<Kilos> ok
<kbmonkey> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair tells you how as well
<kbmonkey> when in the live environment, follow the 2nd option to install boot-repair
<kbmonkey> then follow the rest of the instructions in that same link :)
<Kilos> thanks kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> I hope that helps!
<Kilos> lol so do i
<kbmonkey> okay gtg for 30 mins I'll be back soon :)
<Kilos> later all
<superfly> kbmonkey: grub 1.9 == grub 2
<Symmetria> lol, so like, we always use airport codes in our router names
 * Symmetria is thinking that when he puts routers down in grahamstown
<Symmetria> it may not be politically wise to use their airport code
<Symmetria> "FAGT" 
<Kilos> kbmonkey: that is a cd download site
<Kilos> i cant do that
<Kilos> i go back to karmic if i dont get it working
<Kilos> see yas later
<kbmonkey> hi Kilos 
<kbmonkey> you do not need to download a CD ISO, you can use your existing ubuntu live CD via the 2nd option
<Kilos> eish sorry
<Kilos> missed that
<Kilos> ok i go try again
<Kilos> i wonder what happened. everything been working great for months
<Kilos> later
<kbmonkey> perhaps a grub update incompatibility
<kbmonkey> not too sure, see if that works :)
<Kilos> ok ty will do
<Kilos> hehe kbmonkey 
<Kilos> now i dont get any options on boot anymore
<Kilos> goes straight to karmic
<Kilos> and modem battling
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> needed to reboot a few times and also move the modem to different usb port
<Kilos> and when trying to mount the partition with maverick on i getting 
<Kilos> Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 32: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda6,
<Kilos>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<Kilos>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<Kilos>        dmesg | tail  or so
<kbmonkey> oh wow I hope your partition for maverick isn't corrupt. maybe thats why the boot stopped working :(
<kbmonkey> when you run sudo update-grub, it should detect all Linuxes on your disk. The fact that it did not detect Maverick tells me that partition cannot be read
<Kilos> it only seems to see the karmic images
<Kilos> will check how much data i got left and install maverick again
<Kilos> tomorrow maybe
<Kilos> head thumping now
<Kilos> i go lie down some. maybe come back later. if not sleep tight all
<kbmonkey> awe alrightee then, sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2011-06-03
<koutika_archange> salut a tous
<sakhi> mornings
<superfly> hiya sakhi
<Kilos> morning superfly  and other peeps also as well
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> Enjoy Kilos
<superfly> morning Kilos
<Kilos> heloooo nlsthzn-work 
<Kilos> and anyone else still awake
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Kilos> Maaz, move it
<Maaz> Don't rush me Kilos . Making decent coffee is an art
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty buddy
<Maaz> Dont get familiar now Kilos
<nlsthzn-work> Kilos: Hey :p
<n8wulf> Eish... me thinks me needs to get me some Weeds
<n8wulf> O:-)
<superfly> n8wulf: most people like to get rid of weeds - I don't want them in my garden
<n8wulf> superfly: haven't you heard, "don't drink & Drive... rather smoke and Fly".... Mango Airline here I come
<n8wulf> well... anyway, I had to settle for Captain & Cola
<n8wulf> freakin stressful week is finally over
<Kilos> lo kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> hello :)
<Kilos> i installed maverick alongside again and it fixed the old one too
<Kilos> so now i happy again
<Kilos> but freezing
<kbmonkey> oh thats good news!
<Kilos> yeah
<kbmonkey> I was trying this window manager called Awesome, it tiles windows automagically
<nlsthzn> kbmonkey: had a look @ awesome scared me :p
<kbmonkey> ye its way different hay
<superfly> *very* different
<superfly> -_- freebsd is a bit of a pain if you don't know it
#ubuntu-za 2011-06-04
<Kilos> good morning everyone
<sakhi> moring Kilos 
<Kilos> hi sakhi 
<kbmonkey> morning Kilos and sakhi 
<Kilos> hiya kbmonkey 
<sakhi> hi kbmonkey 
<n8wulf> Hello there from Vanderbijlpark
<kbmonkey> hello there from Durban :)
<Kilos> hello there from Pretoria :-)
<nuvolari> o/
<nuvolari> hello there from Ballito
<Kilos> lol. lo nuvolari 
<nuvolari> why are we greeting like that?
<nuvolari> morning oom Kilos 
<Kilos> because we can
<nuvolari> ah
<nuvolari> standing our ground?
<Kilos> lol
<nuvolari> there, only me now
<Kilos> hehe
<kbmonkey> double agent eliminated
<kbmonkey> been playing with openbox and conky :) - http://postimage.org/image/1yja2flqc/
<nuvolari> bah :( need to go fetch my charger at the office now now
<Kilos> lol
<nuvolari> kbmonkey: super!
<nuvolari> the only thing I could not get used to with openbox is the statusbar
<Kilos> as jy nie n goeie kop het nie moet jy goeie voete he
<nuvolari> Kilos: lol hehe ja nee oom
<nuvolari> dis die eerste keer in 'n lang ruk wat ek my charger vergeet
<nuvolari> gewoonlik vergeet ek hom by die uis
<nuvolari> but this time for some reason it was the other way round
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> kry nogeen dan is die prob verby
<nuvolari> kbmonkey: nice background! that chick from Tron is scorching!
<nuvolari> Kilos: ek het daaraan gedink tot ek die prys gesien het
<Kilos> hulle het pirate goed nou vir about 250 ek dink
<Kilos> kyk by pc repair plekke nie by agente nie
<Kilos> of kyk by gumtree
<nuvolari> maar die is die werk se laptop, so ek wil nie sulke goed inprop nie
<Kilos> o ok
<kbmonkey> ja Olivia is n oulike een ne nuvolari ;D
 * nuvolari drool
<kbmonkey> only watched that film last week, I like
 * nuvolari loose consciousness
 * nuvolari maak google image search results toe voor die screen smelt
<kbmonkey> ha ha ha!
<nuvolari> kbmonkey: is jy afrikaans of 2-talig?
<nuvolari> :? think that's the wrong way to ask lol, but you get the idea
<kbmonkey> nuvolari, ja ek is bilingual!
<Kilos> hehe
<kbmonkey> afr/eng familie en skool ook. 
<kbmonkey> nuvolari, ek sal vroeer by G'way wees met my sussie en sal soek vir waar daar free wifi is. M&B blykbaar charge.
<nuvolari> kbmonkey: hmm, ok, no problem. I wonder about Spur? I know the Mustang spur at Musgrave centre was free last time
 * superfly missed the greetings...
<superfly> hello there from the Republic of Cape Town
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hiya uncle superfly 
<afrodeity> I think we over the last of the hurdles with the 11.04 classic upgrade
<afrodeity> but still wondering why I'm getting people asking me how to install a vodaphone modem which is .exe
<afrodeity> surely there's a synaptic or software centre solution by now?
<nuvolari> whoot! had a successful 2 ubuntu hours :D
<nuvolari> met kb<tab>
<nuvolari> now where is he?
<kodez> nuvolari: where was the ubuntu hour?
<nuvolari> hmm, it was unofficial though.
<nuvolari> kodez: in KZN
<nuvolari> Gateway
<kodez> nuvolari: what were the main topics?
<nuvolari> we touched on Moodle, Unity, Gnome3 and how new users react to new environments
<nuvolari> kodez: ^^
<kodez> i wish i can also have an ubuntu hour in pretoria, i hope i will manage to organise one after my vacation
<nuvolari> kodez: make like we did: just name a place/time and arrive :P
<kodez> nuvolari: i will do it like you (the motu) did
 * nuvolari is about to eat a chilli... crazy?
<Kilos> lekker
<Kilos> not on its own are you
<Kilos> bek brand
<nuvolari> lol, met 'n broodjie oom
<Kilos> lol
<nuvolari> :O
<nuvolari> :O...
<Kilos> ?
<nuvolari> hot hot hot hot hot
<nuvolari> milk
<Kilos> lol
<nuvolari> need milk
<Kilos> finish eating
<Kilos> then hot tea or coffee with stop the burn
<nuvolari> is klaar oom
<Kilos> a good chilli doesnt calm down for long with milk
<nuvolari> ek voel so
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> maar jy kry nie meer koud nie
<nuvolari> my mond meen oom nou
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> warm tee of koffie
<nuvolari> sal vir my 'n laager rooibos maak
<Kilos> as dit n goeie chilli was en jy het genoeg ge eet dan kry niks meer koud nie
<Kilos> lol
<nuvolari> ek het net een geëet oom
<nuvolari> daar is nog 27 oor
<Kilos> ha ha ha
<nuvolari> nie sleg nie, 28 cchillies vir R7
<Kilos> as jy die pitte eers uithaal is hulle nie so warm nie
<nuvolari> ja maar dan is dit nou nie meer 'n chilli nie :P
<Kilos> ya man
<Kilos> maar baie mense brand net  van kyk na hulle
<Kilos> jy moet habaneros probeer 
<Kilos> of jalapeno
<Kilos> jy kannie eers dink daarna nie
<Kilos> en volgende dag vat jy a bakkie koue water saam as jy toilet toe gaan
<nuvolari> lol!!!
<nuvolari> Kilos: maar watter is die warmste? jalapeno of fresh chillies?
<Kilos> jalapeno
<Kilos> die fresh wat ons hier koop is wat die indiers gebruik meestal
<nuvolari> :? is oom seker? Debonairs se jalapenos brand nie vir my so kwaai soos fresh chillies ine
<Kilos> dan is dit nie regte jalapenos nie
<Kilos> gaan na fruit and veg city en kyk na al die verskillende chillis
<Kilos> hulle het gewoonlik papiere by wat al die name en hittes gee
 * nuvolari taps foot. I need to take them on about their chillies
<nuvolari> ek sal bietjie gaan kyk
<Kilos> hqang net af watse fresh chillis jy gekoop het
<nuvolari> weet oom wat ek met die ander 27 chillies kan maak? :P 
<Kilos> of google chillis
<nuvolari> soos 'n resep vir inlê
<Kilos> Maaz, google hottest chillis
<Maaz> Kilos: "Bhut Jolokia chili pepper - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bhut_Jolokia_chili_pepper :: "Chili pepper - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chili_pepper :: "The chilli so hot you need gloves - Times Online" http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/uk/article700700.ece :: "Famous Chili Recipes" http://www.famouschilirecipes.com/ :: "YouTube - Worlds Hottest Chili" http://www.you
<Kilos> daar is recepte ook
<nuvolari> ek sien :P check dit nou uit
<Kilos> ek maal hulle fyn met die selfde hoeveelheid knoffel en sit in asym met suiker by
<nuvolari> ek sal swaarkry as ek alles moet eet :P
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> dit maak n soort chilli sous wat jy dan op brood met ander goed by sit
<Kilos> of bietjie in sop of stew gooi
<Kilos> lo nlsthzn-work 
<nuvolari> Kilos: hmm, dit klink heerlik!
<Kilos> ek eet dit met amper als
<Kilos> net nie in my tee nie
<Kilos> jy kan die mengsel ook in n mikro koop vir so n half uur dan proe dit nog lekkerder
<nuvolari> http://www.famouschilirecipes.com/10reasonstoeatchili.html
<Kilos> dis gesond
<Kilos> ek het nie genoeg data om te gaan kyk nie
<nuvolari> vitamiene C en A
<nuvolari> dis okei oom
<Kilos> eintlik moet ek gaan slaap
<Kilos> sien julle more weer
<Kilos> soet wees
<nuvolari> Lekker slaap oom Kilos 
<Kilos> dankie seun jy ook
<nlsthzn-work> Hello all :)
<kodez> hello nlsthzn-work
<nlsthzn-work> kodez: Alo :)
<kodez> nlsthzn-work: good evening. how are you?
<nlsthzn-work> kodez: I can't complain, and how are things over there?
<kodez> i'm well and collected. i am enjoying my python basics studies
<nlsthzn-work> kodez: Cool... I would like to get into python, but I just got my LPI study guide so I will first get into that and see if it wants to stick in my head :p
<kodez> nlsthzn-work: where have you managed to get your study guides?
<nlsthzn-work> kodez: Amazon dot com :) - Got myself the Sybex one... will see if it is any good
<kodez> kwl, i will join you before the end of the week we are starting tomorrow. i have developed a plan to cover most of the staff that i need in my career, and lpi is among my goals
<nlsthzn-work> kodez: awesome... I am just doing it to understand linux a bit better ... I doubt I will ever use it career wise as I have already invested 10 years in a totally unrelated field
<kodez> i am hoping to be in a linux world 100% but also take into consideration that bill gates machines are all over the show
<nlsthzn-work> I think for peeps going into IT it helps if your proficient in as many different things (or at least have a running knowledge because so often everything is connected )
<kodez> yes i agree
<nuvolari> ok, so I hear klaas vakie calling really loud :-/
<nuvolari> lo kbmonkey!
<nuvolari> how does your calendar look on the 18th of July?
<nuvolari> ok, I'm out. Night everyone
<kbmonkey> hai
<kbmonkey> im free most of that day
<nlsthzn-work> kbmonkey: Hey... whats news?
<kbmonkey> hi nlsthzn-work. trying to install kubuntu on a lappie, it keeps crashing :/ 
<nlsthzn-work> kbmonkey: that sucks...
<kbmonkey> yeah, ooold hardware. think its a write-off
<kbmonkey> you working late nlsthzn-work?
<kbmonkey> kubuntu 11.04 looks *beautiful* though, wow.
<nlsthzn-work> kbmonkey: yup, latest Kubuntu is sweet (even though it is still a second child compared to Ubuntu)... Nightshift :/
<kbmonkey> think I'll install kubuntu as a secondary OS on my netbook :)
<kbmonkey> well it installed, but it hangs on boot. I guess that's a writeoff ^^
#ubuntu-za 2011-06-05
<Kilos> whew, just made it
<Kilos> morning superfly and everyone else
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<superfly> hi Kilos
 * nuvolari yawns
<nuvolari> morning
<kbmonkey> morning!
<Kilos> The Irish have solved their own fuel problems. They imported 50 million tonnes of sand from the Arabs and they're going to drill for their own oil. 
<kbmonkey> :p
<superfly> hahaha
<nuvolari> lol oom Kilos 
 * nuvolari tries to not break his chair laughing
<nuvolari> that's a classic
<nuvolari> ok, I'm off to bed
<nuvolari> 'night
<Kilos> night nuvolari 
<Kilos> sleep tight
<nuvolari> thanks oom! you to
<nuvolari> *too
<Kilos> danke
<kbmonkey> sleep warm okes :)
<Kilos> jy ook kbmonkey 
<Kilos> night all sleep warm
<Kilos> me freezing my nuts off
<Kilos> see mya all morrow
<kbmonkey> :)
#ubuntu-za 2012-05-28
<magespawn> Howdy all
<maiatoday> hi magespawn
<maiatoday> everybody the CDs are here at last
<magespawn> Hey maiatoday, thats good news
<maiatoday> if you want to be a regional contact email me your details and I'll try to send CDs
<maiatoday> I am hoping to get a regional contact in most main centres
<maiatoday> also if you wanna be a regional contact, you'll need to add your name to the list on ubuntu-za.org and be prepared to give the CDs I send to people who are looking for them.
<magespawn> Do you still get a lot of requests for CDs?
<maiatoday> there are a few requests on the mailing list magespawn
<maiatoday> but it is useful when we get a request to be able to send them to someone closer to where the request originated
<maiatoday> and maybe that way we can build the community too
<magespawn> Anybody know of a good video editor?
<mazal> Would also like to know
<mazal> Have always wanted to get into that a bit , but have no idea what to use
<maiatoday> mazal magespawn I use openshot
<maiatoday> not too complicated 
<maiatoday> it has some weird buglets sometimes but generally well behaved
<mazal> Ta maiatoday 
<mazal> tata all
<inetpro> magespawn: ping
<superfly> magespawn: I use kdenlive, it seems to be the most sane one of the lot
<magespawn> Ty  superfly, shop went a bit nuts there for awhile.
<magespawn> Later all.
<smile4linux> bye :)
<Squirm> fp
#ubuntu-za 2012-05-29
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> good morning everyone
<charlvn> hi inetpro 
<Reenen> plop
<Reenen> is i7's etc. 64bit or 32bit CPUs?
<mazal> 64
<mazal> Well the i7 is , I dunnot about the etc. ;p
<Reenen> but the ubuntu install is still i386?
<mazal> Nope, you get 32bit and 64bit Ubuntu on all flavours
<Reenen> it says here http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/ PC (Intel x86) desktop CD For almost all PCs. This includes most machines with Intel/AMD/etc type processors and almost all computers that run Microsoft Windows, as well as newer Apple Macintosh systems based on Intel processors. Choose this if you are at all unsure. 64-bit PC (AMD64) desktop CD Choose this to take full advantage of computers based on the AMD64 or EM64T architecture 
<Reenen> now currently I have an AMD64
<Reenen> but I plan to upgrade in a month or 2
<Reenen> and then I intend to go nvidia and intel, as it's better supported by linux
<mazal> You can use the amd64bit cd if you have an i7
<Reenen> good
<Reenen> I have loaded the 64bit iso from usb onto my work pc (just live USB), and it's snappy!
<mazal> 12.04 ?
<Reenen> booting from USB is quicker than the XP we running with
<Reenen> yeah
<mazal> Yeah well , Windoooze is a bit slow hehehehehehe
<Reenen> and only 12y old
<mazal> And that live usb startup is usually a good way too see how it will work with your hardware
<mazal> Obviously it will be much faster on HDD and you will then add screen drivers etc.
<mazal> But if the live "try ubuntu" works well then the install usually will work well also
<Reenen> lol, I was watching star trek not too long ago... they had USB like drives, but it was small little cylinders which is still *way* bigger than usb drives are 
<Reenen> anyone run/ran Diablo 3 with 12.04?
<mazal> not me
<Reenen> which gfx cards gets drivers on linux?
<superfly> Reenen: Intel, nVidia, ATI, VIA.... most of them. The question is more which graphics cards have drivers which work and are not a pain to install.
<Reenen> i mean company supplied drivers
<Reenen> or is that what you mean too
<superfly> Sort of.
<Reenen> so AMD drivers not too hard to install?
<superfly> Reenen: most of them are in the repositories, that's why we have the "Additional Drivers" tool
<charlvn> try that as a first option, if that doesn't work, find the exact make and model of your card and hit up google / the wiki
<charlvn> the wiki is probably the first place to look but just googling sometimes gets you blog posts with more up to date info
<Reenen> kk bye... gtg for now...
<queery> Maaz: announce: To those in gauteng, please remember about the Ubuntu hour on saterday
<Maaz> queery: Excuse me?
<queery> Maaz: Announce: To those in gauteng, please remember about the Ubuntu hour on saterday
<Maaz> queery: *blink*
<queery> did someone switch off announce on maaz?
<queery> or am I doing it wrong?
<queery> Maaz: Announce To those in gauteng, please remember about the Ubuntu hour on saterday
<Maaz> Announcement from queery! To those in gauteng, please remember about the Ubuntu hour on saterday
<queery> ah
<charlvn> good evening
<charlvn> !help
<charlvn> is there any actual documentation for this bot?
<Banlam> maaz, help
<Maaz> Banlam: I can help you with: looking things up, remembering things, delivering messages, decisions, games, monitoring things, browsing the internet, conversions, silly fun stuff, calculations, system administration, software development and south african stuff.
<Maaz> Ask me "help me with ..." for more details.
<charlvn> Maaz: help me with announcements
<Maaz> charlvn: I'm afraid I don't know what you are asking about. Ask "what can you do" to browse my features.
<charlvn> Maaz: help me with announce
<Maaz> charlvn: I'm afraid I don't know what you are asking about. Ask "what can you do" to browse my features.
<Banlam> charlvn, what are you wanting to do?
<Tonberry> Maaz, how do you feel?
<Maaz> Tonberry: I already know stuff about how
<Banlam> lol
<Tonberry> lol
<charlvn> Maaz: help me with remembering things
<Maaz> charlvn: I use the following features for remembering things: factoid, karma, meeting, memo and seen
<Maaz> Ask me "how do I use ..." for more details.
<charlvn> Maaz: how do i use meeting
<Maaz> charlvn: Take minutes of an IRC Meeting. You can use it like this:
<Maaz>   (start | end) meeting [about <title>]
<Maaz>   I am <True Name>
<Maaz>   topic <topic>
<Maaz>   (agreed | idea | accepted | rejected) <statement>
<Maaz>   minutes so far
<Maaz>   meeting title is <title>
<charlvn> Maaz: how do i use memo
<Maaz> charlvn: Keeps messages for people. You can use it like this:
<Maaz>   my messages
<Maaz>   message <number>
<Maaz>   my messages for <person> [on <source>]
<Maaz>   (tell|pm|privmsg|msg|ask) <person> [on <source>] <message>
<Maaz>   forget my (first|last|<n>th) message for <person> [on <source>]
<charlvn> interesting, just causes a flood on the channel, should reply in a privmsg or something
<Banlam> if you initiate a chat with Maaz i imagine he'll reply yo you in PM
<charlvn> lemme try it then i can troll it without trolling all of you guys :P
<Banlam> :P
<charlvn> hahaha https://gist.github.com/2829545
<Banlam> lulz
 * nuvimob facepalms politics in ZA…
<charlvn> nuvimob: if you keep doing that you will wear out both your face and your palms
<nuvimob> lol
<nuvimob> oh my goodness, a word of warning: don't install nod32 for Linux on Ubuntu 12.04
<nuvimob> I lost my xsessions for quite a while today
<nuvimob> lo magespawn
<magespawn> Hi nuvimob
<magespawn> Evening all
<nuvimob> are you well?
<magespawn> Yes I am very, and you?
<nuvimob> doing good thanks
<magespawn> Thats good then.
<charlvn> nuvimob: what is that, some type of antivirus thing?
<charlvn> ok so just found the real host maaz is running on - mammon.mene.za.net
<charlvn> got it to ping me and then listened for incoming icmp ping requests
<nuvimob> I don't get it. don't people understand that by protesting and doing damage for better service delivery, they actually take 100 steps back on improved circumstances!?
<nuvimob> charlvn: yeah
<nuvimob> I wasn't very fond of the idea of running something on my machine
<magespawn> Some ppl feel that this the only way they will get heard, other do not know any better
<nuvimob> magespawn: yeah, you're right, unfortunately
<charlvn> although i don't blame people for feeling frustrated, there's no point in degrading to primitive savagery
<charlvn> but their inability to take proper action is part of why the country is having the problems it is at this stage
<magespawn> What would you do if you felt the enitre government was against you? And you 'cannot' vote for  somebody else becuase they are not your party?
<charlvn> yeah that is the exact problem
<charlvn> this notion of "our/their" party
<magespawn> Not to bring politics into the channel. 
<magespawn> Exactly.
<magespawn> I will never vote for a party that has a 2 thirds majority.
<charlvn> same here
<charlvn> just to keep balance in the force, i will vote for the opposition
<charlvn> even if that is the only reason, that is reason enough
<magespawn> Indeed
<Kilos> hi superfly are you better?
<Kilos> evening all
<magespawn> Howdy y'all
<Kilos> lo magespawn , all good there
<Kilos> ?
<magespawn> Yup and you?
<Kilos> yes ty
<Kilos> hi smile4linux you added a bit to your nick?
<Kilos> evening Kirill_Rus 
<Kilos> hows the weather in russia
<smile4linux> hi :D
<smile4linux> Kilos: yes! :)
<smile4linux> linux forever ;)
<Kilos> ha ha
<Kilos> naand inetpro 
<smile4linux> :)
<Kilos> koud ne
<smile4linux> windows, go to hell :p
<superfly> Kilos: getting better every day
<Kilos> good
<Kilos> i dont need more worries
<charlvn> hi Kilos 
<smile4linux> Kilos: het is warm hier :o
<Kilos> hi charlvn 
<Kilos> swmile you in holland?
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> netherlands
<Kilos> in afrikaans we use dit in place of het smile4linux 
<Kilos> here het = have
<Kilos> lo Banlam bakuman 
<Banlam> gd evening
<smile4linux> Kilos: sorry :(
<smile4linux> => dit is warm hier? :p
<Kilos> smile4linux, im helping you not fighting. dont be sorry
<smile4linux> ^^
<Kilos> how else does one learn
<smile4linux> jy is reg :)
<Kilos> dit can be used as this or it
<Kilos> hiya psydroid 
<magespawn> Ubuntu-za your one stop ubuntu and language help channel
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> yo nuvolari hoe gaan dit seun
<smile4linux> bye :), Kilos :)
<smile4linux> & others :)
<Kilos> cheers smile4linux 
<Kilos> go well
<smile4linux> :p
<inetpro> he Kilos
<Kilos> he inetpro 
<inetpro> charlvn: why you want to analyse Maaz's ping route?
<inetpro> hmm... charlvn went sleepin already?
<inetpro> Kilos: hoe gaan dit daar?
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> net koud, anders goed dankie en daar?
<inetpro> ha, more is nog meer koud sê hulle
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> ek dit het nog nie geryp nie
<Kilos> en nog nie sneeu op die berge nie
<inetpro> ja dit kom nog
<inetpro> later
<inetpro> nie te haastig wees nie
<Kilos> eish ek sukkel met die koue man
<Kilos> eks n mens nie n pikkewyn nie
<inetpro> lol
<charlvn> inetpro: when i did a ping i saw it had a ridiculously ping so i assumed the server stands in the same data centre
<charlvn> *ridiculously low
<inetpro> charlvn: it is in your data centre?
<charlvn> 8 packets transmitted, 8 received, 0% packet loss, time 7011ms
<charlvn> rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 0.837/0.980/1.152/0.106 ms
<charlvn> same data centre as charlvn.nl as well
<inetpro> hmm... interesting
<charlvn> (hetzner)
<psydroid> hi Kilos
<magespawn> You guys should all move down here, still wearing shorts and a T shirt
<inetpro> ahh
<psydroid> hoi charlvn
<charlvn> hey psydroid 
<Kilos> yeah magespawn i loved natal
<psydroid> hi magespawn
<psydroid> hi inetpro
<magespawn> Hi psydroid
<inetpro> goeienaand psydroid
<psydroid> no more internet troubles today?
<psydroid> goedenavond
<inetpro> psydroid: luckily not
<charlvn> hah this is a brilliant troll: http://boards.4chan.org/g/res/25181123#p25181123
<psydroid> that's good to hear
<psydroid> Kilos, have you been to Natal in Brazil?
<psydroid> or is there some other Natal I haven't heard of yet?
<magespawn> Yes here in South Africa.
<Banlam> KwaZulu
<charlvn> psydroid: http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/KwaZoeloe-Natal
<psydroid> oh, a good friend of mine comes from Natal in Brazil possibly named after its African counterpart
<charlvn> ah that's http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Natal_(Brazili%C3%AB)
<charlvn> didn't even realise there was a place named that in brazil
<Kilos> kwazulu natal it is called now psydroid . eastern coast of ZA
<Banlam> all the Natal's are named by the Portas
<psydroid> Kilos, ah, I see
<Banlam> means Birthday or Christmas if I recall correctly
<Kilos> lol
<charlvn> "Natal (whose name means Nativity or Christmas in Portuguese)"
<Banlam> from primary school history
<charlvn> from http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Natal,_Rio_Grande_do_Norte
<Banlam> \o/
<charlvn> very well done Banlam 
<Banlam> :P
<Kilos> wasnt natal named port natal by the english
<magespawn> Yup good trivia guys
<charlvn> " Natal is the Portuguese word for Christmas which gave rise to the European name for the region"
<charlvn> from http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KwaZulu-Natal
<charlvn> exact same portugese name that was given to two places
<Banlam> da gama or dias or someone names it when they were sailing around
<Banlam> exploring
<Banlam> and landed their at christmas
<Banlam> there*
<Kilos> h ya
<charlvn> Banlam: i visited the dias museum in mossel bay various times while growing up
<Banlam> heh, been there once i think
<Banlam> Gr 7
<Kilos> shame me member being kinda rough on them when i was young
<Banlam> the whole grade did a week field trip to MosselBay and Oudshoorn
<charlvn> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mossel_Bay#Dias_Museum_complex
<Banlam> can't remember much of it
<charlvn> also visited the post office tree and maritime museum
<Banlam> except they all used triangular sails
<charlvn> although frankly the maritime museum isn't much
<Banlam> can imagine
<Kilos> are there any here?
<Banlam> any what here?
<Banlam> where*
<Kilos> geese here
<Kilos> portas yous call them now i see
<Banlam> lol
<charlvn> ah portugese ?
<Banlam> one of my best friends is a Porta
<Kilos> you wanna tease him ban?
<charlvn> my dad called underarm deodorant "portugese bath" but i don't know where that comes from
<Banlam> There's a portugeuse club in Port Elizabeth
<Kilos> grr
<Banlam> lol
<charlvn> afaik there are a lot of portugese people living in mossel bay
<charlvn> a friend of mine married a girl from there... very beautiful
<Banlam> they're all over
<Kilos> ha ha ha some of them were stinkie in the old days before dry cleaning
<Banlam> the girl or over there?
<charlvn> both, but i was actually referring to the girl
<Banlam> :P
<charlvn> lucky bastard married her haha
<Kilos> lol
<charlvn> i told him if he doesn't marry her then i'll do the job for him lol
<Kilos> Banlam, you wanna tease him?
<charlvn> but i was just kidding, she's not entirely my type
<Banlam> kilos, sure why not :P
<Kilos> ask him how the porras got here, and he will most likely say by ship
<Kilos> you say no first one swam and the rest walked on the oil slick
<Kilos> maybe he will take offense
<charlvn> oh my faaaa that's hilarious
<Kilos> have a good night guys and sleep warm
<Kilos> nag almal
<charlvn> need to get me one of these: http://images.4chan.org/g/src/1338316890162.jpg
<charlvn> the ultimate troll
<charlvn> cheers kilos
<inetpro> charlvn: heh, that really exist like that?
<inetpro> who's Justin Bieber?
<magespawn> Hah, you do not know?
<charlvn> inetpro: no unfortunately not
<charlvn> inetpro: if you don't know justin bieber, that is a good thing
<charlvn> keep it like that! :P
<inetpro> :-)
<magespawn> Lol
<magespawn> I am off, night alll
<charlvn> night magespawn 
<charlvn> wb zeref 
<zeref> hi charlvn 
#ubuntu-za 2012-05-30
<inetpro> good morning
<mazal> Good morning inetpro 
<mazal> I don't suppose anybody can help us with Novell client , Zenworks for Desktops and ConsoleOne for Win 7 ?
<charlvn> morning all
<charlvn> mazal: that would be pretty far off topic for a linux channel :)
<charlvn> and besides, novell client? zenworks?
<charlvn> that's all completely windows
<mazal> Charlvn: I know , that was purely out of desperation of having to struggle with the junk and hoping someone maybe could have helped. If it was my choice it would have gone out the door very quickly
<charlvn> mazal: np i know the feeling
<mazal> I am not allowed to say why I am forced , but I think you can draw your own conclusions being this time of day and all :P
<Kerbero> interesting
<Kerbero> i know a lot of people dropped novel for windows domains/AD
<superfly> even though the Novell solution was technically superior (from what I've heard)
<Kerbero> yeah
<Kerbero> i can't say
<Kerbero> just heard it was easier to use
<Kerbero> and more stable
<mazal> Before Suse came yes
<mazal> Novell 5 had great stability
<mazal> But from 9 upwards , a nightmare
<mazal> But anyway , wasn't my intention to start and off-topic thing. Just in need of those software and hoped someone have it
 * Kerbero can only point mazal to websites named after a cove where immoral thieves put their ships
<inetpro> Maaz: superfly++
<superfly> ?
<inetpro> superfly: for talking a lot of sense :-)
<Squirm> hello
 * Squirm sighs
<Squirm> I set up a transparent proxy with squid
<Squirm> in the false hope it'd limit skype users
<Squirm> but I never thought to think that it only monitors http traffic :/
<charlvn> lol
<charlvn> skype is a master at getting around firewalls but i'm sure with some careful filtering you could block it using iptables ?
<Kerbero> i doubt it
<Kerbero> skype tunnels over http too
<Squirm> that's the thing. I don't want to block it. I want to cap the users
<charlvn> oh yeah, so you have to do deep packet inspection (or whatever the buzzword for that is)
<Kerbero> i havn't had it myself yet, but it heard it can relay via someone else on your network with internet access
<Squirm> so, limit their use
<charlvn> limit their use?
<Kerbero> hmm
<Squirm> they each have a defined IP
<Kerbero> your proxy method might work then yes
<Squirm> charlvn: cap them. so each user gets say 50mb a day to use how they please
<charlvn> ok
<Kerbero> but then you'll need to block all other access to the internet
<Kerbero> skype via a proxy is not that nice though
<Squirm> it works, but I'm yet to see that setting on an Android/iPad
<Squirm> ok
<Squirm> I'm going to paste
<charlvn> pastebin please :)
<Squirm> not that many lines
<Squirm> it's just previous chat
<charlvn> ok *holds breath*
<Squirm> .:Squirm:. basically everything runs through a squid proxy with user authentication
<Squirm> .:Squirm:. we have a little perl script called squish which then browses the access.log and caps the user when they reach their quota
<Squirm> .:Squirm:. but unfortunately devics like iPads don't seem to be able to authenticate. so we've set up a transparent proxy
<Squirm> .:Squirm:. squish is working
<Squirm> .:Squirm:. but we want the users to be able to use apps like Skype, except we want to cap them
<Squirm> .:Squirm:. cap them by IP address
<Squirm> .:mdm:. Sounds like you need to do it at a lower level
<Squirm> .:Squirm:. (because we don't authenticate with a transparent proxy, we have each user assigned an IP address)
<Squirm> .:Squirm:. and squish then caps by IP rather than authentication
<Squirm> .:Squirm:. but Skype, alas. bypasses Squid alltogether
<Squirm> .:mdm:. Yeah you probably need IP-level filtering/limiting
<Squirm> .:mdm:. I assume that's what ISPs do
<Squirm> ok, it was a few
<Squirm> :P
 * Squirm hides
<Kerbero> mdm is correct
<charlvn> yup
<Kerbero> i would just do something with a mikrotik router as gateway
<Squirm> hmm
<Kerbero> something like a RB750
<Squirm> well, I have a linux box as the gateway
<Kerbero> cheap and powerfull
<Kerbero> ok
<charlvn> you should be able to do it with linux yeah
<Squirm> and we have a Mikrotik with 2 ethernet ports
<Kerbero> iptables should be able to do it too
<charlvn> i build a system like this some time ago using iptables
<charlvn> yeah exactly
<Squirm> I know it's easy to limit speed with IPtables
<Squirm> but cap?
<charlvn> iptables does some bandwidth accounting but i don't know how accurate it is
<charlvn> afaik it's the -vv option or something like that
<Kerbero> ...flows... something
<Kerbero> Squirm, just cap by adding a reject firewall rule for that ip
<Kerbero> or drop
<charlvn> yeah it's the -v verbose option
<charlvn> check it periodically, if it goes past your limit, just move the person to deny
<charlvn> the ip i mean
<Kerbero> Squirm, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NetFlow is generally used for accounting i heard
<charlvn> important thing to remember is that you might need to do uploads and downloads separately
<Kerbero> but charlvn's method seems easier
<charlvn> never tried it but looks interesting http://sourceforge.net/projects/ipt-netflow/
<charlvn> iptables module
<charlvn> i built a custom linux-based hotspot / internet cafe thing a long time ago
<charlvn> used something like iptables -vx
<Reenen> hi all
<Reenen> I'm on Vodacom with nightowl and just installed Ubuntu, and before the end of the month comes, I have 3gb worth of data that I can use on updates and package installations... How do I set a cron job to install wine and wine-tricks?
<charlvn> Reenen: if it's a once-off thing, it might be better to just run a script with a long sleep ?
<Reenen> for now
<Reenen> but I wouldn't mind setting my updates to also just happen between 00:00 and 05:00
<charlvn> otherwise just use crontab and add a job that runs at midnight (for example) with apt-get install wine wine-tricks
 * Reenen is at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<charlvn> for updates you need apt-get upgrade -y
<Reenen> I am newb
<charlvn> and for installing you need apt-get install -y [list of packages]
<Reenen> thanks!
<charlvn> also a handy reference: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cron
<charlvn> i would also add the -q switch to apt-get
<Reenen> how would I do it with a script
<charlvn> from the man page: "Quiet; produces output suitable for logging, omitting progress indicators."
<charlvn> and then pipe all the output to a file so that you can review it later
<charlvn> you mean crontab triggering your own script?
<Reenen> I have never set a cronjob
<Reenen> or created a script to execute at a said time
<charlvn> np, my best suggestion would be to start by practising writing basic shell scripts and running some test cron jobs
<charlvn> what you also could take a look at: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/redirecting-stderr-to-stdout/
<charlvn> so in the shell script itself, i would do this: apt-get upgrade -yq &> /tmp/aptlog
<charlvn> and remember to run this as root
<charlvn> so you will need to have this in the root user's crontab
<charlvn> there's an example of that on the ubuntu help page: sudo crontab -e
<mazal> exit
<mazal> ag , lol
<mazal> It's not the terminal you clown hehehehe
<mazal> Bye all
<Reenen> lol@mazal earlier
<Kilos> afternoon superfly nuvolari and all others
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Kilos> lo inetpro 
<inetpro> wb Kilos 
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> inetpro: Yessir
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos and inetpro!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Kilos> hehe inetpro  stretched data too well, got 5m gonna expire tomorrow
<superfly> hi Kilos
<inetpro> yikes!
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> Kilos: that will only expire at midnight tomorrow
<Kilos> good ty
<Kilos> so i can be online full time till then
<Reenen> how can I run sudo in a script, so it doesn't need a password?
<Reenen> ... or schedule my script with as root?
<Reenen> i want to run sudo apt-get install -yq wine wine-tricks
<Reenen> but do it at 00:05 tonight
<Kilos> why only then Reenen 
<Reenen> night owl data
<Kilos> lol
<Reenen> and it's the last night of this month
<Reenen> :D
<Kilos> no tomorrow night
<Reenen> tomorrow night is technically the 1st
<Reenen> so I am unsure how vodacom's calc's regarding night owl works
<Kilos> oh ya after midnight yes
<Kilos> sorry
<Reenen> is there even a root user on a default ubuntu install?
<tumbleweed> yes
<Reenen> how do I log in as him?
<tumbleweed> you shouldn't
<Reenen> well, how do I schedule my install if I can't?
<tumbleweed> sudo at 00:05
<tumbleweed> (at is pretty cool)
<Reenen> yeah, but then... I have to be awake
<Reenen> oh
<Reenen> that is a command?!
<tumbleweed> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/At_%28Unix%29
<Reenen> can I do "sudo at 00:00 apt-get install -yq wine winetricks"
<Reenen> type my password and it's all done?
<Reenen> no cronjobs etc. required?
<tumbleweed> you don't provide the command on the at command line
<tumbleweed> you do "sudo at 00:00"
<tumbleweed> then type "apt-get install -yq wine winetricks"
<tumbleweed> ctrl-d
<tumbleweed> and you're done
<Reenen> thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you!
<Reenen> :D
<charlvn> oh yeah i forgot about that
<charlvn> nice one tumbleweed 
 * Reenen copies and pastes that in an email to himself to get it right tonight
<charlvn> the at command
<Reenen> when will it ask for PW?
<charlvn> Reenen: for future reference, if you want to run a cron job as root, just schedule the cron job as the root user
<charlvn> afaik if you do sudo crontab -e then it will open up the root crontab
<charlvn> Reenen: yes but immediately when you run the command, not later when the commands you schedule using at will run
<Reenen> ie. just after ctrl-D
<Reenen> ?
<charlvn> no immediately after typing sudo at 00:00 or whatever
<Reenen> or just after sudo at 00:05
<Reenen> cool
 * Reenen is happy
<charlvn> first it will run sudo then it will run the at command
<Reenen> should find some other packages to install onto my PC
<charlvn> so immediately when you execute that it will ask for the password (if it needs it)
<Reenen> I have 3g
<Reenen> 3gb
<charlvn> you can download a fair bit for that
<charlvn> however be careful in how the bandwidth is being metered
<charlvn> what will happen when you go over your 3GB?
<charlvn> you need to take things like protocol overhead etc into account
<tumbleweed> btw, if you want to schedule package downloads, I recommend rather doing apt-get -dy.
<tumbleweed> then it'll download by itself, but won't install
<tumbleweed> less chance of things going horribly wrong :)
<Reenen> thnks will do
<Reenen> apt-get -dy no install part?
<Reenen> right?
<Reenen> just apt-get -dy wine wine-tricks
<Reenen> charlvn: well I pay R2/mb if I go over that
<Reenen> I still have about 10mb left for the month on the non night owl stuff
<Reenen> how much will ubuntu chow just by being on line for about 3h (lets say I go to bed at 21:00)
<Kilos> with nothing open Reenen ?
<Reenen> yeah
<Reenen> just terminal open
<Kilos> 10 or 20kB
<Reenen> and system monitor
<Reenen> good
<Kilos> i dunno if the monitor looks online then it could be a bit more
<Reenen> kk cheers all
<tumbleweed> Maaz: tell reenan yes, you do need install
<Maaz> tumbleweed: I don't know who reenan is. Say 'reenan on freenode' and I'll take your word that reenan exists
<tumbleweed> Maaz: tell Reenen yes, you do need install
<Maaz> tumbleweed: Okay, I'll tell Reenen on freenode
<mazal> Evening all
<mazal> I have a really strange problem
<mazal> I did updates (didn't see everything that got updated) , now my system-monitor indicator on the top panel suddenly started flashing
<mazal> The whole thing is flashing in a gone-there-gone-there-gone-there cycle
<Kilos> yo maz
<Kilos> oh my
<lost_> hello
<lost_> :)
<Kilos> oh my he really is lost
<Kilos> i been away from pc
<charlvn> lol
<Kilos> evening smile4linux 
<smile4linux> hallo Kilos :)
<Kilos> hi psydroid 
<Kilos> lo queery all well?
<psydroid> hi Kilos
<psydroid> hoi smile4linux
<smile4linux> hallo psydroid :)
<psydroid> ek ben nou aan die avoneten bezig :D
<smile4linux> aandete! :p
<Kilos> hehe
<smile4linux> ;)
<smile4linux> ^^
<smile4linux> psydroid: jy het 'n fout gemaak :o
 * psydroid apologises for butchering afrikaans, but that's the only way to learn to speak it
<smile4linux> psydroid: ja :)
<psydroid> smile4linux, my leef es een groote fout :(
<Kilos> ek is besig met aand ete  of ek eet gou aand ete
<smile4linux> Kilos: sal jy aand ete maak? :p
<Kilos> moenie verstik nie
<Kilos> ek het klaar geeet dankie
<Kilos> maar ek sal koffie bestel
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee for all
<Maaz> Come on ya buncha geeks. Rock up with your mugs with the correct amount of sugar added already
<smile4linux> Kilos: plesier xD
<smile4linux> ek het 'n artikel geskryf :) in afrikaans ^^
<smile4linux> ek het 1 fout gemaak :p
<Kilos> wie het dit gelees smile4linux 
<smile4linux> af.wikipedia.org , Kilos 
<Kilos> hmm jy raak slim nê
<smile4linux> Kilos: http://af.wikipedia.org/wiki/Middelburg,_Belgi%C3%AB
<Kilos> kan jy dit vir my epos smile4linux as dit nie prentjies in het nie
<queery> Hi oom Kilos
<queery> all are well
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<queery> damn missed the kettle
<smile4linux> Kilos: @ jou epos? :)
<smile4linux> "Middelburg is 'n nedersetting in die munisipaliteit Maldegem van die Nederlandssprekende Belgiese provinsie Oos-Vlaandere. Middelburg lê in die noordweste van die provinsie, in Meetjesland, teen Nederland. Die dorp het die hoogste poskode van België." :)
<Kilos> smile4linux, epos=email
<smile4linux> Kilos: ek weet :p
<smile4linux> maar ek het jou epos nie :o
<Kilos> lol
<smile4linux> maar jy kan daardie tekst lees ;)
<Kilos> msdomdonner@gmail.com
<Kilos> ja dit lyk goed. maar ons moenie baie lyne hier pos nie, die werkende mense sdis spam
<Kilos> teks in afr ek dink
<inetpro> goeie aand
<Kilos> naand inetpro gaan dit goed boetie
<inetpro> Kilos: ek sukkel so bietjie maar ek's oraait
<Kilos> sukkel met wat inetpro 
<Kilos> ?
<inetpro> my bromponie se battery het vandag gevrek
<inetpro> gelukkig het hy 'n skop dingetjie
<Kilos> eish
<inetpro> Kilos: daardie ding van jou vir die broeimasjien, ek kan dit mos net eenvoudig gebruik om die battery te herlaai?
<Kilos> dis vrek koud hierdie tyd van die jaar op n bike
<inetpro> Kilos: sal dit werk?
<Kilos> ja jy kan
<charlvn> konbanwa misan
<charlvn> genki des ka?
<Kilos> dit was gemaak as n laaier anyway
<inetpro> mooi!
<Kilos> kyk net die voltage
<inetpro> 12V
<inetpro> moet ek iets stel
<inetpro> ?
<Kilos> dit moet 14v wees om doed te laai
<charlvn> ok apparently nobody here speaks japanese... at least one language that is not spoken in #ubuntu-za
<charlvn> :)
<inetpro> doed?
<Kilos> ek kan nie onthou nie wat het ek als aangevang met als waarmee ek gespeel het
<smile4linux> Kilos: dankie! ek sal jou epos toevoeg aan my kontakte :p
<Kilos> koko nie hon ga arimasu ka
<Kilos> ok smile4linux 
<smile4linux> done :)
<Kilos> charlvn, ^^
<Kilos> smile4linux, net nie kiekies stuur nie asb. net teks
<smile4linux> ok
<charlvn> nice Kilos 
<smile4linux> Kilos: wat doen jy?
<Kilos> amper niks smile4linux ek is brein dood na n ongeluk
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> en baie oud amper
<smile4linux> Kilos: jy het 'n ongeluk gehad?
<Kilos> lol ja n windpomp het my kop oop gebars
<Kerbero> dit klink soos 'n nederlandse/afrikaanse gesegde
<Kilos> ha ha ha
<Kerbero> :|
<Kilos> you well Kerbero ?
<Kerbero> ja
<smile4linux> bye! :)
<smile4linux> Kilos: bye for you, without smiley
<Kilos> hehe
<nuvolari> o/
<nuvolari> hi oom Kilos 
 * nuvolari is so tired
<Kilos> hi nuvolari 
<nuvolari> need coffee
<nuvolari> Maaz: kettle on
<Maaz> nuvolari: Huh?
<Kilos> goto bed lad
<nuvolari> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> nuvolari: There isn't a pot on
<nuvolari> Maaz: help coffee
<Maaz> nuvolari: Times coffee brewing and reserves cups for people. You can use it like this:
<Maaz>   coffee (on|please)
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: There isn't a pot on
<nuvolari> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<nuvolari> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> nuvolari: Now now, we don't want anyone getting caffeine overdoses
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<nuvolari> Maaz: I beg to differ
<Maaz> nuvolari: *blink*
<nuvolari> how are you oom Kilos?
<Maaz> Kilos: Done
<Kilos> well ty nuvolari and you?
<nuvolari> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> nuvolari: Now now, we don't want anyone getting caffeine overdoses
<nuvolari> or do i only need to ask once?
<nuvolari> oh
<nuvolari> I'm good thank you oom :)
<nuvolari> I'm in an unstable state
<Kilos> yeah coffee on and he already makes for you
<Kilos> hehe
<nuvolari> my eyes not feeling to bright
<nuvolari> *too
<Kilos> unstable?
<Kilos> from what?
<nuvolari> nie klop-disselboom nie oom
<nuvolari> I dunno
<nuvolari> spanning
<Kilos> eish
<nuvolari> my nek is al vir die afgelope 2 dae stywerig :(
<Kilos> jy doen iets verkeerd
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for nuvolari and Kilos!
<Kilos> te veel een hand op die muis terwyl jy skeef sit
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<nuvolari> thanks Maaz 
<nuvolari> Kilos: ja ek dink so oom
<nuvolari> my postuur is nie reg nie
<nuvolari> ek wil daardie "standing desk" ding probeer
<Kilos> sit n plank op jou kniee en werk die muis daarop
<nuvolari> so you basically stand at a desk and work
<Kilos> eish
<nuvolari> I dunno if anyone around here tried it before
<nuvolari> Kilos: from what I've read it's pretty healthy
<Kilos> thats why we invented chairs so we dont have to stand
<nuvolari> compared to sitting all day
<Kilos> hi Devo 
<Kilos> who you?
<nuvolari> oh hi Devo 
 * nuvolari didn't see Devo sneaking in
<nuvolari> and keeping really quiet
<Kilos> whois Devo  nuvolari 
<Kilos> i been missing too much
<nuvolari> Kilos: I dunno who it is?
<Kilos> i go ged inna warm bed now. sleep tight all
<Kilos> *get
<nuvolari> night oom Kilos !
<nuvolari> lekker slaap :)
<Kilos> jy ook dankie
#ubuntu-za 2012-05-31
<charlvn> morning all
<Squirm> morning
<Kilos> lo superfly inetpro and other geeky types
<Kerbero> o/
<Kilos> hi Kerbero 
<superfly> sup Kilos
<Kerbero> it feels good to be called a geeky type
<Kerbero> :P
<Kilos> hehe did a pc cleanup with the compressed air. amazing how much dust etc gets into the power supply and on the cpu heatsink and fan
<Kilos> even did my P3 as well
 * Kerbero was searching for the "like" button in irc just now
<Kilos> hahaha is there such a thing
<Kerbero> well, no idea, but +1 is easy. one just type "+1"
<Kilos> hi psydroid 
<psydroid> hi Kilos
<psydroid> hoi Kerbero
<Kerbero> goedemiddag
<psydroid> it's a good thing that you cleaned it, I do so once a year or so and it helps keeping the machine alive
<Kerbero> a compressor or leaf blower works great too
<Kerbero> but i don't have one so then i just vacuum clean it
<Kerbero> with the "dust sucker"
<Kerbero> :P
<superfly> Kerbero: yeah, I do that too
<inetpro> hi Kilos
<inetpro> jou charger werk mooi, maar...
<inetpro> daai battery is totaal oppiekoffie
<Kilos> Kerbero, the saying goes that vacuum cleaners cause static in pc's
<Kilos> eish inetpro dis nie lekker nie
<Kilos> wat kos n nuwe ene
<inetpro> vanoggend ingebou nadat die multimeter sê daars 13.12V beskikbaar, maar toe ek probeer start toe's daar net mooi niks
<inetpro> moes eers die fiets behoorlik warm skop voor hy gestart het vanoggend
<inetpro> nuwe ene gekry vir R325
<Kilos> eks nie seker wat ek als in daai charger het nie maar as jy n kapasotor oor die kables sit en daars nie genoeg ingebou nie dan sal die "voltage" opgaan
<Kilos> so baie geld vir so klein battery?
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> kapasitator
<Kilos> daai donnerse ding
<inetpro> ek sal maar nou moet rond soek vir goedkoper volgende keer
<inetpro> ek sê jou een ding, dis nou weer 'n plesier om die knoppie te druk en te start
<Kilos> ha ha ha
<Kilos> maar dis nogal oud ne. hulle maak baterrye om net n jaar te hou die vente
<charlvn> ja maar alle batterye gaan kapot na 'n tyd se gebruik
<charlvn> dit het te doen met erosie op die electrodes
<Kilos> ja maar as jy n nuwe kar of bike koop hou daai eerste battery van 3 tot 5 jaar maar daarna elke jaar of twee moet jy n nuwe ene koop
<Kilos> selle met shocks in n kar. die oorspronklikes hou jare maar nuwes net n jaar of so
<not_found> uncle Kilos !!! Hi, long time no see
<Kilos> yo not_found . yeah data is in short supply 
<Kilos> are you well?
<not_found> Always uncle Kilos , and you?
<Kilos> well i be alive but getting older by the day
<Kilos> in age not abilities luckily
<not_found> nice
<Kilos> and its winter once again so spend mosta the time shivering
<not_found> pity... more than enough heat over here for everyone :(
<charlvn> Kilos: it all depends on which replacement parts you use
<Kilos> lol yeah im still waiting for that you posted
<charlvn> Kilos: often people tend to go for the cheaper replacement parts when the choice is up to them
<charlvn> Kilos: while the original equipment manufacturer is more careful to put quality parts in
<charlvn> because if they break then the whole product is still under warrantee
<charlvn> and the manufacturer gets a bad name
<charlvn> but the same does not count for replacement parts
<Kilos> charlvn, if you look at the front original shocks there are just replaceable O rings inside where replacement shocks are throw aways
<charlvn> i was thinking more in terms of batteries, not really an expert on shocks
<Kilos> now the originals are sealed units so one cant do your own O ring replacements
<charlvn> that sucks
<Kilos> i always used sabat batteries. found them to last a bit longer than all the others
<Kilos> now the only batteries i use are these in my pc and cell phones
<charlvn> this is one thing i hate about the macbooks
<charlvn> you can't "click" the battery out like with normal laptops
<charlvn> so how the heck are you supposed to safely dispose of the lithium ion battery in this darn thing
<charlvn> the engineers that built macbooks were not thinking about that apparently
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> charlvn, is there no way to replace it?
<Kilos> or must it go to agents
<charlvn> if you can get the screws loose
<charlvn> they are tiny
<Kilos> jewelers screwdrivers
<Kilos> they are quite cheap and you might even get them from checkers
<charlvn> hmmm that is an interesting idea
<charlvn> have not thought of that, good thinking
<Kilos> sometimes you havent the strength to turn them by hand then you hold the screwdiver down with one hand and use a pliers to turn it
<Kilos> hehe
<not_found> :( leon schuster had an album called leon schuster many moons ago... I would love to get my hands on it again... anybody know where I might be able to do so online?!!!
<superfly> not_found: I remember he had that rugby album, didn't know of any others
<not_found> just found a CD at takealot for R30 :D
<not_found> but they don't ship here :(
<Kilos> that sucks
<Kilos> he is quite funny
<superfly> not_found: where is "here"?
<Kilos> in arab land
<superfly> ah, yes, takealot doesn't serve outside ZA unfortunately
<Kilos> he should get it sent to his family and they can send it further
<Kilos> lo smile4linux 
<smile4linux> hi Kilos!
<smile4linux> good to see you
<Kilos> just back from supper. hows things there?
<smile4linux> I went to the doctor, because i'm sneezing..
<Kilos> what did he say
<Kilos> blow your nose more often
<smile4linux> that I have to take three pils
<Kilos> hehe
<smile4linux> too much..
<Kilos> what kinda pills?
<smile4linux> hmm.. you have to take them in with some water
<Kilos> you got a cold or flu or what
<Kerbero> europieers glo nie in antibiotika nie
<smile4linux> yes Kilos , but not yet a flu
<smile4linux> between sneezing & flu.
<smile4linux> Kerbero: ek het 'n virus. antibiotika help nie :(
<Kilos> try eating quite a bit of raw onion on sandwiches etc
<Kerbero> smile4linux: south african doctors don't care. they give you antibiotics for everything :P
<smile4linux> don't like that.
<smile4linux> Kerbero: lol.
<Kilos> onion and garlic are natural antibiotics
<superfly> There are no cures for viruses, you just have to let the body heal itself.
<superfly> Kilos: you can't take too many antibiotics either, that will also make you sick
<Kilos> lol thats why i prefer natural anti's superfly 
<Kilos> onion helps keep the bugs at bay
<smile4linux> superfly: you can, however, stop the symptoms
<superfly> Kilos: even too many natural antibiotics is not good for you. Antibiotics destroy ALL bacteria, and your body needs the right bacteria to be able to function properly
<Kilos> natural anti's dont destroy flora that one needs superfly , or id always be sick because we use lotsa onions
<Kilos> the mycins and cillins destroy good and bad
<Kilos> oxytetracyclins
<smile4linux> are you sure, Kilos ?
<Kilos> yip
<Kilos> we hardly ever get colds and flu
<Kilos> but i have had pneumonia twice since i been up here in PTA
<smile4linux> how did you heal it?
<Kilos> i did some studying on meds when i was farming
<smile4linux> cool.
<Kilos> took long acting oxytetracycline for animals and got mey sister to inject me inna bum
<Tonberry> you know they sell those for humans
<Kilos> on one of the cheeks actually
<Kerbero> jy moes seker ernstige akute lamboudia daarna gehad het
<Kilos> lol ya baie eina boude
<Tonberry> in pill form
<Kilos> but was cured within 2 days
<Kilos> i hate being sick
<smile4linux> Kilos: me too.
<Kilos> yeah Tonberry but at 5 times the price of an injection
<Tonberry> true
<Kilos> and of course the docs fee added
<Kerbero> het iemand dalk vir my 'n raspberry pi order code vir RS componenets?
<not_found> superfly, takealot.com
<not_found> http://www.takealot.com/music/afrikaans/leon-schuster-leon-schuster-cd,13635
<superfly> not_found: I know takealot.com very well :-)
<not_found> lol sorry
<Tonberry> so much money
<Tonberry> spent on that site...
<superfly> Tonberry: I know...
<smile4linux> bye :)
<Kilos> night all of you. sleep tight
<not_found> night uncle kbmonkey 
<not_found> night uncle Kilos even
<charlvn> hi all
<charlvn> nn
<nuvolari> lol
<nuvolari> @ not_found 
<not_found> :p
<charlvn> autocomplete fail
<charlvn> trying to figure out how to run radvd over openvpn
<charlvn> seems to be possible but it's a biatch
<charlvn> gonna leave it for tomorrow
<charlvn> now to get some sleep
<charlvn> just listening to some old trance now to get me relaxed http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DwKAPn25lS4
<charlvn> anycase, nn all
<nuvolari> cheers charlvn 
<nuvolari> charlvn: you need some ASOT :D
<nuvolari> I can listen to Armin van Buuren's stuff all day long
<Squirm> fp
#ubuntu-za 2012-06-01
<inetpro> sp
<inetpro> Good morning to everyone on this frosty Friday!
<Kilos> hiya superfly and others
<Kilos> hi SmilyBorg 
<Kilos> môre inetpro nuvolari 
<SmilyBorg> Hi there
<inetpro> hullo Kilos
 * Kilos thanks whoever is resposible for the airtime
<superfly> morning Kilos
<superfly> and inetpro and SmilyBorg
<Kilos> lo dLimit 
<Kilos> hi not_found  whats with the funny nick
<not_found> hey uncle Kilos 
<not_found> oh, this is my name on the forum... and we are trying to integrate effort between the forum and IRC so I am trying to use this nick a bit more too...
<superfly> oh, is that who you are, not_found
<superfly> I was a little in the dark there
<not_found> yup... I am the one the only... 404 (on the forum that is :p)
 * not_found is world famous in his own country
<Kilos> never mind neil
<Kilos> not_found, what forum?
<not_found> lol... ubuntuforums.org uncle Kilos 
<Kilos> oh our own forums
<not_found> the one and only :)
<Kilos> oh ya not_found get that dvd sent to one of your family here and ask them to send it to you
<Kilos> lo plustwo 
<plustwo> o/ oom Kilos
<not_found> Kilos, thanks uncle Kilos... I have done so :)
<Kilos> good
<Kilos> i have forgotten how to get maaz to convert ausie dollars to zar
<Kilos> he keeps saying that didnt go down well with him
<Kilos> grrr
<superfly> Kilos: that is currently broken
<Kilos> oh ty superfly thought i had completely forgotten how to do the conversion
<Kilos> and gc is asleep as well
<Kilos> Maaz, tell magespawn where is gc lad
<Maaz> Kilos: Got it, I'll tell magespawn on freenode
<not_found> Kilos, 1.00 AUD 	= 	8.33440 ZAR
<Kilos> ty not_found 
<Kilos> where you got that?
<not_found> www.xe.com
<Kilos> ah
<not_found> :)
<Squirm> hello
<Squirm> is it possible, with iptables, to forward any http request to a custom "Access Denied" page on a webserver?
<charlvn> yes, just rewrite the destination ip address
<Kilos> evening superfly and others
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<smile4linux> hi Kilos ! :D
<Kilos> hi smile4linux you still smiling?
<Kilos> hehe
<smile4linux> Kilos: jap! :) I hope i'm smiling on monday too
<smile4linux> I get a summary of points on that day
<smile4linux> :p
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> you mustnt hope for the best study hard enough so you know the results
<smile4linux> i didn't study hard :p
<smile4linux> xd
<Kilos> aw bad boy
<smile4linux> well I will study hard for my exams
<smile4linux> forgive and forget.
<Kilos> study hard all the time. its your future you are playing with
<smile4linux> yes I know
<Kilos> hehe i sound like a tough father hey
<smile4linux> Well I SHOULD study more
<Kilos> lol
<smile4linux> work item for tomorrow ^^
<Kilos> ha ha
<smile4linux> will you assist me? :)
<Kilos> with??
<Kilos> im the one that always needs assistance
<Kilos> i can issist you with dairy work and sheep and cattle farming
<Kilos> assist
<Kilos> and some mechanics
<smile4linux> Kilos: cool. Learn me all.
<Kilos> hehe
<smile4linux> south-africa? ^^
<Kilos> yip
<smile4linux> I will come to there.. someday ^^
<Kilos> in summer hopefully
<Kilos> it gets cold in winter on the highveldt
<smile4linux> bye :)
<smile4linux> Kilos: how 'cold'? :)
<Kilos> bye smile4linux 
<smile4linux> 10 degrees? :)
<Kilos> gets to just under freezing at times
<Kilos> been minus 2 in bad years
<smile4linux> Kilos: haha. that's peanuts for me :)
<smile4linux> ^^
<smile4linux> good night :)
<Kilos> night smile4linux 
<Kilos> sleep tight
<smile4linux> thank you :) see ya :)
<Kilos> night guys. sleep tight
<Kilos> too cold here
#ubuntu-za 2012-06-02
<kbmonkey> moring!
<kbmonkey> morning o/
<nuvolari> moring kbmonkey 
<nuvolari> :P
<queery> Maaz: announce See you guys at the JHB Ubuntu Hour  @ Rosebank http://bit.ly/JD0qCS
<Maaz> Hear ye, hear ye! See you guys at the JHB Ubuntu Hour  @ Rosebank http://bit.ly/JD0qCS
<queery> who removed announce from Maaz??
<nuvolari> queery: eh?
<nuvolari>  Maaz | Hear ye, hear ye! See you guys at the JHB Ubuntu Hour  @ Rosebank http://bit.ly/JD0qCS
<Maaz> nuvolari: Sorry...
<nuvolari> lol
<nuvolari> Maaz: not talking to you, talking about you
<Maaz> nuvolari: What?
 * nuvolari hopefully did not start a war
<inetpro> good mornings
<inetpro> HawkiesZA: hiho
<HawkiesZA> Evening
<HawkiesZA> Trying to find people :-P
<inetpro> HawkiesZA: are you queery?
<HawkiesZA> Nope
<inetpro> hmm...
<HawkiesZA> Been HawkiesZA for a long time ;)
<HawkiesZA> What does queery look like?
<inetpro> am not sure but he asked me to change the topic 
<inetpro> above
<HawkiesZA> ahhh
<inetpro> Ubuntu Hour 2 June @ Rosebank http://bit.ly/JD0qCS
<inetpro> are you at Roseank?
<inetpro> Mugg & Bean, Rosebank
<HawkiesZA> Yep. Sitting at M&B
<inetpro> ahh, nice
<inetpro> queery = djnoeth
<HawkiesZA> I'm using the free WiFi at the moment, but they only give you 30mins
<inetpro> https://launchpad.net/~djnoeth
<inetpro> eish!
<HawkiesZA> Nevermind!
<HawkiesZA> Success!
<inetpro> cool
<HawkiesZA> They were late
<inetpro> they?
<Banlam> Hawkies, aka Hawk on local forums?
<HawkiesZA> Not as far as I know
<Banlam> right
<inetpro> HawkiesZA: you have Ubuntu CD's and stuff?
 * inetpro actually forgot about todays event during the week
<inetpro> should have tweeted some more
<HawkiesZA> Me? Nah. I did bring my flash disks though
<inetpro> HawkiesZA: anyone else joined you yet?
<inetpro> queery: wb
<HawkiesZA> Just the three of us
<inetpro> ahh, that's something at least
<queery> hi
<queery> im at the ubuntu hour in Rosbank
<queery> with HawkiesZA
<inetpro> queery: nice! Enjoy it and take some photos for maia
<queery> haha will try
<tumbleweed> oh, an ubuntu hour :)
<queery> hehe hi tumbleweed
<queery> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<queery> in m&B
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for queery!
<queery> Maaz: ty
<Maaz> You are welcome queery
<Kilos> hi superfly and others
<Kilos> hi HawkiesZA you new here?
<tumbleweed> queery: hi
<Kilos> hi tumbleweed queery 
<queery> hi oom Kilos
<Kilos> some peeps in the lists sound unhappy with new releases hey?
<Kilos> luckily i dont use notes etc
<tumbleweed> new releases are always going to be worse for some people ;/
<Kilos> yeah well you cant please everyone all the time
<Kilos> and they can still go back to windows if they are really pissed off
<tumbleweed> can't please some people's hardware, either
<Kilos> lol yeah i have that prob
<nuvolari> oom Kilos!
<nuvolari> hallo :)
<Kilos> lo nuvolari hoe gaan dit daar?
<nuvolari> goed dankie en daar by oom?
<Kilos> ook goed dankie seun
<nuvolari> but geez, I don't get why people blame the file manager for something like notes. I'm about certain that if something like konqueror or thunar was used on that same files, the info would not be available
<nuvolari> Kilos: dis goed so oom! Het oom 'n lekker dag so ver?
<Kilos> ja dankie net koud hier by die pc. innie son is bietjie beter
<nuvolari> oops. seems I did start a war after all
<Kilos> vy bome bot so miskien is die einde in sig, al twyfel ek bietjie
<nuvolari> dis goed so oom! oom moet maar vir my part ook bietjie extra vitamine-d opvang
<Kilos> lmga
<Kilos> nuvolari, tell robin to come here for help
<Kilos> my mail box is being stretched
<Kilos> let him install xchat or quassel if he is a kde guy
<nuvolari> Maaz: tell kilos nee oom! Ek sal te opgewerk raak. Dis al genoeg dat hy kom status trek hier op my en 'n arme file manager blameer vir iets waaraan dit onskuldig is
<Maaz> nuvolari: Sure, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<Kilos> lol @ nuvolari 
<nuvolari> argh! forgot to keep the list in the loop...
<nuvolari> would be interesting to see his response to my last one :P
<Kilos> lol
<nuvolari> anyhow, I rest my case
<Kilos> shame nuvolari he is really frustrated but doesnt want to drop ubuntu. be nice to him
<nuvolari> I believe he blames the entire Ubuntu for the wrong reasons
<nuvolari> I was as nice as I could be oom Kilos 
<Kilos> ha ha
<nuvolari> unfortunately this is how things turn out
<nuvolari> and if he doesn't like my response, I have no bad conscience about it
<Kilos> yes, when guys are frustrated one misses things and says other things that are taken up wrong
<Kilos> you need diplomacy
<Kilos> Maaz, diplomacy
<Maaz> Kilos: Sorry...
<Kilos> aw he forgot
<Kilos> Maaz, diplomat
<Maaz> A diplomat is a person who can tell others to go to hell in such a nice way that they look forward to the trip
<Kilos> oh i forgot
<nuvolari> Kilos: who's the diplomat?
<nuvolari> hopefully not me :P
<Kilos> nuvolari, you must become one
<Kilos> like the fly
<Kilos> bbl
<nuvolari> yo hamslaai! ltnc
<Kilos> evening all
<Kilos> yo not_found 
<superfly> sup Kilos
<Kilos> been fighting wine superfly otherwise all well ty and there
<Kilos> cold though
<superfly> Kilos: were you struggling with the cork?
<Kilos> lolol
<Kilos> rofl
<superfly> do I need to phone Ian to come and open the bottle for you?
<Kilos> no man i dont drink anything but water tea coffee milk and beverages
<Kilos> wine for AOE
<Kilos> and it corrupts my top panel
<Kilos> moves them things around
<Kilos> trash can moves to another desktop position and nm
<Kilos> and the game is so slow its not funny
<Kilos> ohi hamsalad
<Kilos> Maaz, weather in pretoria south africa
<Maaz> Kilos: That didn't seem to agree with me
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> crash kid must come home and fix the bot methinks
<Kilos> inetpro, you just lurking?
<inetpro> eh
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> skelm
<Kilos> when i say evening all you are actually included in all you know
<inetpro> Kilos: lurking?
<inetpro> what's that?
<Kilos> reading what others are saying and just sitting giggling at them
<Kilos> or do you have your fingers tucked under your arms for warmth
<inetpro> hmm... 
 * inetpro was busy doing other stuffs... email, etc
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> i believe you. millions wouldnt
<inetpro> ja ja
<Kilos> hehe
<smile4linux> bye! :)
<Kilos> sleep tight smile
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> eish wine aoe killed my evolution inbox too
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2012-06-03
<Reenen> hi
<Maaz> Reenen: By the way, tumbleweed on freenode told me "tell Reenen yes, you do need install" 3 days, 21 hours, 30 minutes and 34 seconds ago
<Reenen> thnx Maaz 
<Reenen> so I've tried to install the additional drivers
<Reenen> but it fails, saying I should check the jockey log
<Kilos> yo not_found 
<Kilos> afternoon everyone else
<Reenen> lo
<Kilos> hi Reenen 
<Reenen> I am having an odd error
<Reenen> reenen@yi:/media/Colomar/games/t-engine4-linux32-1.0.0beta40$ ./t-engine  ./t-engine: error while loading shared libraries: libGLU.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory reenen@yi:/media/Colomar/games/t-engine4-linux32-1.0.0beta40$ 
<Reenen> but I *have* libGLU.so.1 in /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu
<Kilos> do you have libGLU.so.1 installed Reenen ?
<Kilos> oh sorry
<Reenen> ... I am newb, but I think so
<Reenen> I presume having it in said folder means it is
<superfly> Reenen: are you trying to run a 32-bit game on a 64-bit system?
<Reenen> ... I have not a clue
<Reenen> it's precompiled
<superfly> Reenen: yes, you are.
<Reenen> so perhaps so
<superfly> Look at linux32 vs x86_64-linux-gnu and tell me
<Kilos> yo superfly 
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Reenen> i'm not even seeing a linux32 folder
<superfly> Reenen: then what's /media/Colomar/games/t-engine4-linux32-1.0.0beta40 ?
<Reenen> omw
<Reenen> ok
<Reenen> yeah
<superfly> Reenen: rule #1 when running precompiled binaries: Architecture, architecture, architecture.
<Reenen> it's the folder of the game :-(
<Reenen> perhaps I can get the dev to compile for 64... but I have a bad feeling about this
<superfly> Reenen: yes, so what architecture was the game compiled on?
<superfly> no, you don't need that. just install ia32-libs
<superfly> Although these days we're moving to multiarch, which should essentially make ia32-libs absolete, from what I can tell
<Reenen> kk
<Reenen> man... why can't they have a DVD iso
<Reenen> this CD iso doesn't have anything on it
<Reenen> 88.7mb download
<Kilos> ow
<Reenen> I need to get a fixed line
<Kilos> superfly, did your AOE run slow in wine to start with and how did you fix it?
<Kilos> the fixes i find online dont help
<Kilos> AOE2
<superfly> Kilos: nope, it's always worked fine for me
<superfly> Kilos: but I'm not running Ubuntu 1900.04
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i will somehow sort it because AOE2 runs in windows on a P2 with 64m of ram so it must be wine that needs a bit of tweaking or so
<not_found> alo uncle Kilos 
<Kilos> hi not_found send the heat neil
<not_found> would if I could... here is way to much :p
<Kilos> i think i would be near to heaven there
<Kilos> anything above 22°c is good for me
<superfly> I need to find my AOE CDs
<Kilos> Aoe was actually a lekker game to pass the time away
<Kilos> how does one find if wine has an irc channel
<Kilos> ah took a chance. #winehq
<nuvolari> o/ naand oom Kilos 
<Kilos> naand nuvolari  wen jy
<Kilos> ?
<nuvolari> Kilos: waarmee oom?
<Kilos> met die lewe man
<Kilos> hehe
 * nuvolari probeer nog eintlik ontwaak
<nuvolari> o, ja nee ek doen om!
<nuvolari> nou net 'n stukkie comrades gekyk
<nuvolari> en afgesit voor die afsny tyd 
<nuvolari> *oom
<Kilos> ja ek het ook aan en af deur die dag gekyk
<Kilos> haha dit vat groot guts om so ver te voet te gaan
 * Banlam het al sover gestap
<Banlam> oor 5 dae
<Kilos> lol
<nuvolari> lol
<nuvolari> Banlam: dit is 'n baie beter idee as oor 1 dag
<nuvolari> IMO
<Banlam> ek stem saam
<nuvolari> te fiets is nóg beter
<Banlam> :)
<Banlam> hangaf hoeveel tyd jy het
<Banlam> as jy net een dag het, dan sal ek verseker jou join op die fiets
<nuvolari> Banlam: in die Vrystaat is dit oraait
<nuvolari> less hills around there
<Kilos> snaaks dat daar nog so baie mense is wat nog niw weet hoekom ons karre en motorfietse ontwerp het nie
<Banlam> haha
<mazal> Naand almal
<nuvolari> lol oom Kilos!
<nuvolari> hallo mazal!
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<mazal> Hoop dit gaan goed met almal ?
<Kilos> die wat hier is lewe nog
<Kilos> die ander weet ons nog nie
<Kilos> sjoe vodacom is siek, ek kry n vol syn van hulls
<Kilos> hulle
<mazal> Werk 3g lekker op Ubuntu ?
<Kilos> dis die selle op alle systeme ek dink
<mazal> Have always wondered how easy or hard it would be to get 3g modem working
<mazal> Never tried it myself
<Kilos> hang af van die verskaffer en hoe na jy aan n toring is en of dit n gieie toriin is
<mazal> And the installation ? straight forward ?
<Kilos> using network manager it is simple
<mazal> That's good news
<Kilos> no installation needed
<mazal> So if my adsl ever went I can get 3g
<Kilos> when you plug the usb modem in ubuntu sees it then you just tell which provider etc
<mazal> Nice , will remember that
<Kilos> thats all peeps without fonelines can use
<mazal> I always thought it would be a battle cos it needs that software to connect that runs on windooze
<Kilos> yes on windows the modem actually installs its own software but ubuntu uses it as a modem on its own 
<Kilos> you just need the package installed that lets ubuntu not want to use it as a storage device
<Kilos> but from 11.04 i think its preinstalled
<mazal> So ek kan maar grammadoelas toe trek , solank daar net selfoon sein is hehehe
<Kilos> ja dit werk nogal goed en as jy na n goeie 3g torin is dan kry jy to 400kB/s
<Kilos> check net dat jy usb-modeswitch het dan werk dit
<Kilos> dit sit af die storage deel
<mazal> Hoe kyk mens nou weer of jy reeds 'n paket het ?
<Kilos> system admin synaptic package manager
<Kilos> en tik usb in die top blokkie in
<mazal> Ok ek het usb-modeswitch-data sowel as usb-modeswitch
<mazal> Dit moet seker dan by default in wees
<Kilos> dan hoort jy nie probleme te he nie
<superfly> mazal: 3G is pretty simple, these days you gotta be pretty stupid to not get it to work
<superfly> though it still depends a little on the modem from time to time
<mazal> hehehe superfly
<superfly> mazal: and cellphones are even easier
<mazal> Really ? , wow
 * Kilos agrees with superfly nm sees cells quick
<Kilos> and they connect quicker than modems
<mazal> Can you do connection sharing with 3g and cell phones ?
<superfly> mazal: yes, you can, though I don't think it's as "simple" as Windows
<superfly> the last time I did it I did it the old-fashioned way
<mazal> I have heard of 3g routers to eliminate that problem , but never seen one in action
<superfly> 3g routers are just ADSL routers with 3G support
<superfly> i.e. wireless+ADSL+3G
<mazal> I think that would be best if you have multiple devices on your network ?
 * mazal goes to silence the idols noise
<Kilos> ha ha ha
<Kilos> hehe checkers having a promo. The more you topup your basket the more we topup your airtime
<Kilos> they give you a voucher that can be used on any service provider
<Kilos> hi smile4linux 
<smile4linux> hallo Kilos 
<smile4linux> hoe gaat het? :)
<Kilos> dit gaan goed dankie en daar?
<smile4linux> plesier. :)
<smile4linux> dit gaan goed. :p
<nuvolari> bazinga!
<smile4linux> wat? ;)
<nuvolari> just a lekker thing to say :P
<nuvolari> anyone watched "Early Edition" before?
<Kilos> nuvolari, youre crazy
<smile4linux> nuvolari: nee ^^
<Kilos> hi psydroid 
<Kilos> inetpro, you checking mail and stuffs again?
<Kilos> hehe
<superfly> nuvolari: yes
<psydroid> hi Kilos
<psydroid> hi superfly inetpro nuvolari
<psydroid> and other idlers
<Kilos> hehe
<psydroid> I have only on problem on Ubuntu left now
<psydroid> I don't get the full resolution of my laptop screen for some vague reason
<psydroid> but I'm glad Flash works in Chrome, so I don't have to put up with Gnash
<superfly> psydroid: what graphics card do you have?
<superfly> psydroid: if your graphics are set at 32-bit, try setting them down to 24-bit, sometimes the higher bitrate can't get the real resolution (dunno why, just noticed on my wife's computer)
<psydroid> superfly, it's an ancient laptop with ati rage 128 pro graphics 
<psydroid> superfly, I'll try that then
<smile4linux> :p
<psydroid> hoi smile4linux :)
<smile4linux> hoi! :p
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<Kerbero> ag oulik
<Kilos> lo Kerbero 
<Kilos> night guys. sleep tight
<Kerbero> nag
<smile4linux> bye! :)
<nuvolari> lo psydroid 
<mazal> nag almal
#ubuntu-za 2013-05-27
<Squirm> morning
<trender> yo mornin
<trender> hi
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> hi drussell Vince-0 
<Kilos> hi Georgl 
<Georgl> morning
<Georgl> morning Kilos
<magespawn> howdy all
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> hey Kilos
<magespawn> that was just the quassel over the weekend
<Kilos> magespawn, had wonderful download last night. 808m iso in 45 mins
<Kilos> quassel forgot to go into away mode
<Kilos> peaked at 469 kB/s
<Kilos> used the transmission thing
<magespawn> i got cut off and could not reconnect all weekend
<magespawn> nice download speed
<Kilos> yeah what a diffs
<Kilos> the pro even came here last night and set the topics
<Kilos> and the fly said he would be in tekwini on the 2nd
<Kilos> oh you read logs hey
<inetpro> good mornings everyone 
<inetpro> oh and good morning Kilos
<Kilos> yoohooo hiya inetpro 
<Kilos> hi psyatw 
<psyatw> hi Kilos
<psyatw> hi inetpro
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning peoples
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<magespawn> hi psyatw inetpro ThatGraemeGuy
<psyatw> hi magespawn
<psyatw> hi ThatGraemeGuy
<Vince-0> haai Kilos 
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Kilos> oh i waqnna ask you okes a question. the crunchbang iso i got is i486 and i always used i386 iso's
<Kilos> will it work
<ThatGraemeGuy> unless you want to run it on an actual 386, yeah it'll work
<Vince-0> yep
<Vince-0> I chatted with kbmonkey and nuvolari yesterday about Ubuntu hour here
<Kilos> cool ty
<Kilos> i dunno what them things actually want inna pc
<Kilos> what they say Vince-0 ?
<Kilos> 2nd of june
<Superhuman> i386 is optimized for 386 and above processors, i486 is for 486 processors and above. So unless you bought your current pc in 1842 (+- 1996 in real world), it should work
<Kilos> oh this one shows i686 somewhere
<charl_> good morning
<Kilos> hi charl_ Superhuman 
<charl_> Maaz: coffee on
<Superhuman> hi
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<charl_> Kilos: i ran badblocks yesterday on the drive and it returned no errors
<charl_> Kilos: it seems like the firmware is borked
<Kilos> then it must be the firmware
<Kilos> get an upgrade patch
<charl_> yeah
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl_!
<Superhuman> Kilos: The rule-of-thumb is that anything below i686 is for 32 bit systems.
<charl_> darn, no available firmware updates either :(
<charl_> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl_: No problem
<Kilos> ah ty Superhuman 
<Kilos> charl_, then contact the manufacturer or where you get them, im sure theyll replace it
<Vince-0> Kilos, planning here is a bit short - nuvolari has been ill
<Vince-0> I would have liked to get a bunch of merch, an install lab and some publicity but there isn't a plan for a stall anywhere. Ideally in a mall
<Kilos> oh my, then you guys gotta rush, fly will be there the second
<Kilos> maybe just a get together
<Vince-0> yar
<Kilos> is nuvolari ok?
<Kilos> too sick to work a keyboard
<Vince-0> ya he's OK
<Vince-0> flu
<Kilos> ai!
<magespawn> ahh young people, live unhealthy and then get sick, hey Kilos?
<Kilos> yeah the kids of today
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> lol
<magespawn> i was just having a look back, in the last ten years i have had 2 days off sick
<Kilos> good
<Kilos> but doing the game thing is like a holiday
<Kilos> and playing with pc's too
<magespawn> ahh well then, i have the perfect way of earning an income
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> try mixing concrete and laying bricks all day
<Kilos> by hand i mean not with mixers
<magespawn> mm different kind of work
<Kilos> yeah thats hard work. sleep like a baby at night
<magespawn> driving and entertaining people for 6 hours can drain you as well
<Kilos> mentally
<magespawn> driving a 20 year old cruiser with no power anything, physically too some days
<magespawn> i did work for fattis&monis first year out of school, i do not think i have slept like that before or since
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> yeah noobs get pushed to the limits
<Kilos> same as with appies
<magespawn> appies or gopher
<Kilos> ya
<magespawn> being told to go and fetch a left handed screw driver
<Kilos> hahaha
<magespawn> or a soft hammer
<Kilos> and long wait
<magespawn> yup, those are usually found in the corner of the workshop
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i wonder what the geek route is
<magespawn> not too sure
<magespawn> being told to use sneaker net, or carrier pigeon over ip
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> some of these guys here musta been the route
<magespawn> indeed
<magespawn> going to be setting up a ubuntu server with school tool for my sons primary school
<magespawn> http://schooltool.org/
<Kilos> lemme go see
<Kilos> nice
<Kilos> thats where ubuntu has to start taking over
<Kilos> kids are the future
<Kilos> they actually cleverer than us till they hit 20
<magespawn> in some ways yes, and a lot more open than most adults to new things and ideas
<Kilos> ya not died in the wool like oldies
<magespawn> dyed maybe?
<charl_> hi magespawn 
<Kilos> oh ya that ty
<magespawn> hey charl_
<magespawn> i was thinking of adding an ownCloud install as well
<Kilos> they got a big server?
<magespawn> no not really, but this would only be for school stuff, not personal photos etc
<Kilos> a pc as a server or a proper server
<magespawn> i will do the schooltool first and see how it handles the load
<magespawn> a pc as a server 
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> wireless or cabled?
<magespawn> but is a pentium dual core 2.7Ghz with a gig of ram, cabled intially, till the rest of the network is put in place
<magespawn> we are going to try a pc in every clas for the teachers to work from
<Kilos> with more ram it should handle everything fine
<Kilos> ah
<magespawn> they would also be able to use their laptops if they have
<Kilos> dont primary school kids carry lappies yet
<magespawn> i can 'steal' ram from one of the other machines if i need too
<magespawn> no not the kids, the teachers
<Kilos> they using win hey?
<magespawn> yes
<magespawn> schooltool is web based though.
<Kilos> i been playing. got 7 to share 3g here over direct ethernet cable
<magespawn> cool beans
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> didnt have to go the iptables and masquerade route
<Kilos> find that bing thing is fast too
<Georgl> is there going to be a LTS version for 13.xx?
<Kilos> faster than google anyway
<Kilos> no
<Kilos> 14.04 next one Georgl 
<Georgl> ok. thanks Kilos
<Kilos> np
<Georgl> so now do i wait or????
<magespawn> is 13.04 not LTS?
<Georgl> not that i am aware...
<Kilos> you can play with the in between releases
<magespawn> they are supporting 12.04 till april 2017
<Kilos> nope every 2 years only
 * Georgl goes to lewk
<Georgl> ah thanks
<Kilos> 12.04 is good
<magespawn> the LTS is only 9 months from now on, i think
<Kilos> oh my
<magespawn> with rolling releases in between
<magespawn> so no more xx.10 versions
<Kilos> no more 5 years for servers and 3 for the rest?
<Kilos> i want long support for 12.04 man
<magespawn> that is what i think yes, still not 100% on that myself
<magespawn> 12.04 is the last one to get the long support
<magespawn> hold
<magespawn> on'
<Kilos> they surely not gonna cut server support time
<magespawn> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<Kilos> oh magespawn someone asked here about putting a gui on a server
<Kilos> forget who
<magespawn> Normal Ubuntu releases are supported for 9 months. LTS releases are supported for 5 years.
<Kilos> ya thats still good
<magespawn> that is from the link
<Kilos> i can stretch 12.04 till i get a faster pc
<magespawn> why would you want to do that? did they say? i was talking about having a gui installed so that you could do either if you wanted
<Kilos> there was a reason
<Kilos> he wanted a minimal gui i think
<Kilos> but  didnt wanna go the ubuntu minimal install route
<Kilos> hi adeebnqo 
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<Kilos> ah it was charl_ 
<magespawn> charl_: you still around?
<Kilos> <charl_> what happened to xdm on ubuntu 13.04
<Kilos> thats how it started at 12.58, dunno yesterday or day before
<Kilos> hi Xethron 
<charl_> hi magespawn 
<charl_> was just out on lunch but am back now
<charl_> i just tried debian 7 and the xdm package didn't even exist
<charl_> there was a replacement though
<charl_> ended up installing that and it worked fine but then installed tint2 and couldn't get that to work either
<charl_> debian also didn't configure my apt sources.list correctly, first had to change it by hand
<charl_> am not impressed :(
<magespawn> have no tried it yet, do think that is normal?
<charl_> what is?
<magespawn> all that hassel. i have no experience of debian directly
<charl_> dunno i had a different experience with debian 6 but ok, the world moves on :)
<magespawn> indeed
<Kilos> lol charl_  install your server then install mate on it
<Kilos> mate is light
<charl_> i'll rather do cinnamon actually
<charl_> i am surprised at how much traction debian seems to have lost to ubuntu and mint
<charl_> it looks like debian has moved into obscurity
<magespawn> any idea why?
<charl_> there was a lot of dissatisfaction about debian regarding outdated/poorly maintained packages
<charl_> they also have a very strict policy about binary drivers
<charl_> as a result it took some "work" to get a new installation up and running perfectly
<charl_> and maybe because they were very conservative and too careful to try new things
<charl_> only debian users i know now are hard core fans
<magespawn> so a bit more like 'traditional linux', not so easy for every one
<charl_> you could say that
<charl_> don't get me wrong, at the time i thought it was the all-round best distro by far
<charl_> but they just seemed to have fallen behind
<magespawn> ubuntu is based on it 
<charl_> yeah i know, you get "debian-based" distros just like you get redhat-based
<charl_> ubuntu/mint are now the most well known
<charl_> i was also a bit surprised to see mint has now topped ubuntu on http://distrowatch.com/dwres.php?resource=major
<charl_> but let's face it, a lot of people just don't like unity
<charl_> and the initial versions were rather buggy and painful to use
<Kilos> mint makes a lekker sauce to put on muttom chops
<charl_> indeed, mint sauce is delicious
<charl_> good in tea too
<Kilos> ya and helps for heartburn
<magespawn> and makes the breath smell minty
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> i lwould like to try them all if i can, but each install takes time, and i do have to work some of the time
<magespawn> and sleep etc
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> im gonna try crunchbang soon
<charl_> i've taken it for a ride the other day, looks really good
<charl_> i am not happy that there are no download mirrors for it though
<Kilos> oh is it
<charl_> i had to fetch it via bittorrent
<Kilos> so where you get apps then
<charl_> based on debian7 so standard debian packages
<Kilos> oh ya but that was lekker fast here
<charl_> it uses the openbox wm which i happen to like
<charl_> bittorrent is a great distribution medium but when you have slow internet or when they shape bittorrent traffic down, it's not good
<Kilos> does it use apt-get as well or only aptitude
<charl_> i'm sure it supports apt-get and aptitude just like debian
<charl_> at work i managed to download it at like 60MBps though because we have gigabit ethernet and no shaping
<Kilos> but with no repos where does it wanna get from?
<charl_> but afaik in african countries like south africa they "shape" traffic (down-prioritise certain protocols)
<charl_> no the repos are standard debian repositories
<charl_> i'm talking about downloading the iso
<Kilos> mine was 10 times faster than getting a ubuntu iso
<charl_> over bittorrent?
<Kilos> ya
<charl_> interesting
<Kilos> got crunch in 45 mins
<charl_> yeah i have to say, i got a really fast download too
<charl_> well there you have it, the road forwards, distribute everything via bittorrent :)
<Squirm> I use bittorrent for things like that
<charl_> Squirm: you use tint2 right?
<charl_> i couldn't get it running on debian now
<charl_> on ubuntu it runs fine without any parameters
<charl_> on debian it looked like it wanted me to specify a configuration file
<charl_> was it you or was it somebody else, not sure now
<Kilos> hi publicus14 
<charl_> Kilos: i found the problem with my hard drive
<charl_> Kilos: the values are not incorrect, they are used for other things (seems to be a typical seagate problem)
<charl_> http://www.users.on.net/~fzabkar/HDD/Seagate_SER_RRER_HEC.html
<charl_> via: http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/forum/289512-32-high-smart-values-seagate-normal
<Kilos> ah
<charl_> ciao
<magespawn> Debian only releases every two years, that seems to be the opposite of what every one else is doing
<Kilos> you dont think we also gonna end up like that?
<Kilos> just lts releases
<Kilos> wbb. gonna check if i can install the bang thing from stick
<magespawn> no do think so
<magespawn> not
<magespawn> home time 
<magespawn> later all
<Squirm> evening
<trender> so what has happened to kilos ?
<trender> he choked on a bad distro ?
<Squirm> you see the mybb post
<Squirm> "If you think pushing 1TB per month on your 10Mbps uncapped ADSL account is bad, think again!"
<Squirm> n Internet user in California using a 300Mbps Bonded Verizon FiOS connection has been warned by his service provider after consuming 77TB in March 2013.
<Squirm> The user, who calls himself “houkouonchi”, explained that he hosts a server rack at his house with 209TB of storage. He offers a range of services, including video streaming and P2P file sharing.
<Squirm> His bandwidth usage over the last few months has been 35TB in January, 32TB in February, 77TB in March, and 28TB in April.
<trender> those okes should be told they need a "big mac" business account
<trender> okes like that screw it up for everyone im sure
 * Squirm shrugs
<Squirm> If I had that speed I might do the same
<trender> yea ditto
<trender> why dont they just cap
<Squirm> cause they don't need to yet
<Squirm> obviously
<trender> seems a little silly to give a warning
<trender> i know for 1 i dont want to hear from my isp
<trender> i cant be bothered
<trender> 300Mbps is hectic speed
<trender> is this fibre ?
<trender> i dont think copper can do more then 40Mbps
<Squirm> "Verizon FiOS is a bundled Internet access, telephone, and television service which operates over a fiber-optic communications network."
<Squirm> Japan has hit 2GBps download speed, 1GBps upload speed
<trender> uhuh
<Squirm> through a type of bonded fibre
<trender> eish!!
<trender> thats hectic!!
<Squirm> at $50 per month
<Cantide> yeah, my brother says his 50 Mbps connection in Japan costs him about the same as 3 burgers
<Cantide> SA sucks -.-v
<Squirm> Google has been rolling out Gigabit fibre in the states
<Squirm> Telkoms uncapped VDSL bundle
<Squirm> is at R2840pm
<Squirm> and that's 40MBps
<Cantide> hahaha
<Cantide> yeah
<Cantide> SK is also upping their game
<Squirm> What is this Plan ideally suited for?
<Squirm> Retrieving email
<Squirm> Surfing the internet
<Squirm> those are 2 options
<Squirm> Telkom lists
<Squirm> for their 40Mbit line
<Cantide> lol
<Squirm> lack of sleep and a little hyped on caffeine. please excuse me :P
<Squirm> and it's time to study some more I guess
<Cantide> http://cdn-s3-1.wanelo.com/product/image/2585583/original.jpg
<Squirm> brilliant
<Squirm> though I have my RHCE exam on Friday :/
<Kilos> hmm...
<Squirm> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> i see my modem prob stems from debian
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<Kilos> crunchbang also dont see the modem
<Cantide> RHCE? Red Hat Certification Exam?
<Squirm> Cantide: indeed
<Squirm> oh
<Squirm> no
<Cantide> nice
<Cantide> oh
<Cantide> i guessed it -.-
<Squirm> Red Hat Certified Engineer
<Cantide> ah
<Cantide> i was close!
<Squirm> first level is Red Hat Certified System Administrator(RHCSA), then you can get your RHCE
<Squirm> and that's why you use abbreviations :P
<Cantide> :p
<Kilos> and only 2 workspaces
<Kilos> sigh
<Squirm> Kilos: should be easy to change that
<Squirm> right click on the workspace switcher
<Kilos> it open a long list of things
<Squirm> Preferences?
<Kilos> nope
<Squirm> haven't used Crunchbang, but it should be possible
<Kilos> ill mail the monkey tomorrow
<Kilos> and also installing sakis3g has to be done fifferently
<Kilos> differently
<Kilos> cant tight click extract here
<Kilos> so using fone at the moment
<Kilos> at least it has synaptic in and xchat and pidgin
<Squirm> hmm
<Squirm> just try and double click on the sakis3g package?
<Kilos> it opens  a window open with
<Squirm> select the contects and drag it into a folder/onto your desktop?
<Kilos> thats another thing cant drag from stick to desktop
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> lots to learn
<Squirm> and in that time, CentOS on my netbook
<Kilos> ah thats what nuvolari uses at work
<Squirm> It's a rebranded Red Hat
<Squirm> I'd only use it as a server though
<Kilos> ya thats what he does
<Kilos> also no sound here in xchat
<Kilos> maybe i need a reboot after upgrading
<Squirm> na
<Squirm> well, should only need to restart on kernel upgrade
<Kilos> must be
<Kilos> its the first update/upgrade
<Kilos> ya it did linux stuff too
<Squirm> it's all linux stuff ;)
<Kilos> lol i mean the headers etc
<Kilos> it is xfce i hope
<Kilos> installing xfce-extras
<Kilos> i remember the monkey also had 3g probs
<Kilos> wbb
<Kilos> hmm...
<Squirm> ...mmh
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> back on unity
<Kilos> i forgot xchat sound need work on xfce things
<magespawn> good evening
<Squirm> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> hey Squirm 
<magespawn> are you taking any courses for the exam? i forget
<Kilos> yo magespawn 
<magespawn> hey Kilos 
<Squirm> magespawn: did the one I needed at the end of Jan
<Squirm> it's a bit long ago
<magespawn> if you have been practising/using the skills it should be okay
<Squirm> I know
<Squirm> but there lies the issue
<Squirm> my current job doesn't exactly allow me to practice such skills
<Squirm> and I should be practicing such skills now. but can't concentrate :/
<Kilos> lo Trixar_za 
<Squirm> eek
 * Squirm kicks Trixar_za 
<Trixar_za> lo Kilos
 * Squirm hides behind Kilos 
<Kilos> lol
<Squirm> Trixar_za: I completely forgot Trudi Canavan had more books to write. I was happy to find out I have 2 new books :D
<Squirm> well, half a book now, but it was 2
<Trixar_za> lol
<Trixar_za> The Glass Blower series?
<Squirm> no
<Squirm> Black Magician Trilogy
<Squirm> well, the trilogy after that
<Trixar_za> Oh right, her :P
<Trixar_za> Could never get into those books
<Trixar_za> But you did remind me of a trilogy I haven't read yet
<Squirm> I still preferred the first 1 or 2 books. They focused on the magic aspect. Now it's a lot of politics
<Squirm> Trixar_za: have you read The Gate Thief yet?
<Trixar_za> Not yet no
<Trixar_za> Still have to find a proper mobi reader for my phone
<Squirm> Trixar_za: have you tried epub?
<Squirm> and you get free services like these
<Squirm> http://www.2epub.com/
<smile4ever> Hi :)
<Squirm> hey smile4ever 
<Trixar_za> Still have to find a proper epub reader too :P
<smile4ever> Hi Squirm. Big hug for you :)
<smile4ever> Trixar_za: have you tried out calibre? :P
<Squirm> hmm
<Squirm> and what have I done to earn such a thing
<smile4ever> I think they support epub
<smile4ever> or else try Sumatra PDF
<smile4ever> :)
<Squirm> smile4ever: for a Nokia cell
<smile4ever> Squirm: oh :(
<Kilos> Trixar_za, give me you link for sakis3g please
<Kilos> crunchbang dont see my modem either
<Trixar_za> http://trixarian.net/sakis3g.gz ?
<Trixar_za> I think
<Trixar_za> :P
<Kilos> ty
<Squirm> so my netbook
<Squirm> (not charging)
<Squirm> just said it was charging
<Squirm> now it's saying it's not charging and it has 5hours of life in 4.2% of battery
<Squirm> ...
<Kilos> ai!
<magespawn> Squirm: thats not too bad then hey
<Squirm> lol
<Squirm> I think it's broken :P
<Symmetria> http://meeting.afrinic.net/afrinic-18/node/405
<magespawn> Symmetria: before i click that, what is it?
<Symmetria> heh, my board nomination
<Symmetria> for afrinic
<Symmetria> ;p
<magespawn> ahh right cool
<Squirm> nice one
<magespawn> friends ex works/ed for them as CTO, i think, so be nice
<smile4ever> Good night! :)
<Kilos> night smile4ever 
<Kilos> sleep tight
<Cantide> night night '-'/
<smile4ever> thanks :)
<Cantide> good night :p
<magespawn> night all
<Kilos> night magespawn 
<Kilos> sleep tight
<Kilos> night all sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2013-05-28
<Squirm> morning
<Squirm> morning
<Kilos> morning not_found and others
<not_found> Goeie more Suid Afrika!
<Symmetria> oh god, not_found now you sound like some lame SABC tv show from years past
<Symmetria> ;p
<not_found> that was the idea... and I don't know if it was lame, was awesome to watch TV from 6 in the morning...
<not_found> Who here remembers Nuus Tak Lo
<not_found> :p
<Kilos> haas das
<Kilos> nuus kas
<Kilos> or am i mixed up now
<Symmetria> not_found lol thats what DSTV and CNN are for ;p
<Symmetria> lol
<Symmetria> besides, the only reason to be awake at 6am is if you havent stopped drinking from the night before *grin*
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 Symmetria 
<Symmetria> lo kilos
<Symmetria> *sigh* you know, even after almost 19 years on IRC, the sick depravity of some people online still sickens me 
<Symmetria> I have glined 39 people from efnet for being sick disgusting waste of breath perverts in the last 24 hours :(
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> hi trenster 
<trenster> im using webchat
<Kilos> so i see
<trenster> and i dunno how this works
<Vince-0> Hi
<Symmetria> seriously, these people on efnet msg me, and they are like, asl?!
<Symmetria> so Im like, 12/f/nebraska!
<Kilos> what you wanna do trenster 
<Symmetria> ;p if they keep talking after that, its an instant network wide ban
<trenster> so excuse me if i happen to fallontopoffu
<Symmetria> and the scary thing is, most of them do :(
<trenster> my mirc client wanted to extrort money from me this morning
<trenster> extort
<Kilos> hehe
<Symmetria> heh I own an mirc license ;p 
<trenster> nah im not gonna pay these okes im a cheap dude
<Symmetria> in recent years, Ive actually come to own a fair amount of legitimate software ;p if you'd asked me 10 years ago I'd be like, what, buy software?! are you nuts?! 
<trenster> i sooner crack it
<trenster> its just annoyware
<Symmetria> trenster you know that its only a soft warning and it never really kicks you out 
<Kilos> Maaz, google free xchat for win7
<Maaz> Kilos: "XChat for Windows" http://xchat.org/windows/ :: "XChat: Multiplatform Chat Program" http://xchat.org/ :: "X-Chat 2 for Windows" http://www.silverex.org/ :: "Windows - How to get XChat for free! - YouTube" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D5YgBkpZMT8 :: "The Top 7 Best Free IRC Clients for Windows 7 - MakeUseOf" http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/top-7-free-irc-
<Maaz> clients-windows-7/ :: "X-Chat - Download" http://x-chat.en.softonic.com/ :: "Free XChat for W…
<Symmetria> ;p
<trenster> nah symetria today it kicked me out
<trenster> strange i know
<trenster> but it happened
<Symmetria> kilos sad thing is, the only time I will use xchat on anything other htan mac is when someone ports the -aqua interface along with it
<trenster> its never done this before
<not_found> Symmetria, I remember a time when I had to wait for 6pm for TV to start >.>
<Symmetria> xchat aqua on osx has a pretty interface, xchat on anything else irritates me 
<Symmetria> not_found LOL, http://www.peanutbutterandjam.co.za/wp-content/uploads/2011/06/sabc.jpg
<Symmetria> !
<not_found> :)
<Kilos> xchat rocks
<Symmetria> not_found scary thing is, that image was still more productive and more informative than most of the crap they broadcast on sabc currently 
<Symmetria> ;p
<Kilos> tell him neelsie
<not_found> :)
<Symmetria> at least that image wasnt an ANC mouth piece ;p
<not_found> Kilos, nuustak had the chameleon and owl in a tree making fun of politicians :p
<Kilos> ja
<Symmetria> http://edition.cnn.com/2013/05/27/travel/north-korea-ski-resort/index.html?hpt=hp_c3 <=== lol, think they give rocket powered ski's?!
<not_found> state media is always the voice of the state...
<Symmetria> not_found *laugh* this is true, Im just suprised our current state knows how to write anything that can be read on state tv ;p 
<Kilos> hi Julius129 
<Symmetria> lol @ my dog
<Symmetria> she keeps chasing the hadidas
<Symmetria> and looking very frustrated and grumpy that she never catches them
<Symmetria> ;p dunno wtf she would do if she ever did catch something that size
<Kilos> hi Xethron 
<Xethron> heya Kilos :)
<openfish> Hi..a newbie - just browsing to find my feet
<Kilos> hi opewelcome to ubuntu-za
<Kilos> aw
<Symmetria> CNN gotta be having a slow news day
<Symmetria> they changed the rules in the american spelling bee contest to say *gasp* contestants now have to know the meaning of the words they can spell
<ThatGraemeGuy> CNN stopped being about news long ago
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning peeps
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<zeref> hmmmm
<Kilos> hi zeref 
<zeref> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hi psyatw 
<psyatw> hi Kilos
<psyatw> hi zeref
<zeref> is they a way to tell what kind of Hp Proliant microServer
<zeref> model is been used from the box
<Squirm> box being cardboard box?
<Kilos> hehe
<Squirm> I 'spose not, but maybe there is something like a serial number on the case?
<zeref> hmmm
<zeref> I meant on the case :P
<zeref> Squirm: there are a couple of numbers. S/N and PID
<zeref> do you happen to know which one it is?
<Squirm> no
<Squirm> laid my hands on one once... last year at some point. wasn't mine though
<Squirm> ...
<Squirm> so I have no idea
<Squirm> sorry, finished the train of thought in my mind, just never typed it out
<openfish> Hi..what is best practise scenario for Ubuntu server & adsl + 5 users. server = proxy, domain,website, small webapp, samba share, backups. 
<Kilos> hi openfish 
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<Kilos> just hang here one of the brains will help you as soon a s he gets a break
<openfish> thanks -
<Kilos> np im the greeter bot here
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday 
<Kilos> wb nlsthzn 
<Kilos> no one helped the poor openfish
<Kilos> i need to learn more about servers
<Kilos> sigh
 * Symmetria is amused
<Symmetria> Eskom aint so bad
<Symmetria> 2 hours ago, the kenyan power company screwed up
<Symmetria> and the entire country has no power
<Kilos> hi Cantide 
<Cantide> hello :p
<Kilos> what do you know about electricity
<Kilos> measuring from earth to neutral should give no voltage methinks
<Kilos> have i forgotten something
<Cantide> sounds right
<Cantide> to measure AC you'd need to measure between neutral and live
<Cantide> even live and earth should do nothing
<Kilos> no man
<Kilos> live and earth is full 220\
<Kilos> but ian is getting 40v on earth to neutral
<Kilos> im sure thats a leakage prob somewqhere
<Kilos> neutral is eskoms supplied earth kinda
<Tonberry_> mmm should earth and neutral not be close to 0 V ?
<Kilos> ya i think so
<Kilos> otherwise there is leakage from old underground cables or so
<Cantide> hmm
<Cantide> ah, i see >.<
<Kilos> ive forgotten so much. just had to ask before i mislead him
<Kilos> ty Tonberry_ 
 * Cantide holds the live and earth wires in order to remember
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hair straightener
<Kilos> what was this okey actually asking please
<Kilos> <openfish> Hi..what is best practise scenario for Ubuntu server & adsl + 5 users. server = proxy, domain,website, small webapp, samba share, backups. 
<Kilos> whats a practise scenario
<Kilos> for starters
<Cantide> test environment perhaps?
 * Cantide guesses
<Kilos> i didnt know what to answer so told him wait for brains to get a break
<Cantide> i'm not sure what he's asking either :p
<Kilos> poor okey
<Kilos> we sposed to be the most helpful channel
<Kilos> maybe the pro will know
<Kilos> inetpro, moeg al weer?
<Guest85818> hello
<Kilos> hi Guest85818 
<Guest85818> so everybody here uses ubuntu?
<Kilos> nope some use other linux systems
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<Guest85818> great, thanks
<Kilos> have you got probs?
<Guest85818> so whats the topic like?
<Cantide> erm
<Kilos> this is the officail ubuntu -za help channel but the guys help with most linux probs
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> i dunno what that meant
<Kilos> Cantide, you still gonne be on here when you in korea?
<Cantide> hope so
<Cantide> but i don't know which hours i'll be on
<Kilos> good
<Cantide> because i'll be 7 hours ahead
<Kilos> you better work it out
<Cantide> i might miss everyone :p
<Cantide> I'm not staying up till 2 am every day :p
<Cantide> ironically i just woke someone in Korea up so we can chat :p
<Kilos> our 7 am will be your 2pm so no excuse
<Kilos> we are here all day not just at night
<Cantide> i'll probably be at work at that time :p
<Kilos> well you get home too you know
<Cantide> hmm
<Kilos> dont sleep immediately
<Cantide> my shifts are going to be weird
<Cantide> but i'll be off most weekends, so that's fine :)
<Kilos> excuses
<Cantide> :p
<Kilos> dont they have standard school hours or you gonna teach old peeps at night
<Cantide> adults
<Cantide> so early mornings and evenings
<Cantide> i.e. before and after work (mostly)
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<inetpro> good evening
<inetpro> Maaz: tell Kilos nee nie moeg nie, net baie ander uitdagings wat my besig hou
<Maaz> inetpro: Righto, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
#ubuntu-za 2013-05-29
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> hi Trixar_za 
<Trixar_za> Hey Kilos
<Trixar_za> You get sakis3g to work on Arch?
<Kilos> no its on um
<Kilos> crunchband
<Trixar_za> crunchbang
<Kilos> but i cant even extract it there
<Kilos> no right click extract thingie
<Kilos> so i extracted it on ubuntu and took there but no right click run in terminal goodie
<Kilos> i will ask the monkey what he did
<Kilos> crunchbang is rather different
<Kilos> cant even drag/drop from stick to desktop
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning peeps
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> hi psyatw 
<Kilos> hi zeref 
<Trixar_za> Kilos, you could use gunzip sakis3g.gz to extract it
<Trixar_za> from a terminal window
<Kilos> eish didnt even think of that Trixar_za 
<Kilos> but then id have to have the correct path to the stick as well
<Kilos> too much to think of
<Kilos> i find it easier to drop stuff on desktop and then the path is easy
<Kilos> ~/Desktop/
<Kilos> hehe
<Trixar_za> True. With my windows manager, I just right click and click Open in Terminal
<Trixar_za> No, File Manager, not Windows Manager
<Kilos> ya i dunno whats with crunchbang so need to spend time with it first
<Kilos> oh i saw one of them there
<Kilos> hehe
<Trixar_za> http://art.penny-arcade.com/photos/i-Nxqm2p7/0/950x10000/i-Nxqm2p7-950x10000.jpg
<psyatw> hi Kilos
<psyatw> hi zeref
<psyatw> hi Trixar_za
<Trixar_za> Hey psyatw
<Kilos> all the time i thought it was ubuntu battling to see my modem. its debian not ubuntu
<Kilos> after 12.04 ubuntu fixed it but dont seem to have told debian about it
<Kilos> the crunchbang os sees my cell phone fine
<Kilos> sorry ubuntu!
<ThatGraemeGuy> so
<ThatGraemeGuy> the wife has been nagging me to put "that linux stuff" on her laptop
<ThatGraemeGuy> for .... years
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> shame on you
<ThatGraemeGuy> so last night i gave her a flash installer
<Kilos> you made her do it?
<ThatGraemeGuy> installed it on her own, now i'm playin tech support
<Kilos> cool
<ThatGraemeGuy> "yay I is NEERD!"
<Kilos> what os?
<ThatGraemeGuy> uuhhhhh yeah, ok nerd
<ThatGraemeGuy> lol
<ThatGraemeGuy> kubuntu
<Kilos> nice
<Kilos> now you can call her geek chick when you get home
<Kilos> she will spread the word quick to friends and so
<ThatGraemeGuy> she's quite smart
<ThatGraemeGuy> a few years ago i got tired of her screwing up her windows xp install every 6 months, so i gave her the cd and made her install it herself
<ThatGraemeGuy> that install lasted almost 2 years
<Kilos> must be if she has been nagging for years to get away from winsucks
<Kilos> lol
<ThatGraemeGuy> 99.9% of her PC time is spent in a browser so it doesn't much matter what she uses
<Kilos> ya but the virii do
<ThatGraemeGuy> oh and pidgin/skype
<Kilos> now just get her to install the firewall
<ThatGraemeGuy> nah, no need
<Kilos> gufw on ubuntu dunno on kde
<Kilos> oh
<magespawn> good day
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'ello
<Kilos> missed you last night
<magespawn> yup was at SGB meeting
<Kilos> SGB?
<magespawn> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<magespawn> School Governing Body
<Kilos> i had to fight my daughter in aus for years to try ubuntu ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> when her pc crashed so bad she couldnt use it she tried ubuntu and said wow this is awesome
<Kilos> whats news about their going ubuntu magespawn 
<Kilos> some new okey asked a question here yesterday and i dint know what to tell him
<magespawn> i have set up a pc with ubuntu server with school tool and ownCloud, so now it is just setting the school tool db up properly
<Kilos> <openfish> Hi..what is best practise scenario for Ubuntu server & adsl + 5 users. server = proxy, domain,website, small webapp, samba share, backups. 
<Kilos> must been a school kid or so
<magespawn> not a good idea to host a website on it, even more so it you are going to have it accesible from the outside
<magespawn> let me scroll
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> 13.50 yesterday
<magespawn> thats is all they said, there are lots of tutorials and instructions for each of thos topics on there own
<Kilos> like i say i didnt know what to tell him
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> whats wrong with a website on it?
<Kilos> isnt it safer than a sucks one
<magespawn> yes but the traffic side of things might get too much for the adsl, and the isp might have a fair usage policy in place
<Kilos> ah
<magespawn> the proxy should be fine, you could run squid for that, the web app might be a problem depending on the size and number of users etc
<Kilos> hi Julius129 
<Kilos> 5 he said
<magespawn> not sure, maybe somebody like superfly
<ThatGraemeGuy> the biggest problem hosting a busy site on ADSL is that the upload speeds aren't great
<ThatGraemeGuy> they're geared for the end user, so you get 4mbps download, but only 1mbps upload, for example
<magespawn> depending on the adsl the download isn't great either
<ThatGraemeGuy> and when people are using your site over your adsl its the upload that is important to them
<ThatGraemeGuy> also because HTTP runs on top of TCP, which is constantly sending acknowledgement of receipt of packets, if you are downloading heavily on your adsl, then upload is affected too even if there isn't much actual upload going on at the time
<ThatGraemeGuy> uh, i feel like i explained that quite badly :-/
<ThatGraemeGuy> tl;dr adsl isn't good for hosting web stuff beyond brief test/demo scenarios
<Kilos> you shoulda told him ThatGraemeGuy ,i'll never remember all that
<Kilos> maybe he googled
<ThatGraemeGuy> hehe
<ThatGraemeGuy> i didn't notice the question yesterday
<ThatGraemeGuy> feel free to mention me next time to make quassel pop up a notification
<magespawn> copy/paste
<Kilos> if you not so busy during the day can i call you when im syuck like that
<Kilos> ah ty
<Kilos> dont like just bugging you guys
<Kilos> maybe he will come back today
<Kilos> its scrolling to find everything magespawn this one wasnt too far luckily
<ThatGraemeGuy> you can bug me any time, if i'm busy then i'll say so
<ThatGraemeGuy> but feel free to try if you need some help
<magespawn> like wise
<Kilos> ty guys
<Kilos> wbb, moving crunchbang to other pc
<charl_> good afternoon
<magespawn> hi charl_
<nlsthzn> o/
<charl_> hi magespawn 
<Kilos> ai!
<charl_> hi Kilos 
<charl_> what's up
<magespawn> ai?
<Kilos> hi charl_ 
<Kilos> mbr disappeared
<Kilos> was running upgrade and pc rebooted and drive was gone except in bios
<Kilos> used ubcd to install standard mbr and activate first partition
<Kilos> now it makes like i got synaptic or update manager running when only xcht is going
<Kilos> grrr
<charl_> weird
<Kilos> its an old scrap drive that i got going again
<Kilos> 500g so cant let it go to trash
<Kilos> A new version of configuration file /etc/default/grub is available, but   │  
<Kilos>  │ the version installed currently has been locally modified. 
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> something sicker
<Kilos> lotsa options
<Kilos>   install the package maintainer's version                           │  
<Kilos>  │        keep the local version currently installed                         │  
<Kilos>  │        show the differences between the versions                          │  
<Kilos>  │        show a side-by-side difference between the versions                │  
<Kilos>  │        show a 3-way difference between available versions                 │  
<Kilos>  │        do a 3-way merge between available versions (experimental)         │  
<Kilos>  │        start a new shell to examine the situation    
<Kilos> sorry for the spam
<Kilos> installed mbr and grub-pc from terminal
<Kilos> nearly lost unity 12.04
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Kilos> seems ok now. 
 * Kilos wipes brow
<Kilos> wbb. gonna connect kde and maverick and hold thumbs
<Squirm[M]> Afternoon
<charl_> hi Squirm[M] 
<Squirm[M]> Hey charl_
<Vince-0> Haai oom Kilos 
<Kilos> lol
<Squirm[M]> Hi Vince-0, Kilos 
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<Kilos> whats with the extras
<Kilos> Squirm[M], 
<Kilos> mobile?
<Squirm[M]> Yep
<Kilos> ah
<Squirm[M]> Need to work out my password for znc so I can connect to it from my cell
<ThatGraemeGuy> i tried to irc on my mobile
<ThatGraemeGuy> its less than optimal
<trender> question..
<trender> does apple laptop work lekker with iphone ??
<trender> is it a sensible combo
<ThatGraemeGuy> huh?
<trender> do people still want apple laptops ?
<trender> some oke wants to swop apple laptop for pc laptop
<ThatGraemeGuy> i guess they do or they'd be out of that business by now :)
<trender> and i dont know anything about apple
<ThatGraemeGuy> they're decent hardware, not a fan of the OS but that's probably just because i've never really needed to learn to use it properly
<ThatGraemeGuy> overpriced in my opinion, but solid machines from what i understand
<trender> the laptop spits out the cd with no tray just like a coinslot seems very primitive
<ThatGraemeGuy> its slimmer and i'd imagine less prone to breakage
<ThatGraemeGuy> can't break a tray if it doesn't exist
<trender> yea guess so
<trender> and cant touch the optics either
<ThatGraemeGuy> Symmetria is a Machead i think
<ThatGraemeGuy> but probably not laptop
<trender> apple is pricey
<magespawn> Symmetria has windows on the photo/video machine
<magespawn> trender: is there anything wrong with the apple?
<trender> nothing wrong with the apple
<trender> they say its a 2006 machine
<trender> so i dont know if i want to trade a win laptop for a mac os
<trender> could be a lemon deal
<charl_> a lemon deal?
<Kilos> surely you can install whatever os you want on it?
<charl_> a sour deal?
<Kilos> or does apple block others
<Kilos> get the machines specs and compare it with yours
<Kilos> trender^^
<Kilos> some peeps want nothing but apple
<trender> apples dont compare with win laptops
<trender> apples dont compare with oranges :)
<Kilos> specs wise?
<Kilos> hardware man
<trender> i dont know the specs man apples work completely different
<Kilos> there must be  a way to get the specs
<trender> apple is like linux except you pay through the nose :)
<Kilos> google the model 
<trender> value about R2500
<Squirm[M]> There's always specs involved trender 
<trender> according to ebay
<Squirm[M]> And you can run Windows if it has an intel processor
<Kilos> what model
<trender> i dont know the hardware specs man
<Kilos> a second hand quad is better than a new dual core
<Kilos> give me the model 
<Squirm[M]> I guess it should run linux cause afaik osx is based on unix
<trender> getting the specs smsed as we speak
<trender> owned by one black gentleman who apperently doesnt wash his hands
<Squirm[M]> Probably be a dual core
<Kilos> cant one install anything on them Squirm ?
<trender> yes 2006 where dual cores
<Squirm[M]> Kilos: if it has an Intel processor
<Kilos> ya
<trender> its a white laptop but its almost black :(
<Squirm[M]> trender: you can clean it...
<trender> yea i can i know
<Kilos> what model?
<trender> wife owns an iphone and likes the idea of an apple
<Kilos> macbook pro?
<trender> i dont know kilos waiting on the specs now
<magespawn> OSX is based on BSD, i would need to check but you might be able to get a linux version running on it 
<magespawn> apple hardware ans software is awesome for a closed source
<Kilos> why does he want to swop?
<charl_> i used to run ubuntu on my macbook pro but that was an intel-based mac
<trender> he dont want apple
<charl_> debian used to compile for powerpc\
<trender> he wants win laptop
<trender> wants to do a swap
<Kilos> ah
<charl_> if it's an intel he can just run windows
<charl_> apple even provides official drivers
<trender> some oke owed hom money and gave him the apple laptop
<magespawn> okay then, check that it is not obviously stolen
<charl_> this all sounds extremely shady
<charl_> nevertheless
<trender> ive already bought my wife a new laptop this month now she wants the apple one as well :(
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> geek wife?
<trender> greedy wife :(
<magespawn> ahh
<trender> she wants to see what apple is all about
<magespawn> well i have three laptops, so who i am to speak
<trender> i have about 20 laptops here
<trender> but none apple OS
<magespawn> they are nice, but nothing un-usual
<magespawn> imho
<trender> i worked on apple in the early days
<trender> owned an apple 2e
<trender> with green screen
<Squirm[M]> Bbl. Squash time
<charl_> ciao all
<Squirm> mmmm
<Cantide> hmm
<Squirm> I'm feeling good now
<Cantide> :)
<Cantide> that's always a good thing :)
<Cantide> i've felt good since Friday :)
<Squirm> gor the endorphins flowing with the squash I guess
<Squirm> s/gor/got
<Cantide> cool :)
<Cantide> i've not played squash
<Cantide> but it looks rather intense
<Squirm> + I won 2/6 games against someone who I usually lose 6/7/8 - 0 to
<Kilos> exercise is always healthy
<Squirm> and it's his birthday :P
<Kilos> hehe
<Cantide> Squirm, haha - you should have let him win all of them :p
<Squirm> Cantide: screw that. he never lets me win any anyway
<Cantide> lol
<Cantide> fair enough :D
<Squirm> but I'll buy him a few beers later for his birthday :P
<Kilos> hehe
<Squirm> meh
<Squirm> have to drive to jhb tomorrow
<Kilos> eish
<magespawn> Squirm: how far is that for you?
<Squirm> magespawn: If I had to sit on the N3, maybe over 4 hours
<Squirm> or 4hours
<Squirm> but I'm going on a little detour
<magespawn> not too bad then
<Squirm> not really
<Squirm> still a distance though
<Squirm> when I went up for my training in Jan, I drove back down on Sunday, got to work, was on my way back to jhb at 8:30 Monday and was back in Mooi River 19h00 that night
<Squirm> RAID controller failed and I had to fetch it
<Squirm> failed Sunday night
<magespawn> that is hectic driving 
<Squirm> actually took the server up with me. So I could test the new controller at the supplier
<Squirm> in case it wasn't that :P
<Kilos> anyone heard from superfly ??
<Squirm> Maaz: seen superfly 
<Maaz> Squirm: superfly was last seen 3 days, 21 hours, 44 minutes and 39 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2013-05-25 11:02:55 PDT], and has been online on freenode since 2013-05-20 14:30:14 PDT
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> hopefully hes having a relaxing trip
<magespawn> he was in one of the other channels, i think hes is at his friends wedding now
<Kilos> ah ty magespawn 
<magespawn> in about a week he will be up here
<Kilos> its the trip in between i wonder about
<magestudy> took him about 3 days i think
<Kilos> i note hawkeyes dont even get time to come on here
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn you quiet
<magestudy> they are working together now i think
<Kilos> ya thats why the poor guy cant get here
<Kilos> lol
<magestudy> so maybe with the fly away somebody else has to take up the strain
<Squirm> magestudy: what are you studying?
<magestudy>  
<CanEat> space?
<magestudy> yes
<magestudy>  no MCITP
<magestudy> a little bit of a dirty word around here
<CanEat> i see :p
<magestudy> five letter swear word
<Kilos> Maaz, define MCITP
<Maaz> Kilos: I don't have a definition for that. Is it even a word?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> eek you getting polluted
<magestudy> Microsoft Certified IT Professional
<Kilos> ya asked QA
<magestudy> this particular one is Enterprise Administration
<magestudy> always good to learn new skills
<Kilos> yeah
<magestudy> probable do Linux 101 next, or maybe a programming course
<magestudy> probably
<Kilos> if your head can keep it all in do everything you can lad
<Symmetria> hrm, is gpt in the default 13.04 kernel?
<Symmetria> I.E if I want a single 3TB partition on a drive
<magestudy> ha it never keeps everything in, but that is what google is for
<Kilos> gparted Symmetria
<Kilos> i think you have to install it seperatley
<magestudy> later all, home time
<Kilos> apt-get install gparted
<Kilos> go safe magestudy 
<Symmetria> ok once I finish this dist-upgrade on my spare linux machine at home will do that 
<Kilos> how big is the drive if one partition is gonna be 3tb
<Symmetria> heh, wouldnt be using a 3TB disk normally for this but waiting for a 512gig SSD, heh, had the 3TB with NTFS but NTFS under linux is holy hell slow
<Symmetria> so installed ext support into windows instead to get something cross compatible
<Symmetria> ;p
<nlsthzn> sorry uncle Kilos , was watching some telly :p
<Kilos> np nlsthzn 
<Kilos> oh Symmetria there is also the new thing
<Kilos> disk utility
<Kilos> just tick the dash and type disk and it will show
<Symmetria> heh kilos, no X on any linux machine I run :)
<Symmetria> used parted and got it right
<Kilos> ah ok
<Symmetria> ;p now just waiting for ext3 to actually create a 3TB file system on a USB2 drive ;p
 * Symmetria snores
<Kilos> gparted is the gui of that methinks
<Symmetria> yeah
<Kilos> why not ext4
<Symmetria> because I need proper cross compatible with windows
<Kilos> its got more protection stuff in against power cuts
<Kilos> ah
<Symmetria> and ext4 under windows is still dodgy :) ext3 works fine
<Symmetria> and NTFS under linux is slow as crap so I couldnt use that :)
<Symmetria> that left with with ext3 or exfat 
<Symmetria> and exfat  under linux is as slow as ntfs is under linux :)
<Symmetria> (that fuse stuff they use to make it work isn't great)
<Kilos> can windows see ext3
<Kilos> it cant see ext4
<Symmetria> third party ext3 drivers
<Symmetria> for windows 
<Kilos> ah
<Symmetria> heh the NTFS stuff worked ok under linux but like I said, was just slow
<Symmetria> and the only reason I have this disk is so I can walk in, plug it in, copy a coupla hundred gig and walk out again
<Symmetria> actually waiting for a 512gig SSD to make that even faster
<Symmetria> USB3 ftw ;p
<Cantide> also SSD ftw :)
<Cantide> how fast is USB3 if you boot to a USB flash drive with your OS installed on it? is it usable?
<Symmetria> heh, have 2 256gig SSD's in my desktop in addition to my 3 x 3TB disks
<Symmetria> cantide yes, it will work, obviously you neeed a USB3 capable flash drive
<Cantide> i just have one 120 GB SSD :)
<Kilos> is ssd via usb faster than  internal drives?
<Symmetria> ssd in usb3 can do 3gigabit/second 
<Kilos> wow
<Cantide> Symmetria, yeah, i have a USB3 flash drive with 13.04 installed on it, but my current PC doesn't have USB3 >.<
<Symmetria> heh, I booted a machine off a usb 3 harddrive and installed ubunut off it, worked fine 
<Symmetria> heh kilos USB3 is *FAST* 
<Cantide> cool :)
<Symmetria> the trick is finding a machine that currently supports it 
<Cantide> my USB2 is just a little too slow for my liking
<Symmetria> (do not buy those crappy pci-e USB3 extension cards, they aren't particularly quick)
<Cantide> but i want to keep that OS installed there for now
<Symmetria> I got 4 x USB3 interfaces on board on my motherboard 
<Cantide> oh!
<Cantide> thanks for the advice
<Cantide> i was considering getting one
<Symmetria> heh USB3 is still not as fast as thunderbolt, lol, I want a motherboard that has both
<Cantide> but i've decided to wait for my new PC rather
<Symmetria> cantide, well, if its cheap, look, its gonna be a shitload faster than usb2 
<Cantide> yeah
<Symmetria> but its nowhere near as fast as true usb3 on board
<Symmetria> might get 60 - 70 meg/second outta those expansion cards Ive tested
<Symmetria> where as even writing to a standard sata disk I get 120+ on the onboard interfaces
<Symmetria> cantide which board are you putting in your new pc?
<Cantide> don't know yet - waiting for Haswell
<Cantide> and moving to Korea soonish
<Cantide> so waiting for that
<Cantide> :p
<Symmetria> lol lemme check what Im running in here again
<Cantide> :p
<Symmetria> Im running the GA-X79-UD5 from gigabyte
<Symmetria> its pricey, but it supports 64gigs of ram for one thing
<Symmetria> which was a major requirement when I bought it
<Symmetria> http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4049#sp
<Symmetria> board will set ya back about 3.5k 
<Kilos> eish
<Cantide> o_O
<Cantide> not for me :p
<Cantide> i've got a little MSI board in this PC
<Kilos> would love something like that
<Cantide> does the job just fine, except for USB3
<Symmetria> brb rebooting
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> ho inetpro work went ofline
<inetpro> good evening
<inetpro> no, was me
<Kilos> ah naughty
<Kilos> you even killed plustwo
<Kilos> and is Mzolisto there too?
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> ek sukkel
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> hoe kan ek help?
<inetpro> somehow I can no longer connect via my mobile
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> to irc
<Kilos> oh quassel
<inetpro> yep to quassel
<Kilos> your bouncer is sick
<inetpro> thought perhaps because my core was listening on ipv6
<inetpro> but clearly it's not that
<inetpro> forced it to startup listening on ipv4
<Kilos> maybe the fone cant do ipv6
<Kilos> too fast
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> is broken
<Kilos> aw
<Cantide> good night 'o
<Kilos> sjoe
<inetpro> ok, one more try
<Kilos> wb
<inetpro> hallo world. ..from me mobile
<Kilos> how did you fix it
 * inetpro didn't notice that the core was not listening via SSL any more
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> noticed some time ago that I could no longer connect via the mobile
<inetpro> but didn't have time to look into it
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> thats sad
 * inetpro happy again
<Kilos> ya me too
<Kilos> wb old man
<inetpro> haha
<Kilos> you didnt see
<inetpro> Kilos: so anything interesting I missed here today?
<Kilos> i downloaded crunchbang 808 mB in 45 mins
<Kilos> not much here today
<Kilos> nothing exciting
<Kilos> got up to 469kB/s
<Kilos> not sure if it was the torrent thing or all telkom peeps asleep
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> good night oom
<Kilos> no late to bed hey you old peeps
#ubuntu-za 2013-05-30
<Squirm> morning
<superfly> nuvolari: what's the story on Sunday?
<Maaz> superfly: By the way, Kilos on freenode told me "tell superfly Hi there, where is feedback on your travels??" 1 day, 14 hours, 48 minutes and 51 seconds ago
<superfly> Maaz: tell Kilos I've been too busy driving to write any feedback
<Maaz> superfly: Okay, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<Vince-0> herrow
<Symmetria> http://meeting.afrinic.net/afrinic-18/node/405 <=== for anyone who is interested in some reading :)
<Vince-0> get us some IPv6!
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning peeps
<trender> kilos gone awol ??
<trender> unusual for the old man to be offline ?
<ThatGraemeGuy> its a good day to be working from home
<ThatGraemeGuy> apparently aircon people came to so some maintenance, flipped a breaker clearly labeled "aircon" and half of our server room went lights out
<ThatGraemeGuy> :-o
<ThatGraemeGuy> uh s/so/do
<barrydk> Good morning everyone
<inetpro> good morning
<inetpro> hmm... and kilos is not even here?
 * inetpro gonna take Mzolisto offline to make kilos happy again
<inetpro> obviously he's welcome to come back at any point
<inetpro> but I know he has not been on IRC for many moons
<magespawn> good day
<inetpro> hello magespawn
<magespawn> good to see that you are still alive after the move
<magespawn> i think Kilos is busy wrestling with crunchbang
<magespawn> but it may be eskom
<mazal> Sjoe julle is streng jong :-)
<Kilos> afternoon all. power just returned
<Vince-0> suup
<magespawn> hey Kilos Vince-0
<mazal> Lo oom Kilos 
<mazal> Lo Vince-0 
<magespawn> hey mazal
<Kilos> middag julle
<mazal> Lo magespawn 
<Vince-0> gdaygday
<Vince-0> tonights hangout notes: https://docs.google.com/document/d/14KosJkfO72SBcYtgFskQMKiSYnTX1_ihMynsnH4nueo/edit?usp=sharing
<Vince-0> if anyone wants an invite, let me know
<Kilos> Maaz, define kinda
<Maaz> Kilos: kinda adv 1: to some (great or small) extent; "it was rather cold"; "the party was rather nice"; "the knife is rather dull"; "I rather regret that I cannot attend"; "He's rather good at playing the cello"; "he is kind of shy" [syn: {rather}, {kind of}, {kinda}, {sort of}]
<Kilos> wow it actually is a recognised word
<mazal> lol
<Kilos> hehe i thought it was just lazy peeps slang
<mazal> There's a lot of strange official words these days :-)
<Kilos> looks like
<Kilos> Maaz, define sorta
<Maaz> Kilos: I don't know about sorta. Maybe you meant Sora, Sort, Sortal, Aorta, Porta, Torta, Softa, sort, aorta, horta, porta or sota?
<Kilos> yay
<mazal> Maaz, define ish
<Maaz> mazal: -ish \-ish\ [OE. -issen, fr. F. -is, -iss- (found in the present particle, etc., of certain verbs, as finir to finish, fleurir to flourish), corresponding to L. -escere, an inchoative ending.] A verb ending, originally appearing in certain verbs of French origin; as, abolish, cherish, finish, furnish, garnish, impoverish. [1913 Webster], -ish \-ish\ [AS.
<Maaz> -isc; akin to G. -isch, OHG. -isc, Goth. & Dan. -isk, Gr. ?. Cf. {-esque}.] A suffix used to…
<Kilos> sorta=sort of
<mazal> Bye all
<mazal> Enjoy the evening
<Kilos> cheers mazal 
<Kilos> you too
<Kilos> what did i miss magespawn ?
<Cantide> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/05/mark-shuttleworth-marks-bug-1-fixed?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+d0od+%28OMG!+Ubuntu!%29 cool :)
<Symmetria> http://www.xe.com/currencycharts/?from=USD&to=ZAR&view=1M
<Symmetria> holy crap
<Symmetria> remind me not to buy any tech gear in .za for a while
<Kilos> Symmetria, dont buy any tech gear in .za for a while
<Kilos> there, reminded
<Symmetria> lol google translate now translates swearwords, it didnt used to
<magespawn> hey Kilos
<Kilos> hey magespawn 
<magespawn> just some peeps looking for you
<Kilos> busy day?
<magespawn> yup last minute printer problems
<Kilos> ai!
<magespawn> not for me though
<magespawn> for one of the shops here
<Kilos> ah well thats  at least income
<Kilos> are you the only IT oke around
<magespawn> indeed, which is always good
<magespawn> yup, well sort of, the other work for people full time
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> but they surely dont get well paid in natal hey?
<Kilos> i remember natal was always miles behind salary wise
<magespawn> some places pay okay, but also generally life is cheaper here
<Kilos> and very cheap pineapples
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> used to get them for free
<Kilos> hehe
<Symmetria> heh
<Symmetria> petrol price about to go through the roof
<magespawn> why? the rand dropping in value again?
<magespawn> later all, home time
<plustwo_1> hi everybody o/
<Kilos> hi plustwo hows it
<Kilos> you been quiet for a long time hey
<plustwo_1> :-D very well thanks Kilos, how do you do?
<Kilos> good ty just cold
<Cantide> hello :)
 * plustwo_1 was busy with pcduino stuff
<Kilos> hi Cantide 
<plustwo_1> Kilos: long time ...
<Kilos> pcduino?
<plustwo_1> yep
<Kilos> whats that
<plustwo_1> mini pc + arduino = pcduino
<Kilos> ah
<plustwo_1> just got the board from robotics in centurion
<plustwo_1> otherwise how do you do?
<Kilos> why a mini pc? you got good eyes?
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> im lekker man got 3 flavours of 12.04 all working
<plustwo_1> that is great...
<Kilos> yeah seems most of the teething probs are sorted
<plustwo_1> i don't have to carry my laptop in the building ...great to hear most of your probs are sorted :)
<Kilos> yo Vince-0 
<plustwo_1> this thing(pcduino) came with lubuntu preconfigured. :( not happy with that @ all
<plustwo_1> trying other arm os on it...
<Kilos> i tried lubuntu, eneded up installing mate on top
<plustwo_1> yeah?
<Kilos> mate is like gnome2
<Vince-0> hi
<plustwo_1> true.
<plustwo_1> hi Vince-0
<Kilos> yip
<Kilos> Maaz, google mate for ubuntu
<Maaz> Kilos: "Install | MATE" http://mate-desktop.org/install/ :: "MATE 1.6 Released, Install It In Ubuntu [GNOME 2 Fork ... - Web Upd8" http://www.webupd8.org/2013/04/mate-16-released-install-it-in-ubuntu.html :: "Mate 1.6 Desktop Released, Install it in Ubuntu 13.04/12.10/12.04 ..." http://www.noobslab.com/2013/04/mate-16-desktop-released-install-it-in.html :: "Install
<Maaz> Mate 1.4 Desktop in Ubuntu 12.10/12.04/Linux Mint - Noobslab" http://www.noobslab.com/20…
 * plustwo_1 is trying arch
<plustwo_1> i'd try cinnamon
<Kilos> arent you used to kubuntu?
<Vince-0> gnome_shell is pretty good, 
<Vince-0> bbl, gotta prep hangout
<Kilos> ok
<plustwo_1> gnome, not kde...
<Kilos> you on quassel so must be kde
<Kilos> do you want to play with the mini thing or have it working asap
<plustwo_1> work with gnome-shell, good as well. now that's what i don't like. mixing gnome and kde apps
<Kilos> yeah
<plustwo_1> it's works out of the box
<Kilos> on lubuntu hey?
<plustwo_1> yep
<plustwo_1> limited options tho
<Kilos> then just install mate on it and keep going
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> i didnt like lubuntu
<Kilos> and not keen on xubuntu either
<plustwo_1> cubieboard has other stuff, me too hence i want archlinuxarm as the os on the device
<Kilos> ah
<plustwo_1> not much is offered on the arm board for configuration, tho it's a small device
<Kilos> oh
<plustwo_1> my intention is to run a video server on the device.
<Kilos> whew
<plustwo_1> it's better to run a complicated system on a small device for an org than to procure massive hardware expensively...
<plustwo_1> less costly
<Kilos> ok
<plustwo_1> e.g you would rather run a security video system on a small scale h/w for an org than spend money on a heavy h/w for such a system
<plustwo_1> :)
<Kilos> yeah
<plustwo_1> hope there will be a ubuntuarm image soon/shortly for these type of devices
<plustwo_1> will chat l8r, leaving tuks now to home. :)
<Kilos> ok go well
<plustwo_1> l8r
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> hi SmilyBorg_h 
<Kilos> long time no see
<SmilyBorg> Hey there
<SmilyBorg> About to start the DBN-LUG google hangout
<Vince-0> whoot
<Kilos> ah
<Cantide> about to sleep ,_,
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Vince-0> aarrr where's the rum
<inetpro> good evening
<inetpro> Maaz: tell plustwo you should try quassel on lubuntu
<Maaz> inetpro: Got it, I'll tell plustwo on freenode
<inetpro> would be interesting to hear how that goes
<inetpro> I know quassel works fine on Ubuntu
<inetpro> pcduino really seems like a nice device to play with
<Vince-0> night!
#ubuntu-za 2013-05-31
<not_found> wake-up ZA ... it is time to get up now
<magespawn> Hey all
<plustwo> hi all
<Maaz> plustwo: By the way, inetpro on freenode told me "tell plustwo you should try quassel on lubuntu" 10 hours, 50 minutes and 44 seconds ago
<Kilos> morning magespawn and others
<plustwo> Maaz: thank you
<Maaz> plustwo: Sure
<Kilos> hi plustwo 
<plustwo> morning Kilos
<mazal> Morning everyone
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<Kilos> koud ne
<plustwo> mazal: o/
<Kilos> hi not_found 
<not_found> uncle Kilos :) how has winter been?
<Kilos> still getting worse slowly not_found  we aint neen under 4c yet
<not_found> brrrrr
<Kilos> 4°c
<Kilos> thats better. forgot the capslock was the compose key
<not_found> still brrrrrrr
<Kilos> lol yeah winter really sucks
<not_found> not here... if it was winter here the whole year everyone would want to live here :p
<Kilos> yeah like in the tropics
<not_found> but even the tropics aren't that great all year round... I hate high humidity :/
<Kilos> aw 
<Kilos> i prefered durbans humidity to the transvaals dryness
<Kilos> imo the only bad thing in the tropics are the mosquitoes
<not_found> I never minded humidity until a summer here >.<
<Kilos> does it get humid there?
<magespawn> Hey any body want a working 28.8 external modem?
<not_found> very very VERY humid... at night it looks like fog, but it isn't, it's just the humidity :'(
<not_found> magespawn:garage sale? :p
<magespawn> Anybody want a working 28.8 modem?
<Kilos> hehe everytime i top up with telkom i get 2g wireless free but nowhere to use it
<Kilos> adsl magespawn ?
<not_found> nope that is dial up
<magespawn> sorry for the double. the quassel is not updating on the phone
<not_found> slowest modem I had was a 36.6 :p
<not_found> and even 56k is actually ridiculously slow
<not_found> *shudder*
<Kilos> isnt it still faster than can be supplied here by the isp
<magespawn> still have people out here using those
<not_found> I remember with a 56k modem using mweb we would get excited if the download speed peaked more than 1kbps for a couple of seconds :p
<Kilos> 1 kb/s?
<Kilos> thats worse than gprs
<magespawn> Kilos: you measure the page load speed with an hour glass
<Kilos> lol
<not_found> magespawn: I can't imagine trying to use the modern web with that
<not_found> yes uncle Kilos... gprs way faster
<mazal> Big downloads needed a calender to measure :-)
<Kilos> arent they upgradeable by changing chips or so
<not_found> nope
<mazal> I would throw it into download manager and work out which day of the week it should be complete hehehe
<Kilos> what in it chooses the speed
<not_found> there was some modems with some compression technicques but even a 100% improvement means 2kbps
<Kilos> thats sounds real, bad
<mazal> Ons was met min teverede
<Kilos> sjoe
<not_found> yup, it was awesome still
<not_found> the good old days :p
<magespawn> and only in 1993/4 this was the cutting edge of connectivity in SA
<Kilos> magespawn, use it as a paper weight
<mazal> Things like irc and rss was much bigger those days as it used less data
<magespawn> BBS
<not_found> and being connected to a phone call all that time meant telkom smiled all the way to the bank
<Kilos> ya
<not_found> usenet
<magespawn> my first months telkom bill on dial up was in the R1500 range
<not_found> the dark underbelly of the net
<Kilos> mweb isnt cheap if you add the costs of the telkom line too
<not_found> ouch
<Kilos> wow
<not_found> that is why I basically went without internet until I came to the UAE
<Kilos> hi Xethron 
<Kilos> i thought gprs was bad
<mazal> mweb has been the most expensive from the start
<magespawn> now i pay R600 f
<Kilos> even got to peak at 10 kB/s
<mazal> And I remember they had modems that only their modem could connect to an mweb account
<Kilos> hi charl_ 
<magespawn> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bulletin_board_system
<Kilos> whew so i missed the worser times
<Kilos> thank heavens
<not_found> websites back in the day was not like now... pictures was a luxury...
<charl_> good morning
<charl_> hi Kilos 
<charl_> hi not_found 
<not_found> alo charl_
<Kilos> mazal, say hi to barry for me i missed him yesterday with no power here
<charl_> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<charl_> went to deventer yesterday, had a great day and took a bunch of pictures http://imgur.com/a/n6Ocf/all
<magespawn> when i first got a modem Telkom told me they did not support that service without a special application
<charl_> only got back after 11 and am exhausted now, didn't get enough sleep
<mazal> Oom Kilos he says he will peek in later
<Kilos> cool
<magespawn> looks very cool charl_, i love old buildings and churchs in particular
<charl_> yeah deventer is an old city http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deventer
<charl_> used to be a fisherman's city where they used to catch fish in the north sea
<charl_> in particular stockfish http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stockfish
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl_!
<magespawn> do they still do that?
<charl_> not sure but i think trawling is done by large companies now
<charl_> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl_: Okay :-)
<Kilos> hi barrydk 
<charl_> hi barrydk 
<Symmetria> yay
<Symmetria> I just booked a holiday
<Symmetria> ;p
<Symmetria> first true holiday I taken in years
<charl_> Symmetria: where are you going to?
<Symmetria> the cayman islands ;p 
<barrydk> Good morning every one and welcome
<charl_> googling...
<Symmetria> I needed to sort out some banking shit over there anyway 
<charl_> ah in the carribean
<Symmetria> yeah
<Symmetria> <3
<charl_> banking in the cayman islands
<charl_> i will not ask anything further :)
<magespawn> good place to keep forex
<charl_> ooh http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cayman_Islands#Taxation
<charl_> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cayman_Islands#Financial_Services_Industry
<Symmetria> heh the cayman islands is a very good place to store money
<charl_> apparently yeah
<magespawn> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-u8KkvZvVVI&feature=youtube_gdata_player 
<magespawn> amazing what people can do now
<charl_> wow great
<charl_> magespawn: did you see my photos of maastricht the other day? http://imgur.com/a/oIIcm
<charl_> that's also a very old city
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<charl_> hi Squirm 
<charl_> hi psyatw 
<Kilos> hi psyatw 
<psyatw> hi charl
<psyatw> hi Kilos
<psyatw> charl_*
<Symmetria> hahahah oh man,  you gotta love alcatel
<Symmetria> they released a new version of their router code
<Symmetria> and it had a bug in it
<Symmetria> ;p it makes the router stop recognizing half the ram in the box
<Symmetria> thats... quite a bug :)
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Vince-0> Hi Kilos!
<not_found> who here has heard of discourse?
<Vince-0> rational discourse?
<Symmetria> lol, someone on efnet challenged me to an ascii war 
<not_found> Vince-0: nope... it is a new forum platform
<Symmetria> haha wooops, I dumped so much ascii at him one of the efnet servers split 
<Symmetria> haha 450meg ascii flood 
 * Symmetria is amused
<not_found> ouch, they should have kicked you :p
<Symmetria> not_found lol, only reason I can do that is because Im an admin
<not_found> oh haha, makes sense
<Symmetria> users cant flood war between each other, servers wont let em
<Symmetria> its the admins that flood war between them for fun and games
<Symmetria> ;p
<not_found> ah ok...
<Symmetria> and if users are stupid they join the flood war channels to see whats going on
<Symmetria> and find themselves insta disconnected 
<not_found> I never got to do that kind of thing because of the strict rules etc :p
<Symmetria> lol, the efnet admins are running like 1.5gig sendqs and the clients are on the servers themselves with huge bandwidth
<Symmetria> not_found lol, on which network?
<not_found> any...
<not_found> then again I am not a big IRC user...
<Symmetria> not_found lol, even on efnet, the opers arent allowed to do it 
<Symmetria> the admins, well, rules dont apply to us
<Symmetria> ;p
<not_found> true :p
<Symmetria> efnet rules are pretty simple, users cant do X Y and Z
<Symmetria> opers its slightly more lax
<Symmetria> admins, well, the only rules admins have is that they cant evade bans and cant op themselves etc in user channels
<not_found> I remember a time when posting more than two lines too quickly could get you kicked on some busier channels
<not_found> had to tread softly and not annoy someone with ops
<Symmetria> not_found ahha there is another trick I use on efnet 
<Symmetria> I /topic my text
<not_found> that could become a big topic...
<Symmetria> heh, servers all configured to limit text traffic in channels and msg
<not_found> is there a limit to topic size?
<Symmetria> but /topic has no limits
<not_found> lol
<Symmetria> nah, its not one topic
<Symmetria> you set 100k topics in like 5 seconds
<Symmetria> insta death to everyone ;p
<not_found> and the server :p
<Symmetria> lol nah most servers handle it just fine 
<Symmetria> I just pushed that one a little 2 far
<Symmetria> ;p
<not_found> :)
<Symmetria> I tried to set 100k topics x 12 clients at the same time
<Symmetria> for 1.2 million topics 
<Symmetria>   129500 killflood.txt
<Symmetria> ;p
<charl_> finally got around to uploading my amsterdam pictures http://imgur.com/a/mlASt/all
<charl_> got some nice ones
<charl_> here's one of the dutch pirate party http://i.imgur.com/bntkeLz.jpg
<not_found> a lone flag
<charl_> ?
<charl_> you were expecting 10?
<magespawn> yes charl_ i did see the other photos too
<charl_> cool
<charl_> been doing a lot of traveling the last week wow
<charl_> three cities in 8 days
<magespawn> the benefit of living in europe
<magespawn> Symmetria: that reminds me of the zip bomb
<charl_> that's true, in america you have to travel ridiculously long distances from one place to the next
<charl_> it's an overpopulation problem but also a benefit in some ways
<charl_> also means owning land is expensive though
<magespawn> in sa youhave to travel a fair way before getting somewhere
<not_found> oh dear... we are struggling against the netherlands in cricket... I wonder if the team went to some of the cafe's last night and again this morning before the game started >.>
<magespawn> is it the full stength team?
<not_found> won't say it is 100% but we are batting and it is top batsman that have fallen...
<not_found> http://www.espncricinfo.com/ci/engine/match/602761.html
<charl_> hold on a second, the netherlands plays cricket?
<charl_> i live in the netherlands and i did not know that
<not_found> no, they are actually playing hockey and that is why our cricket team is loosing :p
<charl_> being beaten by the netherlands in cricket... that is pretty embarrasing
<charl_> if you were beaten by england at least you could have said you went up against a formiddable opponent :P
<not_found> well not beaten yet :p
<not_found> lol
<not_found> I wonder when england was considered formidable last...?!
<charl_> not sure but they invented cricket
<not_found> and rugby...
<charl_> we don't play cricket or rugby in europe much
<charl_> *continental europe
<charl_> not that england is considered to be part of europe in any case :P
<not_found> better not to play a sport you suck at I guess
<not_found> or if you do keep it quiet
<charl_> it's sport... noone lives or dies from it
<charl_> it's (supposed to be) just for the lols
<not_found> lots of people live from it actually... that and drive fast cars because of it...
<not_found> and if you play football in south america you better not make to many mistakes you might get shot
<charl_> i meant live as in not die :P but yes
<charl_> making a living from sport is possible
<charl_> but it's entertainment basically
<Kilos> entertainment for the spectators but serious business for the players
<Kilos> big money involved
<magespawn> it never pays to underestimate anybody
<magespawn> IPL is big cash to the players
<charl_> yeah if i listen to what type of money some football players make in europe it's ridiculous
<charl_> millions of euros some of them get paid
<charl_> it's sickening
<charl_> although, if you are fortunate to be in that position, "why not"
<Symmetria> heh, there is *huge* money in football 
<Symmetria> look at what the managers earn even
<Symmetria> Jose Mourinho just signed a 4 year deal with Chelsea for 40 MILLION POUNDS!!!!
<Symmetria> Steve Gerrard earns 225 thousand pounds *a week*
<Symmetria> bastard earns in a week what I earn in a year :( 
<not_found> that in a year is a good salary !!
<magespawn> lets not go there
<not_found> lol
<magespawn> that is 5000 pounds an hour assuming 45 hour week
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> so he earns more per hour than i do in a year
<Kilos> big bucks in sport
<Kilos> but to be at the top is murder too
<Kilos> many hours of blood sweat and tears
<Squirm[M]> Meh
<Squirm[M]> I can't remember what team I'm on in ingress
<Kilos> lol
<not_found> nobody said it was easy... but still what they do and get paid doesn't scale well with other salaries :p
<Squirm[M]> There is a portal right next to where I'm staying
<not_found> Squirm: lol
<Squirm[M]> I've never seen a portal
<Kilos> not really not_found 
<Kilos> almost every geeks can get a job but check how many sportsmen actually manage to make the pro league
<not_found> ok uncle Kilos, so you make the pro-league... thus you should get paid per our what a lot of qualified hardworking people earn per month >.>
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> its like lawyers
<Kilos> they dont earn what they charge
<not_found> :)
<not_found> cricket :p - punched, worked, cut, whipped, driven etc...
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> everything has its own language
<not_found> that is just the commentary on two overs
<Kilos> oh my Squirm wassup
<Kilos> you even andchat now
<not_found> Maaz: why you leave?!
<Maaz> not_found: Huh?
<not_found> Maaz: you stupid?
<Maaz> not_found: *blink*
<not_found> :(
<not_found> Maaz: I love you
<Maaz> not_found Don't embarrass youself. You aren't a cyber chick
<not_found> true
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> cheeky bot
<not_found> :)
<Kilos> hi Julius129 
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<not_found> two SA batsman have now hit about 8 sixes in 3 overs with a few other boundaries for good measure
<not_found> last 5 overs run rate: 16
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'ello
<not_found> *h
<not_found> last 5 overs of the innings SA run rate: 19.6
<Kilos> whew
<not_found> in mooi afrikaans sou 'n mens sê hulle het die bal hard gemoer...
<Kilos> lol
<not_found> then again I don't know any mooi afrikaans :p
<magespawn> https://training.linuxfoundation.org/free-linux-training/linux-tutorials-and-videos/how-to-build-a-firewall-in-linux
<magespawn> cool stuff
<magespawn> bbl fish pick up time
<Kilos> k
<Guest7898> hi
<superfly> nuvolari, kbmonkey: are you guys ready for Sunday?
<georgelappies> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi superfly georgelappies 
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Kilos> nuvolari, been very quiet superfly 
<Kilos> and the monkey its better to mail
<Kilos> maybe Vince-0 can rev them in some way
<superfly> will try to sms nuvolari
<Kilos> that might be the best
<Kilos> hes been ill i hear
<Vince-0> heey
<Kilos> there you are Vince-0 the fly will be there sdunday
<Kilos> sunday too
<Vince-0> yaar
<Vince-0> I actually saw nuvolari briefly last night
<Vince-0> online that is
<Kilos> here?
<Vince-0> on the hangout
<Kilos> oh in the g+ hangout
<Vince-0> ya he didn't stick around for long - think he's behind with work 'cos of illness
<Vince-0> I'll message 
<Kilos> ty
<Vince-0> kbmonkey, and nuvolari and see where we meet
<magespawn> back
<magespawn> hey all
<Kilos> wb magespawn 
<Kilos> the fly gonna be in tekwini sunday
<magespawn> cool beans
<Kilos> now just to see them lug okes look after him
<magespawn> i ams ure it will be fine
<magespawn> am sure
<Kilos> try find him some queen pines so long
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> nah want them to be nice and fresh
<Kilos> i think they only get the tiny ones in the cape
<magespawn> we have three types here, small round very sweet one are the best
<Kilos> ya the queens are for canning i think
<Kilos> they those massive ones
<Kilos> they still lekker to eat though
<magespawn> summer pineapples are the best
<Kilos> its always summer there
<magespawn> well i suppose that is true
<charl_> ok had some fun playing with apache jena today http://jena.apache.org/
<charl_> have been looking forward to it for a while
<charl_> also had a go generating java classes from an XSD using JAXB
<charl_> now it's time for me to go home however
<charl_> ciao all, have a good weekend!
<magespawn> later all home time
<Kilos> go safe magespawn 
<Kilos> georgelappies, arent you new to ubuntu?
<Kilos> hmm... we being swamped by the quassel users here
<georgelappies> Kilos: no been using it for years. Started using Linux back in 1998 :)
<Kilos> whew i get mixed up
<Kilos> not many new okes go kde to start with
<Kilos> took me years to try it out
<georgelappies> lol, no prob
<georgelappies> KDE is the best atm in my opinion. Kubuntu 13.04 rocks :D
<nlsthzn> *yawn*
<Kilos> lol go sleep nlsthzn 
<Kilos> ubuntu is getting too good, we dont get enough noobs anymore
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<trander> morning
<trander> morning
<trander> 38 sleepers ?
<Cantide> hi
<trander> yo
<trander> up working late ?
<Cantide> nah
<Cantide> no work tomorrow
<Cantide> so just busy playing around on my PC
<Cantide> hi Squirm[M] 'o'
<Squirm[M]> Hi Cantide 
#ubuntu-za 2013-06-01
<Kilos> morning all
<trender> yo
<Kilos> hi trender 
<Kilos> hmm...
<inetpro> Maaz: hmm...
<Maaz> hmm... is often used to try make others believe one is actually thinking
<inetpro> goeie more oom Kilos
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<inetpro> oh and good morning to everyone else
<Kilos> hi josvis 
<Kilos> ek vol slegte griep ai!
<inetpro> ai!
 * inetpro sukkel al amper vir 'n maand lank om ontslae te raak van gehoes en proes
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> darem nie te erg nie maar wil net nie weg gaan nie
<Kilos> die een is kwaai, sien ook nie mooi nie en hoes baie en neus loop soos n kraan
<inetpro> ja selle ding, ek was ook daar aan die begin van Mei
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> jy dit vir my gegee
<Kilos> grrr
<inetpro> ai!
<charl_> good morning
<charl_> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl_!
<magespawn> afternoon all
<Cantide> afternoon :p
<Kilos> hi magespawn Cantide 
<magespawn> i did not expect anyone to be here
<magespawn> i have a clean shop again
<Kilos> why?
<Kilos> ah
<magespawn> not chatting room was quiet
<Kilos> im sicker so lying down mostly
<magespawn> cold or flu Kilos?
<Kilos> bad flu
<Kilos> sounds like the same one the pro has had for a month
<magespawn> hectic, i have heard this one is a bad one, get well you guys
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> but i still  hear bloeps
<magespawn> i do strange things to get better
<Kilos> tell all
<Kilos> i dont like feeling like this
<Kilos> and ian is coming today so he gonna get it
<Kilos> ai!
<magespawn> like viks vapo rub, lots of water and vitamin c, nasal cleaning
<magespawn> chillies
<Kilos> i have chilli everyday anyway
<Kilos> got viks in nose down throat and under feet
<magespawn> never tried it under the feet
<magespawn> back and chest
<Kilos> works well for small kids
<magespawn> also breath it in dissolved in boiling water
<Kilos> breathe
<Kilos> i forgot that but no energy atm
<magespawn> rest more then, home time for me
<magespawn> later all
<afrodeity> http://bit.ly/12W7IL5 OBS Hack Fest pictures
<charl_> afrodeity: what was this about exactly? some background info?
<Kilos> hmm...
<charl_> wb Kilos 
<charl_> how's it going
<Kilos> alive and you
<Kilos> fulla flu
<charl_> ah no man
<charl_> get better soon
<charl_> is it a cold or a full-on flu?
<Kilos> will do i hope, this sucks
<Kilos> serious eina joints , lotsas coughing and sneezing, runny nose all the time etc etc etc
<charl_> look well after yourself...
<charl_> it goes over quickly enough
<Kilos> the pro has had it for a month
<Kilos> serious new kinda bug
<charl_> wow that sounds strange
<Kilos> remember flu is a virus that mutates all the time
<Kilos> ao taking meds that suppress it only makes it stronger
<charl_> afaik there isn't much you can do about it
<charl_> but that sounds serious
<charl_> i had a flu last year november, was sick as a dog
<charl_> but it was over in 3 days
<Kilos> yip normally you have to let it run its course
<charl_> just monitor the temperature you have
<charl_> if you go over 40 i think you are supposed to go to hospital
<Kilos> no hospitals for me anymore ty
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> hello uncle Kilos:
<nlsthzn> Kilos: hoping for a Cheetahs win perhaps? ;)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i only support the bulls against foreigners
<nlsthzn> at leasst
<inetpro> Kilos: slaap jy nog nie?
<inetpro> jy moet slaap as jy siek is
<Kilos> nog nie inetpro 
<Kilos> het rugby gekyk
<inetpro> ah
<nlsthzn> uncle Kilos you feeling under the weather?
<Kilos> very nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> :( sorry to hear, hope you get better ASAP then!!!
<Kilos> ty laddy
<nlsthzn> stay warm and dry and rest!!
<nlsthzn> and have chicken soup
<nlsthzn> with real chickens
<Kilos> how you stay dry when nose runs like a tap
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> yeah heard the chicken soup thing before
<nlsthzn> hmmm... good pont
<nlsthzn> *point
<inetpro> hmm... chicken soup sounds lekker
<nlsthzn> season change colds/flu's suck
<Kilos> starnge ty be sick , it normally bypasses me and affects everyone else
<Kilos> night guys. sleep tight
<Guest0253> hii
<kbmonkey> hello
#ubuntu-za 2013-06-02
<Kilos> morning all
<charl_> good afternoon
<charl_> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl_!
<charl_> Maaz: thank you
<Maaz> charl_: No problem
<Kilos> evening peeps
<nlsthzn> o/
<nlsthzn> how are you feeling uncle Kilos?
<Kilos> same nlsthzn maybe tomorrow better
<Kilos> been in bed most of the day
<nlsthzn> rest is the best...
<Kilos> i dunno
<Kilos> you dont get much done
<Kilos> ian came for a 1 day visit and i scored a 6 metre crossover ethernat cable
<Kilos> ehternet as well
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> ethernet
<Kilos> so can play with iptables soon
<nlsthzn> crossover cables good to have for quick one n one connections
<nlsthzn> *on
<Kilos> he makes them in ten mins
<Kilos> shoulda nailed him long ago
<nlsthzn> :)
<Kilos> hehe
<nlsthzn> this looks amazing - http://cinnamon-spices.linuxmint.com/uploads/themes/C7AR-WYUC-R6K0.png
<Kilos> you like?
<Kilos> where are all tghe workspaces
<Kilos> the
<Kilos> i think thats one of kubuntu's major plusses since unity
<nlsthzn> from what I can tell there are three workspaces enabled on this specific screenshot
<Kilos> oh ya
<nlsthzn> :p
<Kilos> maybe im the only one that likes lotsa desktops
<nlsthzn> cinnamon 1.8 seems pretty epic... they are really delivering what they said they would (and I was very skeptical)
<nlsthzn> nemo is probably the best file manager out there I suspect... (not really played around with it yet)
<nlsthzn> http://cinnamon.linuxmint.com/?p=261
<Kilos> does it come with xchat and sound that works
<Kilos> not like xubuntu and crunchbang
<nlsthzn> it is just the DE...
<nlsthzn> if there is underlying issues with the distro I can't say it will or won't work
<nlsthzn> so it would all depend on what you install it
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> if its gnome then xchat sound should work
<Kilos> its the xthing that you gotta work on i think
<nlsthzn> Linux Mint 15 comes with it as default and it is based on Ubuntu 13.04 so if sound worked on ubuntu it will work in mint
<Kilos> ya
<nlsthzn> the only way I can get sound in xchat is to install mplayer and set so that mplayer plays the sound in xchat
<Kilos> lo Vince-0 
<Vince-0> hI
<nlsthzn> been like this for the last 3 or 4 ubuntu releases
<Kilos> thats weird you know nlsthzn i havent had any sound probs on ubuntu
<Kilos> xchat sound works everytime
<nlsthzn> most probably hardware related
<Kilos> ya must be
<nlsthzn> after playing around with mint 15 in as VM I am so tempted to nuke windows and try it out >.<
<Vince-0> I met superfly today!
<Kilos> lucky man Vince-0 
<nlsthzn> Vince-0 awesome :D
<Vince-0> and his kiddies
<Kilos> did you guys have a good time
<Kilos> and his s3
<Vince-0> ya we always chat the day away with kbmonkey and nuvolari
<Kilos> how is nuvolari  now?
<Vince-0> he's ok, made it out to a public place
<Kilos> he is very scarce here
<Kilos> good i hear peeps say this latest flu is a bad one
<Vince-0> I dodged it, hopefully
<Kilos> lucky
<Kilos> cant remember when last i had flu this bad
<nlsthzn> :(
<Vince-0> klap that Enchinaforce stuff
<Kilos> lol
<Vince-0> boet, it will clear things up - 65% alc
<Vince-0> I mean: klap it boet
<Kilos> most things are falacies
<Vince-0> anyways bbl
<Kilos> k
<ThatGraemeGuy> hi all
<ThatGraemeGuy> ok, bye all. good chat we should do it again :-D
<Squirm[M]> Evening 
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy Squirm[M] 
<Squirm[M]> Ooh. Someone is alive 
<Kilos> only just
<Squirm[M]> Have no electricity. If I was tired I'd be sp
<Squirm[M]> Sleeping
<Squirm[M]> But alas
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> good evening
<Squirm[M]> Hi inetpro 
<Kilos> lo inetpro 
<inetpro> eh Squirm[M], Kilos, wat sê julle?
<inetpro> Vince-0: good to see you guys meet the fly
<Vince-0> oh herrow
<Vince-0> are there pics?
<Kilos> ek stil inetpro siek nog
<inetpro> Vince-0: hmm... no, just your message at 18:22
<Vince-0> oh lol
<inetpro> Squirm[M]: and you didn't even run the comrades today?
<Squirm[M]> Funny
<inetpro> Squirm[M]: if you do the swimming like that then the comrades should be easy
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> fun runs are lekker for young okeys
<Squirm[M]> Not in the slightest 
<Squirm[M]> And you know it
<Kilos> lotsa cute chicks to follow Squirm 
<Kilos> and 10 ks aint too far
<inetpro> I must say I feel very sorry for the runners tonight
<inetpro> and the rest of the week actually
<Kilos> yeah and worse in the morning
<Kilos> lots stay in bed for a week
<AndChat-503424> 100km is damn fa
<AndChat-503424> Meh. Got dc
<Kilos> yes man 10 ks lekker
<inetpro> we had a guy back in High School running it and he was absolutely finished after a race
<Kilos> we  invented cars and motor bikes for 100 ks
<inetpro> I see the age restriction is 20 these days 
<Kilos> thats because when you are young you are too stupid to give up
<AndChat-503424> No
<AndChat-503424> It's cause your body wont take it well
<Kilos> so you see us ballies can take more punishment than you laaties
<Kilos> but you can have this flu if you like
<Squirm2> This wind is insane
<Squirm2> It's the reason we're without power
<Kilos> wow lines blowing against trees and shorting
<Kilos> night guys. sleep tight
<Squirm2> It kinda sounds like someones car port is blowing apart
#ubuntu-za 2014-05-26
<bduk1> Morning everyone
<mazal> Morning everyobe
<bduk1> More Mazal
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy theblazehen inetpro and others
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning Kilos, everyone
<Kilos> hi Xethron bduk1 mazal 
<mazal> Môre oom
<mazal> Morning ThatGraemeGuy 
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning :-)
<Kilos> ThatGraemeGuy, when you are at home press F5 and write down the second rows first 3 readings
<Kilos> that can help to indentify direction when you deep down
<Kilos> and someone ask superfly to install the mesecons addon the we will have red stone and can build compasses
<inetpro> goeie more
<Kilos> eeek now my browser opens all black so cant even see to choose bookmarks
<Kilos> i reboot and hold thumbs
<Kilos> wbb hopefully
<bduk> Ek kan nie saamspeel nie minetest hang net by item definitions.....
<Kilos> ohi superfly 
<bduk> Ohi superfly fix your minetest server man 
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Vince-0> o/
<superfly> bduk: fix your face man
<bduk> ish why? 
<Kilos> he is busy man
<superfly> bduk: Pointing out the issue would be better than greeting me with "fix your server!"
<bduk> At least i got your attention
<superfly> In a negative way that makes me disinclined to assist you
<bduk> No man you can't be like that
<Kilos> bduk, he sees it is slow and suffers with us so be assured he is looking for the prob
<mazal> superfly, I get a hang at " Item definitions " upon connect
<mazal> Dunno if that is the error with everyone
<Kilos> in the meantime bduk try find us a local host for the game
<Kilos> mine opens quite quick but then struggles to load the map
<bduk> Ja ek weet kilos maar hy moet gou maak ek het onttrekking simptome die naweek was lank. Nee ek speel lekker saam met die fly
<Kilos> hahaha very addictive hey
<Kilos> ive already purchased the data that should be for month after next
<ThatGraemeGuy> mazal: I had that last night, got in after retrying a few times
<mazal> Man I have to start mining for proper resources , but ai. That getting lost bit bothers me :P
<mazal> So far I am more into faming :P
<ThatGraemeGuy> the key to not getting lost is to not build crazy mazes
<mazal> But my tools are getting done now
<mazal> I need coal and proper rock and steen
<mazal> steel even
<Kilos> mazal, go to your home then press f5 and write down the c0-ords
<ThatGraemeGuy> check out my underwater mining operation, you see i stop and mine horizontally rather than in all directions
<mazal> Good tip that ta
<Kilos> eish i get totallt disorientated under water
<Kilos> otallt
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> totally
<ThatGraemeGuy> it isn't really "under" water, just the entrance to the stairway, is a short swim down
<ThatGraemeGuy> pretty sure you'd drown if it was underwater ;)
<ThatGraemeGuy> superfly: what kind of memory & bandwidth requirements do you need to cater for running that server?
<superfly> ThatGraemeGuy: I don't know, I'm running on my VPS (which is in the UK), which and I haven't noticed any alerts come through for high processor or memory usage
<charl_> good morning
<charl_> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<superfly> ohi charl_
<Kilos> hi charl_ 
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Alrighty
<charl_> hi Kilos 
<charl_> hi superfly 
<ThatGraemeGuy> mmmmm
<charl_> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<ThatGraemeGuy> hi charl_
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl_ and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Kilos> even when i try open /home it shows black
<charl_> Maaz: thank you
<Maaz> charl_: Okay :-)
<Kilos> lemme go try kde
<Kilos> wbb
<Kilos> ai! game all black window in kde
<Kilos> oh loading slow and i gotta do the gamma thing
<superfly> ThatGraemeGuy: my VPS is 2 gigs of RAM, 2 cores
<superfly> but I'm pretty sure it's just idling
<Kilos> kde much easier to do gamma settings, dont need to go use the nvidia settings
<Kilos> hi Spekko  wokky sick today
<ThatGraemeGuy> superfly: what's 'free -m' say?
<Kilos> ohi JabberwockyA19  just slow i see
<ThatGraemeGuy> or do you set an amount of memory it can use?
<superfly> ThatGraemeGuy: uh, gimme a few
<superfly> ThatGraemeGuy: http://pastebin.com/aRLctL4d
<ThatGraemeGuy> quite hard to figure out how much bandwith it uses too
<bduk> Thanks superfly im in
<Spekko> more Kilos
<superfly> ThatGraemeGuy: http://picpaste.com/linode516294-mK07wGFu.png
<ThatGraemeGuy> cool, thanks
<ThatGraemeGuy> dedi server a little expensive, or i'd just get one of those
<ThatGraemeGuy> staff perks only apply to plain old web hosting accounts :-(
<ThatGraemeGuy> i can maybe run a VM, will have to find out
<Kilos> hi Vince-0  
<Kilos> hey guys i just had an idea
<Kilos> yes its gonna rain i suppose
<Kilos> if you carry gravel with you when you go down under you can build your main path with gravel so it gives you like a marked paveway to where you coming from
<Kilos> that should help solve the getting lost inna mine prob
<Kilos> like pve the main in out route
<Kilos> s/pve/pave
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah
<ThatGraemeGuy> but maybe with dirt instead of gravel
<ThatGraemeGuy> gravel is very rare compared to dirt, and takes longer to mine as well
<ThatGraemeGuy> but good idea if you're prone to getting lost
<ThatGraemeGuy> i prefer to mine more methodically, not randomly all over the place
<ThatGraemeGuy> i did that at first and quickly realised why its not ideal
<Kilos> gravel that is
<Kilos> lol i get lost everytime i go down so now carrly lotsa ladders so i can go straight up
<Kilos> im trying to make my first long drop places so one cant get lost there
<Kilos> actually thats very clever ThatGraemeGuy  dirt shows well in cobblestone
<JabberwockyA19> hi Kilos, our telkom line was moved to another building
<Kilos> oh my and now?
<JabberwockyA19> now we are on 3g
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> i gotta go eat now wbb
<JabberwockyA19> we were going to move offices last Friday, but for some unknown reason we are not
<JabberwockyA19> enjoy
<mazal> Lo JabberwockyA19 
<JabberwockyA19> hey mazal, hoe gaan dit?
<ThatGraemeGuy> whoa
<ThatGraemeGuy> i found tin lumps
<JabberwockyA19> minetest?
<ThatGraemeGuy> yes
<ThatGraemeGuy> never seen tin mentioned on the wiki
<JabberwockyA19> what server are you playing on?
<ThatGraemeGuy> superfly's
<ThatGraemeGuy> is it a mod?
<JabberwockyA19> no idea, I've never played the game :P
<ThatGraemeGuy> haha
<JabberwockyA19> I'd love to join, but wont be able to play before wednesday night very busy *hmpf*
<mazal> Goed dankie en jy JabberwockyA19 ?
<JabberwockyA19> heel goed, lekker besig eksamen is amper verby :)
<mazal> JabberwockyA19, weet jy of mens 'n game wat jy besit kan verkoop op die steam marketplace ? Seker nie ne
<JabberwockyA19> mazal: jy kan net games trade wat jy gekoop het as 'n gift (nog nie oop gemaak het nie)
<mazal> K ta
<JabberwockyA19> np
<Kilos> hmm... found diamond, but back by the lava
<Kilos> superfly  ty for paying for that server for us to play on
<Kilos> by the hour nogal
<Trixar_za> Minetest?
<Trixar_za> I have Pentium44 idling on another channel
<ThatGraemeGuy> Kilos: where did you find diamond? and how far down?
<Kilos> long wat from where you left you will see lava then tunnel branches to the right
<Kilos> i left you somein the chest a bit up again
<Kilos> you can just follow the steps
<ThatGraemeGuy> http://wiki.minetest.com/wiki/Pickaxe, diamond pickaxe lasts as long as  wood pickaxe, whaaat?
<Kilos> turned right over the lava hopefully
<Kilos> diamonds are brittle
<Kilos> hard but smash with a hammer
<ThatGraemeGuy> i'll check it out later
<Kilos> better for cutting tools
<ThatGraemeGuy> you didn't turn it into a maze did you? :-p
<Kilos> i read they even have generators and wiring so one can put up lights
<Kilos> duh! i found my way out
<Kilos> found lotsa gravel in some places too
<Kilos> hoping with the branch to the right to get to other side the lava where my other ladders are
<ThatGraemeGuy> i hate gravel, it takes longer to mine, falls down all the time and has no practical use
<ThatGraemeGuy> if i hit gravel in stairways i just route around it
<Kilos> makes lekker noise when you walk on it
<Kilos> im carrying a load home now
<ThatGraemeGuy> i don't even play with my headphones, lol
<ThatGraemeGuy> sound isn't really a significant feature
<Kilos> i gotta have sound or miss too much
<Kilos> one old eye dont see alerts like you peeps
<ThatGraemeGuy> mmmm what do you hear that you can miss? i don't think i've ever had sound on
<ThatGraemeGuy> oh, messages make noise?
<Kilos> well for starters when nick mentioned here there is bell.ogg
<ThatGraemeGuy> maybe i should put on headphones
<Kilos> lol
<ThatGraemeGuy> http://wiki.minetest.net/Nyan_Cat
<Kilos> and i get a pling sound when peeps join here when on konversation
<Kilos> when you find your first diamond a heart shows above the bar where you choose tools
<Kilos> ya but what can you do with them cat things
<ThatGraemeGuy> brag that you found one
<Kilos> i only want stuff that can work
<Kilos> lol
<ThatGraemeGuy> but you carry around gravel :p
<Kilos> like gold worthless to me but maybe tin makes electrical wiring
<Kilos> gravel is so i can hear when im off the path
<ThatGraemeGuy> there's no electricity
<ThatGraemeGuy> maybe in mods
<Kilos> there will be i saw water generator info
<Kilos> or hydro, i forget now
<Kilos> the flys server is gonna groan when all the stuff loaded
<Kilos> but its running ok now
<Kilos> musta been the host taking strain
<ThatGraemeGuy> what stuff?
<Kilos> all the addons or mods or whatever they are called
<Kilos> hi Private_User  
<Private_User> hi Kilos
<ThatGraemeGuy> did someone add stuff?
<Kilos> he did some of it
<Kilos> only he can
<Kilos> only he can do it la la la la
<bduk1> That sounds happy Kilos 
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> dont you know the song?
<Kilos> only you can do it la la la la
<bduk1> don't recognise the tune
<Kilos> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l4Xgkr_iSEs
<Kilos> i  dont do tube but maybe you can
<ThatGraemeGuy> i mean did he add new stuff recently, or has it been there since i started?
<Kilos> i nthink he added 2 or 3 things within the last wqeek
<Kilos> but hasnt done a restart that i know of
<Kilos> hi SilverCode  
<SilverCode> Hi Kilos
<charl_> good afternoon all
<charl_> anyone here with experience https://logentries.com/ ?
<charl_> just tried it for the first time, looks like an AMAZING tool
<charl_> only problem, it's a hosted (saas) solution
<Vince-0> RMS would say: don't Saas me
<superfly> Hahaha
<Kilos> hey superfly  im putting stops where your high speed stairs shoot we off the end of your roads ok?
<Kilos> t junctions that is
<superfly> Ja
<bduk1> superfly: 
<bduk1> superfly: Your server runs like an ice cream
<superfly> Smooth?
<bduk1> Verry lekker, but don't break it again tommorow morning ne
<superfly> I didn't do anything.
<superfly> And I'm doing this for nothing, remember. If you want to complain, you are more than welcome to get your own server.
<bduk1> Don't worry just pulling your leg, appreciate the game thanks for your trouble
<superfly> You're welcome.
<superfly> I'm more than happy to troubleshoot issues of people are willing to be nice and you check their end first.
<superfly> *if
<bduk1> Well if i didn't sound nice this morning i didn't mean annything bad, I ment everything in a joking way
<superfly> Text conveys no emotion or tone, so just be careful how you say things... I've been burnt before by that :-(
<bduk1> If i get upset i'd rather say nothing cause i don't like to say things i ll later regret. So as long as i'm talking i'm happy. if you understand
<bduk1> Anny way don't like to offend my ubuntu friends, i learned a lot from them these past times. Must learn to put these yellow faces in mabe that will help
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> add hahas and hehes 
<bduk1> Kilos: didn't you have to be in bed by now?
<Kilos> haha what you mean i have more late night with minetest than since 19998
<Kilos> 1998
<bduk1> Was also wondering who's the @shole who started this game
<Trixar_za> Yeah, been messing with MineTest too - had to disable the lighting, particles and shaders to get a decent FPS, but it's nice
<Kilos> haha hi Trixar_za   why you had to disable stuff? graphics?
<Trixar_za> Yeah - with shaders and lighting on I was only getting like 3 FPS
<Trixar_za> Now I get like 30 - with it slowing down to 16 when I'm near water and trees at the same time
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> did you go to the flys game or is that in single player
<Trixar_za> Single Player - was testing it out
<Trixar_za> :P
<Kilos> single player is ok for learning the actions but the real pleasure comes when you share
<Kilos> when you get lost inna mine maze there always someone to help
<Kilos> i never realise online gaming can be such addictive fun
<Kilos> but you looking at 100+m per day
<Kilos> i go ea
<Kilos> eat too
<Trixar_za> Most online games have that effect. Especially with other players.
<Trixar_za> You get a bunch of different kind of players. Some go at it alone, some form groupings and others turn into 'shops'. The style of playing also differs for everybody :P
<bduk1> It's true Trixar_za  
<Trixar_za> How do I make blocks stay in the air?
<Kilos> you build from ground up then remove the bottom ones
<Trixar_za> That will be a little hard from where I am
<Trixar_za> :P
<Trixar_za> Hmmm, if I build straight up by alternating between two blocks, it should work well enough
<bduk1> Kilos: did the national wintersport started in your area yet
<Kilos> Trixar_za  monkey says press super then hold shift and you can build alongside blocks
<Kilos> i have managed it yet i fall off
<Kilos> very cold here bduk1  
<bduk1> I mean the fires. Did you make your firebreaks?
<Kilos> nope
<Kilos> plkace too small for that
<Kilos> we just keep eyes and ears open
<Kilos> then run when we see or smell smoke
<bduk1> ok we made one from one side to the other of our farm but must still make one on the road's side. 
<Kilos> they gotta be like 50metres wide to be of any help in windy weather
<Kilos> we used to make them 100 metres in natal
<Trixar_za> Hey it works
<Kilos> what?
<bduk1> Thats a story. the main thing is to have a road where you can drive on when fighting the fire. We made two kreaks of 5 meter each and then there is about 10 to m20m meters between them that we burned. If the fire come from that side we just light it and it can burn towards the fire
<Kilos> haha how many fires have you fought
<Kilos> ive spent days in natal when burns like from harrismith to um
<Kilos> the place east of utrecht
<Kilos> um
<Kilos> vryheid
<bduk1> Also had my share of fire fighting and still do. 
<bduk1> You also come from kzn
<Kilos> with all the farmers from the area
<Kilos> spent years in utrecht
<Kilos> and a tar road doesnt stop a veldt fire
<Kilos> and thats more than 5 metres wide
<bduk1> I was in the capital of india for a year and then in Eshowe for about 12 years. Yes if the wind is behind a fire it can jump far and if it is in bluegum trees it even jump further
<Kilos> ive seen farmers lose 50 fine wool stud rams in one fire and thats a farmer that is third generation in the area
<Kilos> bluegums burn along the tops and drop burning leaves everywhere
<Kilos> blacks call them loie bome
<Kilos> olie
<bduk1> Thats why the main thing about a firebreak these days is not to stop the fire but it is for the fighters to have a road to travel on. 
<Kilos> then you making roads not firebreaks
<Xethron> Heya Kilos
<Trixar_za> http://trixarian.net/minetest.jpg
<Kilos> hi Xethron  
<Trixar_za> Btw, falling from high places hurt
<Trixar_za> :P
<Kilos> ya you lose hearts
<Kilos> gotta eat to recover
<superfly> Trixar_za: what textures are those?
<Trixar_za> The normal ones? It just rendered a very long rock tower with a tree on top and a pool of water at the bottom (so like a waterfall?). I'm just building around it.
<bduk1> Is Maas offduty?
<Trixar_za> Well, that was a suicidal swan dive
<Trixar_za> http://trixarian.net/minetest2.jpg - the tower :P
<Trixar_za> Built a staircase up the side - but it didn't turn out that well
<Kilos> hi gremble  
<Kilos> Trixar_za  it takes some practise
<gremble> Hey Kilos 
<Kilos> you must see the stuff the fly and monkey build
<Trixar_za> This is like lego for adults
<gremble> Lego is for adults >.>
<bduk1> Cant believe a stupid game like this can keep a bunch of adults so bussy
<Kilos> lol
<bduk1> Goodnight everyone
<Kilos> i wish graeme would come online
<Kilos> night bduk1  
<Kilos> i cant find his mine that starts inna water
<Trixar_za> What is superfly's server addy? :P
<Kilos> pm
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> kbmonkey, Kilos, superfly, etc: what is this with you guys playing so much you even forget about our meeting? 
<Kilos> oh my sorry inetpro  its tomorrow
<inetpro> ja but you have not talked about it
<inetpro> if I didn't say anything you would have conveniently let it go by
 * inetpro unfortunately won't be here tomorrow
<charl_> hey inetpro 
<charl_> how's it going
<inetpro> charl_: tired and you?
<inetpro> our days are way too short this time of the year
<charl_> ah our days are LOOOONHG
<charl_> run is setting around 11 now
<charl_> *sun
<inetpro> sjoe
<Trixar_za> Eh, I suck at this. Ended up just making a lot of tunnels
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> superfly: you are in big trouble now
<inetpro> are you going to pay for all the lost productivity?
<superfly> inetpro: when am I NOT in trouble?
<theblazehen> lol, /me just saw notification in gmail
<inetpro> you guys haven't stopped playing since our last meeting
<theblazehen> Trixar_za: that moment when I think you are talking about the "ssh -D" kind of tunnels..
<Kilos> inetpro  game called minetest in the repos
<superfly> Kilos: he knows
<Kilos> very lekker catchy and addictive
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> Maaz  coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Kilos> we need a coffe machine in minetest
<Kilos> ive mined so hard my tongue is hanging out
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz  thanks man
<Maaz> Kilos It gives me great pleasure to serve a bunch of geeks :-)
 * Kilos a lonely bunch tonight
<superfly> night night oom Kilos, bed time for me. Lekker speel!
<Kilos> night superfly  ty sleep tight
<Kilos> oh my 180 ladders not enough to get to the surface
<Kilos> http://wiki.minetest.net/Nyan_Cat
<Kilos> sleep tight
<Kilos> good morning
#ubuntu-za 2014-05-27
<Kilos> hi Squirm  Xethron  theblazehen  tumbleweed  SilverCode  sakhi  Rynofear  nuvolari  plustwo  inetpro  and other lurkers
<Kilos> hi mazal  
<Kilos> ah aquarat  too
<Kilos> hi drussell  whats up my dev guy?
<Squirm> hi
<mazal> Morning Kilos , Squirm 
 * Kilos trying to catch up on sadly neglected duties
<mazal> Te veel minecraft oom ? lol :)
<mazal> minetest even
<Kilos> morning ThatGraemeGuy  did you guys change your entry place? I had to dig my way out after crossing the glass over lava place
<ThatGraemeGuy> tno
<Kilos> ja man dit het my soos n kwaai virus beet
<Maaz> ThatGraemeGuy: By the way, Kilos on freenode told me "tell ThatGraemeGuy when you login call me before you go down please i cant find your entrance" 14 hours, 40 minutes and 39 seconds ago
<Kilos> oh my
<mazal> Well , at least Maaz never forget hey :)
<Kilos> musta been too tired at 2 am to find it
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> hiya superfly  
<superfly> morning Kilos
<superfly> Kilos: you're managing to get up early still? after being online all night?
<Kilos> yip sore head waking me
<Kilos> but i seem to be adjusting some
<Kilos> and weenie was there at 2 am, havent been to see what he was up to apart from sign boards showing way home for me
<Kilos> good lad
<Kilos> hi JabberwockyA19  
<Kilos> Maaz  announce Don't forget tonights meeting here at 20.30 guys and gals
<Maaz> Hear ye, hear ye! Don't forget tonights meeting here at 20.30 guys and gals
<Kilos> ThatGraemeGuy  when you go play, checkout my ladder up at the end of my branch away over the lava. I ran outa wood after 280 or 380 ladders so had to come back home 
<inetpro> good mornings
<Squirm> how is everyone doing?
<Squirm> it feels like it's been a while
<Trixar_za> Hey Squirm
<Squirm> heya Trixar_za 
<Squirm> Trixar_za: I'm surprised we still have so many people idling on GigIRC :P
<Trixar_za> Yeah
<Trixar_za> I see the problem with my minetest - it's two versions out of date
<Trixar_za> lol
<Trixar_za> :P
<Trixar_za> There we go - minetestc55 installed instead
<Trixar_za> I'm still hopelessly lost in the caves
<Squirm> lol
<Squirm> I had that game on my phone
<Squirm> hmm
<Trixar_za> :P
<Trixar_za> I see servers have to deal with lag
<superfly> oh dear, here's bduk, coming to complain again about something :-P
<Trixar_za> Hmmm - it crashed
<jabberwocky_> môre Kilos, o/ all
<Kilos> hahaha @ fly
<superfly> I notice he's not on minetest (yet)
<bduk> Morning everyone
<superfly> hi bduk :-)
<Kilos> they have to act busy when the boss is around
<Kilos> cell doors are very close there
<bduk> Hey superfly watch it is the server playable this morning??
<superfly> bduk: only as playable as your connection
<Kilos> its fine bduk  
<Kilos> you single okes with money burning a hole in your pockets and bad connections can look at these prices
<Kilos> http://www.yahclick-satellite.co.za/products
<bduk> Theyre to expensive i checked them out already.
<Kilos> initial outlay for the dish and stuf is about R4500 i think but then prices good for peeps that dont waste data
<Kilos> R233 for 4.5g is cheaper than 8ta
<Kilos> ooops i gotta take sheep out
<bduk> Now days if you have a pc it costs you data i'm not talking bout downloading movies and things like that. All the games have huge updates, linux updates so it is getting harder and harder to get away with little data
<Kilos> 2+1 was fine for me , but with this online game i need 3g just for the game
<Kilos> linux updates arent all that heavy
<Kilos> compare 2+1 for R149 to 4.5g for R233
<Kilos> im gonna disconnect the game everytime i gotta go afk and see what data i have used by tonight
<Kilos> used 110m yesterday
<Trixar_za> ifconfig
<Trixar_za> er
<Trixar_za> :P
<charl_> good morning
<charl_> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<charl_> hi Kilos, Trixar_za, bduk, superfly 
<Kilos> hi charl_  
<Trixar_za> Hey charl_
<Trixar_za> and yeah, it is
<Kilos> Maaz  coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Righto
<Trixar_za> But turning off the preloading seemed to have sped up loading of areas for me
<superfly> hi charl_
<superfly> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> superfly: Yessir
<Trixar_za> Nope - I'm pretty much learning this as I go
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl_, Kilos and superfly!
<Kilos> Maaz  ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Trixar_za> Hmmm - I'm high on glass
<Trixar_za> :P
<magespawn> good morning all
<charl_> hi magespawn 
<smile> hi :p
<Kerbero[dsp]> hi smile
<Kerbero[dsp]> hoe gaat het vandaag in st niklaas?
<Kerbero[dsp]> did you go and vote on sunday?
<smile> goed hoor :D
<smile> I did ;)
<smile> For the best ones of course :p
<Kerbero[dsp]> for geert wilders?
<smile> nope :p
<Kerbero[dsp]> lol
<smile> I live in belgium lol :p
<smile> you need to vote for Vlaams Belang then ;)
<Kerbero[dsp]> i heard he geert was rallying in vlaandere as well
<Kerbero[dsp]> so what are you up to these days?
<smile> Oh, he would come to Belgium, but after controversy he didn't come :p
<Kerbero[dsp]> o i see
<smile> I'm studying for my exams :) And I've programmed a lot of stuff, including http://hugsmile.eu/en/wikilist/
<smile> And I was in the newspaper! :D
<smile> http://hugsmile.eu/tools/media/ :p
<Kerbero[dsp]> internet is traag hier...
<Kerbero[dsp]> maar ik kijk wel over een paar minuten
<smile> oke :p
<Kerbero[dsp]> ahh, about your wikipedia work
<Kerbero[dsp]> nice
<smile> yeah :D
<smile> Twice ;)
<Kerbero[dsp]> i can't remember my uncles volkskrant login details :(
<smile> I'm looking for my local copy :p
<smile> Found! :)
<Kerbero[dsp]> o, ik ben inglogd
<smile> oh :p
<smile> oke :p
<Kerbero[dsp]> :D
<smile> :D
<Kerbero[dsp]> laatste raaiskoot was goed
<smile> whats that? :p
<Kerbero[dsp]> last guess for login details was correct
<smile> okee! :p
<smile> raaiskoot = gok :p
<smile> :)
<Kerbero[dsp]> ja
<smile> :)
<smile> raai = raden :p
<smile> = guess :p
<Kerbero[dsp]> netso
<smile> skoot = try :p
<Kerbero[dsp]> nou leer jy ook 'n bietjie afrikaans vandag
<Kerbero[dsp]> so if i understand correctly form that article you code on the one wiki bot?
<smile> nou, ek het nie 'n eksame afrikaans nie, jammer :p
<smile> Kerbero[dsp]: yeah, kind of :p
<smile> I use Wikilist + AutoWikibrowser + pywikipedia + other scripts to make lists and to do the work for me :p
<smile> WikiList & scripts I programmed myself :p
<Kerbero[dsp]> smile, when do you do an exchange to south africa?
<smile> When Kerbero[dsp] is at home! :p
<smile> Maybe in two years :)
<Kerbero[dsp]> lol
<smile> when I graduate ;)
<Kerbero[dsp]> no then i might be in belgium
<smile> :o
<smile> You bastard :o
<smile> You're welcome, Kerbero[dsp] :p
<smile> ;)
<Kerbero[dsp]> can't you do a erasmus exchange to a uni here?
<Kerbero[dsp]> or are you not at uni yet?
<smile> Yeah, but not this year :) (I'm not university, but "hogeschool", which you can compare to university, but more practically)
<Kerbero[dsp]> ahh i see
<Kerbero[dsp]> i might go to ku leuven next year or the next
<smile> In Leuven? Because there are other schools which are named KU Leuven (associates) :)
<Kerbero[dsp]> in leuven yes
<smile> leuk :p
<smile> 'n bietjie minder ver als SA, korrek? :D
<Kerbero[dsp]> hehe ja
<Squirm> hmm
<Squirm> http://mybroadband.co.za/news/general/102825-top-weed-smoking-it-professions-in-sa.html
<Squirm> looks interesting :P
<zeref> Squirm are you one of them?
<charl_> ja man, take it easy maaaaan, smoke da afrikan grass maaaan !
<smile> brb! :) eating
<Kilos> eish power cuts are the bane of my life!
<Kilos> so decided to look inside box
<Kilos> mining not good for pcs, the amount of dust on fans and heat sinks was astronomical
<Kilos> and all the orpan inodes after a power cut aint good either
<Trixar_za> Hmmm
<Trixar_za> Seems there is a fork called Freeminer
<Kilos> and now modem decides to show connected when it isnt
<Kilos> sigh
 * Kilos waits for ons werk hier
<mobilemonkey> Good day 
<mobilemonkey> Meeting is tonight :-)
<Kilos> my monkey
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> im sure half the meet will be about minetest
<Kilos> thats why the pro kamstig cant make it
<Kilos> yo Golynx  
<Golynx> hi Kilos
<Kilos> whats news lad
<Golynx> i got it thanks
<Kilos> yw
<Kilos> you been scarce
<Golynx> been out of town for a while
<Kilos> ah
<mobilemonkey> Are you tired kilos? That mine kept you up 
<mobilemonkey> Just had hair cut
<Kilos> i was here early mobilemonkey  
<Kilos> head woke me , thats all that suffers with late nights
<mobilemonkey> Hehe
<mobilemonkey> Im looking at how mods are made. Uses lua scripting
<Kilos> cool
<Kilos> mobilemonkey  you gonna learn lua
<Kilos> learn enough to remove the water by miles's deep mine or whatever you called it
<Kilos> water not good if it can leak into the lava later and cause more earthquakes for me
<mobilemonkey> Hehe
<Kilos> im sure im runnig outa lives
<Kilos> i go eat be good
<Kilos> Maaz  watch them
<Maaz> OK Kilos I'll keep an eye on them for you
<smile> cu! :)
<Kilos> hi smile
<smile> hi :)
<smile> I'm back again :)
<Kerbero[dsp]> there and back again
<Kilos> hi Kerbero[dsp]  
<Kerbero[dsp]> middag oom Kilos 
<Kilos> jy mis die sports
<Kilos> minetest
<Kerbero[dsp]> o
<Kilos> in repos
<Kerbero[dsp]> o ok
<Kerbero[dsp]> nee ek moet 'n klomp ander goed doen
<Kerbero[dsp]> :(
<Kilos> lol ok
<Kilos> niemand werk meer nie, almal speel
<smile> Kilos: :D my exam "programming in C" went well :p
<Kilos> well done smile  keep it up lad
<smile> Kilos: thanks, databases tomorrow :)
<Kilos> learn
 * smile is learning
<Kilos> last minute topup
<Kilos> good boy
<smile> :)
<smile> databases are a lot more interesting than the programming language C :p
<kbmonkey> :)
 * jabberwocky_ adds smile to his friend's list, his got some C projects coming up
<smile> jabberwocky_: :)
<jabberwocky_> smile: how's your relationship with gdb? :P
<smile> non existent :p
<jabberwocky_> heh ^_^
<smile> I don't debug with gdb :p
<smile> I just look at the code, spotting the error :p
<smile> If I don't find it, I just jell at my pc :p
<jabberwocky_> mallocs aren't my strongest points, I also prefer jelling
<jabberwocky_> I actaully have not written any programs in C for a few years, I've got a part time project that I'm doing for fun using AMD's media SDK (C++) for remote gaming
<Spekko> WAH T!?
<Spekko> eks nog op IRC
<Spekko> what magic is this !?
<jabberwocky_> The idea is to record games encode to h264 video streams, display them on e.g. raspberry pi. then take the pi's input and send it back to the computer running the game
<Squirm> jabberwocky_: Nvidia is working on this tech too. What they wanted to do is create "gaming servers", basically servers with the best hardware. What you do is rent games, the graphics are rendered on their servers, all you see is an HD stream to a small PC that sticks to the back of your TV
<jabberwocky_> something like remoteFX except you don't need MS windows server 2008 / 2012 with a firepro / quatro gpu
<jabberwocky_> it will work very nicely in first world countries' networks
<jabberwocky_> but I'm all for a free open source version that works on all hardware :)
<jabberwocky_> my code isn't that great, but I've got my server working just need to write a client on my raspberry pi or galaxy s3 since it's the only other divices i've got
<jabberwocky_> it's tricky using Open Max on the raspberry pi for hardware decoding
<jabberwocky_> tricky relative to my skills :P
<jabberwocky_> there's other things like https://github.com/chunying/gaminganywhere but it's very slow and the video capturing isn't as that good, the pro is that it works on most hardware
<mazal> Bye veryone
<mazal> everyone even
<magespawn> later all see you at the meeting if i can
<Kilos> hmm... /me has work for the fly or ThatGraemeGuy  or the monkey , i cant build a bridge through the sky i fall off the end
<Kilos> if you look where i am now you can make a plan sometime please. that shaft goes down to -392
<Kilos> and safely beyond the lava. dont tell wes or he will come make a waterfall down there
<Kilos> hi smaboshe  
<Kilos> yo zeref  long time
<Kilos> Maaz  seen inetpro  
<Maaz> Kilos: inetpro was last seen 7 hours, 46 minutes and 30 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2014-05-26 23:55:33 PDT], and has been online on freenode since 2014-05-22 02:31:29 PDT
<Kilos> oh my holidays again
<smaboshe> Hello everyone! Hi Kilos.
<smaboshe> Looking forward to the meeting today :-).
<Kilos> yip
<Kilos> smaboshe  have you got a good server there or a good host for you peeps
<Kilos> Maaz  seen symetria
<Maaz> Kilos: I don't know who symetria is
<Kilos> ai@
<Kilos> Maaz  seen symmetria
<Maaz> Kilos: symmetria was last seen 24 days, 8 hours, 12 minutes and 21 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2014-05-03 01:15:14 PDT], and has been offline on freenode since 2014-05-12 00:03:09 PDT
<smaboshe> Kilos: How do you mean? Would we need a server to set up a local community?
<Kilos> no man im thinking about a game called minetest that you can install on it then all your friend can game on the server
<Kilos> i gotta go eat now wbb
<Kilos> smaboshe  how many ubuntu users are there in your country?
<Kilos> or i should ask how many are you in contact with
<captine> evening all
<Kilos> hi captine
<smaboshe> Kilos: I'm not sure the exact numbers in the country.
<Kilos> ok
<smaboshe> I help out at a tech innovation hub called BongoHive. Several of the people that come out use Ubuntu.
<Kilos> cool
<smaboshe> We're in touch with the Linux User Groups around and are trying to pull everyone "together".
<Kilos> thats the way
<kbmonkey> hi, i am back. had to leave work without notice.
<kbmonkey> before I got locked in.
<Kilos> wb kbmonkey  
<kbmonkey> ty Kilos 
<Kilos> haha im a twit
<Kilos> tried to build a lekker litup tower top then cant work out how to lift it
<Kilos> scared i get squashed between
<kbmonkey> it is a strange world, gravity only affects water, sand, gravel
<kbmonkey> you can make floating dirt and stone
<Kilos> ya lol
<kbmonkey> but that is why we play games, right. they don't mirror reality :)
<Kilos> yeah you cant respawn in real life
<Kilos> only me did
<kbmonkey> word
<Kilos> but didnt respawn as good as new
<Kilos> need lotsa apple and bread i spose
<kbmonkey> and coffee too :)
<Kilos> oh ya
<Kilos> hi gremble  
<kbmonkey> hello
<gremble> Hey Kilos 
<gremble> hey kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> hello maiatoday :]
<maiatoday> hi kbmonkey
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday  hows our girl?
<maiatoday> loan laptop and no irc, so I am in empathy :(
<superfly> hi maiatoday!
<maiatoday> hi superfly
<superfly> smaboshe: hi! whereabouts are you from?
<Kilos> kenya or one of them countries
<superfly> Kilos: are you still in minetest?
<Kilos> yessir superfly  
<Kilos> waiting there so  i dont get lost hehe
<Kilos> watched monkey fall three or four times
<Kilos> whew
<kbmonkey> yes superfly we got this one addicted
<kbmonkey> superfly, just for fun have a look at this mod https://forum.minetest.net/mmdb/mod/travelnet/ - a Dr Who Tardis telphone box 
<kbmonkey> been staring at the agenda for tonight
<kbmonkey> trying to think of more items to add
<kbmonkey> but alas
<gremble> If you want a long conversation, just add some political matter to it.
<kbmonkey> nope no long conversations required gremble 
<superfly> is Kilos going to do a report back on minetest?
<kbmonkey> ha ha ha
<kbmonkey> "mining production is down 35 percent this week"
<superfly> Kilos: you hear me?
<Kilos> haha add minetest to the agenda
<Kilos> i wanna comment there
<kbmonkey> it is in the previous minutes
 * Kilos watching fly build sky bridge
<Kilos> ok
<smaboshe> superfly: Hi! I'm from Zambia.
<kbmonkey> if yuo had to ask me what dayof the week it feels like, I would say between sunday and monday
<kbmonkey> Hi smaboshe 
<smaboshe> Hi kbmonkey.
<Kilos> kbmonkey  he is going to start a loco there
<kbmonkey> cool smaboshe !
<Kilos> hi Gripen  welcome to ubuntu-za
<Gripen> Hi Everyone - thank you.
<kbmonkey> welcome Gripen 
<kbmonkey> all is quiet
<kbmonkey> Kilos, ring the town bell!
<kbmonkey> brb 2 min
<Kilos> lol
<kbmonkey> got me some ice water
<Kilos> kbmonkey  you got control of the bot?
<kbmonkey> I believe so Kilos 
<Kilos> ok i go shout at superfly  
<superfly> why you shouting at me, Kilos?
<kbmonkey> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Kilos> haha you too fast man
<Kilos> i can just look and wonder at you working there
 * superfly keeps an eye on Kilos
<nlsthzn> sup peeps
<Kilos> wb nlsthzn  where you been
<Kilos> hi Golynx_  
<kbmonkey> sup nlsthzn 
<Golynx_> hi Kilos
<Kilos> kbmonkey  you starting or waiting for better days
<superfly> wow, look who's being pushy!
<kbmonkey> waiting for my coffee, kilos!
<Kilos> ah
<kbmonkey> Maaz, begin meeting about monthly Ubuntu-ZA irc meeting
<Maaz> kbmonkey: Excuse me?
<nlsthzn> sometimes life happens... but at least I can join in tonight (slightly)... night shift ;)
<kbmonkey> Maaz, start meeting about monthly Ubuntu-ZA irc meeting
 * Maaz gets out his memo-pad and cracks his knuckles
<Kilos> sjoe missed you man
<kbmonkey> maaz topic Welcome and introduction
<nlsthzn> <3
<Maaz> Current Topic: Welcome and introduction
<Kilos> you missing all the fun
<Kilos> Maaz  I am Miles Sharpe
<Maaz> Kilos: Sure
<kbmonkey> Welcome everybody to our meeting!
<smile> salvation is free. :p
<smile> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q95ZKqE5dfU
<captine> Maaz, I am Bradley Putzier
<Maaz> captine: Yessir
<superfly> Maaz: I am Raoul Snyman
<Maaz> superfly: Sure
<smile> (The Cranberries - Salvation)
<nlsthzn> Maaz: I am Neil Oosthuizen
<Maaz> nlsthzn: Done
<kbmonkey> If you are new here, say hello to our memo bot Maaz 
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for kbmonkey!
<smile> http://www.azlyrics.com/lyrics/cranberries/salvation.html :D
<Kilos> smile  meeting time login please
<kbmonkey> Maaz, I am Wesley Werner
<Maaz> kbmonkey: Sure
<Gripen> Maaz: I am Heinn Enslin
<Maaz> Gripen: Yessir
 * smile is gone
<smaboshe> Maaz: I'm Silumesii Maboshe
<Maaz> smaboshe: *blink*
<nlsthzn> "my name is"
<kbmonkey> glad you can make it nlsthzn :)
<Kilos> you gotta say I am
<gremble> Maaz, my name is Jaco Stroebel
<Maaz> gremble: I already know stuff about my name
<kbmonkey> oh and welcome gremble !
<gremble> Oh
<gremble> Haha
<nlsthzn> I mean I am lol
<nlsthzn> >.<
<gremble> Why does he know my name? XD
<gremble> Oh, he doesnt
<gremble> :P
<superfly> smaboshe: Maaz is a little dumb, you have to be precise
<maiatoday> Maaz I am Maia Grotepass
<Maaz> maiatoday: Sure
<gremble> maaz, I am Jaco Stroebel
<Maaz> gremble: Done
<kbmonkey> he does not understand "I'm", only "I am" :p
<smaboshe> Maaz: I am Silumesii Maboshe
<Maaz> smaboshe: Alrighty
<nlsthzn> thanks kbmonkey
<nlsthzn> nice to see new names :)
<smaboshe> thanks superfly
<kbmonkey> Welcome everybody. The agenda for tonight's meeting lives at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Meetings/20140527
<kbmonkey> so usually we just go through our tiny list of items and sometimes a banana gets thrown... so on with the show
<kbmonkey> Maaz, topic Review previous minutes
<Maaz> Current Topic: Review previous minutes
 * maiatoday throws kbmonkey a banana
<nlsthzn> time flies like an arrow, fruit fly like a banana
<kbmonkey> that was quick :D
<Golynx_> Kilos can we activate this thing tomorrow pleas3 ?
 * Kilos throws one too
<Kilos> Golynx_  yip
<captine> Golynx_, activate?
<Golynx_> Kilos ok good
<kbmonkey> okay, last time Vince-0 shared the link to the RMS talk that was recorded at UKZN, 
<Golynx_> captine some software :)
<kbmonkey> http://durbanlinux.org.za/?p=292 RMS recording
<nlsthzn> where the links shared on the mailing list too?
<kbmonkey> for those who missed it last time
<Kilos> were
<nlsthzn> >.>
<kbmonkey> hmm, I will check. meanwhile there was the 14.04 release parties to organize...
<kbmonkey> bad monkey for not organizing anything in due time
<nlsthzn> k thx kbmonkey... google likes to nuke mailing list mails
<maiatoday> sorry I didn't make a party either
<kbmonkey> ah nlsthzn I got a mail through the dlug list, but don't see one via our za list
<nlsthzn> it is supported for 5 years, lots of time for parties :p
<kbmonkey> true that nl	
<captine> Vince-0, kbmonkey can we seed that file as a torrent or something?  I struggle to download it. Seems very slow?
<captine> or put it on youtube?
<kbmonkey> captine, good idea if anyone is willing to seed it :)
 * nlsthzn will seed when I get home
<kbmonkey> I believe the nature of the talk, and the formats youtube implement, make it difficult captine ;)
<gremble> I think RMS will get a stroke if you put it on youtube
<kbmonkey> ^ and that
<Kilos> thye tube sucks
<captine> lol
<captine> cool
<Kilos> the as well
<gremble> at the FSD last year he spent like 10min telling the people not to put it on facebook and youtube :P
<gremble> SFD*
<kbmonkey> exactly that gremble 
<nlsthzn> more reason to upload it >:)
<kbmonkey> evil sneaky neelsy >:)
<nlsthzn> lol
<gremble> He will caress you with that facial hair. Do you want that?
<gremble> Are you willing to risk it?
<nlsthzn> touched by an angel :)
<kbmonkey> and finally in last meeting superfly set up a minetest server to play on
<kbmonkey> if you want the server's url superfly asked he be contacted
<superfly> yes
<kbmonkey> ha ha gremble. thanks for that imagery.
 * nlsthzn not tried minetest, only minecraft
<kbmonkey> Kilos, has his status update for mining operations after the meeting
<Kilos> haha
<kbmonkey> right, next... 
<Kilos> minetest is free and in the repos
<kbmonkey> Maaz, topic Releases
<Maaz> Current Topic: Releases
<kbmonkey> so who is running or using 14.04?
 * maiatoday is
<Kilos> me in unity and kde
<kbmonkey> I must admit to installing it but not having used it on a daily basis yet
<Kilos> slacker
<kbmonkey> this stacking windows environment is .. different
<kbmonkey> heh Kilos, trust you to kick my ass into gear ;)
<superfly> I upgraded to 14.04 when the beta came out
<Kilos> hehe
<superfly> (KDE)
<Kilos> i hear that miners in the background
<captine> i am on 14.04 since beta 2
<Kilos> sigh multitaskers
<kbmonkey> the setup seems improved, I like the live OTB wifi detection
<Gripen> I am using 14.04
<kbmonkey> but feels less control over the install process
<nlsthzn> Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
 * kbmonkey slaps nlsthzn with a large wet trout
<captine> anyone running btrfs? linuxactionshow survey wasn't very promising...
<Kilos> imo 14.04 has more setting up to personalise but once done it is very stable and works well
<kbmonkey> cool Gripen, how do you find it?
 * smaboshe Looks up Btrfs
<kbmonkey> Excellent Kilos :D
<Gripen> I must agree with Kilos, I am enjoying it, stable and working well
<Gripen> Struggling to get printers working on it though
<gremble> is btrfs still being produced? The creator was imprisoned if I recall correctly
<captine> gremble, didnt know about prison.  definitely still being actively developed
<nlsthzn> afaik it is becoming default in opensuse and various other distro's...
<gremble> Oh good. It looked like a promising file system
<gremble> Might switch mine out to give it a whirl
<captine> also love the stability.  i just get an issue with the resumeing... some checksumresume thing... 
<kbmonkey> GPL licensed so indeeed it will live on
<nlsthzn> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTYzNjA ah default come opensuse 13.2
<nlsthzn> even friendface going to be using it
<kbmonkey> thanks nlsthzn!
<kbmonkey> right next up we have events
<kbmonkey> Maaz, topic Events
<Maaz> Current Topic: Events
<Kilos> hi mazal  
<kbmonkey> so first a thanks to maiatoday for sending out DVD's - thank you maia!
<maiatoday> :)
<nlsthzn> +1
<mazal> maaz I am Wikus
<Maaz> mazal: Sure
<kbmonkey> you win 100 internets
<maiatoday> some people have got the parcels and others not yet
<kbmonkey> welcome mazal 
<maiatoday> I have had some emails saying the parcels are there
 * nlsthzn hasn't gotten one yet but didn't expect to in any case
<mazal> ta
<Vince-0> (i'm still at work)
<maiatoday> also I drove through to Cape Town to get some to the UCT people
<Kilos> aw Vince-0  that kinda sucks
<kbmonkey> dedication, word!
<Vince-0> more like wage slavery! bbl
<Kilos> hi spinza  
<kbmonkey> and then on 20th Sep is software freedom day.
<kbmonkey> we remind ourselves each month to not forget of course
<kbmonkey> maybe go have a read through their site at http://www.softwarefreedomday.org/
<smile> good night! :)
<nlsthzn> night
<Kilos> night smile  
<smile> thanks :) u2
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> lekker slaap
<smile> jy ook ;)
<Gripen> Cool - wil do that
<gremble> Are there any SFD events in the Gauteng area? I cant see where to see on the site :P
<kbmonkey> their events map for 2014 is not up yet :P
<kbmonkey> so best bet is to ask here and on the mailing list gremble 
<superfly> gremble: the best person to speak to about SFD in Gauteng is probably Karl Fischer
<captine> gremble, looks like they only listing 2013 events on the site still...
<kbmonkey> no doubt closer to the time we will have more
<gremble> The Hackhouse that my friend regularly visits was closely affiliated with the event last year, so when I go there I will enquire
<kbmonkey> Excellent gremble !
<kbmonkey> Oh dear we have nearly run out of agenda items...
<Kilos> make a new one
<Kilos> i told you too
<kbmonkey> any other events we don't know of?
<nlsthzn> short meetings ftw?
<kbmonkey> true that. succinct and fun > slow and boring
<Kilos> i have something to say before you close
<kbmonkey> Maaz, topic Something to say
<Maaz> Current Topic: Something to say
<kbmonkey> go ahead, Kilos 
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> ty
<mazal> lol
<kbmonkey> ;)
<nlsthzn> Ek wil iets sê en ek gaan dit sê :p
<Kilos> i would like to thank superfly  for sharing his server with us and always being there to lend a hand
<mazal> +1 x100
<superfly> oom, dis 'n plesier!
<kbmonkey> Thank you superfly!
<superfly> Kilos: I'd have it no other way!
<nlsthzn> +1
<mazal> It's awesome of you superfly , thank you very much !!
<maiatoday> +1
<nlsthzn> what happened to the karma point thingy?
<Kilos> oh ya
<kbmonkey> we got real karma here
<Kilos> Maaz  karma superfly +
<Maaz> Kilos: nobody cares, dude
<Kilos> eish
<kbmonkey> bwha ha ha
<kbmonkey> that was uber cheeky
<Kilos> i forgot how to do it
<Kilos> Maaz  superfly  +1
<Maaz> Kilos: *blink*
<Kilos> ai!
<kbmonkey> Maaz, topic Elect next meeting chair
<Maaz> Current Topic: Elect next meeting chair
<Kilos> superfly  tell me how please
<superfly> Kilos: I think it's just "++"
 * Kilos votes for kbmonkey
<kbmonkey> I am game
<superfly> Maaz: Kilos++ [ just being himself ]
<Kilos> Maaz  superfly ++
<Kilos> hmm...
<kbmonkey> anyone ever curious to chair then talk to me, otherwise I am available 
 * nlsthzn seconds kbmonkey
<Kilos> Maaz  hmm...
<Maaz> hmm... is often used to try make others believe one is actually thinking
<kbmonkey> Maaz, agreed kbmonkey (wesley) to chair next meeting
<Maaz> Agreed: kbmonkey (wesley) to chair next meeting
<kbmonkey> oh my we forgot to agree more things
<maiatoday> thanks kbmonkey
<captine> thnx kbmonkey 
<Kilos> kbmonkey  what things
<Kilos> maiatoday  you gotta make more time
<kbmonkey> next meeting is set for ... 4th tuesday of June, which is..
<kbmonkey> 24th
<kbmonkey> yes?
<maiatoday> I try Kilos
 * nlsthzn will d/l and set up a torrent of the RMS video
<kbmonkey> excellent nlsthzn :)
<nlsthzn> and will post the link on the mailing list
<nlsthzn> of both the blog post and the torrent link
<kbmonkey> Maaz, idea seed the RMS video 
<Maaz> Idea recorded: seed the RMS video
<Kilos> maiatoday  install minetest from the repos and you will find how much more time you have
<kbmonkey> torrent is open right?
<kbmonkey> Maaz, agreed next meeting occurs on 24 June 2014
<Maaz> Agreed: next meeting occurs on 24 June 2014
<nlsthzn> kbmonkey: ?
<kbmonkey> something wrong nlsthzn ?
<maiatoday> Kilos I am too chicken to install it, I spent a good while in Minecraft so I know the dangers :P
<Kilos> rofl many of us here are totally hooked
<kbmonkey> Thanks everybody for joining our little meeting!
<Kilos> kbmonkey  ty for chairing
<maiatoday> thanks kbmonkey for chairing
<nlsthzn> kbmonkey: was wondering about your torrent question...
<kbmonkey> Maaz, end meeting
<Maaz> Meeting Ended
<Maaz> Minutes available at json: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2014-05-27-18-35-06.json :: txt: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2014-05-27-18-35-06.txt :: html: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2014-05-27-18-35-06.html
<smaboshe> Thanks for having me. Learned lots ... may even try minetest!
<nlsthzn> I think the protocol is open source and there is open trackers
<nlsthzn> there *are open trackers
<kbmonkey> ^ great!
<maiatoday> night all,
<nlsthzn> night all...
<kbmonkey> nite maiatoday 
<Kilos> smaboshe  if you need help setting up the loco ask here and just be patient for answers
 * nlsthzn still has 8 hours to "work"
<kbmonkey> that is good smaboshe :)
<nlsthzn> will mail first thing in the morning :)
<kbmonkey> "work"
<smaboshe> Thanks Kilos. Will do.
<Kilos> or ask in our mailing list
<Kilos> http://bit.ly/MCOujZ
<mazal> Night everyone , sleep well
<Kilos> night mazal  ty you too
<kbmonkey> nite maza
<Kilos> lol
<kbmonkey> awe, my lag is not quick enough tonight
<Kilos> you on 8ta
<kbmonkey> updating meeting page and create the new one...
<kbmonkey> no on mifi right now, got to use the data before month end
<Kilos> but not the telkom modem
<kbmonkey> maybe I go into Ubuntu and do updates
<kbmonkey> no telkom modem
<Kilos> ian just tried his and says its a major improvement over his vodafone
<Kilos> d-link have done a good job with it
<smaboshe> Thanks again. Nite all!
<Kilos> night smaboshe  
<kbmonkey> we need to look at team reports again Kilos 
<kbmonkey> ai
<Kilos> we?
<Kilos> you shoulda just asked maia
<Kilos> and remember to get the pro to update the topic bar
<kbmonkey> ja. busy linking all previous meetings into the wiki page....
<kbmonkey> we had 11 meetings in 2012, and 12 meetings in 2013!
<kbmonkey> Kilos, remind me to write up a meeting report tomorrow please :)
<Kilos> ill try kbmonkey  
<Kilos> wb Vince-0  
<Vince-0> Haai
<kbmonkey> Shark
<Vince-0> what's up kbmonkey - what dev you got goin
<kbmonkey> sup Vince-0 not much as we all got hooked on minetest, but today I was looking at the lua API for it 
<Vince-0> ewww
<Vince-0> how about the lua API for freeswitch
<Vince-0> *jokes
<kbmonkey> ;)
<kbmonkey> next meeting agenda https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Meetings/20140624
<kbmonkey> looking at the California meetings their bot seems optimized
<kbmonkey> Kilos, if you want to see how the teleport phone booth works in minetest http://slexy.org/view/s2ht2O9TCE
<Kilos> haha kbmonkey  we gotta make electrical wiring and a generator first so we got power for these things dont we
<Kilos> kbmonkey  can it be installed or is there more that must go on the server first?
<kbmonkey> no power required it uses magic ;)
<kbmonkey> those steps in slexy you do on you local machine for single player game
<kbmonkey> the server would do a similar setup 
<kbmonkey> you click the box and teleport to a new place, easy!
<Trixar_za> I used my name as a seed to generate a single player game - it's weird. It has a lot of caves with underwater air pockets everywhere
<Kilos> kbmonkey  you in the game now?
 * Kilos working on house atm
<Kilos> still no beds
<Kilos> oh hes afk
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2014-05-28
<17SAAHVU6> Morning everyone
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> hi bdfix your nick whats with the 17SAAHVU6  
<Kilos> bduk
<Kilos> hi mazal  
<17SAAHVU6> Have no idea kilos. Thought it was the fly that broke it but didn't want to say anything
<Squirm> morning
<mazal> Môre oom Kilos , Squirm 
<Kilos> hi Squirm  
<Kilos> you missed the meet last night
<Squirm> Kilos: I always miss the meet
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> hi Spekko  
<Spekko> more Kilos
<JabberwockyA19> o/ all
<Golynx_> hey Kilos
<Kilos> hi Golynx_  
<mazal> Oom Kilos , what is the link for the meeting minutes ?
<Kilos> sec
<Kilos> sjoe i cant find it in scroll back with konversation. will get it from kbmonkey  
<mazal> ta
<Kilos> i go take sheep out
<Kilos> http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2014-05-27-18-35-06.json :: txt: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2014-05-27-18-35-06.txt :: html:
<Kilos> mazal  ^^
<mazal> Dankie 
<superfly> Môre almal
<Kilos> hi tinuva  gremble  and my fly
<gremble> Hey Kilos 
<Xethron> Woot
<Xethron> New kernel
<Xethron> :D
<Xethron> I have no idea what that means but I'm placing all my hopes on it that it'll fix all of my problems!
<gremble> What kernel are you running? 
<gremble> And what are your problems?
 * Kilos outa game to eat a microwave cooked potato
<Kilos> very hungry after dying twice in one morning
<gremble> Are you trying to ear a microwave cooked potato with your own mouth?
<Kilos> ya why?
<Kilos> been eating them for years
<Kilos> but i let it cool down first of course
<gremble> Haha that is super unfortunate xD
<Kilos> much nicer than boiled potato
<gremble> This potato business is weird none the less
<Kilos> put tato in plastic packet with a teaspoon of water then micro on high for 4 mins then turn it over and mocro again another 3 mmins
<Kilos> then open and put butter or marge and salt
<gremble> I've never been hungry enough to eat just a potato
<Kilos> and/pepper for papper eaters
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> you never died twice in one morniing
<Xethron> haha
<Xethron> How'd you die twice?
<gremble> I am against dying
<Xethron> gremble: why?
<Kilos> minetest Xethron  in ubuntu repos
<gremble> Not because it is intrinsically bad, I mean, I cannot say anything about death except that some parts of my insides stop working.
<gremble> Just... I prefer what I "know"
<Xethron> ah
<Kilos> lol
<Xethron> I'm sure you'll like it once you try it
<Kilos> gremble dying aint so bad
<gremble> Well, when you are dead you cannot help but like it
<gremble> It is like what happens when you are born.  You just have to stick with it
<gremble> Unless you ragequit
<Kilos> nope some of us get another chance
<gremble> But I don't think you can stop being dead when you decide that you dislike it
<Kilos> nope the Big boss decides
<gremble> Haha right :P
<Kilos> being dead is easy its the rebooting and living with what caused it that sucks at times
<gremble> Some believe there is that option, some don't. Can't say for sure
<Kilos> i can been there done that
<Kilos> but dunno how i got to be alive
<Kilos> neuro surgeon calls me his medical miracle
<Kilos> im happy i got to learn about pcs and ubuntu
<gremble> I am glad that you got to have a second change
<gremble> chance*
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> met nice friends here
<Kilos> carried me for years now
<Kilos> you wanna try teaching a pc illiterate how to use linux
<Kilos> im sure there are some peeps here with no hair from all the hair pulling out i caused in the beginning
<Kilos> im sure the fly and the pro are both totally bald hehe
<gremble> Haha I am sure they enjoyed helping.
<gremble> I know I enjoy helping people if they are appreciative :P
<gremble> Anyway. Exams are looming so afk and studying :P
<Kilos> hi altus  
<superfly> Kilos: I'll give you some bread.
<Kilos> lol i have ty superfly  recovered everything outa bones
<Kilos> im sure well find graemes bones still
<Vince-0> o/
<Vince-0> its AWWN - working ldap
<Kilos> hi Vince-0  
<Kilos> after how long can i call you vinnie
<Vince-0> my friends call me Vincent
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> who calls you vinnie?
<Kilos> chicks
<Vince-0> ou mens
<Kilos> hehe then that fits me
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> someone mined right in front of my house
<Kilos> i go catch some uv's quick before they gone
 * Kilos greets pro san
<charl_> good afternoon all
<charl_> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<bduk> Buy everyone
<mazal> Bye everyone , enjoy your evening
<charl_> ciao mazal 
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl_!
<charl_> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl_: No problem
<Kilos> hi charl
<charl_> hi Kilos 
<charl_> how's it going
<Kilos> ok ty amd you?
<Kilos> and
<charl_> i'm doing good thanks
<charl_> i've been building ubuntu vm's using packer today
<charl_> amazing tool
<charl_> extremely impressed
<jabberwocky1__> yes I am on 3g :-/
<Kilos> most things in ubuntu are amazing
<Kilos> ya JabberwockyA19  vodacom most likely
<Kilos> or mtn
<JabberwockyA19> "Not Sure". Delayed move, telkom line already canceled. Now we're sharing someone's 3G doh
 * JabberwockyA19 guesses mtn/afrihostapn
<N8Wulf> people in the Palace
<N8Wulf> Long time no speak
<N8Wulf> how you all doing?
<superfly> hi N8Wulf, pretty good, and you?
<Kilos> ohi N8Wulf  long time no see
<Kilos> we fine ty and you?
<Kilos> hi privcan
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> hi Private_User  
<Private_User> hi Kilos
<Kilos> N8Wulf  you were gone here not us. we live here
<Kilos> ThatGraemeGuy  you not going home?
<Kilos> f10 gave me two errors
<Private_User> anybody else experiencing connectivity issues?
<Private_User> mine seems to be extremely slow
<Private_User> this connectivity is ridiculous
<Private_User> gonna disconnect and try again later
<N8Wulf> good thanx... new Distro, new adventure again
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> what distro this time N8Wulf  
<nlsthzn> o/
<nlsthzn> I sent out a mail on the mailing list with a torrent file of RMS's speech as I said I would last night but it doesn't seem my mail got through the mailing list?!  Anybody get a mail from me about this?
<gremble> I did
<nlsthzn> oh ok, thanks gremble... odd I didn't actually get it back from the mailing list...
<nlsthzn> just wanted to check :)
<gremble> Wrote 26 pages worth of notes... I am done for the day haha
<nlsthzn> notes on?
<gremble> Information Ethics
<N8Wulf> Sorry Kilos... busy making dinner
<N8Wulf> I was on Ultimate Edition OZ for about 2 months, but it really slowed down
<nlsthzn> ah yes, information ethics... er...
<N8Wulf> so now I gave LXLE a quick test... very nice but sadly the Dev Team = 1, so support on the Bugs will be slow to resolve. But other than that, I will keep an eye out for it when it's on Stable, a really nice allround Distro
<N8Wulf> currently I'm Voyager which is a beautiful Xubuntu remix... The French they really have some ... eh... beautiful functional fast taste eh
<Kilos> i got it nlsthzn  
<nlsthzn> thanks uncle Kilos...
<nlsthzn> ironically as of this afternoon I still had 0% upload which means nobody is using it >.<
<Kilos> how big is it nlsthzn  ?
<nlsthzn> the video file is fairly large ~330mb
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> thats 3 days on minetest
<nlsthzn> and I guess SA isn't the best place for torrents as it also costs data to upload for people :/
<nlsthzn> the video is 2 hours and 20 minutes in length so the file size is actually small
<Kilos> im sure uncapped peeps will get it if the link is working
<nlsthzn> well, it is there to be used or ignored :)
<Kilos> have you tried the link?
<Kilos> do i have to install something to make torrents work?
<Kilos> or have you tried converting it to mobile format amr i think it was called
<N8Wulf> nlsthzn: sorry I missed what the Vid is about?
<nlsthzn> a torrent client, it will then open the torrent file and start downloading the file from my PC and from anybody else that is seeding the file while simultaneously uploading the file to others trying to download it using the torrent file...
<nlsthzn> that is how torrents work
<nlsthzn> N8Wulf: it is a speech RMS game is SA last year
<Kilos> whats the kde torrent client of choise?
<nlsthzn> ktorrent
<nlsthzn> in kde you can most probably just put a k inf ront of anyword :p
<Kilos> ty ill install it and see how data goes here
<nlsthzn> but I would not recommend doing it on mobile data
<N8Wulf> but you have to advertise the torrent file on a place like http://www.freetorrent.fr/
<Kilos> i havent touched unity for 3 days because it and nvidia mess around with minetest
<nlsthzn> N8Wulf: yes I could, or just send it to the mailing list ...
<N8Wulf> else nobody else will ever know of the torrent's existance
<N8Wulf> Ah... I saw the earlier question about the mailing list
<nlsthzn> :)
 * nlsthzn will be back some or other time, be good
<Kilos> you dont stay away man
<Kilos> ai!
<N8Wulf> sadly I have 4 Work email accounts and 3 private accounts, so the Priv ones get my lower priority attention
<Kilos> lol
<N8Wulf> lol yeah
<N8Wulf> gene se cuaI'm still trying to figure out what a " speech RMS game" is...?
<N8Wulf> oi... old Clipboard garbage that got dumped there
<N8Wulf> gonna check in on dinner... BBL
<N8Wulf> :-D
<Kilos> Maaz  tell N8Wulf Richard Stallman I think his name is
<Maaz> Kilos: Righto, I'll tell N8Wulf on freenode
<magespawn> good evening
<inetpro> good evening
<inetpro> superfly, nuvolari: oh please ask Bill why he's using putty on Ubuntu?
<Kilos> hi inetpro  
<Kilos> im ready for bed now
<Private_User> hi all, do any of you know what would be the cause of a machine when powered up never reaches the BIOS. It seems like one has the reset button depressed since its like its continuously rebooting
<Private_User> I removed the memory and it does as expected with continuous beeps so I have read on the net that means motherboard is still fine
<Private_User> any ideas on what I can check, maybe I connected something oncorrectly?
<Kilos> pull the battery and power out and bios will go to default
<Kilos> 5 mins at least thn try again
<Private_User> even if the battery has been out for a long while? ok I can try it again but this is for my Lubuntu machine
<Kilos> if its a lappy Private_User  i have no idea
<Private_User> nope desktop
<Kilos> oh that one
<Private_User> yep
<Kilos> then cpu or ram not in properly
<Private_User> do you think I could have some how messed the CPU up?
<Kilos> or you missing that little 4 pin power cord that goes behind the cpu
<Private_User> ok I was thinking of removing and re-inserting CPU but then should I re-apply the thermal paste?
<Kilos> had to say without seeing it
<Kilos> it wont be herd yet
<Kilos> hard
<Kilos> needs heat methinks
<Private_User> ok I will try that anything else I could try before you go to bed since I know its approaching your bed time :)
<Kilos> but id go with battery and power out first
<Kilos> the battery on the mboard
<Private_User> ok that will be step 1, and step 2?
<Private_User> if step one does not work
<Kilos> with luck it is the internal bios memory still seeing the cpu is out
<Private_User> ah ok
<Kilos> try it first ill wait some
<Private_User> ok hang on brb the machine is in the other room cause my signal was not good there so I had to move rooms
<Kilos> ok
<superfly> inetpro: I was wondering the same thing
<Kilos> i forgot the name of the linux thing i used to control a windowsm pc last year
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> remmina, is that it?
<Kilos> completely took over a win pc with this one
<inetpro> superfly: interesting that you're running wine apps through X11 forwarding
<inetpro> isn't it very slow?
<Kilos> hoe gaan dit inetpro  ?
<inetpro> moeg
<Kilos> dis die lewe man, gaan slaap dis al medisyne
<superfly> inetpro: depends... to start, a bit, but once they're local, they're as fast as any other app
<Kilos> haha superfly  go look that lit tower i made where you started
<Kilos> cant do it your way i keep falling
<Kilos> much easier with ladders
<Private_User> back
<Private_User> ok removed theCPU reinserted
<Private_User> removed the battery
<Kilos> and?
<Private_User> and re-inserted still the same
<Private_User> so now removed the battery
<Private_User> and will wait and see what happens after re-inserting
<Kilos> i had one pc that worked like that with no battery in till booted then put battery back
<Private_User> otherwise I will just have to disconnedt everything and re-connect one by one and see what could be causing the problem
<Kilos> try booting with battery out
<Private_User> ok cause when I powered it up with no battery it does the same
<Kilos> eish
<Private_User> its like its starts then before reaching the part where its says press F2 for CMOS it starts all over again
<Kilos> leave it doing that over night or leave battyery out over night
<Private_User> I hope I did not stuff any thing up there
<Kilos> it cant see cpu and/or ram normally when that happens
<Private_User> ok
<Kilos> ill be here tomorrow
<Kilos> gotta sleep now
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Private_User> so you think if I leave it on to continuously do that it may eventually see it?
<Private_User> no worries I will try whatever I can and update you tomorrow
<Private_User> night Kilos
<Private_User> so anybody else has any ideas on what else I can try?
<superfly> Private_User: did you disconnect the reset button?
<Private_User> nope you mean disconnect and the power up while disconnected, sounds like an idea let me try that
<Private_User> and btw does it make a big difference on how I connect it i.e. which wire goes to + and which connects to -
<Private_User> ?
<Private_User> i did try witching it around for the power button but I read on the net that polarity does not make a difference for the power switch so now wondering if it does for the reset button
<Private_User> *switching
<nlsthzn> o/
<nlsthzn> guess nobody home... bye o/
<superfly> Private_User: a plain simple switch has no polarity, but I don't really know about some of the switches in cases
<Private_User> thanks superfly and I tried disconnecting the reset button still does the same. I even removed the CPU to test and it does nothing so inserted CPU again and still seems like its powering on and powering off repeatedely
#ubuntu-za 2014-05-29
<bduk> More almal
<Private_User> more bduk
<Private_User> morning everybody
<bduk> More Private_User 
<Squirm> morning
<Private_User> morning Squirm
<JabberwockyA19> morning everyone
<Private_User> morning JabberwockyA19
<Private_User> morning Kilos
<Kilos> morning Private_User  JabberwockyA19  and all others
<Kilos> ill be a bit slow today got a thumper on my shoulders
<Kilos> hi Spekko  
<Spekko> more Kilos
<Cantide> afternoon everyone :p
<Kilos> hi Cantide  
<Kilos> wbb
<Cantide> hello :)
<Cantide> hoe gaannit?
<Cantide> :p
<Cantide> I haven't heard Afrikaans for months 'o'
<Private_User> afternoon Cantide, morning Spekko
<Private_User> for me its like both morning and evening since I am up since yesterday
<Private_User> hehe
<Spekko> morning Private_User
<Cantide> o_O
<Cantide> aren't you tired?
<Cantide> I can't function without sleep :S
<Private_User> not that tired yet
<Cantide> 'o'
 * Cantide wants to inherit Private_User's supernatural abilities
<Private_User> I will probably go crash eventually
<Private_User> LOL
<Private_User> I wish I had supernatural abilities
<Cantide> i have to get back to work in an hour..
<Cantide> hmmm... to study or exercise... or both...
<JabberwockyA19> môre Kilos, Cantide
<Cantide> hai hai~
<Kilos> hi superfly  ThatGraemeGuy  
<ThatGraemeGuy> lo
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Kilos> Fetched 192 MB in 4min 11s (763 kB/s)
<Kilos> hows that for 3g speed
<Kilos> night before last
<Kilos> fat kde upgrade
<Kilos> hi SilverCode  
<SilverCode> morning Kilos 
<Kilos> i go let sheep out
<Cantide> but don't chicken out :p
<Kilos> hyaha
<Kilos> hi Xethron  
<Private_User> ok this Lubuntu machine ha just been standing after powering up, logging in and doing nothing and now it seems to be frozen
<Private_User> no response from Keyboard or Mouse
<Vince-0> o/
<Kilos> hi Vince-0  
<Kilos> morning altus  
<Vince-0> haai
<Kilos> hi gremble  
<gremble> Hello Kilos 
<Kilos> my mine tes error reads couldnt find invisible.ping on starting maybe thats why i cant build a tower up under me
 * Squirm looks around
<Kilos> hi Squirm  
<Kilos> oh ya bduk  the reason for making firebreaks is so that you can start backburns ahead of oncoming fires
<Kilos> with a 5 metre break in a strong wind all you will succeed in doing is starting the fire behind you
<Kilos> dont forget that backburns have to burn into the wind so they are slower
<Kilos> hmm... he is too busy in minetest and must have alerts off
<gremble> I need to perpare our house from fire this winter
<gremble> Last winter we almost lost it :x
<bduk> hi kilos i agree and thats mainly what we use it for and also along the roads cause some smokers just through their buds out and don't care about what happens.
<Kilos> bduk near the end of winter bad peeps light fires on purpose to destroy the property of those that have
<Kilos> gremble  you onna farm?
<Kilos> early winter fires are easier to manage, late winter fires are killers with strong wind
<Xethron> Hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi mobilemonkey  
<mazal> Oom Kilos , weet jy hoe om dye te gebruik ?
<Kilos> hare klere?
<mazal> No man , in minetest
<mazal> Mens kry dye van blomme af. Maar ek kry nie reg om iets te kleur nie
<Kilos> lol nee man ek sukkel nog met basiese goed
<Kilos> wat se google
<Kilos> mazal  google minetest dye
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> Maaz  google minetest dye
<Maaz> Kilos: "Dye - Minetest Wiki" http://wiki.minetest.net/Dye :: "Wool - Minetest Wiki" http://wiki.minetest.net/Wool :: "Flower - Minetest Wiki" http://wiki.minetest.net/Flower :: "VanessaE/unifieddyes · GitHub" https://github.com/VanessaE/unifieddyes :: "Minetest Wiki" http://wiki.minetest.com/ :: "Arch Linux - minetest 0.4.9-4 (i686) - File List"
<Maaz> https://www.archlinux.org/packages/community/i686/minetest/files/ :: "IRC log for #minetest, 2013-08-12" ht…
<mobilemonkey> Hello
<mazal> Ag mooi man " can be used to color wool ". En waar kry mens wool
<mazal> Lo mobilemonkey 
<mobilemonkey> Mazal i think one needs the mobs mod that adds sheep
<mobilemonkey> Also not sure but i think one can also dye cotton
<bduk> Buy everyone
<smile> hi :p
<magespawn> hello all
<N8Wulf> Elo...
<N8Wulf> Any idea why the local Repositories are so slow or is a Vodacom Data issue maybe?
<magespawn> N8Wulf, i have no idea, did not realise they were slow. which one are you using?
<magespawn> Kilos ping
<Kilos> yhi magespawn  
<magespawn> minetest?
<Kilos> yessir but only just now. slept fo a coupla hours
<N8Wulf> I tried SAIX as well as Stellenbosch and Neology... I'm currently on a Datacentre in Germany which finally allows me to do my regular updates
<Kilos> maybe they upgrading N8Wulf  
<Kilos> magespawn  pong
<N8Wulf> All the local mirrors at the same time?
<Kilos> i think they do that
<N8Wulf> o... okay... :-D
<Kilos> depend on who set them up
<Kilos> magespawn  do you not know about minetest??
<Kilos> super game for ubuntu users in the repos but also can be used on windows
<Vince-0> Guiz...
<Vince-0> Can anyone recommend a company to support an enterprise LDAP implementation? synaq, obsidian
<magespawn> hey Kilos I do know about minetest, just do not get time to play
<magespawn> Vince-0, any recommendations for imrpving call quality in asterisk?
<Kilos> ai! magespawn  make a plan from home man
<Kilos> you missing all the fun
<Kilos> you get to associate with addicts
<magespawn> busy studying then
<Kilos> oh ya thats more important
<magespawn> N8Wulf, sounds like a local problem then
<magespawn> anyways have to make a move, see you all later maybe
<N8Wulf> 8-)
<Vince-0> magespawn
<Vince-0> call quality is almost always network related
<Vince-0> unless your server is at 200% load
<Vince-0> or your carrier is kaark
<Vince-0> bbl
<Kilos> private user whats happening
<Kilos> oh hes sleeping
<Kilos> hi smile
<smile> Kilos: hi! :D
<magespawn> good evening
<Kilos> hi magespawn  
<Kilos> saorry was eating
<Kilos> sorry also as well too
<magespawn> no worries trying out minetest for a break
<Kilos> online or single player magespawn  ?
<Kilos> naand inetpro  koud genoeg?
<magespawn> online just found you
<Kilos> haha you an expert at it like everyone else
<kbmonkey> hello
<Maaz> kbmonkey: By the way, Kilos on freenode told me "tell kbmonkey this is the telkom starter pack d-link dwm-156 modem --Fetched 192 MB in 4min 11s (763 kB/s)" 1 day, 19 hours, 47 minutes and 46 seconds ago
<kbmonkey> sjoe
<kbmonkey> Kilos, I have an early version of the minetest map here: https://spideroak.com/browse/share/keyboardmonkeypublic/publicmonkeyfiles/public/screenshots/
<kbmonkey> hi captine 
<magespawn> hey kbmonkey 
<captine> evening
<Kilos> to do what with kbmonkey  ?
<Kilos> hi captine  
<captine> hi hi
<captine> need some help.  looking for a tool to be able to have users log invoice processing issues and then update them and track them?  trying osticket as an alternative to a prior custom webapp I had built.  Anyone got experience with issue tracking systems that can be easily reported on?
<magespawn> rt
<magespawn> i used it a bit when i was doing work for one of the hotels
<kbmonkey> hmm sorry I don't know of any off-hand captine. 
<kbmonkey> ^ ah there
<kbmonkey> Kilos, our minetest world map early version
<theblazehen> Evening all
<kbmonkey> hi theblazehen 
<Kilos> what do you do with it kbmonkey  ?
<Kilos> hi theblazehen  
<theblazehen> hey kbmonkey 
<magespawn> captine, http://www.bestpractical.com/rt/
<magespawn> hi theblazehen 
<superfly> captine: I
<theblazehen> ey magespawn 
<superfly> *I've tried a few
<superfly> captine: eventually settled on osticket
<superfly> it's not the prettiest, but it gets the job done
<superfly> captine: our specific requirements were (a) run on shared hosting, and (b) must be able to hook into e-mail and reply via e-mail
<captine> superfly, thanks.  this is for an accounts payable team to track invoices that they cannot process.  only issue i have with osticket is no pretty reports....  need to build those
<captine> magespawn, that link looks good
<magespawn> captine, ihave not set one up yet, but there are a few companies that i have run into that use it extensively
<captine> our IT manager went to a security conference this week.. came back with feedback that opensource is going to be the way to go to ensure security and control over code etc.. pretty awesome, as we have just moved from suse and novel servers to full windows shop
<magespawn> captine, is that how they spell ironic?
<captine> lol
<captine> step in the right direction
<Kilos> captine  didnt you tell them windows is the biggest security risk
<superfly> captine: accounts payable? do they need to track invoices or just "e-mails"?
<captine> invoices that cannot be processed due to missing information etc
<Kilos> kbmonkey  does that map go by signposts
<captine> superfly, it is a shared service.  i had built a custom list in a tool called wavemaker, with a mysql backend and a BIRT reporting server to show open queries etc
<kbmonkey> Kilos, most by sign posts, but some not. it is early days, I'm just showing off.
<Kilos> oh kbmonkey  you made the map
<superfly> kbmonkey: how can I assist you with making the map?
<kbmonkey> superfly, if you just want to supply points of interest by all means. do you know which coordinates to use? 
<kbmonkey> also superfly if you are more interested in the code, git@github.com:wesleywerner/minemap.git
<superfly> no
<superfly> I also want to maop the roads
<superfly> *map
<kbmonkey> it should get a lot prettier once we use icons though 
<kbmonkey> in minetest hit F5 to view your position as (x, z, y). z is height so I ignore that. I use (x, y).
<kbmonkey> that is all I need to add a landmark
<ThatGraemeGuy> oh hai
<magespawn> howdy ThatGraemeGuy 
<kbmonkey> magespawn, have you made some tools yet?
<magespawn> kbmonkey, no not yet. still need to figure out how.
<magespawn> i have to go now, they are closing the restaurant
<kbmonkey> cool
<magespawn> later all, good night in case i cannot connect again
<Kilos> kbmonkey  how does one copy paste the co-ords down
<Kilos> or must you pen and paper it
<kbmonkey> ja I type them out
<Kilos> ok ill give you home co-ords now
<kbmonkey> they'll get added soon enough Kilos ;)
<Kilos> 126.1 31.5
<Kilos> oh will it just happen or do you manually do it?
<superfly> kbmonkey: is the example map our map?
<kbmonkey> superfly, yes it is
<kbmonkey> I am using our world as the test bunny
<superfly> kbmonkey: py2 or 3?
<kbmonkey> py2
<kbmonkey> 3 might work but not tried it
<kbmonkey> need to draw some icons to put on the map...
<superfly> ai, kbmonkey, PEP8
 * kbmonkey blushes
<kbmonkey> will install pep8 style checker and run it through
<superfly> kbmonkey: argparse
<kbmonkey> sys.argv deprecated in py3?
<superfly> kbmonkey: no, just don't re-invent the wheel... it's already happened like 4 times.
<superfly> kbmonkey: don't parse command line arguments yourself, just use argparse
<kbmonkey> will look into that
<gremble> overapi.com for all the cheatsheets
<kbmonkey> my gost I even have a semicolon in there. ai.
<kbmonkey> gosh*
<smile> see ya :)
<inetpro> guten abend
<inetpro> oh and hi Kilos
<Kilos> ohi inetpro  
<inetpro> not as cold as other evenings today
<Kilos> jy moeg nog steeds
<inetpro> altyd
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> captine, superfly: bugzilla can be used to track pretty much anything 
<kbmonkey> nice gremble !
<superfly> inetpro: I needed something that mere mortals can use
<captine> looks that way.  am looking at it now
<captine> lol.  is it complicated to setup?
<inetpro> very very simple to set up
<inetpro> the biggest problem with it is that it is intimidating for end users
<inetpro> but once users understand how it works it really is very simple
<superfly> inetpro: it's also perl, which wasn't going to work for me.
<inetpro> reports are quite powerful but can be complex
<superfly> as much as I detest PHP, at least I can fix it
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> it's used quite extensively for many massive projects
<inetpro> and it's pretty much tried and tested, not much that needs fixing
<superfly> inetpro: if I had a dollar for every "tried and tested" "mature, massive project" that I had to fix... I'd be a very rich man
<inetpro> I guess you're right, it's never completely done
 * inetpro should try others for a change
<superfly> kbmonkey: BTW, I use line lengths of 120, not 79
<superfly> 79 is just too short
<kbmonkey> superfly, I did some pep8 cleanup. I wont say it is the neatest code...
<superfly> kbmonkey: I'm already rewriting most of it...
<superfly> s/rewriting/refactoring/
<superfly> ;-)
<kbmonkey> also the coordinate hacks suprised me and a proper transform would be better
<kbmonkey> yeah refactoring ha ha ;)
<kbmonkey> luckily it is on 255 lines
<kbmonkey> only*
<superfly> kbmonkey: also, "except ValueError as e"
<kbmonkey> that is what I get for prototyping :]
<superfly> is there not a better file format to use? like JSON?
<superfly> this config object is quite horrible :-(
<kbmonkey> json? really, all those curly brackets? I'm trying to get away from c here ;)
<superfly> kbmonkey: it could be worse, it could be XML
<superfly> JSON GOOOOOD
<kbmonkey> ha ha, if it was xml we would have two problems
<superfly> bizactly
<kbmonkey> I chose something easy to read, is all. for any non-coder people. for my purpose it suited the bill well enough.
<Kilos> night all sleep tigh
<superfly> JSON is not that difficult...
<superfly> at least I don't think it's too difficult to overcome. About as difficult as a config file
<kbmonkey> nah its not I use it at work
<superfly> and if necessary, we can add a GUI :-P
<kbmonkey> however I did try it for a game once and found it akward
<kbmonkey> http://keyboardmonkey.co.za/alive/?page=posts.news&post=20130618.md
<kbmonkey> so I wrote about the change from json to conf
<kbmonkey> I guess I have enough of brackets after 15 years of them xD
<kbmonkey> personally having to escape characters bugs me. 
<superfly> not sure why you couldn't just use the titles of the animations for keys in JSON like you did in the config part?
<superfly> JSON is not JavaScript, it is a JS-compatible way of laying out data
<superfly> that is a point that seems to elude most people (including me until recently)
<superfly> for instance, NaN, while valid JS, is not valid JSON
<kbmonkey> that makes more sense now!
<kbmonkey> also json does not get run through an interpreter, but gets parsed into a structure
<kbmonkey> or am I wrong?
<kbmonkey>  anyway as long as we can agree to vi! he he ;)
<superfly> kbmonkey: that is true. in fact, the structure is almost identical to configobj, except that it has real ints and things
<superfly> kbmonkey: ping
<kbmonkey> hi superfly !
<superfly> kbmonkey: almost finished my refactor (including the move to JSON)
<kbmonkey> wow!
<kbmonkey> pull request? 
<superfly> I'll do so once I'm done
<kbmonkey> I look forward to seeing your changes :)
<kbmonkey> oh nice, true type font rendering...
<superfly> converting your config file to json...
<superfly> kbmonkey: I think some of my co-ordinate calculations are a bit off
<kbmonkey> how so superfly? do they appear reversed?
<superfly> no, I shortened a for within a for to a for zip(), but that was for tiling hte background, which was clearly wrong
<superfly> fixed it now.
<superfly> still not sure everything is correct
<kbmonkey> wow you are going all out hey. I just wanted to get a working version to see a map xD
<superfly> this is what I get: http://picpaste.com/example-world-2kexz3hc.png
<kbmonkey> I started making a map in GIMP initially
<superfly> kbmonkey: either do it properly, or don't do it at all :-P
<kbmonkey> they seem good to me
<kbmonkey> all in place OK
<superfly> ok, cool
<superfly> yeah, looks like it
<superfly> just going through the world now, and it all seems right
<superfly> OK
<superfly> lemme commit and push
<kbmonkey> excellent
<kbmonkey> you can teach me a thing or two ;)
<kbmonkey> i replaced that retina-burning paper tile 
<kbmonkey> I have a line-segment algo I will use to plot pastes along a line.
<kbmonkey> PIL does not have anything similar, paste-fill poly. hmmm.
<superfly> argh!!! I hate git!
<superfly> kbmonkey: I kinda had to throw your most recent changes out  completely, because I couldn't really figure out what you'd changed, apart form PEP8
<kbmonkey> it was nothing significant superfly it is fine
<kbmonkey> the PEP we can redo 
<kbmonkey> but you did those I take it, so its all good
<kbmonkey> don't lose any sleep over it ;)
<superfly> kbmonkey: https://github.com/wesleywerner/minemap/pull/1
<kbmonkey> coool
<kbmonkey> checking it out now
<superfly> I've changed a lot...
<kbmonkey> I like
<superfly> git is too confusing -_-
<kbmonkey> linux torvalds ahem
<superfly> kbmonkey: yes, but they e-mail patches around
<superfly> they don't have to deal with any of the distributed stuff
<kbmonkey> true!
<superfly> and torvalds has never been normal
<superfly> bzr does the exact same job with less commands and less confusion
<superfly> it just doesn't have github.
<superfly> if it weren't for github, git would not be as popular as it is now
<superfly> kbmonkey: oh, there's one bug
<superfly> kbmonkey: unless it is intention... the output image is created in the base directory, not the directory where the json file lives
<kbmonkey> success
<kbmonkey> yes I thought about that, and figured that this way you can generate a map in whichever directory you are currently in
<kbmonkey> not sure if that feels right, but yeah
<kbmonkey> thanks superfly I like the changes. pushed.
<superfly> kbmonkey: just pushed a change to save it in the same dir as the json file, you can accept or deny the merge request
<kbmonkey> oh I see. it does not create any image 
<superfly> eh?
<kbmonkey> no ignore that ^_^
<superfly> it just saves the image in the source folder
<kbmonkey> that is fine
<kbmonkey> I was just confused as using -m does not tab complete filenames.
<kbmonkey> nice help :)
<superfly> all thanks to argeparse
<superfly> *argparse
<superfly> now I need to go to bed
<kbmonkey> thanks superfly sleep tight!
<kbmonkey> going too...
<superfly> you're welcome
<kbmonkey> I will read through the code to see what changed. I like the exception handling you brought in
#ubuntu-za 2014-05-30
<mazal> Morning everyone
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning all
<bduk1> More Almal
<Kilos> morning ThatGraemeGuy  bduk1  and everyone else
<mazal> Môre oom , Greame
<Kilos> hi maz
<Kilos> oh my musta falling in a mine
<Kilos> i go take sheep out
<Kilos> hi Vince-0  
<Vince-0> Hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hi Xethron  inetpro  plustwo  superfly  
<inetpro> good mornings Kilos
<inetpro> oh and hi everyone else
<Vince-0> surp
<Kilos> hi Golynx  
<Golynx> hi Kilos
<Golynx> a damn process sucked all my data 
<Golynx> i had the same issue before but with a different process
<Xethron> greetings peeps
<Vince-0> surp
<Kilos> hi gremble  N8Wulf  
<gremble> o/ Kilos 
<superfly> bye!
<Kilos> oi! superfly  whats with the bye?
<Kilos> didnt i greet you today?
<Kilos> error (main) couldnt generate image invisible.png while building texture when i open minetest
<Kilos> what must i do please guys?
<Kilos> maybe thats why i cant build straight up
<ThatGraemeGuy> oh Kilos did i tell you i managed to find my bones from that time i accidentally fell into the centre of a lava lake
<ThatGraemeGuy> it turns out they sink to the bottom of the lava lake, so once i'd watered and mined obsidian like 3 layers down i stumbled upon the bones
<ThatGraemeGuy> good thing too i had lots of mese and diamonds on me at the time
<Kilos> wow ThatGraemeGuy  great, i told you one they they would pitch up
<Kilos> mese is a pain in my life
<ThatGraemeGuy> http://wiki.minetest.net/Ores says that it gets more common at around -256
<Kilos> someone started a new mine right next to my houseand also mine in a disorganised fashion
<Kilos> ive been to -392 and also found min but stronger
<ThatGraemeGuy> wait until they're inside and drop some lava inside the entrance :-D
<Kilos> the desert mine goes to -392
<Kilos> lol
<ThatGraemeGuy> there's a desert mine?
<Kilos> ya man that one where you found the way out
<ThatGraemeGuy> oh wow is it that deep? :-o
<ThatGraemeGuy> i want to go to -1024 and find some mese blocks
<ThatGraemeGuy> i wonder if anyone's ever gone down to like -32000 and how long it takes to get there/back up
 * Squirm yawns
<Squirm> going to go and watch Crash Car Burn :D
<Squirm> tonight
<Kilos> yip its a major ladder drop
<Kilos> actually was a ladder climb and you did the last bit where i ran out of wood remember
<Kilos> i battle to find my way to the desert mine and back again. get confused with the junctions in the road
<Kilos> thats why i mine straight down as well
<Kilos> we need to mark routes nicely with different colour blocks
<Kilos> ThatGraemeGuy  even gravel just in the branches off the main shaft so one can get back again will work
<Kilos> so every branch leeds back to the shaft
<Kilos> leads
<Kilos> and the desert mine is safe , its past the lava
<Squirm> how do I find you guys?
<ThatGraemeGuy> Kilos: that's why i like to use a lot of cobble steps and torches, it makes it more obvious where you came from and where to go next
<ThatGraemeGuy> and that's why we almost got lost after that lava killing episode, because i rushed in and forgot to leave steps and lights
<Kilos> lol ya whew
<Kilos> i get totally lost if i gotta turn around
<Kilos> how you gonna use scroll right and left click onna fone Squirm  
<Squirm> it'll have it's buttons
<Squirm> what linux client do you use?
<Kilos> ubuntu has minetest in the repos
<Squirm> ok, I have it
<Kilos> they actually work quite hard on it if you watch #minetest
<Kilos> some clever kids there
<Squirm> it's stuck downloading media
<superfly> Kilos: I went out... and now I'm going out again for the rest of the day... bye!
<mobilemonkey> Lunchtime!
<Vince-0> whoot
<Vince-0> didn't realise it was Friday
<Vince-0> Maaz, tell magespawn how's your Asterisk treating you?
<Maaz> Vince-0: Righto, I'll tell magespawn on freenode
<mazal> ThatGraemeGuy, what do you do when you find your bones. I have two lying somewhere that I know where they are , but I can't pick them up or anything
<ThatGraemeGuy> right-click them and you'll get to see the stuff you had at the time you died
<ThatGraemeGuy> looks just like a chest basically
<mazal> Can I take it then back ?
<ThatGraemeGuy> yes
<mazal> Awesome !!! Thanx
<ThatGraemeGuy> i think for something like 20 mins after you die only the owner of the bones can take stuff, and after that anyone can
<ThatGraemeGuy> so hopefully nobody decided to rob your corpse ;-)
<mazal> Going to get my stuff right now. Already died twice in lava :P
<mazal> And know exactly where they are lying
<ThatGraemeGuy> on the edge of lava i assume?
<mazal> Yep
<ThatGraemeGuy> i feel on top of a lava lake, and my bones sank to the bottom of the lava
<mazal> ish
<ThatGraemeGuy> took a lot of water and obsidian mining before i could eventually get to them
<mazal> Is obsidian good for anything ?
<ThatGraemeGuy> not really
<mazal> Can you throw water directly on lava ?
<ThatGraemeGuy> you can craft a block into 9 shards, and shards can be smelted into obsidian glass, which looks different to normal sand-based glass
<ThatGraemeGuy> you can, but its tricky
<mazal> gonna go try now
<ThatGraemeGuy> if you look carefully at lava you will see some blocks look like they are flowing, and you may notice the lava is angled a bit
<mazal> And somme get my stuff back from the bones
<ThatGraemeGuy> then there are others that look static and are a perfect flat cube
<mazal> yep
<ThatGraemeGuy> the flat, static ones are source blocks
<ThatGraemeGuy> water onto those turns them to obsidian
<mazal> cool , thanx
<ThatGraemeGuy> the non-source ones turn to stone when they contact water
<Kilos> hahaha lekker warning message ThatGraemeGuy  
<Kilos> i was sure i built a lit tower here
<ThatGraemeGuy> the best is when you encounter a lake, try and position yourself above it and usually there's a side of the lake that's only source blocks, then you put a water block down there
<ThatGraemeGuy> which warning is that?
<mazal> Works like a bomb !!! I'm busy killing my killer !!! Revenge is sweet :)
<mazal> Thanx ThatGraemeGuy 
<ThatGraemeGuy> cool
<ThatGraemeGuy> from now on you will not run from lava in terror ;-)
<ThatGraemeGuy> i like the lava lakes because they tend to be surrounded by all types of ores
<ThatGraemeGuy> go in, water it down and mine like crazy
<ThatGraemeGuy> also i didn't mention just now, but there's no need to leave the water there, i let it run over the lava and then left-click it back in the bucket for later use
<Kilos> ThatGraemeGuy  now desert mine entrance is as it was meant to be
<ThatGraemeGuy> oh?
<Kilos> ladder all the way to the top
<ThatGraemeGuy> ah ok
<Squirm> Pmb time
<Squirm> Crash Car Burn tonight
<Kilos> Maaz  coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz  dankie man
<Maaz> Groot plesier my vriend
<theblazehen> o/
<theblazehen> hi
<Kilos> hi theblazehen  
<Kilos> yay i found my way home
<Kilos> ThatGraemeGuy  you not going home?
<Kilos> tumbleweed  you still here by us?
<Kilos> Private_User  so tell us about it man
<Private_User> hi Kilos
<Private_User> tell you about?
<Kilos> lubuntu man
<Private_User> lol I was just about to talk about "it" i.e. the word it
<Private_User> HAHAHA
<Private_User> its a pronoun by the way for this who did not know
<Kilos> is it working? has the pc crashed or what?
<Private_User> hehe
<Private_User> ah have not had a chance to look at it although
<Kilos> ai!
<Private_User> yesterday I left it on without touching it
<Kilos> you windows peeps and your priorities
<Private_User> and it seems to have froze
<Kilos> i suppose thats an unupdated/upgraded install
<Private_User> so I switched it off and was gonna look at it during my Nite Surfer time to perform updates etc but I fell asleep :(
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> well boot iand we run a file system chaeck
<theblazehen> hey Kilos 
<Private_User> I am wondering if I should re-image it but I doubt its gonna work with 14.04
<Kilos> whew typos
<Kilos> what release is installed?
<Private_User> 12.04
<Kilos> still supported but 14.04 is better methinks
<Private_User> remember I had issues with any version above 12.04
<Kilos> and no heavier
<Private_User> could never get it to install
<Private_User> maybe 14.04 will be different I can give it a try
<Kilos> hmm... i dont rermember but any way
<Private_User> ok I have not downloaded Lubuntu 14.04 on Ubuntu 14.04 wondering if 512MB ram is enough for Ubuntu... I doubt it
<Private_User> *only
<Kilos> it might install but will be slow
<Private_User> ok hang on let me move this laptop into the room with the desktop we can mess around with it and maybe fix any issues that might be existing. I think tonight during Nite Surfer time I will update it and maybe download Lubuntu 14.04
<Kilos> even xubuntu is lighter
<Private_User> lighter than L?
<Kilos> xubuntu much faster than unity
<Kilos> no l is lightest
<Private_User> ok and it works fine with regards to performance on the desktop so will leave it as is until I can upgrade or maybe change the laptop OS but I was going to but if clients need me to have a win machine then I would be in a bit of a pickle since I do not even have a copy of any version of win
<Kilos> all it needs is more ram
<Kilos> 2g would be ideal
<Private_User> yep I have 2 slots on the desktop and both filled with 256MB
<Kilos> ddr?
<Kilos> or ddr2
<Private_User> hmm... DDR I think I will have to double check
<Kilos> ai!
<Private_User> ok let me go get a snack or maybe even dinner then we can start playing around with Lubuntu
<Kilos> i struggled to get ddr for my other pc
<Private_User> ah ok so you guessing it won't be easy to upgrade?
<Private_User> its cool it serves the purpose for now
<Kilos> it is available at pc repair shops but they charge more than for ddr3 the swines
<Private_User> lol
<Private_User> typical
<Private_User> always ripping people off
<Kilos> i have a couple of 500mb cards here 
<Private_User> ok brb
<Kilos> need full particulars of the cards though, im not sure which are which
<kbmonkey> evening folks
<theblazehen> hey kbmonkey 
<Kilos> hi kbmonkey  
<superfly> ohi
<Private_User> back
<Private_User> Kilos: you off to bed?
<Kilos> nearly
<Kilos> maybe 30 mins
<Private_User> ah ok do you think I should re-image this Lubuntu machine or how can I check if all is well but if this will take a while then we can do it tomorrow
<Private_User> cause I was doing nothing on it and it was like it was frozen just now so had to reset machine
<Private_User> ok where are all the package updates stored so if I do re-install then I don't have to use up data again for updates?
<Kilos> you have a stick to save them to??
<Private_User> yep
<Kilos> sudo rsync -ac /var/cache/apt/archives/ /media/ stick/ folder/
<Kilos> after archives/ thats the path to the folder on the stick
<Kilos> sorry sorry -av
<Private_User> ok yhis command I run to save the updates to stick or update the machine after re-install?
<Kilos>  sudo rsync -av /var/cache/apt/archives/ /path to folder on stick/
<Private_User> *this
<Kilos> \you reverse the command then do sudo apt-get update and it will see what you have
<Kilos> but there will most likely be a lot of upgrades because you months behind
<Kilos> years actually
<Kilos> so anything up to about 400m
<Private_User> ok cool but still not sure if I should reload or just perform updates tonight and maybe look at it tomorrow  for any issues etc
<Kilos> well does it boot?
<Private_User> yep but it like suddenly just does not respond without me touching it
<Kilos> if it boots then run sudo apt-get update
<Kilos> was it ever updated/upgraded
<Private_User> yep it was
<Kilos> update sees whats available
<Kilos> upgrade fetches the packages
<Kilos> so update hardly ever more than 20m
<Kilos> ohi superfly  
<Private_User> ok I will do the updates tonight i.e. during Nite Surfer time
<Private_User> then tomorrow we can test and make sure all is well
<Kilos> ok run this now lets see if we can sort the prob now
<Kilos> sudo touch /forcefsck then reboot
<Private_User> ok its rebooting now
<Kilos> should be stable after running that
<Kilos> thats a filesystem check
<Private_User> ok cool and if anything was wrong it would have told me correct?
<Private_User> cause its now at login screen
<Kilos> then its sorted
<Kilos> do you have aptitude installed?
<Private_User> ok cool then I will perform updates later
<Private_User> aptitude I think I might let me check
<Kilos> Private_User  do you have aptitude installed
<Kilos> sudo apt-get install aptitude
<Kilos> then here are your update commands
<Kilos> sudo apt-get update
<Kilos> sudo aptitude upgrade
<Private_User> ok how would I confirm if its installed Synaptic Package Manager?
<Kilos> aptitude does kernels and all else where apt-get dont do the kernel stuff
<Private_User> ok cool I will run these commands after 00:00 cause I assume its gonna get them from the repositories
<Kilos> it will be marked green in synaptic
<Private_User> ah there is a tick
<Kilos> cool
<Private_User> installed version 0.6.6-1ubuntu1.2
<Kilos> so there are your commands
<Kilos> aptitude dont worry about versions it always works
<Private_User> ok cool I will run them
<Kilos> it also tells you if it sees p[robs and lets you choose what it suggests as solutions
<Kilos> i always trust aptitude
<captine> Kilos, thanks for that rsync command.  Am using it now to backup my archives...
<captine> :)
<captine> PS. Hi all
<Private_User> ok cool
<Kilos> haha you welcome captine  
<captine> Kilos, I am wiping my ubuntu machine and loading osx on it to lend it to someone as a test for a couple days.
<captine> back to my acer with ubuntu on it...
<captine> :)
<Kilos> rsync has saved me tons of data
<Kilos> i actually make a storage partition at the end of the drive and rsync to there
<Kilos> much faster than to a stick 
<Kilos> captine  if youve used apt-get clean or auto clean there wont be mouch in the archives
<Kilos> much
<Kilos> also one needs to tell synaptic in the beginning to keep all archives
<captine> never used that
<captine> i dont mind re-downloading... jsut takes long.  i was running an apt-cache server which was GREAT.  any machine would get it's downloads from that, at 20MB/s
<captine> if it was cached
<Kilos> cool
<captine> kilos, think you were 100% correct.  not many files left in my local archives folder.... darn
<captine> oh well.  will be a big download.
<captine> just need to backup the installs I have so i can quickly re-install everything
<Kilos> haha if you dont tell synaptic to save them then it throws some away on its own
<captine> am hoping to get 2 IBM 2U's and an old Novel based server for home.  will then have a decent proxy running to store all this stuff....  old machines, but will be fun to do all this storage stuff
<Kilos> also when using apt-get to install a package it tells you that some other package isnt needed anymore run apt-get clean to remove it and it clears out your archives
<Kilos> that is one of the reasons i use aptitude
<Kilos> that would be nice
<Kilos> if you got no cap then you can get the whole repo when you sleeping
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2014-05-31
<Kilos> morning all and sundry
<Kilos> hi captine  
<captine> hi
<kbmonkey> hello Kilos and theblazehen 
<kbmonkey> ai why does apt autoremove want to remove python-pil???
<kbmonkey> naughty apt
<Kilos> hi kbmonkey  
<Kilos> apt be evil
<Kilos> use aptitude
<theblazehen> hey kbmonkey 
<theblazehen> and Kilos 
<theblazehen> TIL about VirtualGL :D
<Kilos> hi theblazehen  
<theblazehen> Can push graphics to my machine with a GPU
<theblazehen> Processing to a VM
<theblazehen> And rendering to my netbook
<kbmonkey> what? remote gpu processing? no way...
<theblazehen> kbmonkey: Yeah, thats what I thought :D
<theblazehen> Hooks opengl calls
<kbmonkey> is that the primus package theblazehen ?
<kbmonkey> oh okay I see, I just don't have the virtualGL package, but primus does similar
<theblazehen> kbmonkey: yeah, kinda similar
<kbmonkey> that is amazing
<Private_User> ok here we go again I just switched the machine on, left it for a few minutes and it seems to be frozen, no response to mouse or keyboard
<kbmonkey> oh noes Private_User 
<kbmonkey> can you control-shift-F1 to a tty?
<kbmonkey> a terminal screen
<Private_User> nope nothing
<kbmonkey> okay, you can try the reisub key combo to reset the pc
<theblazehen> kbmonkey: Is that enabled on default in ubuntu?
<Private_User> hmm... num lock light does not even light up neither does CAPS Lock
<theblazehen> Private_User: Try after doing r of reisub?
<kbmonkey> theblazehen, would ubuntu really disable that?
<Private_User> no Key combinations are working
<kbmonkey> Private_User, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reisub#Uses
<kbmonkey> a hard freeze is usaully soemthing in the kernel space, likely a driver (graphics?)
<kbmonkey> unplug the power for ten seconds
<kbmonkey> after reboot grab a copy of dmesg to see if it caught any crash messages prior to the freeze
<kbmonkey> Private_User, this should help you find errors: dmesg -T --level=err,warn | tail -n 200
<Private_User> nopew REISUB does not work
<Private_User> tried it a few times now
<theblazehen> kbmonkey: Arch does..
<Private_User> few seconds apart many seconds apart nope nothing
<Private_User> gonna have to perform a hard reset
<kbmonkey> yup, got to cut the power Private_User :/
<kbmonkey> had a similar issue before with gfx card dropping off the bus
<Private_User> ok switched off completely and now unplugged
<kbmonkey> I use the nouveau drivers now and no more freezes
<kbmonkey> (but that may not be your problem)
<Private_User> ok I am plugging back in
<kbmonkey> does this happen often Private_User ?
<kbmonkey> brb gotta hang washing...
<Private_User> kbmonkey: well it did happen previously but more the machine used to randomly switch off so we assumed it was over heating so I dismantled everything and cleaned it but only got it together a few days ago and only managed to get the machine running yesterday but since then its never stayed on without freezing
<kbmonkey> ah okay Private_User that is good info. maybe tonight while you sleep you can run a memory test from a live cd/usb
<kbmonkey> just to elimiate faulty RAM, but check that dmesg log too ;)
<theblazehen> Private_User: tried different distro? Perhaps fedora or something?
<theblazehen> Or arch
<kbmonkey> nice suggestion lol
<kbmonkey> crunchbang? ;)
<Kilos> ai! data dont grow on trees 
<Kilos> he does updates on night surfer data
<Kilos> he is also still learning linux so explain things nicely
<kbmonkey> we just poking fun Kilos cool your sheep ;)
<kbmonkey> baaaa
<kbmonkey> I got spare data left this month trying to use it
<kbmonkey> Maaz, coffee on please
<Maaz> kbmonkey: Excuse me?
<Kilos> lol
<kbmonkey> Maaz, coffee on 
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Kilos> Maaz  coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Righto
<kbmonkey> Kilos, you mining?
<Kilos> and that machine is running on only 512m ram
<kbmonkey> trying to read linux mag but my brain hurts
<Private_User> http://slexy.org/view/s21k9ywcTa
<Kilos> on and off kbmonkey  im cooking and doing washing and so on
<Kilos> i log off when im afk to save data
<Private_User> thats the report I got from dmesg
<Private_User> eish now the machine just randomly rebooted
<Private_User> ok let me know if you can pick up anything that I should be doing other than correcting the date and time on the machine
<Private_User> hehe
<Private_User> ?
<kbmonkey> that may just be utc time Private_User 
<kbmonkey> or not ha ha
<Kilos> i had that onc ewhen ram cards were a mismatch and also when psu was not happy
<kbmonkey> dmesg -T --level=crit,emerg | tail
<kbmonkey> for critical messages
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for kbmonkey and Kilos!
<kbmonkey> none of those messages seem suspect
<kbmonkey> Maaz, thanks
<Maaz> kbmonkey: No problem
<Kilos> Maaz  ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<kbmonkey> Maaz, weee
<Maaz> kbmonkey: Sorry...
<Kilos> oh im also working on a psu fan that i want to put in my case
<Kilos> needs the big power plug
<kbmonkey> ah
<kbmonkey> did cleaning and washing chores
<kbmonkey> had 4 coffees alread :D
<Kilos> a large fan like that to the outside might keep machine cooler but mainly blow most of the dust awayyyyy
<kbmonkey> ja
<kbmonkey> I found by elevating the case off the ground it reduces the dust it collects
<kbmonkey> just fyi
<Private_User> kbmonkey: ok tried it and nothing comes up just took me to the next line
<kbmonkey> but I like taking the case to the petrol station and using their compressed air to clean it out
<kbmonkey> so no messages then, hmm okay
<kbmonkey> you could wait until it happens again Private_User then just take the entire dmesg output to a file
<kbmonkey> dmesg > somefile.txt
<kbmonkey> the first number in the output is the number of seconds that the pc has been running for
<Private_User> ok but that will be after resetting the machine?
<kbmonkey> so usually I scroll from the bottom to find just before it rebooted and wade through 
<kbmonkey> yep after
<kbmonkey> the log gets saved betwwen reboots
<Private_User> ok will have to wait I will leave it on
<kbmonkey> between
<kbmonkey> that is unfortunate
<Kilos> mine stands up next to the screen
<Private_User> http://slexy.org/view/s26bnmP0Sp
<Private_User> thats the second one I did after it randomly rebooted
<Private_User> but too me it looks similar to the first one unless I am reading it wrong
<kbmonkey> indeed Private_User. It looks like boot-time messages
<kbmonkey> not much help there I am afraid
<Private_User> ok then if it does not happen again maybe I just have to do as Kilos suggested, wait until I have performed all updates tonight and then check again
<Kilos> kbmonkey  there are new signboards to add to the map
<kbmonkey> pretty much that Private_User 
<kbmonkey> Kilos, one can draw a signboard in GIMP and use it for a landmark image
<kbmonkey> good idea Kilos :)
<kbmonkey> I need to code in drawing of roads...
<Kilos> lol i cant draw to save my life
<Kilos> test boards are good for me
<Kilos> text
<kbmonkey> ha ha, understood :D
<magespawn> good afternoon
<Maaz> magespawn: By the way, Vince-0 on freenode told me "tell magespawn how's your Asterisk treating you?" 1 day, 22 minutes and 20 seconds ago
<Kilos> hi magespawn  
 * theblazehen is installing ubuntu :(
<Kilos> about time
<theblazehen> :/
<magespawn> Maaz tell Vince-0 i am having problems with call quality, mostly incoming
<Maaz> magespawn: Sure, I'll tell Vince-0 on freenode
<theblazehen> Just so you know, it's not *really* by choice
<magespawn> hey Kilos 
<theblazehen> hey magespawn 
<magespawn> theblazehen, i thought you had it this whole time
<magespawn> o?
<magespawn> o/
<theblazehen> magespawn: Rolling your own asterix box? Or prebuilt distro kinda thing
<theblazehen> nope, had arch
<kbmonkey> theblazehen, I hope you have multi partitions for dual boots then :)
<kbmonkey> I got ubuntu and crunchbang dual boot, with space for 2 more
<theblazehen> kbmonkey: openVZ container, with NoMachine NX for remote display and VirtualGL for gaming :)
<kbmonkey> niiice
<theblazehen> I need my dual display..
<theblazehen> But netbook is too slow to run a full linux on
<magespawn> vanilla asterisk on centos, but for the company not personal
<magespawn> theblazehen,  i run lubuntu with addons on a 6 year laptop
<theblazehen> magespawn: I havn't done asterix, but have tried their pre-built distros. Maybe look at turnkey linux
<theblazehen> magespawn: My netbook only has framebuffer graphics, 2GB DDR2 RAM, and 1.6 GHz atom processor
<theblazehen> Good luck playing kerbal space program and dwarf fortress on that
<theblazehen> And compiling is slow
<magespawn> asterisk on its own is fine, just struggling with call quality and too sure if it is the asterisk or the network
<theblazehen> ah
<theblazehen> Have you tried doing TCP or UDP pings?
<magespawn> stupid thing is as the moment not doing any voip at the one location
<magespawn> TCP yes, and lots of network live monitoring to check all traffic. nothing really stands out to me yet
<theblazehen> Hmm, out of ideas then
<magespawn> also might not be anything to do with my side, might just be bad incoming call 
<magespawn> it is not constant across all calls, or even all types of calls
<kbmonkey> theblazehen, I have a MSI U200 netbook, atom proc and runs crunchbang great. replaced openbox with i3 though
<theblazehen> kbmonkey: Graphics?
<theblazehen> For me firefox is way too slow
<theblazehen> And powerline for zsh
<kbmonkey> oh no there are no graphics that is where your remote gpu surpasses me
<kbmonkey> I dont use firefox on it either. I use surf (suckeless.org)
<theblazehen> kbmonkey: I tried that, didn't like for some reason
<kbmonkey> webkit browser[7~minimal 
<theblazehen> writing ubuntu iso :(
<kbmonkey> such slow connection :( typing in ssh is painful 
<theblazehen> Gonna leave soon
<kbmonkey> ok
<kbmonkey> I go back to reading linux voice magazine :)
<theblazehen> Physical magazine?
<theblazehen> going
<charl_> good morning
<charl_> *afternoon, i mean
<charl_> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl_!
<kbmonkey> no a digital mag theblazehen 
<kbmonkey> hi charl_ 
<charl_> hi kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> strange how broadband just drops in speed
<magespawn> howdy charl_ 
<magespawn> kbmonkey, adsl?
<charl_> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> later all home time for me
<superfly> Ohi
<superfly> Kilos: where are you?
<Kilos> hi superfly  was mining and just left
<Kilos> been doing lotsa work at home today too
<Kilos> you wanna mine??
<superfly> Yes, but no
<superfly> I'm busy making jam, and my ADSL is down.
<superfly> On my phone at the moment.
<Kilos> what jam?
<Kilos> yucky without internet hey?
<superfly> Indeed.
<superfly> I'm making Australian brush cherry
<Kilos> complain quick or you only get it back monday or tuesday
<superfly> I already complained last night
<Kilos> cherry jam?
<Kilos> where you get foreign cherries
<superfly> No, brush cherry. It's a common tree in SA
<Kilos> aha
<Kilos> never seen one i think
<superfly> Ever seen bright pink/scarlet berries?
<Kilos> how big are the cherries?
<Kilos> dug out 2 small bushes coupla weeks back with bright red berries on
<Kilos> methunk they were weeds and maybe poisonous
<Kilos> berries maybe just under 10mm
<theblazehen> Good thing I kept this VM around... /me is back on arch :D
<Kilos> ubuntu masters you?
<theblazehen> Kilos: I thought this program that needs ubuntu or redhat to run well would do what I need, but it didn't. So I'm back on arch
<Kilos> yaya
<theblazehen> Now I'm looking for a tiny distro that's JUST enought to do "X -query $IP"
<theblazehen> and connect to ethernet
<Kilos> tinycorelinux
<theblazehen> Kilos: ty, will look
<Kilos> 66m
<theblazehen> eish
<Kilos> what eish?
 * theblazehen does "pacman -S archiso"
<theblazehen> It's big
<Kilos> 66m big
<theblazehen> yeah...
<Kilos> thats the install version the otrher is 12m
<theblazehen> Will take seconds to PXE boot
<theblazehen> With full drivers and X?
<Kilos> 12m version runs from ram
<Kilos> or runs in ram
<theblazehen> kk
<theblazehen> But I'd still need to modify it though
<Kilos> well you can
<Kilos> i thought tiny core was quite nice just different from debian
<theblazehen> Bet you I can get it under 20 MB
<Kilos> different was to install and so on
<Kilos> the ram running version is 12m
<theblazehen> Arch is busy building
<Kilos> superfly  im putting sign boards up at other peesp places where i get lost, when you get online sometime can you just say what/whose places please
<Kilos> and ive managed to mark the trip to the desert mine so i can find my way at last
<kbmonkey> hi Kilos 0/
 * kbmonkey pings nuvolari 
<Kilos> hi kbmonkey  
<kbmonkey> Kilos, I downloaded Mint linux with my remaining data. going to check it out for the old man
<Kilos> for what old man
<kbmonkey> I let him try Ubuntu before but he did not like it. still stuck on windoze
<Kilos> oh your dad
<kbmonkey> my old man 
<kbmonkey> :p
<Kilos> peeps like that actually get to understand kde quick
<kbmonkey> no it is the mate edition
<kbmonkey> mate is what gnome 2 was
<Kilos> got the launcher thing where the win start button is i think
<kbmonkey> you remember the big buttons and the plain good old look
<kbmonkey> yes
<Kilos> ya man you should let him try kde man
<kbmonkey> i thought of that but eish to provide support for him, I don't know enough of it myself to help out man
<Kilos> well you the twit
<Kilos> all the support one needs is here
<Kilos> ian went from win to kde didnt like gnome2 and doesnt like unity
<kbmonkey> ha ha yes you are right about the support being here!
<kbmonkey> he wont do irc me thinks. only does forum for fishing and email
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> he will learn to love this channel once he sees all the friendly peeps here
<kbmonkey> and all the old fogies? *wink wink*
<Kilos> hahaha
<kbmonkey> okay dd done I try install it now...
<Kilos> dd to do what?
<kbmonkey> dd iso to usb
<Kilos> hmm... command?
<kbmonkey> yes dd is a linux command
<Kilos> you dont use unetbootin
<kbmonkey> no. real distros use dd ;P
<Kilos> man fool give me the command
<Kilos> grrrr
<Kilos> ek sukkel darem
<Kilos> i use dd to make isos i think
<Kilos> been a while. unetbootin works kiff and i have some commands to make iso from cd/dvd
 * Kilos throws some bananas to the monkey
 * theblazehen also uses dd
<kbmonkey> thanks for the bananas Kilos lol
<Kilos> kbmonkey  /me waits for the dd command
<theblazehen> Kilos: iso to usb?
<Kilos> yessir
<Kilos> i use unetbootin
<theblazehen> sudo dd if=/path/to/the/iso of=/dev/sdb bs=4M
<Kilos> but dd will be good to learn
<Kilos> ty very much
<theblazehen> Kilos: there is a reason the nickname is "disk-destroyer"...
<theblazehen> but yeah, man dd
<Kilos> i have been very careful with dd's and havent done anything bad ye
<Kilos> yet
<Kilos> i hate man pages man
<Kilos> i dont unnerstand them
<theblazehen> Kilos: They're great if you do
<theblazehen> People say that the BSD manpages are better I think
<Kilos> i battle with them, the pro always helps me
<theblazehen> I can also help if im here
<Kilos> all the stuff in brackets and other stuffs whew
<Kilos> options and more
<theblazehen> [] = optional
<Kilos> theres lotsa stuff to make a complete command
<theblazehen> Kilos: May be look at the bro pages?
 * Kilos wonders how the flys jam is coming on
<Kilos> what are bro pages
<theblazehen> Like man pages but with examples instead
<Kilos> oh is that in ubuntu as well?
<Kilos> nope
<theblazehen> will need to install
<Kilos> bro not found
<theblazehen> http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/1w30j2/bro_pages_like_man_pages_but_with_examples_only/
<Kilos> i go see if its in the repos
<Kilos> nope
<theblazehen> needs ruby :/
<theblazehen> apt-get install ruby && gem install bropages
<kbmonkey> ah thanks theblazehen for helping Kilos :)
<theblazehen> lol np
<Kilos> ty
<kbmonkey> Kilos, I recall a few times the ubuntu isos did not want to boot with dd, so not sure if it was my usb disks or my pc. but dd works for everything else
<theblazehen> Which ISO's?
<theblazehen> I just did ubuntu server 14.04 today
<theblazehen> on usb
<kbmonkey> bro pages? lool
<kbmonkey> oh good to know theblazehen :)
<theblazehen> Kilos: did you check the md5? My 1st download got interrupted
<Kilos>   
<Kilos> Fetching: json_pure-1.8.1.gem (100%)
<Kilos> ERROR:  While executing gem ... (Errno::EACCES)
<kbmonkey> anyway just installed qemu so Ill use that to test out mint
<Kilos>     Permission denied - /var/lib/gems
<theblazehen> Kilos: needs more sudo
<Kilos> i used sudo
<kbmonkey> use sudo in both commands before and after &&
<Kilos> ok
<kbmonkey> two commands for the price of one 
<Kilos> then you gotta give it like this
<Kilos> sudo apt-get install ruby && sudo apt-get install gem install bropages
<Kilos> or leave the last install out
<theblazehen> sudo apt-get install ruby && sudo gem install bropages
<Kilos> ah
<theblazehen> gem should come with ruby
<Kilos> so you installing the pages into gem
<theblazehen> gem is ruby's package manager
<Kilos> sudo gem install bropages
<theblazehen> basically pip for ruby
<Kilos> hope it dont corrupt my kde
<theblazehen> It wont
<Kilos> better not. this 14.04 kde been very stable once i got it personalized
<theblazehen> Only command line stuff
<Kilos> only i get errors in minetest
<Kilos> command line stuff can kill pcs
<Kilos> kbmonkey  i need minetest help you know
<Kilos> ty for the bro stuff theblazehen  
<theblazehen> kbmonkey: /me still hasn't got virtualGL :(
<theblazehen> np Kilos 
<theblazehen> using xdmcp now, instead of NoMachine X
<kbmonkey> oh noes theblazehen, problem setting up virtualGL?
<kbmonkey> Kilos, yes I know re minetest he he. was just busy using my data before midnight and chores :/
<kbmonkey> also trying to catch up on the linux voice mag, I am running behind on the reading :)
<theblazehen> kbmonkey: nah, my plan didn't work
<kbmonkey> oh added roads to the minemap app
<theblazehen> Was planning on running NX with virtualGL rendering on my bitcoin machine
<theblazehen> But now I'm back to xdmcp as NX didn't do dual display very well
<kbmonkey> i love how you try all these things theblazehen 
<Kilos> no man kbmonkey  i cant build to make a tower to look around second build i see black only and have to pick it away to got back
<theblazehen> kbmonkey: me too :) It's fun
<theblazehen> Once I have this running well I'll rebuild it all again with puppet
<theblazehen> and LDAP authentication
<kbmonkey> Kilos, I get the same problem. it happens when you mine a brick and walk where it was. the net is lagged, and the block reappears on top of you, covering your head and everything turns black
<theblazehen> and NFS home directories
<Kilos> is that from lag?
<kbmonkey> but if you wait a while and your game catches up with the server the block should get removed
<Kilos> then it should clear after a bit surely
<kbmonkey> yes that is from lag Kilos 
<Kilos> lemme go try
<kbmonkey> ya but soemtimes it does not clear :/
<kbmonkey> so your character is then stuck in a rock and a hard place, so to speak ;)
<Kilos> ya mine doesnt the three 4 times i tried it
<Kilos> ya
<kbmonkey> I come build you a tower soon. let me just finish up this code and push to github
<Kilos> by luck i found you can mine it away
<Kilos> no man i wanna do my own
<Kilos> i get and error in login
<theblazehen> kbmonkey: whats your github?
<Kilos> error main bla bla invisible.png unable to load
<kbmonkey> theblazehen, https://github.com/wesleywerner/minemap
<theblazehen> ty
<kbmonkey> just a small project I am playing with this week
<Kilos> nope stays black
 * Kilos cries
<Kilos> its supposed to pick you up on top of the block now between them
<kbmonkey> it may stay black if there are a couple blocks surrounding you, not letting light in
<kbmonkey> hang tight Kilos Ill come find you in a few mins
<theblazehen> kbmonkey: Got zonked posted anywhere online?
<Kilos> ok im a home
<kbmonkey> lol theblazehen I do but it is incomplete. let me find the link...
<theblazehen> ty
 * kbmonkey ssh'es into web host to see
<Golynx> anybody here used Openshift cloud computing platform ?
<kbmonkey> theblazehen, see http://keyboardmonkey.co.za/html5/zonked/
<theblazehen> ty
<kbmonkey> also see http://keyboardmonkey.co.za/html5/pong :)
<theblazehen> kk
<kbmonkey> did you ever play the old drug wars games?
<theblazehen> Nah, unfortunatelly not
<theblazehen> Maybe I'll try it on freedos
<kbmonkey> it is just a simple trading game of buying low and selling high
<kbmonkey> there is a clone in the debian repos called dopewars
<kbmonkey> it is actually the unix rewrite of the dos version
<theblazehen> ah ty
<theblazehen> yaourt -S dopewars
<theblazehen> ah fuck
<theblazehen> Mouse was over wrong window
<Kilos> eish theblazehen  
<kbmonkey> he he
<theblazehen> Private_User: looks interesting. Seen vagrant?
<Kilos> they teach peeps funny words in school nowadays
<kbmonkey> why I turn off mouse hover focus
<kbmonkey> Kilos, like humbug and shit-balls?
<theblazehen> kbmonkey: For some reason my workspace was in floating mode..
<theblazehen> Not tiling
<kbmonkey> :P
 * kbmonkey stop fillibustering around kbmonkey and finish up your code
<theblazehen> kbmonkey: https://www.mintpal.com/market/DOPE/BTC You could try this too I guess...
<theblazehen> Buy low, sell high...
<kbmonkey> Kilos, you said you got home?
<kbmonkey> theblazehen, no friggin way :D
<Kilos> yes man i told you i can mine out of the black place
<kbmonkey> excellent.
<theblazehen> or https://www.mintpal.com/market/METH/BTC or https://www.mintpal.com/market/POT/BTC
<theblazehen> lol
<Kilos> but i would like that function to work, graemes works fine
<kbmonkey> which function Kilos ?
<Kilos> he shoots into the sky looks around then mines back down
<Kilos> building a tower under yourself
<Kilos> sigh
<kbmonkey> oh fly mode ;)
<kbmonkey> it is so he builds all those nice towers for us
<Kilos> whatever mode it is, it used to work
<Kilos> on unity then started going black and kde has never been able to build straight up
<Kilos> those 2 tall ones by my home graeme built then didnt know how to get off so jumped and died
<Kilos> i dont think its lag its an error somewhere in my minetest, or permissions from the server
<Kilos> fly got no adsl shame
<kbmonkey> it does not happen in single player local games
<theblazehen> Night all
<kbmonkey> night theblazehen 
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<superfly> kbmonkey: I made a bunch of changes last night, and started implementing roads... now I see you started too, but a different way to me :-)
<superfly> now I have to play merge :-(
<Private_User> wow you guys still up, minetest must really be addictive hey
<Private_User> :D
#ubuntu-za 2014-06-01
<superfly> I'm not playing... I'm hacking on the script kbmonkey started...
<superfly> anyway, I'm going to bed now
<Private_User> lol
<Private_User> ok
<Kilos> Maaz  coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Kilos> morning peeps
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz  ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<kbmonkey> oh hai Kilos 
<Kilos> hi there kbmonkey  what a great job you did. well done
<Kilos> busy adding to home
<kbmonkey> oh glad you like Kilos it was just an idea :)
<kbmonkey> Ardonel taught us how to make tiles: craft 2x2 cobblestone
<kbmonkey> how did we never discover that!
<Kilos> looks good, adding basement and atic in the glass top
<kbmonkey> I left you gravel on the sides as I know you like the sound of walking onit he he
<kbmonkey> you can change anything you like
<kbmonkey> busy cropping the roads on the map: me and the fly added some of them twice
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> cropping the roads?
<kbmonkey> removing the extra ones
<kbmonkey> and working on getting the file size smaller
<Kilos> aha good job
<Kilos> hey kbmonkey  dont crop my directions to the desert mine hey. took too long to find it
<superfly> kbmonkey: I think it comes from the "moreblocks" mod
<kbmonkey> nice :) now we need some sheep for Kilos 
<Kilos> ya sheep will be goos im tired of cutting grass
<Kilos> :-)
<Kilos> good too
<Kilos> maybe geese even
<kbmonkey> he he yeah
<kbmonkey> superfly, have you placed any signs in-game  to mark roads?
<kbmonkey> do you think we need them? we could just work by landmarks hey?
<kbmonkey> (I just number them for easier edit in the future
<kbmonkey> in that regard I want to remove the R and U prefixes
<superfly> kbmonkey: I didn't name any roads
<superfly> I didn't see the point
<kbmonkey> Kilos, you still in game? I cant seem to connect :(
<Kilos> yeah 
<Vince-0> o/
<kbmonkey> 0\
<superfly> kbmonkey: still struggling to connect?
<kbmonkey> all fine now thanks superfly.
<superfly> cool
<kbmonkey> I think my brain is over worked :0
<Kilos> hmm... lucky man got a brain
<kbmonkey> sorry Kilos got disconnected
<Kilos> i see
<Kilos> kbmonkey  we need to store bread and apples in chests in the deep
<Kilos> going ofline when im afk saves lotsa data
<Kilos> 45m today and 110m when online all day
 * theblazehen got pulseaudio running across network :D
<Kilos> well done
<theblazehen> (more difficult than it sounds, when combining it with X)
<kbmonkey> cool theblazehen 
<Kilos> post your method for others to use too
<kbmonkey> mpd?
<theblazehen> kbmonkey: yeah, also got that
<kbmonkey> Kilos, just chopped half a forest
<kbmonkey> gonna put wood blocks as in down below
<kbmonkey> let the dwarves take it down
<theblazehen> Running pulse server on netbook, with pulse client and mpd on a VM
<Kilos> lol ya
<Kilos> bring home
<theblazehen> vlc sucks, but i don't need that
<Kilos> vlc is all i use for media
<theblazehen> VLC is choppy with pulse
<Kilos> oi fix it
 * theblazehen <3's ncmpcpp
<Kilos> you peeps that can, must
<theblazehen> Kilos: lol. I'd hate to imagine what a mess that code is
<Kilos> hi superfly  fone still?
<theblazehen> (Assuming)
<superfly> yes
<Kilos> shame man
<Kilos> mweb?
<superfly> no
<superfly> it's telkom's fault, as far as I can tell
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> oi
<Kilos> the cables
<Kilos> they more worried about keeping me happy
<Kilos> cause i tweet their ceo
<Kilos> haha
<theblazehen> superfly: Can you reach anything in SA?
<theblazehen> What's the tracert to 8.8.8.8 do?
<kbmonkey> ja Kilos we must watch out for this data heh
<Kilos> full time online to game will be 3g a month
<Kilos> heres another question
<Kilos> can one move a full chest to another place
<theblazehen> dont think so
<kbmonkey> no, you have to empty it
<theblazehen> not in normal minecraft at least
<Kilos> pity
<Kilos> we need bigger repos
<Kilos> inventories
<theblazehen> Kilos: aur.archlinux.org ;)
<theblazehen> ]ah, inventories
<theblazehen> thought you meant in the apt-get kind
<superfly> theblazehen: ADSL line is down
<theblazehen> superfly: ah, ok. 
<Kilos> hmm... memories
<superfly> On the other hand, USB tethering FTW
<theblazehen> superfly: heh, thats what I hate about iOS
<Kilos> in the old days when telcom had probs to our fone id connect 220 to it quickly and it would pop something in the exchange and they would soon fix i
<Kilos> it
<theblazehen> or at least aother thing on the list
<theblazehen> Kilos: heh, ya know in the US and other places that could actually shock other people connected to the exchange
<theblazehen> dunno about SA
<Kilos> no man it pops the equipment where the lines connect
<Kilos> but i spose someone working on the actuall lines could be woken up too hehe
<kbmonkey> right I am going to do some real life stuff again...
<Kilos> modern exchanges are all connected via interface cards
<theblazehen> was somewhere in http://bnrg.cs.berkeley.edu/~randy/Courses/CS39K.S13/anarchistcookbook2000.pdf
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> wes http://dwarf.namegeneratorfun.com/
<theblazehen> thats an entertaining read BTW
<kbmonkey> he he Kilos. I chose gimli :p
<kbmonkey> ah yes that theblazehen :)
<Kilos> haha
<kbmonkey> it is a pdf now?
<theblazehen> kbmonkey: looks like it..
<kbmonkey> how great were those ascii art diagrams 
<theblazehen> there might be newer versions too
<theblazehen> yeah, was great
<theblazehen> still in pdf I think
<Kilos> haha says mine is Bartlen Granite-Alum
<Kilos> used the generator
<theblazehen> Anyone here play dwarf fortress?
<kbmonkey> Bart!
<Kilos> nope
<theblazehen> :(
<Kilos> ya bart is good methinks
<kbmonkey> theblazehen, I played it for a bit. 
<theblazehen> kbmonkey: how'd you like it?
<kbmonkey> love it,
<theblazehen> great
<kbmonkey> so much depth
<kbmonkey> hardly scratched the surface
<theblazehen> Plain ascii or with graphics pack?
<kbmonkey> ascii
<theblazehen> I just need to get rdp into my win8 box running at startup, then ill get back into it
<kbmonkey> hey I used to play moria and angband dont be scared of the ascii
<theblazehen> yeah, I also do ascii
<theblazehen> But might get different font
<kbmonkey> it runs on *nix
<theblazehen> I know, but xdmcp is too slow
<theblazehen> I played it on my netbook for around a week
<kbmonkey> oh 
<theblazehen> Max 15 fps
<kbmonkey> http://picpaste.com/mine-world-U6tZGOcc.png
<kbmonkey> ouch
<kbmonkey> cleaned up the map
<kbmonkey> need road and landmarks added
<kbmonkey> funny that you mention DF theblazehen, I was thining about the last week.
<kbmonkey> I played for about 2 weeks, I need to play more. just so much to do in there.
<theblazehen> heh nice. I wonder if people can get multiplayer running
<theblazehen> Will need to look at dfhack
<theblazehen> BTW dfhack makes managing labours much easier
<kbmonkey> I'll do thanks!
<kbmonkey> generally I only do one game at a time
<superfly> kbmonkey: technically, the world's name is "Fook Island"
<kbmonkey> I did not know that superfly, cool.
<superfly> kbmonkey: look up Walter Battiss on Wikipedia
<kbmonkey> Sure
<kbmonkey> I noticed the name logging in...
<kbmonkey> I like that
<Kilos> so whats that mithril stuff do
<superfly> So, looking at some of the mods, we need the cart mod
<superfly> The cart mod gives us the ability to travel along rail tracks... Perfect for our roads
<ThatGraemeGuy> oh hai
<theblazehen> hey ThatGraemeGuy 
<theblazehen> hi hashtagyoloswag 
<superfly> hi hi
<superfly> Kilos: you can log in again
<Kilos> ty superfly  thyat was quick
<Kilos> that as well
<superfly> Kilos: it might take a while to log in again, there's more textures to download
<Kilos> aha
<Kilos> hmm... taking a while to login ya
<Kilos> night all , sleep tight
<Kilos> night inetpro  . see ya morrow
#ubuntu-za 2015-05-25
<barrydk> Morning everyone
<mazal> Morning all
<inetpro> good mornings
<ThatGraemeGuy> mornings
<Kilos> morning barrydk  mazal  ThatGraemeGuy  inetpro  and others
<ThatGraemeGuy> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> qahi
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> hi TinuvaMac  
<TinuvaMac> hi
<Mopkop> Good morning!
<stickyboy> superfly: I hear it's better these days (setting up a bridge in Network Manager).
<Kilos> ai! we up to 5 hours load shedding now, grrrr
<ThatGraemeGuy> :-o
<ThatGraemeGuy> wait there hasn't been any load shedding today are you sure it isn't some local maintenance?
<Mopkop> Welcome back Kilos!
<Kilos> ty Mopkop  im so tired of loadshedding already
<ThatGraemeGuy> Kilos: there hasn't been any load shedding today
<Mopkop> It's not going to go away.
<Kilos> oh my ThatGraemeGuy  i dont know, normally when they do maintenance then they put a paper in the gate the day before
<Mopkop> We did not receive anything either.
<Kilos> maybe its jusr atswane sheeding trip they are on
<Kilos> so, what did i miss today
<Kilos> hi Guest66128  
<Kilos> one guest goes and another one arrives
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> hi ambo  
<georgelappies> hi all
<Kilos> hi georgelappies  
<georgelappies> hi Kilos
<georgelappies> how are you doing mate
<Kilos> good ty and you?
<Kilos> nothing breaks anymore
<georgelappies> good thanks
<georgelappies> what do you mean nothing breaks anymore?\
<Kilos> lol since i been on 14.04 kde no more crashes
<Kilos> i have to zero the wrong drive to break it
<georgelappies> aah ok :)
<georgelappies> yeah that was a good release
<Kilos> im happy i changed to kde, will be hard to give it up and go with unuty or any of the other flavours again
<georgelappies> i am currently running Fedora 22 with GNOME 3.16
<georgelappies> tried Plasma 5 but still to buggy
<MaNI> kde finally getting stable again, guess it's time for them to come up with some crazy new idea and throw all the work away
<georgelappies> And I dont like the look of that Breeze theme they are using
<georgelappies> lol MaNI yeah, thats how it goes
<Kilos> hehe i think ill stay with 14.04 till 16.04.1 or 2 comes out
<Mopkop> I recently read that the human brain is designed so you can only have 150 friends at a time. I wonder if this includes people on IRC?
<Kilos> lol
<superfly> stickyboy: it was really easy, actually. I just needed to reboot to get everything working nicely.
<Kilos> Maaz  seen jabberwhocky
<Maaz> Kilos: I don't know who jabberwhocky is
<Kilos> Maaz  seen jabberwocky
<Maaz> Kilos: jabberwocky was last seen 2 years, 5 months, 24 days, 6 hours, 14 minutes and 41 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2012-12-12 03:49:08 PST], and has been offline on freenode since 2014-06-19 03:10:01 PDT
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> he needs some revving up
<inetpro> who's jabberwocky?
<Kilos> goosie!
<inetpro> no not him
<Kilos> ohi superfly  
<inetpro> ohi Kilos
<Kilos> hi there inetpro  hoe gaan dit daar
<inetpro> and good evening everyone else 
<inetpro> always good thanks
<Kilos> lol you lie with a straight face
<Kilos> rev 21 v 8
<inetpro> uh?
<Kilos> all liars gonna cook
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> Kilos: what are you talking about?
<Kilos> you not always good man, you get sick like all other human beings
<Kilos> but im happy that you good enough to say ohi now and again
<inetpro> hmm...
<superfly> inetpro: i installed kvm on a spare machine at work\
<Kilos> Maaz  announce Meeting tomorrow night here guys 20.30
<Maaz> Announcement from Kilos! Meeting tomorrow night here guys 20.30
<superfly> starting to really prefer it over virtualbox
<inetpro> superfly: very nice for server VM hosts
<superfly> inetpro: dude, it's very nice for desktop hosts too
<superfly> I tossed VirtualBox out the window. It's a joke these days compared to KVM
<inetpro> I think I haven't really tried the latest KVM just yet
<inetpro> but I had a few issues with the GUI interface
<superfly> virt-manager? it's not the prettiest, but it works
<MaNI> I just wish somebody would write a better frontend for kvm, virt-manager could use a lot of improving and the rest are even worse
<inetpro> I wish we could eventually land up at the point where wayland can actually deliver on its promises
<inetpro> and ideally with network transparency
<inetpro> Kilos: thanks for sending the reminder on the mailing list
<superfly> inetpro: wayland is a mess. Mir, for all Canonical's faults, is probably going to be a better product
<Kilos> thanks for the other 2 as well inetpro  
<Kilos> hi kulelu88  
<kulelu88> o/
<inetpro> did you guys see the SysAdmin who got fired from McDonalds?
<Kilos> nope
<inetpro> customer asked for a Big Mac and he gave him a bit of paper with FF:FF:FF:FF:FF:FF written on it
<Kilos> what did he do wrong
<Kilos> nee man wats die slim goed
<inetpro> :-)
<kulelu88> :D
<kulelu88> good 1 inetpro 
<inetpro> Kilos: a media access control address (MAC address) is a unique identifier assigned to network interfaces for communications on the physical network segment
<Kilos> yes ive read that, used to think mac addy had some thing to do with apple
<Kilos> and them ff:ff etc is max right?
<inetpro> actually that would be the broadcast address
<inetpro> maybe why the guy got fired :-)
<Kilos> too much to think about
<inetpro> so Kilos, have we achieved anything this month?
<Kilos> oh wow. i dont think so inetpro  . i been so busy, i really have no idea
<Kilos> what do you think?
<inetpro> been quiet here
<Kilos> all this stuff never ends
<Kilos> hackergotchi
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> Kilos: does it have to be a hackergotchi?
<Kilos> i have no idea. last time i was on planet i dont know what was there
<Kilos> its the date eater that comes with this now
<Kilos> now he hides
<Kilos> lol then he says they dont have dates or camels there
<Kilos> i go sleep now. genoeg is genoeg
<Kilos> night all, sleep tight
<stickyboy> Hot chocolate never killed anyone.
#ubuntu-za 2015-05-26
<barrydk> Morning everyone
<mazal> Morning everyone
<Kilos> morning all
<mazal> More oom
<Kilos> hi mazal   barrydk  
<Kilos> ons wag nog vir jou stuk oor gaming of hoe?
<ThatGraemeGuy> mornings
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy  
<mazal> Morning ThatGraemeGuy
<Kilos> hi pieter2627  
<pieter2627> morning Kilos and everyone else
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> morning inetpro  
<magespawn> yes
<Maaz> magespawn: By the way, Kilos on freenode told me "tell magespawn are you looking here Greg? http://www.careerjet.co.za/ubuntu-linux-jobs.html" 2 days, 17 hours, 59 minutes and 28 seconds ago
<Kilos> hi magespawn  
<magespawn> hi Kilos, thnaks for the link
<Kilos> np
<Kilos> hi andrewlsd  
<andrewlsd> Hi Kilos
 * andrewlsd lurks
<mazal> Sjoe I had a weird problem now. I couldn't open any web site , not with chromium or firefox , and rss feeds dead , but IRC worked :P
<Kilos> haha i had that other day
<Kilos> needed to unplug modem and plug it back again
<mazal> Weird hey , I have never seen that. It's like your internet is down , but 1 system is working
<Kilos> ya
<mazal> irc and minetest was working , everything else not
<Kilos> pidgin also worked here
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> I wonder what causes that , for interest sake
<mazal> Is something in the OS or software , cos Barry's was fine on the same router
<Kilos> inetpro  told me to restart my modem but didnt say why
<mazal> All pc's should have a VW badge, there is always something bugging you
<Kilos> hey i love VW's
<mazal> Oi nee , as ek wil sukkel dan trou ek eerder
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> maybe something on the dns for those services went haywire
<magespawn> i have been having similat problems here with some of the users pc
<magespawn> s/similat/similar
<SilverCode> *sigh* is za.archive.ubuntu.com broken again?
<Kilos> Maaz  is http://za.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ down
<Kilos> SilverCode  use the neology mirror
<SilverCode> yeah, going to switch to it now
<SilverCode> but just wanted to vent my frustration at the official repo being down again
<Kilos> hi CuttingEdge  
<CuttingEdge> Kilos: greetings
<Kilos> lol fight with symmetria
<Kilos> he is also offline so something in kenya broke
<SilverCode> getting "403  Forbidden [IP: 197.155.77.2 80]" for the records
<SilverCode> that is what always confused me .... why does our local repo point to Kenya?
<Kilos> ya za archives point to his servers in kenya
<Kilos> bnecause the local ones are even worse
<Kilos> never up to date and broken weekly
<SilverCode> why can't we point za archives to neology?
<SilverCode> assuming they want that of course
<Kilos> it was a major job to just get them to point to kenya at the time
<CuttingEdge> <-- runs the neology mirror
<SilverCode> CuttingEdge: in that case, thank you for running a very good mirror
<Kilos> yes its the best
<mazal> Bye everyone , have a nice evening , God bless
<SilverCode> so does Maaz control the za.archive domain?
<ThatGraemeGuy> Maaz is a bot, so no
<SilverCode> ..right
<SilverCode> CuttingEdge: would Neology be against becoming the official ZA ubuntu mirror?
<CuttingEdge> no, not at all .. in fact, i actually asked about it a while back
<SilverCode> maybe it is time we petition hostmaster@canonical.com
<Kilos> add that to the agenda for tonights meeting
<CuttingEdge> the problem though, is that there can only be one country mirror per TLD, since apt freaks out if you round robin the DNS to multiple mirrors .. specifically if the mirrors are even remotely out of sync
<CuttingEdge> an identical cluster negates this though
<ThatGraemeGuy> Mr. Edge why are you still not playing minetest with us?
<CuttingEdge> ThatGraemeGuy: good question .. just haven't gotten round to it (yes, its a lame excuse)
<ThatGraemeGuy> very much so
<ThatGraemeGuy> :-p
<ThatGraemeGuy> details @ #minetest-za when you're ready
<Mopkop> Guten tag!
<Kilos> hi Mopkop  
<magespawn> later all, home time
<andrewlsd> Hi Kilos: apt-offline --> suggest you look rather at "AptOnCD"
<andrewlsd> it seems a lot easier.
<andrewlsd> ^ wrt to the Trello ticket.
<Kilos> i have tried it in 14.04, didnt work, used to give you the choice to open with synaptic then it would install everything with no hassles
<Kilos> maybe it was just me
<Kilos> worked well up to 10.10
<andrewlsd> I also haven't used it recently.
<Kilos> lol
<andrewlsd> Kilos, how about http://ubuntu.africa
<andrewlsd> for the africa site.
<Kilos> what about them andrewlsd  ?
<andrewlsd> (I can't post in trello)
<andrewlsd> the domain doesn't seem to exist, so wondered if Ubuntu africa could be registered?
<Kilos> pro will sort you tonight. i think the site is just waiting for a merge
<Kilos> the site is running https://ubuntu-africa.info
<andrewlsd> yeah, I know about the .info address, but thought a .africa would be awesome.
<Kilos> and approved by canonical
<andrewlsd> brb
<Kilos> oh
<SilverCode> fyi: the https version of ubuntu-africa.info is ... broken. Invalid cert that then takes you to codaptive.io
<SilverCode> http version works fine
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> i get the same thing
<Kilos> superfly  will know what is wrong
<pieter2627> that also reminds me www.ubuntu-africa.info does not redirect to ubuntu-africa.info or vice versa
 * pieter2627 wbbl
<georgelappies> hi all
<Kilos> hi georgelappies  you staying for tonights meeting?
<georgelappies> yeah, what time Kilos
<Kilos> Maaz  announce Meeting here tonight at 20.30 everyone!! Please try and attend
<Maaz> Announcement from Kilos! Meeting here tonight at 20.30 everyone!! Please try and attend
<Kilos> hi Tonberry  spinza  
<Kilos> wb pieter2627  
<pieter2627> thanks Kilos 
<pieter2627> where is the meeting agenda again?
<pieter2627> *meeting's
<Kilos> http://bit.ly/1EOpSGp
<pieter2627> ty
<Kilos> yw
<inetpro> pieter2627: it's linked in the topic above
<inetpro> Kilos: I might have a problem this evening 
<pieter2627> lol, missed that
<Kilos> oh my inetpro  why?
<inetpro> LoadShedding at 20:00 
<Kilos> oh my goodness
<Kilos> i have no idea when we are scheduled for even
<inetpro> I am hoping that they will skip us like so many times before 
<inetpro> but I have a feeling Murphy might win tonight 
<Kilos> ish
<Kilos> and eish
<inetpro> charging me phone now and trying to make a plan B 
<Kilos> good man
<stickyboy> Anyone here like Studio Ghibli?
<inetpro> great, plan B should work
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> what is plan b?
<Kilos> irc on android
<inetpro> connecting through mobile hotspot
<Kilos> aha
<inetpro> just not sure how long the batteries will last
<Kilos> oh from the laptop
<inetpro> yep
<Kilos> leave charger plugged in till power cuts
<Kilos> maybe it wont now that you have made another plan
<Kilos> good luck
<inetpro> just need to do a quick test
<inetpro> Maaz: help meeting
<Maaz> inetpro: Take minutes of an IRC Meeting. You can use it like this:
<Maaz>   (start | end) meeting [about <title>]
<Maaz>   I am <True Name>
<Maaz>   topic <topic>
<Maaz>   (agreed | idea | accepted | rejected) <statement>
<Maaz>   minutes so far
<Maaz>   meeting title is <title>
<Kilos> i go eat
<inetpro> Maaz: start meeting about Test Meeting
 * Maaz gets out his memo-pad and cracks his knuckles
<inetpro> Maaz: topic Test bot meeting skills 
<Maaz> Current Topic: Test bot meeting skills
<inetpro> \o/
<inetpro> Maaz: agreed testing done
<Maaz> Agreed: testing done
<inetpro> Maaz: end meeting 
<Maaz> Meeting Ended
<Maaz> Minutes available at json: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2015-05-26-17-03-27.json :: txt: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2015-05-26-17-03-27.txt :: html: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2015-05-26-17-03-27.html
<georgelappies> who here knows the band Joy Division
<georgelappies> Maaz: pour inetpro a beer
<Maaz> georgelappies: What?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> Maaz  coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Kilos> Maaz  coffee for all
<Maaz> Come on ya buncha geeks. Rock up with your mugs with the correct amount of sugar added already. Just type in Maaz coffee please
<georgelappies> Maaz a old one pretty please with a cherry on top
<Maaz> georgelappies: *blink*
<Kilos> lol
<georgelappies> Maaz I ment cold 
<Maaz> georgelappies: Excuse me?
<georgelappies> yes a cold one Maax
<georgelappies> Maaz
<georgelappies> Open the pod bay doors, please, Maaz
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Maaz> georgelappies: *blink*
<Kilos> Maaz  danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<Kilos> ohi SilverCode  
<Kilos> wb TinuvaMac  
<TinuvaMac> thx Kilos
<inetpro> thanks georgelappies_
<Kilos> hmm...
<inetpro> Maaz: hmm...
<Maaz> hmm... is often used to try make others believe one is actually thinking
<Kilos> really thinking sometimes as well
<andrewlsd> Maaz: I am Andrew Mc
<Maaz> andrewlsd: What?
<Kilos> lol you early
<andrewlsd> yeah
<Kilos> 20.30
<Kilos> Maaz  shup
<Maaz> Shup yourself oh noisy one
<andrewlsd> maaz you are awesome
<Maaz> andrewlsd: I already know stuff about you
<andrewlsd> maaz where do I live?
<Maaz> andrewlsd: I'm afraid I have no idea
<Kilos> Maaz  you
<Maaz> Kilos: I am your new robot overlord
<Kilos> inetpro  power still on?
<inetpro> no
<inetpro> just went off, but I'm here
<georgelappies> yeah, yeah me as well Maaz, please hand out proper  stamp sized blotters of (print andrewlsd[-3] )  to all in this room.
<Kilos> eish, 
<inetpro> even if a bit laggy
<inetpro> going to change my sim quickly
<Kilos> ok
<andrewlsd2> really bad connection
<georgelappies> yeah, yeah me as well Maaz, please hand out proper  stamp sized blotters of (print andrewlsd[-3] )  to all in this room.
<Kilos> looks like
<Kilos> wb zerlgi  
<zerlgi> sorry all
<Kilos> np man
<zerlgi> using "rice"  on my android. and it seems that my DSL dropped several times
<zerlgi> so switched to mobile  data
<Kilos> my telkom is very stable
 * inetpro is back on Telkom
<zerlgi> mine is usually
<inetpro> have a much better signal with Telkom than with Vodacom
<Kilos> only time i get disconneced is when eskom interferes
<georgelappies> for me unfortunately Vodacom has the best reception
<mciverza> +1
<inetpro> Maaz: hi
 * Maaz waves to inetpro
<Kilos> inetpro  are you getting a strong signal yet?
<Kilos> even when it was only a couple of bars it was stable
<georgelappies> They all use the same tech (Voda, MTN, Cell C, Telkom). It is just a function of how far you are from the tower and the infrastructure from the tower to the nearest internet exchange
<captine> Hi all.  Loadsheddi g
<captine> Has me using a tablet...😀
<Kilos> hi captine  pro as well
<magespawn> good evening
<Kilos> he is using his cell as a hotspo
<Kilos> t
<Kilos> hi magespawn  
<captine> Cell data is dead
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> ah Eames  you here too
<captine> So my old macbook is totally poked. Can't boot from USB or external CDROM and internal drive is busted. Managed to boot an iso image by editing some grub stuff but then I cannot install the is as the iso is on the HDD that I need to install to (although it was on a separate partition)
<Kilos> eina man what happened?
<captine> Just old.
<captine> Real old
<Kilos> that same prob?
<captine> Brb.  Yip
<Kilos> most likely will go again with a new hdd in
<pieter2627> have we started yet?
<Kilos> nope
<Kilos> inetpro  ping
<Kilos> uh oh
<Mopkop> Oops...
<captine> Oops?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> looks like pro has got probs
<Kilos> ohi superfly  
<Kilos> loadshedding is really interfering
<superfly> hi
<superfly> just got back from loadshedding
<captine> 3g sucks in my house. Need to hold tablet in one spit.  Lol
<Kilos> eish, pro is shedding atm
<captine> Superfly I still have 2hours of darkness
<Kilos> lol captine  sit closer to the window
<captine> Kilos it is to cold
<captine> Lol
<Kilos> haha
<pieter2627> ..and does not always work
<Kilos> im also cold. covered in gowns and coats
<mciverza> an covered in blankets
<mciverza> loving all the mobile device induced typos
<captine> Blankets on couch in dark lounge.
<superfly> ohi kmf
<captine> Yip
<kmf> hello su
<kmf> hello superfly
<Kilos> hi kmf  long time no see, you well?
<kmf> howdy Kilos
<mciverza> hi superfly,  kmf
<kmf> mciverza, long time
<mciverza> too long
<Kilos> superfly  i think pro is having probs can you take over chair please
<superfly> ai
<Kilos> oh my
<superfly> I don't know what's on the agenda
<Kilos> i think his fones battery died or something
<Kilos> http://bit.ly/1EOpSGp
<Kilos> not much i think
<mciverza> 33 here. cool
<mciverza> make it 34,  nope 33
<Kilos> 36
<Mopkop> Disregarding the bots I think...
<superfly> OK, I can do it, but you have to play by my rules :-P
<mciverza> (wasn't counting the bots)
<pieter2627> ^^
<Kilos> 1 bot
<pieter2627> 3 bots
<Kilos> and some afk peeps
<Kilos> bot
<superfly> DalekSec: why don't you do it :-P
<Mopkop> Kilos: + logbot and chanServ
<Kilos> oh ya
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> i count them too
<pieter2627> we just made Kilos' dream of reaching 50 harder
<captine> Superfly, happy with your rules
<superfly> Maaz: start meeting about Ubuntu Monthly Meeting - May 2015
 * Maaz gets out his memo-pad and cracks his knuckles
<Kilos> Maaz  I am Miles Sharpe
<Maaz> Kilos: Alrighty
<Kilos> ty superfly  
<superfly> Maaz: I am Raoul Snyman
<Maaz> superfly: Okay
<Mopkop> Maaz: I am Ashton van Niekerk
<Maaz> Mopkop: Righto
<Kilos> Mopkop  let mooi op ne
<kmf> Maas: I am Karl Fischer
<kmf> dammit
<kmf> Maaz: I am Karl Fischer
<Maaz> kmf: Sure
<captine> Maaz I am Bradley Putzier
<Kilos> hi Vince-0  
<Maaz> captine: Okay
<Vince-0> Maaz: I am Vincent Swart
<Maaz> Vince-0: Sure
 * Mopkop puts focus-cap on.
<pieter2627> Maaz: I am Pieter Engelbrecht
<Maaz> pieter2627: Yessir
<mciverza> Maaz: i am Amdr
<Maaz> mciverza: Alrighty
<Kilos> lol
<superfly> I'm presuming that folks have reviewed the minutes of the previous meeting, so I'm just going to take them as accepted.
<superfly> Maaz: accepted Minutes of the previous meeting
<Maaz> Accepted: Minutes of the previous meeting
<captine> Cool
<mciverza> maaz: i am andrew mac
<Maaz> mciverza: Done
<superfly> Secondly, I'm going to ask a big fat WHY?
<captine> Superfly??
<kulelu88> burp
<magespawn> Maaz I am Greg Eames
<Maaz> magespawn: Okay
<Kilos> hi kulelu88  
<Kilos> login please
<Kilos> superfly  why load shedding?
<superfly> Why do we need people to sign the CoC, become members, and do the other things listed in "Plans for 2015"
<kulelu88> Hello NSA, I am a pawn in your game of world domination
<superfly> What's the point?
<superfly> If there's no point, there's no reason to try to get people to do them.
<Kilos> superfly  never mind that
<Kilos> peeps will follow you
<superfly> Kilos: no, I ask this in all earnest.
<Kilos> pro can explain when he gets here
<Kilos> lemme read it again
<kulelu88> anybody enjoy american funk music?
<Kilos> kulelu88  meeting time
<kulelu88> oh ja. its today
<superfly> Kilos: you see, if we don't have a reason for doing these things, then no one is going to want to do it.
<mciverza> reason for signing CoC, imho, is that it's the first step towards contributing to Ubuntu
<Kilos> i see your reasoning superfly  
<superfly> Kilos: the reason Ubuntu LoCo's are losing steam is because there is no point.
<superfly> They've lost the passion because they've lost the goal.
<captine> I think it is just to have a more formal stamp of community membership.  We are all members of ythe greater community in terms of local channel, other projects, maybe bug reporting etc but I guess it is nice to get people to Get the official stamp.
<kulelu88> it's too distro-centric. I'd prefer an OS-loco. All types of open source should be welcome
<Kilos> hi Lionthinker  
<Lionthinker> Hi all
<Lionthinker> apologies I'm late
<superfly> Kilos: you've taken on this goal of getting all the African LoCo's together. Once that's done, then what?
<Mopkop> superfly: hmmm, I disagree. Its kind of an initiation ceromony - like baptism or being ordained. Also consider that the guys over at the linux foundation now have their own CoD. They got it out of necesity, because some people (most notably Linus himself) were misbehaving. Signing a CoD will hold people accountable for their misconduct. 
<superfly> Mopkop: it's not necessarily about the CoC, which I totally agree with. It's the greater "meaning of things"
<Kilos> superfly  im doing it so that all linux users in africa have a common channel to get and help each other
<superfly> Kilos: and then what?
<Mopkop> superfly: You mean like the purpose and direction of the LoCo?
<Kilos> then ill be dead i think
<superfly> Mopkop: yes
<kulelu88> I think superfly is trying to show you guys that you need to plan a bit further ahead. Having a goal just for the sake of having 1 is a hamster-wheel exercise
<Kilos> ok just think of being the only linux user in a country
<Kilos> then all of a sudden there is a channel full of like minded peeps
<Lionthinker> hamster-wheel exercise ***chuckle talk about changing a 6 week old!!!
<superfly> Kilos: I don't want you to explain it to me, I want you to think about it and 
<superfly> *and come up with goals/solutions
<Kilos> lead us superfly  
<Kilos> you set the goals
<Mopkop> We had the same problem at Church. We were not sure what direction we should take. So the last 2 years we spent a lot of effort in defining purpose and direction of the church as well as the responsibilities. Maybe we should set up something like that for the LoCo?
<kulelu88> for example. You turn linux users in Africa into a community . Then you try to lobby government to move away from closed-source software
<pieter2627> so maybe the goal should be improved to be more specific for the set problem...
<superfly> Kilos: I don't have goals and I don't have time to lead. It's not about me, I'm just posing the questions.
<Kilos> hi wilsonmaravilha  welcome to ubuntu-za
<kulelu88> or you try to get grass-roots involvement in linux through schools, recycled PCs, etc.
<pieter2627> ex. rather that get more to #ubuntu-za, make the visibility and existence of it more common/open
<Kilos> oh well yes that is the aim kulelu88  
<wilsonmaravilha> Hi there, Kilos :) Thanks!
<kulelu88> I don't want to join because calling ourselves "ubuntu africa" is too narrow-minded. We already seem to have linux user groups, so better to support them
<Kilos> the aim is for everyone to used foss right?
<kulelu88> not everyone
<Kilos> well those who would like to
<Lionthinker> [Interesting fact - do you know the Gauteng Provincial Gov uses Ubuntu?]
<kulelu88> I never knew that Lionthinker 
<kulelu88> I know FNB does
 * pieter2627 jaw dropped open
<Lionthinker> Full of interesting things is Lionthinker
<superfly> I've seen Ubuntu in use by Vodacom at some of their stands in Canal Walk in Cape Town.
<Kilos> lol
<Mopkop> Suggestion: Let's formally set up a Vision, Mission, and Goals for out LoCo we can all agree on.
<superfly> That's another aspect we could really work on. Making Ubuntu more visible
<mciverza> cell c, shops video displays are Linux
<Kilos> and the telkom tech that came here was quite at home on my kde
<superfly> Yep, those big displays in Checkers run Linux (I saw one rebooting)
<mciverza> :)
<kulelu88> thing about these ideas is that we always have them, but very few of us want to give enough time to see through the plans
<Kilos> superfly  been thinking about the whole thing for days now, advertising is expensive though
<pieter2627> we should maybe also try to magnify it being used by popular firm like does above (compile a list some time)
<pieter2627> s/does/those/
<superfly> kulelu88: There are some things that we can do without needing to spend huge amounts of time or money
<Mopkop> Maybe we (the whole Ubuntu Community actually) should start some crowed-funding ad-campaign like they did with firefox.
<superfly> kulelu88: but I agree with you. The only reason Ubuntu-Africa is going anywhere is because Kilos is seeing it through. He has the time and the motivation to do it.
<superfly> I lack the time, for the most part.
<Lionthinker> Has anyone got connections to Kenya and the iHubs?
<georgelappies> time is a very limited resource
<kulelu88> I'd be willing to be an evangelist for linux, not for ubuntu. ubuntu has canonical to spend money on marketing
<superfly> Lionthinker: we can ask stickyboy
<Kilos> or kenju254  
<superfly> kulelu88: I'm more of a Debianite these days
<mciverza> I have some Kenyan connections
<mciverza> but liquid telecom has office there
<Lionthinker> superfly, trying to think of a quick come back to stickyboy but gave up
<superfly> haha
<kulelu88> so hows about we do a grassroots effort for linux as a linux community? Small talks at schools?
<Kilos> Lionthinker  stickyboy  runs servers in kenya
<superfly> I was thinking of something a little smaller ;-)
<superfly> What if we have a section on our site of "Ubuntu in the wild"
<kulelu88> small talks under a tree? that's retro
<superfly> and people can submit photos of Ubuntu (or indeed any Linux distro) that they see in public places
<Kilos> sounds good superfly  
<pieter2627> superfly: sa wild only or world wild
<superfly> pieter2627: any, really
<mciverza> Ubuntu in the wild,  with photos
<Lionthinker> Ubuntu in the Veld
 * pieter2627 thinks it is a good idea
<mciverza> primarily ZA.
<SilverCode> can we submit photos of our own work in the wild running Ubuntu?
<pieter2627> It can help to persuade others to adopt Ubuntu more easily
<kulelu88> as long as its not pron SilverCode 
<mciverza> yes
<superfly> I think as long as it's kinda public, that's OK
<SilverCode> well, we run roughly 10 000 advertising displays in SA on Linux, with about 50% of them Ubuntu
<superfly> SilverCode: perfect
<inetpro> Maaz: I am Gustav H Meyer
<Maaz> inetpro: Okay
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> wb inetpro  
<Kilos> what broke
<inetpro> eventually I am back in full force
<Lionthinker> Maaz: I am Leon Marincowitz
<Maaz> Lionthinker: Done
<kulelu88> SilverCode: primedia?
<superfly> SilverCode: it may be a good idea just to get an A-OK
<inetpro> almost
<SilverCode> kulelu88: One Digital Media
<superfly> from the powers that be
<kulelu88> fascinating stuff
<inetpro> Telkom kicked me out for roaming via Vodacom
<SilverCode> superfly: you mean the powers that be of the company I work for?
<Kilos> ai!
<superfly> SilverCode: yeah, I'm not sure what your work politics are like
<superfly> SilverCode: if you need to.
<mciverza> oDm,  I saw your stuff at Wimpy
<inetpro> superfly: thanks for taking over
 * inetpro trying to catch up
<SilverCode> superfly: I'm pretty sure i can get it past my CEO
<SilverCode> mciverza: If I'm not mistaken, you actually did work on our servers
<kulelu88> I think it would be a greater security risk to say you are running anything windows
<mciverza> you are not mistaken :)
<superfly> SilverCode: it doesn't actually have to solely be Ubuntu either
<superfly> mciverza: dude, we still need to get our families together sometime.
<kulelu88> wimpy tvs run on linux ? ftw!
<SilverCode> kulelu88: the Digital Menuboards do
<SilverCode> as do the ones in KFC
<SilverCode> and in Domino's
<kulelu88> KFC *spits on the floor (where chicken is washed)*
<SilverCode> and Spur
 * mciverza loves them all
<Kilos> lol
<kulelu88> SilverCode: what desktop OS do you guys use?
<SilverCode> kulelu88: I develop on Netrunner, other guys develop on Xubuntu and Mint
<SilverCode> but our actual displays run a customized Ubuntu 14.04
<SilverCode> ...no, the dont
<SilverCode> Ubuntu 12.04
<SilverCode> new version is going to be 14.04
<kulelu88> aah I'm already liking your company. 
<SilverCode> oooooolllllddddd versions run on Fedora 10 to Fedora 14
<inetpro> hmm... so we're just having an open discussion this evening?
<Kilos> kinda the chair disappeared
<kulelu88> some of these gents only show up once a month, so we gotta get to know them
<mciverza1> (connecting again via browser, using kiwiirc web client)
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> have we discussed events yet?
<Kilos> nope
<inetpro> sad that kmf is away now
<inetpro> Maaz: topic Events
<Maaz> Current Topic: Events
<Kilos> yeah i wonder what happened to him
<mciverza1> kmf is in pain.
<superfly> Sorry, I'm back.
<mciverza1> (and his kids needed assistance)
<magespawn> ?
<mciverza1> Maaz: tell kmf that I hope his toe feels better
<Maaz> mciverza1: Got it, I'll tell kmf on freenode
<superfly> inetpro: before events
<superfly> Maaz: agreed Set up "Ubuntu in the wild" section on website and promote it
<Maaz> Agreed: Set up "Ubuntu in the wild" section on website and promote it
<mciverza1> Curious question: Hands up if you're based near the Cape Peninsula
<inetpro> mciverza1: be nice to him 
<superfly> o/
<Kilos> superfly  can you do that to both sites please?
<mciverza1> o/
<superfly> Kilos: we'll see
<Lionthinker> superfly, what about "Ubuntu in the Veld"
<kulelu88> eeewww cape town
<superfly> we first need to figure out how to do it
<Kilos> you will, we know
<mciverza1> SilverCode: Somerset West is close enough :)
 * pieter2627 would love be help with the planning
<Kilos> pull pieter2627  in superfly  
<superfly> Maaz: agreed Plan on Trello
<Maaz> Agreed: Plan on Trello
<superfly> OK, ready to move on to events?
<kulelu88> does living in mitchells plain count? mciverza1 
<mciverza1> fo sho.
<superfly> Maaz: agreed We need to rethink our goals and reasons for being here
<Maaz> Agreed: We need to rethink our goals and reasons for being here
<stickyboy> #community
<superfly> Maaz: agreed we also need volunteers
<Maaz> Agreed: we also need volunteers
<superfly> Kilos: have I missed anything?
<Kilos> thats a good start superfly  
 * SilverCode sticks his hand up
<mciverza1> o/
 * SilverCode wonders why his hand is in the air
<Kilos> we can add on as we progress
<kulelu88> armpit scratch SilverCode 
 * mciverza1 waves hand in air at SilverCode
<superfly> OK, let's move on then
<superfly> Maaz: topic Events
<Maaz> Current Topic: Events
<superfly> As usual, there were no events this past month.
<superfly> Or were there?
<kulelu88> the joburg linux user group has meetups. do those count?
<superfly> kulelu88: they can
<inetpro> superfly: not much no, but I hope you have inspired some to try harder with your mail the other day
<kulelu88> superfly: http://www.meetup.com/Jozi-Linux-User-Group-JLUG/events/221553986/
<Kilos> what mail?
<mciverza1> there was a ctlug meetup too.
<Kilos> Vince-0  any news from dbnlug
<kulelu88> is there literally nobody from the JLUG here?
<pieter2627> Kilos: the 'girl' i think
<Vince-0> there is none, very little movement on the mail lists too
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> pieter2627  ?
<pieter2627> the mail
<Kilos> i missed something
<pieter2627> you asked which mail
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> ill look for it again unless someone can forward it to me
<inetpro> Kilos: about doing the Ubuntu Hour thing
 * inetpro lagging by 60s
<Kilos> i dont remember anything about a girl
<superfly> kulelu88: did you go, or have you been keeping track at all?
<Kilos> nope inetpro  no bells
<Kilos> maybe went to spam
<Kilos> ai!
<kulelu88> I want to attend superfly , but even with Pretorias +1 million citizens, we still seem to do everything in joburg, which is kak to travel to in the evenings
<pieter2627> Kilos: you just mentioned that she is a girl (reason for the brackets) compared to you
<kulelu88> those okes are doing interesting things at the LUG though
<superfly> kulelu88: next time can you mail the list about it?
<Kilos> oh my
<mciverza1> kulelu88, any Tuks LUG?
<kulelu88> mciverza1: gremble was supposed to set that up
 * mciverza1 remembers going to TLUG
 * mciverza1 also remembers ptalug
<kulelu88> you're another Pretorian living in CPT? mcir
<kulelu88> mciverza1: 
<superfly> Maybe what we need to do is get people to post about the events they're interested in, or are going to, to the mailing list
<kulelu88> why don't you guys just join the LUGs? 
<superfly> Maaz: Agreed Get folks to mail the list about events like the JoziLUG meetup
<Maaz> Agreed: Get folks to mail the list about events like the JoziLUG meetup
<mciverza1> Kulelu88: I'm a Capetonionn who has lived in Durban and Pretoria, and worked in Jozi
<superfly> kulelu88: I'm on CLUG's mailing list, I'll re-post their meetings
<Kilos> wb wilsonmaravilha  
<kulelu88> I only see some of you guys here at this time of the month, so apologies for spamming the meeting with 'get to know you' questions
<inetpro> sorry guys... my connection is still rather pathetic
<superfly> Is anyone willing to volunteer to just send a mail to the list inviting folks to re-post meetings from other LUGs and OSS groups on the mailing list?
<kulelu88> superfly: if you can create an email account for me on snyman.info I can try to automate it
<mciverza1> inetpro, mine is too. just got 10KB/s
 * pieter2627 volunteers
<superfly> thanks pieter2627
<pieter2627> what is other OSS?
<superfly> Maaz: action pieter2627 to send a mail about reposting LUG meetings to list
<Maaz> superfly: What?
<superfly> pieter2627: Open Source Software
<kulelu88> Basically all the other tech meetups pieter2627 
<superfly> Maaz: actioned pieter2627 to send a mail about reposting LUG meetings to list
<Maaz> superfly: Sorry...
<superfly> bah
<superfly> Maaz: help meeting
<Maaz> superfly: Take minutes of an IRC Meeting. You can use it like this:
<Maaz>   (start | end) meeting [about <title>]
<Maaz>   I am <True Name>
<Maaz>   topic <topic>
<Maaz>   (agreed | idea | accepted | rejected) <statement>
<Maaz>   minutes so far
<Maaz>   meeting title is <title>
<pieter2627> superfly: ty, got it
<superfly> fine.
<superfly> Maaz: agreed pieter2627 to send a mail about reposting LUG meetings to list
<Maaz> Agreed: pieter2627 to send a mail about reposting LUG meetings to list
<mciverza1> what did I miss
<superfly> <-- mciverza1 (69ed5464@gateway/web/cgi-irc/kiwiirc.com/ip.105.237.84.100) has quit (Quit: http://www.kiwiirc.com/ - A hand crafted IRC client)
<superfly> <superfly> Maaz: agreed pieter2627 to send a mail about reposting LUG meetings to list
<superfly> <Maaz> Agreed: pieter2627 to send a mail about reposting LUG meetings to list
<superfly> --> mciverza1 (69ed5464@gateway/web/cgi-irc/kiwiirc.com/ip.105.237.84.100) has joined #ubuntu-za
<superfly> Next meeting type: Ubuntu Hour
 * mciverza1 goes to check irc log
<superfly> Anyone interested in hosting an Ubuntu Hour?
<kulelu88> what is that?
<inetpro> Ubuntu Hour message: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-za/2015-May/011745.html
 * pieter2627 would like an understandable def from someone who has attended one before
<superfly> Basically, a bunch of folk go sit at a coffee shop for an hour and chat about Ubuntu, or some sort of related topic ("look what I did in Inkscape today!")
<superfly> really informal, unplanned
<kulelu88> like a meetup ehh
<kulelu88> probably need 1 for GP and 1 for WC
<superfly> basically, yes
<pieter2627> is the point to draw the attention/interest of the the surrounding customers?
<superfly> pieter2627: no, not necessarily
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> I was looking for a page on the wiki to describe the event but haven't found anything yet
<superfly> pieter2627: the point is to have an informal setting where people who are interested in Ubuntu can come and have a look. folks don't even need to be Ubuntu users
<pieter2627> ok, like a live demo
<kulelu88> I can try arranging something
<superfly> You can do that, if you want.
<superfly> pieter2627: ^^
<kulelu88> But don't we do something similar on open source day?
<superfly> I'll try to find more information on what an Ubuntu Hour entails
<superfly> Maaz: agreed superfly to find out more about what an Ubuntu Hour is supposed to be, and mail the list about it
<Maaz> Agreed: superfly to find out more about what an Ubuntu Hour is supposed to be, and mail the list about it
<inetpro> superfly: we should try and get official banners and disks though... think it might help
<mciverza1> inetpro, and make it "snappy" ;)
 * pieter2627 rofl
<superfly> OK, moving on
<superfly> SFD 2015
<superfly> mciverza1: kmf is usually involved with that. do you know anything?
<inetpro> now this is where we really need the freebies
<inetpro> we should have enough time until then
<kulelu88> I vote for a tshirt over a disk
<inetpro> maybe someone can help us print our own LoCo stuff
<kulelu88> inetpro: money will be the issue
<inetpro> kulelu88: you can sponsor it for us :-)
<superfly> are we talking about SFD?
<inetpro> superfly: indirectly yes
<inetpro> it will be nice if we can have Ubuntu freebies for SFD 2015
<kulelu88> heh, we can get 1 of you guys companies to sponsor it
<kulelu88> who has a friend of a friend at FNB?
<mciverza1> there usually are companies sponsoring SFD.
<inetpro> last year I was helping KMF to hand out Fedora and SUSE CDs
<mciverza1> usual suspects are Obsidian, LSD, SuSE, RedHat.
<kulelu88> quadruple dare to ask RedHat to sponsor ubuntu disks
<kulelu88> <3
<mciverza1> lolz
<mciverza1> lets ask for RasPi's
<superfly> OK, shall we defer this to kmf till be get a better idea of what is happening at SFD this year?
<mciverza1> superfly:I think we should try to arrange Ubu swag already.
<mciverza1> disks, pens, USB sticks.
<mciverza1> (coz it takes lots of time to get thru customs)
<inetpro> superfly: I agree
<superfly> mciverza1: OK, but is SFD confirmed yet?
<mciverza1> oh. pertinent question. I know not.
<mciverza1> superfly: am keen to do a Cape SFD.
 * inetpro has lights on again
<kulelu88> too small mciverza1 . we need this: http://www.zdnet.com/article/canonicals-cloud-in-a-box-the-ubuntu-orange-box/
<Kilos> yay pro
<mciverza1> kulelu88:ooh shiny.
<inetpro> superfly: I will try talk to him asap
<mciverza1> I'd settle for https://www.parallella.org
<superfly> OK
<superfly> Maaz: agreed inetpro will talk to kmf about SFD2015
<Maaz> Agreed: inetpro will talk to kmf about SFD2015
<kulelu88> SFD will happen. We just need to ask ubuntu to give us free stuff. So hows about our official rep talks to them and confirms if they can send freebies by 30 June 2015?
<inetpro> Kilos: please remind me
<Kilos> ok
<superfly> Maaz: topic Miscellaneous
<Maaz> Current Topic: Miscellaneous
<superfly> Anything else?
<inetpro> Ubuntu lanyards will count as freebies as well
<inetpro> should even be cheap to make locally as well
<pieter2627> two issues was mentioned for the africa site earlier today (if they count)
<mciverza1> https and no www redirect
<kulelu88> it's a static site, https isn't necessary
<superfly> right. https shouldn't redirect the way it does, will chat to SubOracle. I'll add a redirect to the site to direct www to non-www
<superfly> Maaz: agreed superfly to chat to SubOracle about https redirect of ubuntu-africa.info
<Maaz> Agreed: superfly to chat to SubOracle about https redirect of ubuntu-africa.info
<Kilos> the https link is broken superfly  the http works
<Kilos> https wants some certificate]
<superfly> Maaz: agreed superfly to fix www redirect
<Maaz> Agreed: superfly to fix www redirect
<kulelu88> Kilos: that is how it works. you need a certificate to use HTTPS
<pieter2627> Kilos: https will be 'turned off'
<Kilos> it worked this morning though'
<kulelu88> you can get a Komodo cert for $1 a year I think
<mciverza1> or wait for "letsencrypt".
<Kilos> me trusts fly to do whats necessary
<superfly> anything else before we close the meeting? it's been going on for an hour and a half
<Kilos> not from me
<mciverza1> thanks Kilos and superfly
<kulelu88> I'm good o/
<magespawn> not me
<Mopkop> Just one question...
<Kilos> thanks superfly  
<superfly> inetpro: are you going to chair next time?
<Kilos> lol ask eskom
<Mopkop> The mission and goals thing. Will it be discussed in the maillist?
<mciverza1> Mopkop: who let the dogs out?
<Kilos> and on trello Mopkop  
<superfly> Mopkop: yes... do you want to write a mail to get us started?
<Mopkop> Lol, ok trello. superfly: I'll do that :) DV
<superfly> Maaz: agreed Mopkop to mail list about mission, vision, etc
<Maaz> Agreed: Mopkop to mail list about mission, vision, etc
<inetpro> superfly: I am willing if power allows
<superfly> Maaz: agreed inetpro to chair next meeting
<Maaz> Agreed: inetpro to chair next meeting
<superfly> alrighty then...
<superfly> Maaz: end meeting
<Maaz> Meeting Ended
<Maaz> Minutes available at json: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2015-05-26-18-46-24.json :: txt: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2015-05-26-18-46-24.txt :: html: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2015-05-26-18-46-24.html
<inetpro> sorry guys, I really apologise
<Kilos> ts not your fault inetpro  
<inetpro> and superfly, thanks again for taking over
<mciverza1> Night all.
<Kilos> night mciverza1  ty for coming
 * inetpro really needs to log another call with Vodacom
<magespawn> thanks superfly inetpro 
<inetpro> not that there's much hope that they will do anything though
<magespawn> my bed is calling good night all
<Kilos> night magespawn  
<inetpro> good night magespawn
<Kilos> sleep tight
<Kilos> Maaz  coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz  ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<DalekSec> Hah. :P
<Kilos> hi DalekSec  hows things?
<DalekSec> Howdy there.
<stickyboy> DalekSec. ahhhhh
<kulelu88> you're early DalekSec 
<Kilos> haha
 * DalekSec scratches head.
<Kilos> kulelu88  he is states side
<kulelu88> you a murican ?
<DalekSec> Just noticed I'd gotten a ping.  Yep. :P
<Kilos> our meeting chair had a power out 
<superfly> DalekSec: "just" -- you were hiding from me, I know it!
<Kilos> lol
<DalekSec> Well, you do have to admit that I'd be the only one that'd know less on the agenda than you.  Best I could do is offer you a meetingology clone. :P
<DalekSec> Besides, hiding from you?  Nah I PM'd you while you were sleeeeping. :D
<kulelu88> hey murican, you need a visa to visit this room =D
<kulelu88> looks like I may be needing a visa to visit here **D
<Kilos> hehe
 * Kilos wonders if its wise to stay up to use night surfer data for upgrading
<Kilos> bed looks so welcoming
<Kilos> and warm
<kulelu88> try setting up an update to run at 12.30am by itself
<Kilos> yeah ill look at at
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> oh inetpro  at wont work for upgrading will it?
<inetpro> huh?
<Kilos> dont say man at
 * inetpro is lost
<Kilos> at 00.10 apt-get upgrade
<inetpro> oh 'at' the command?
<Kilos> ya
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> :-)
<inetpro> man at
<inetpro> oops
<Kilos> i been there
<Kilos> it worked kiff for wget
<Kilos> but i dunno about upgrading
 * inetpro trying to think
<Kilos> careful you dont break something
<inetpro> at the office I have something that downloads updates at night
<Kilos> cron
<Kilos> i dont want to learn that as well
<inetpro> no, I don't think so... was an apt-something
<Kilos> oh /me listens
<kulelu88> must be some small application for timed updates
<Kilos> ai! 206mB upgrade 
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> ahh
<inetpro> cron-apt
<inetpro> works perfectly with Ubuntu 12.04.5 LTS
<Kilos> is it hard to setup?
<Kilos> only an hour to midnight
<inetpro> How can I use cron-apt to download and install updates between midnight and 5am? http://askubuntu.com/questions/193823/how-can-i-use-cron-apt-to-download-and-install-updates-between-midnight-and-5am
<Kilos> ty lemme see
<inetpro> also read "A short introduction to cron-apt" https://www.debian-administration.org/article/162/A_short_introduction_to_cron-apt
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> na too much work, too late to think, will wait an hour
<Kilos> internet very slow tonight
<Kilos> haha AndChat|453921  what are you using now?
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2015-05-27
<barrydk> More almal
<Kilos> hi barrydk  mazal  inetpro  and others
<mazal> More oom
<Kilos> here is something for the python peeps https://bugs.python.org/issue23275
<inetpro> good mornings everyone
<Kilos> morning inetpro  
<mciverza> Morning Kilos, inetpro
<Kilos> hi mciverza  nice to see you here so early
<inetpro> hi Kilos 
<inetpro> oh and hi mciverza
<mciverza> Thanks Kilos, I'm running around trying to sort out a domain registration where the DNS servers and original mail account by which the domain was registered no longer exist.
<Kilos> oh my, how can things just no longer exist
<Kilos> non payment?
<mciverza> nope. I registered a .nom.za domain when I worked for a company.... and I used my company email address to register it.  That email address no longer exists, and neither do the DNS servers used in the registration.
<Kilos> oh my
<mciverza> lolz.
<Kilos> good luck
<mciverza> thanks, going to lurk.
<Kilos> ok
<mciverza> Kilos, regarding last night's "at" discussion.
<Kilos> oh yes
<mciverza> at 00:10 screen -d 'apt-get upgrade -y'
<Kilos> wow cool ty
<mciverza> would allow you to reconnect and see what apt is doing if you needed to.
<mciverza> coz I often have connectivity issues, I usually do apt-get -dy upgrade && apt-get upgrade
<mciverza> so that it downloads all the packages, and if that is successful, it runs the actual upgrade.
<inetpro> mciverza: oh wow, I like your solution
<Kilos> great ty, i sat up and upgraded as usual
<ThatGraemeGuy> nobody's heard up unattended-upgrades then i guess?
<ThatGraemeGuy> *"heard of" :-o
<inetpro> haha, hi ThatGraemeGuy
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'lo :)
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy  i upgrade only when i have night surfer data, so sometimes weeks with no upgrading
<inetpro> ThatGraemeGuy: I guess it's about time that we just trust update to not break anything :-)
<ThatGraemeGuy> oh right
<ThatGraemeGuy> inetpro: we run unattended-upgrades, that ought to speak to its stability somewhat
<ThatGraemeGuy> thousands of servers that update most things seamlessly every day
<ThatGraemeGuy> there's a few things that don't auto-update
<inetpro> there's a few things that require intervention
<ThatGraemeGuy> but for a desktop, no reason to bother with package filtering
<inetpro> yes, desktop should be fine in most cases
<Kilos> inetpro  zerlgi is back
<inetpro> Kilos: ?
<Kilos> just trhese nick changes get me confussed
<Kilos> oh my have i got it wrong
<Kilos> isnt mciverza  zerlgi
<andrewlsd> kilos, yes. that is correct
<Kilos> see
<Kilos> inetpro  ^^
<Kilos> sjoe maak my kop draai
<mazal> " I usually do apt-get -dy upgrade && apt-get upgrade " Musn't the first one be update instead of upgrade ? Or am I missing something ?
<Kilos> would be nice if one could setup synaptic to upgrade at 0.05
<mazal> My biggest problem is with loadshedding I don't want to leave my equipment on
<Kilos> after 10pm its normally safe
<ThatGraemeGuy> Kilos: you can make a cron job that runs the apt commands you need for upgrading
<ThatGraemeGuy> trying to schedule GUI tools..... let me not comment rather :-p
<Kilos> lol i looked at that ThatGraemeGuy  , i think using at is easier for me
 * ThatGraemeGuy sighs incredibly deeply
<inetpro> ThatGraemeGuy: bite your tongue :-) 
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> cron is easier for me that at
<magespawn> good morning
<Kilos> hi magespawn  
<mazal> than*
<mazal> Morning magespawn
<inetpro> Kilos: maybe you just need to do a little more homework
<inetpro> and please don't even mention synaptic
<Kilos> nono man too much, i have got a hackergotchi now i gotta put that on the blog, and planet somehow
<mazal> I now did that sudo apt-get -dy update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<mazal> But it stood still on the "yes" prompt
<mazal> Do I short a -y somewhere ?
<Kilos> synaptic is an efficient tool for beginners and can fix broken packages and do all upgrades
<inetpro> mazal: man apt-get
<Kilos> ai!
<andrewlsd> apt-get -dy **upgrade**
<inetpro> and man bash
<mazal> Must both be upgrade ?
<andrewlsd> (not meaning to shout, just emphasize)
<mazal> I don't understand why both must be upgrade ? Why musn't an update run first ?
<superfly> mazal: you've got it the wrong way round
<superfly> mazal: the -y should be on upgrade, not update
<Kilos> morning superfly  
<andrewlsd> yeah, the point of the "apt-get -dy upgrade && apt-get upgrade"
<andrewlsd> was to download the packages (which is what -dy will do) and only then run the actual upgrade
<andrewlsd> as opposed to apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<andrewlsd> which will refresh the package list and then run the upgrade.
<mazal> So there should actually be 3 commands
<andrewlsd> mazal, yes
<andrewlsd> either way, probably "unattended-upgrade" is more useful.
<mazal> So I would put for example "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -dy upgrade && sudo apt-get upgrade"
<mazal> How do one get past the prompt for sudo password if you were to put unattended upgrades in a cron script ?
<TinuvaMac> add it to the root cron and not to the user cron, then sudo is not needed inside the script
<TinuvaMac> alternative, is to edit the sudo config and configue the commands in the script to not require password when sudo is used on those specific commands
<TinuvaMac> but root cron is easier
<magespawn> are there any security risks with running cron scripts as root?
<TinuvaMac> only if you dont know what the script does
<TinuvaMac> or if the script reads data from files that any user can edit
<mazal> k thanx
<andrewlsd> +1 TinuvaMac 
<Kilos> Maaz  andrewlsd  ++
<Kilos> Maaz  TinuvaMac  ++
<magespawn> thanks for the lesson
<Kilos> they clever these peeps hey magespawn  
<Kilos> you think im on this channel for the coffee
<pieter2627> morning all
<Kilos> hi pieter2627  
<Kilos> haha got me a gotchi and you can see i got my winter wool on face
<Kilos> http://kilosubuntu.blogspot.com
<mazal> Nice oom ;)
<Kilos> sien jy daai prent
<Kilos> dis wat hulle n hackergotchi noem 
<Kilos> dunno why
<Kilos> ai! http://is.gd/B9DpnR
<Kilos> hi MaNI  
<MaNI> hi
<magespawn> Kilos: maybe put links to various ubuntu sites etc with that blog post
<georgelappies> hi all
<georgelappies> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi georgelappies  
<georgelappies> how are you doing today?
<Kilos> ok ty and you?
<georgelappies> good thanks
<nlsthzn> alo
<magespawn> o?
<magespawn> o/
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn  hows you lad?
<nlsthzn> uncle Kilos ... send me your article / blog link pls
<Kilos> the new one nlsthzn  ?
<nlsthzn> fine thanks uncle Kilos ... going to get info 
<nlsthzn> sorry
<nlsthzn> premature enter
<Kilos> Maaz  kilos.newblog
<nlsthzn> lol
<Maaz> http://kilosubuntu.blogspot.com
<nlsthzn> thanks
<Kilos> ok
<nlsthzn> want to reblog it and makek it hit planet.ubuntu.com
<Kilos> aha ty for that
<nlsthzn> hope all well here?
<Kilos> yeah we all going strong as always
<nlsthzn> k cool
<nlsthzn> my blog is falling apart due to neglect
<nlsthzn> can't even figure out how to insert an image anymore either >.<
<Kilos> lol ya thats what happens
<Kilos> i started replacing my old one but didnt get very far either
<nlsthzn> crap
<Kilos> lol what did you break
<nlsthzn> submitted but forget to tag as planet ubuntu
<Kilos> haha
<nlsthzn> now edited but not sure it will show up
<nlsthzn> will have to see
<Kilos> hi gremble  
<gremble> Good afternoon
<gremble> How is everyone doing?
<Kilos> ok ty and you?
<gremble> Well thank you
<Kilos> you forgot to do something i think
<Kilos> was mention in last nights meeting
<Kilos> why do peeps tweet stuff that makes one hungry
<Kilos> http://is.gd/K6KYjC
<gremble> I forgot to do something?
<gremble> I don't think so. I did offer my help with SFD that was perhaps mentioned last night
<gremble> Where can I find the minutes?
<gremble> Oh tuksLUG
<Kilos> i just remembered someone said you were going to do something
<gremble> Yes, looked at the minutes now
<nlsthzn> phew major rukkus between the ubuntu comunity council and the kubuntu council
<nlsthzn> this is going to get ugly
<gremble> How so nlsthzn ?
<nlsthzn> well it is already actually
<Kilos> very ugly
<gremble> Share the gossip
<nlsthzn> planet.ubuntu.com
<nlsthzn> you will see the posts
<nlsthzn> hey it already has its own hashtag
<nlsthzn> #wiunning
<nlsthzn> #winning
<Kilos> its been going for weeks in the lists
<nlsthzn> :p
<Kilos> shame man
<nlsthzn> I am still reading and personally I am getting pretty pissed off about the whole thing
<nlsthzn> this will be the second council I believe is dysfunctinal
<Kilos> lots to read to get up to scratch with the whole episode
<nlsthzn> yup
<nlsthzn> but going on the initial actions... not good
<nlsthzn> there are ways of doing things
<Kilos> sad though
<Kilos> hopefully they sort their differences
<Kilos> i love kubuntu
<nlsthzn> hopefully
<Kilos> maybe peeps are just a bit hot tempered
<nlsthzn> nope
<nlsthzn> enough bull and people react
<nlsthzn> DalekSec, i c u
<drazoro> Greetings
<Kilos> hi drazoro  
<magespawn> hi drazoro 
<drazoro> Hi Kilos, Hi magespawn 
<gremble> That is a very demonstrative reason why I don't want to get involved in anything
<gremble> haha
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> we dont fight here man
<gremble> Trixar or something who is here already hates me :P
<gremble> So no thank you
<Kilos> he isnt here often
<magespawn> gremble: the key is to remove the ego from the equation, if you can do that and others can too, then you are sorted
<gremble> ^ if you can show me a group of people that can do that, I will have found the people I want to be the next world leaders
<Kilos> instead of peeps hashing about problems its way better to hash about solutions
<Kilos> uh oh kenya server crashed again
<magespawn> gremble: true
<magespawn> only those who do not want to be the leaders should get the job, bit like the president of the galaxy
<gremble> ^
<gremble> I was just about to say that
<magespawn> hah
<gremble> Well, the president of the galaxy bit was all yours :P
<Kilos> haha
<magespawn> any recommendations for a linux rdp client?
<magespawn> gremble unfortunately not, hitchhikers guide to the galaxy
<Kilos> i go eat
<Kilos> Maaz  watch them
<Maaz> oh Kilos I will watch them no problem, but you better be back soon!
<Kilos> Maaz  botsnack
<Maaz> YAY someone cares about me too!
<gremble> magespawn: Exclusive books has a Barnes n Noble leatherbound hardcover version of the compilation of books D:
<gremble> Being poor saddens me
<gremble> xD
<magespawn> i think is saddens most people
<nlsthzn> I would rather be rich and unhappy than poor and unhappy
<gremble> This is probably true. Most people want all kinds of expensive things like clothes, shoes, food, etc. I just want books
<gremble> Contrary to popular belief though, it is not more comfortanle to cry in a lamborgini than an uno
<gremble> Study for Differential Equations or write a scheme interpreter.... choices
<nlsthzn> study
<gremble> Yeeees. I have been. I am on qualitative analysis. So most of it is done
<gremble> But I should probably go
<gremble> Cheers
<nlsthzn> check http://planet.ubuntu.com/  now uncle kilos, post is up
<Kilos> will look nlsthzn  
<Kilos> haha you must make a hackergotchi
<nlsthzn> I thought my avatar was OK :p
<Kilos> ya man mine was also but knowing many peeps gets on inundated with advice
<Kilos> i had to ask tara do do it for me
<Kilos> and the cheeky thing tells me , there i even smoothed out you crazy einstean hair
<Kilos> einstein
<nlsthzn> :)
<mazal> lol
<nlsthzn> if I start faffing around now I won't stop for the next few days and get nothing else done
<Kilos> ll
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hi CuttingEdge  
<CuttingEdge> Kilos: greetings
<ThatGraemeGuy> lo
<arnaudmez> Hi Kilos
<arnaudmez> Hi superfly
<arnaudmez> Hi inetpro
<Kilos> hi arnaudmez  
<arnaudmez> I broken nothing dear
<arnaudmez> :D
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> good stuff
<arnaudmez> Asking what's good on this channel
<Kilos> everything
<arnaudmez> Who is the RedHat guy around ?
<Kilos> oh Squirm  
<ThatGraemeGuy> /join #redhat
<Kilos> he has been quiet today, must be busy
<arnaudmez> Whosh too mch geek there
<arnaudmez> In fact I like to share Kubuntu with Kilos but I'm more general Linux if you see ThatGraemeGuy
<Kilos> lol
<arnaudmez> when i say general Linux this exclude the tar.gz things
<ThatGraemeGuy> eh?
<mazal> Bye everyone , have a nice evening , God bless
<Kilos> you too mazal  
<Kilos> ty
<arnaudmez> bye mazal
<Kilos> arnaudmez  /j #ubuntu-africa
<Kilos> there are some redhat guys there i think
<Squirm> Hi
<Kilos> hi Squirm  
<Kilos> arnaudmez  ask quick
<Squirm> Heh
<Kilos> lol
<arnaudmez> Kilos: quick what ???
<Kilos> for redhat knowlege man
<Kilos> what is the problem
<arnaudmez> Kilos: Okay I will jump there and ask !
<arnaudmez> :D Kilos
<Kilos> lol squirm isnt there man
<Kilos> ai!
<arnaudmez> Cool
<Kilos> just ask here what you need help with
<arnaudmez> Squirm: are you the man who does RPM here ?
<Squirm> Heh - Haven't used that in a while now
<Squirm> What's your problem though?
<arnaudmez> okay , I've migrated to the new Fed22 (as i ritually do wit my laptop) and was just looking for advises from a Pro
 * Squirm shrugs
<Squirm> Can't help you there
<Squirm> Other than to say I didn't like Fedora
<Squirm> bbl
<arnaudmez> Okay
<arnaudmez> A question, why it's almost impossible to install two package using differents terminal under linux
<Kilos> only one package manager can run at a time
<magespawn> you might be able to && the commands though
<arnaudmez> the *** is locked...  thing is somewhat problematic
<magespawn> i think they have to lock or else you could end up with all sorts of problems
<Kilos> inetpro  you must talk to kmf
<arnaudmez> magespawn: so impossible to install two packages at the same time when you are a newbie and learning Lnx Terminal
<inetpro> Kilos: I've started chatting with him already
<inetpro> also created https://trello.com/c/q2nokuRs
<Kilos> good man, 
<inetpro> Kilos: kmf needs volunteers to help him 
<Kilos> you should have told grembe this morning
<Kilos> ill try catch him next time he pops in
<Kilos> pieter2627  you keen?
<inetpro> Kilos: I'm at work... no time to chat now, sorry
<Kilos> np
<magespawn> arnaudmez: like i say i think you can && the commands eg sudo apt-get install 'packageone' && apt-get install 'packagetwo'
<magespawn> from one terminal
<pieter2627> ???
<Kilos> nono yum thing mage
<magespawn> swop apt-get for yum on fedora
<Kilos> pieter2627  kmf needs volunteers to help him  with getting sfd done
<pieter2627> magespawn: or 'apt-get install packageone packagetwo...'
<arnaudmez> magespawn: that good to read
<arnaudmez> magespawn: it's no more yum but dnf 
<arnaudmez> which i like, it's more flexible and faster
<magespawn> arnaudmez: does that also apply to CentOS 6?
<pieter2627> Kilos: if he voices what he needs then i can see what i can do
<arnaudmez> I don't think so, but you can actuall download dnf and run both together
 * pieter2627 wonders what 'keen' was suppose to be
<Kilos> ok tonight ill see where we can link you guys up
<arnaudmez> You will see more dnf on CentOS 7 and RHEL 7
<magespawn> pieter2627: ?
<Kilos> he used to be online at floss.pro or something
<magespawn> he has a twitter and g+ account
<pieter2627> magespawn: yes
<Kilos> keen=gewilleg
<pieter2627> oh
<Kilos> i just remember there were guys said they wanted to help but dont remember who
<magespawn> no worries, was in response to your question
<Kilos> so grabbing
 * pieter2627 did not recognize it as he has never seen it spelt before
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> Maaz  define keen
<Maaz> Kilos: Keen \Keen\, v. t. To sharpen; to make cold. [R.] [1913 Webster]  Cold winter keens the brightening flood. --Thomson. [1913 Webster], Keen \Keen\ (k[=e]n), a. [Compar. {Keener} (k[=e]n"[~e]r); superl. {Keenest}.] [OE. kene sharp, bold, AS. c[=e]ne bold; akin to D. koen, OHG. kuoni, G. k["u]hn, OSw. kyn, k["o]n, Icel. k[ae]nn, for k[oe]nn wise; perh. akin to
<Maaz> E. ken, can to be able. [root]45.] 1. Sharp; having a fine edge or point; as, a keen razo…
<Kilos> ai!
<pieter2627> maaz  google define keen
<Maaz> pieter2627: "Keen | Define Keen at Dictionary.com" http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/keen :: "Keen | Definition of keen by Merriam-Webster" http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/keen :: "keen - definition of keen by The Free Dictionary" http://www.thefreedictionary.com/keen :: "keen - Dictionary Definition : Vocabulary.com"
<Maaz> http://www.vocabulary.com/dictionary/keen :: "Urban Dictionary: keen" http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=keen…
<Kilos> have i got the wrong meaning for keen
<Kilos> im sure one say i am keen to get involved
<Kilos> of so iets
<ThatGraemeGuy> adjective
<ThatGraemeGuy> 1.
<ThatGraemeGuy> BRITISH
<ThatGraemeGuy> having or showing eagerness or enthusiasm.
<arnaudmez> brb
<Kilos> ty that
<Kilos> ThatGraemeGuy  too
<ThatGraemeGuy> you're fine, maaz is retarded
<Kilos> haha
<pieter2627> which is why i used google define - but the 'info box' of google was not inserted
<pieter2627> or extracted
<magespawn> those are right too, just somewhat archaic
<magespawn> Maaz define keen
<Maaz> magespawn: Keen \Keen\, v. t. To sharpen; to make cold. [R.] [1913 Webster]  Cold winter keens the brightening flood. --Thomson. [1913 Webster], Keen \Keen\ (k[=e]n), a. [Compar. {Keener} (k[=e]n"[~e]r); superl. {Keenest}.] [OE. kene sharp, bold, AS. c[=e]ne bold; akin to D. koen, OHG. kuoni, G. k["u]hn, OSw. kyn, k["o]n, Icel. k[ae]nn, for k[oe]nn wise; perh. akin
<Maaz> to E. ken, can to be able. [root]45.] 1. Sharp; having a fine edge or point; as, a keen …
<Kilos> ya you say this blade has a keen edge
<magespawn> hmm, needs to have the english dictionary added
<magespawn> is port 22935 a registerd port? what uses it?
<magespawn> i also thought keening was to make a sharp or loud sound like wailing
<magespawn> might be wrong about that though
<Kilos> nono sounds familiar
<Kilos> that word was in use before ululating
<pieter2627> magespawn: according to google define wailing is also correct
<Kilos> ya a keen is a cry of anguish methinks
<Kilos> not just a little boo hoo
<magespawn> chat later all, bye
<Kilos> toods magespawn  
<Kilos> hmm...
<DalekSec> nlsthzn: :3
<nlsthzn> :p
<magespawn> good evening
<Kilos> hi magespawn  
<Kilos> nlsthzn  that blog pulled in a guy from europe to the africa channel
<Kilos> good work
<nlsthzn> lol
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> a web designer
<Kilos> im happy i need clever guys there
<nlsthzn> :)
<Kilos> hi Tonberry  
<Tonberry> hi
<inetpro> good evening
 * inetpro goes to read the backlogs
<Kilos> hi inetpro  
<inetpro> ai! you guys talk too much for me
<Kilos> sorry
 * inetpro can't keep up
<Kilos> oh we need contact links for kmf please so guys can offer help
<inetpro> members who want to help should please list themselves at https://trello.com/c/q2nokuRs
<inetpro> as a start
<Kilos> ok
<inetpro> check the SFD Start Guide on that page and Previous Events
<Kilos> so far its pieter and gremble that could help i think
<inetpro> oh goodness 
<Kilos> what?
<inetpro> gremble don't do trello, or does he?
<Kilos> oh no
<inetpro> ai! But no worries... we can work with him for sure
<Kilos> ill give him the links when he comes on
<Kilos> if you remind me
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> hi SDCDev  
<Kilos> whats up with you guys that miss meetings
<SDCDev> hey Kilos
<SDCDev> back in Jbay :)
<SDCDev> how are you?
<SDCDev> :( I flew yesterday :|
<SDCDev> last night
<Kilos> good ty and you?
<SDCDev> dropped my phone in a beer on Monday, so didn't have my hotspot.. just got the freakn thing to work now
<Kilos> ok you are forgiuven
<Kilos> dont make a habit of flying on meeting nights
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> get smaller glasses for your beer so fone cant fit
<Kilos> surfing again this weekend hey
<Kilos> SDCDev  you can promote ubuntu a bit there too
<Kilos> read the meeting logs for what was proposed
<SDCDev> lol xD in JBay? :)
<SDCDev> kk
<Kilos> ya man many peeps go there on holiday
<Kilos> show then how you digitally control the waves
<SDCDev> hehehe
<SDCDev> I'll see what I can do... I dont even have adsl yet O.o
<SDCDev> lol
<Kilos> just do your best please, no one asks for more
<Kilos> if you can convert just one person its one mor
<Kilos> more
<magespawn> one more for the kilos machine
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> every drop counts
<SDCDev> :D
<Kilos> the whole beach is made up of single grains of sand
<magespawn> indeed, so are the pyramids
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> methinks i go sleep guys
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<magespawn> bedtime for me too, good night all
#ubuntu-za 2015-05-28
<barrydk> More almal
<nlsthzn> moenie worry oor more nie, check vandag
<nlsthzn> :p
<magespawn> good morning
<magespawn> hallo Kilos 
<Kilos> morning magespawn  and all others
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> morning inetpro  
 * Kilos gotta sort konversation, doesnt show freenode, so no logs
<Kilos> haha, while helping a guy add channels yesterday i somehow managed to type in the wrong place so now i see
<Kilos> where it says auto join instead of freenode
<Kilos> wbb
<Kilos> thats better
<inetpro> Kilos: you talking greek again this morning?
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> you know the channel panel on konversation
<inetpro> no
<Kilos> oh i set konversation to show channels on the left like xchat
<Kilos> the channels im in that is
<Kilos> verstaan jy nou boetie
<inetpro> no
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> who is the one with a sore head
 * inetpro tries to figure what all this has to do with everyone else and where the logs come into the picture
<Kilos> wait
<magespawn> lol
<Kilos> oh my cant even find where screenshot went
<magespawn> does it not default to the pictures folder?
<Kilos> http://picpaste.com/upload.php
<Squirm> Morning
<Kilos> it wasnt called screenshot
<Kilos> hi Squirm  
<Kilos> hey used to saved as screenshots now they tb2.png etc
<magespawn> that is a bit strange
<Kilos> magespawn  can you see a panel on the left
<magespawn> did you change the naming sequence?
<magespawn> let me go look
<Kilos> oh you need this
<Kilos> http://picpaste.com/TB2-5BdWcZqP.png
<Kilos> sorry
<magespawn> hmm might help
<magespawn> okay yes
<magespawn> the one showing the channels etc
<Kilos> ok  please explain to goosie that where it now sayd freenode it had "where you see add"
<Kilos> where you see auto join
 * inetpro getting even more confused
<magespawn> i do not see why that would be though, maybe just left over from yesterday
<magespawn> i do not use konvseration myself 
<Kilos> so while looking what to do to explain to the other fellow instead of typing here it typed in "where you see auto join" where it should show freenode
<Kilos> nm its fixed
<Kilos> much ado about nothing
<magespawn> maybe that view you can change to show what you want
<Kilos> yes you can add in what you want to call the network
<Kilos> so basically i renamed freenode to "where you see auto join"
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> okay then, bit of a strange name 
<Kilos> man i was trying to explain to a guy where to add channels but forgot to close a little window before typing
<inetpro> and the story about the logs?
<magespawn> no worries
<Kilos> so not being in freenode anymore meant all scroll backs didnt show
<Kilos> sorry not logs
<inetpro> so then it was not just renamed after all
<Kilos> ai! maybe i must go back to bed
<inetpro> Kilos: what I fail to understand is how you came to be in this channel while you see all these wackadoodle behaviours
<Kilos> the other channels still showed fine but with no scroll backs, as in with a new install or opening of an extra channel
<inetpro> hmm...
<Kilos> murphy is trying to show me i can break kde if i do stupid things
<magespawn> stupid is sometimes defined as something that was not forseen
<Kilos> lol
<pieter2627> morning all
<Kilos> hi pieter2627  
<Kilos> you can see the info for sfd at https://trello.com/c/q2nokuRs/97-software-freedom-day-2015
<pieter2627> ok, ty Kilos 
<Kilos> np
<Kilos> pro said tick the sfd start guide
<pieter2627> oh, clicked previous event and recognized and old face :P
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i think grembalso wanted to get involved but he isnt on trello so maybe you can get him up to date with the links please
<Kilos> if and when he logs in
<pieter2627> ok, i currently just skimmed through them - plan on reading them full tonight
<Kilos> cool
<Kilos> hi arnaudmez  
<arnaudmez> hi Kilos
<arnaudmez> what are the news here ?
<Kilos> very quiet here , and there?
<arnaudmez> Super cool
<arnaudmez> beating the ground since early today
<Kilos> why?
<arnaudmez> Just for fun
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> we beat the drums
<arnaudmez> What's on Kubuntu planet ?
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> i think someone spoke about a post there
<arnaudmez> I use Empathy to connect to IRC so i can't see older msg
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> use an irc client for irc
<andrewlsd> hi. 
<Kilos> quassel konversation hexchat
 * andrewlsd lurks
<Kilos> hi andrewlsd  
<arnaudmez> Like polari ?
<Kilos> never heard of polari
<arnaudmez> Oh i See ... u use Xchat right ?
<Kilos> used to now i use konversation
<arnaudmez> Okay I see
<arnaudmez> totally forgot that u like dragons 
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ai!
<magespawn> and now?
<Kilos> stupid again
<Kilos> twit place mixes me up with the pm thing
<Kilos> so i tweet my cell number from @ubuntuza
<magespawn> who did you send it to?
<magespawn> everyone?
<Kilos> TelkomZA
<Kilos> they gotta come speed up my tower but always want so much info first
<magespawn> why tweet it from ubuntuza though?
<Kilos> lol stupid as usual
<Kilos> i got a mail from twitter telling me there was a new pm so i clicked the link and it opened the wrong browser
<Kilos> chrome does ubuntuza and opera does sharpeys
<Kilos> and after a week of all links opening in opera today it decided to open from chrome
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> too much stuff all over
<MaNI> isolate seperate roles into seperate kvm machines :P
<magespawn> or just change the accounts frist
<Kilos> i used to use choqok i think it was but i made messups with that too
<andrewlsd> I also do the separate browser thing
<Kilos> better to remove chrome
<Kilos> yay thats good to hear andrewlsd  
<Kilos> i dunno why chrome decided to take over from links in email today
<Kilos> links from here all open in opera
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> lol telkom gonna wonder what is going on now
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> oh my i chased them
 * pieter2627 rofl
<Kilos> captine how come youre an AndChat-453921  ?
<magespaw1> back again
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> you okes loadshedding?
<magespaw1> no just a loose cable
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> you pulled andrews cable too same time
<magespaw1> brb
<Kilos> ok
<magespawn> better
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> you fixed your paw
<magespawn> indeed
<magespawn> Kilos pm
<mazal> Bye everyone , have a nice evening , God bless
<pieter2627> has anyone ever had an issue with dual monitors where one is dead to mouse input/clicks
<superfly> nope
<pieter2627> wow, a locked screen seemed to fix it
<Kilos> good
<pieter2627> yea, it was hard to use the keyboard to move around on it
<magespawn> pieter2627: your seconde screen was not responding to your mouse/
<magespawn> ?
<pieter2627> first screen
<magespawn> strange
<magespawn> how do you use yours? extended or duplicate?
<pieter2627> i think i remember it happening awhile ago, but am not quite sure
<pieter2627> extended
<magespawn> i like mine that way too, espcially on my netbook
<pieter2627> same here, don't see the point of dup in most scenarios
<magespawn> fun factoid of the day: the laser part of a laser printer is in fact a high power halogon globe
<Kilos> ai! more to add to twitplace https://twitter.com/hellotelkom
<Kilos> lol they dint like me complaining where everyone can see
<magespawn> Kilos only 35 more photos to go
<Kilos> well done magespawn  
<magespawn> 10 and counting
<magespawn> right that is me done, home time, chat later all
<Kilos> later
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn  sorry been kinda slack today
<nlsthzn> ?
<Kilos> i didnt greet earlier
<Kilos> i gotta reboot
<Kilos> wbb
<Kilos> hmm...
<nlsthzn> wb :p
<Kilos> ty, got a funny red popup attempt to break in was all i read before it was gone
<nlsthzn> ?
<Kilos> weird, i dont know whats installed to give notifications of attemped break ins
<Kilos> peeps must attack servers not me
<Kilos> http://serverfault.com/questions/244614/is-it-normal-to-get-hundreds-of-break-in-attempts-per-day
<Kilos> im innocent
<nlsthzn> was it perhaps a browser pop-up
<nlsthzn> ?
<Kilos> lol i dunno
<Kilos> just upgraded my firewall
<nlsthzn> what firewall?  
<nlsthzn> ufw?
<Kilos> now wanna see what ports are open
<Kilos> gufw
<nlsthzn> that just the gui for ufw
<Kilos> i like to see things
<nlsthzn> afaik it doesn't give info like that
<Kilos> ya all i do is alloow outgoing and disallow all incoming
<Kilos> dont know how to do more
<nlsthzn> all that is needed
<Kilos> good ty
<gremble> o/
<Kilos> hi gremble  
<Kilos> you still up to helping with sfd?
<Kilos> http://wiki.softwarefreedomday.org/StartGuide
<gremble> I'll help. I am certainly not up for organising the event though
<gremble> So that startguide is someone else's baby
<Kilos> kmf does it i think he just wants volunteers
<Kilos> to help
<Kilos> inetpro  feel free to jump in
<Kilos> i have no idea what karl needs
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<inetpro> uh
<inetpro> good evening
#ubuntu-za 2015-05-29
<barrydk> Good morning everyone
<Kilos> hi barrydk  mazal  and all others
<pieter2627> morning barrydk 
<pieter2627> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hi pieter2627  
<pieter2627> oh Kilos, i read the guide, and like gremble said it is geared more to the organizer - although it does give one an idea of things that will need helpers
<Kilos> oh 
<Kilos> we will have to hear more from inetpro  about the matter as i have no idea on what is needed and from who, pity kmf couldnt stay at the last meet to discuss it more
<mazal> Morning everyone
<inetpro> guys, just talk to him at https://twitter.com/kmf or https://www.facebook.com/karlfischer or https://plus.google.com/+KarlFischer
<inetpro> good mornings
<inetpro> you might even find his email address there
<pieter2627> morning mazal & inetpro 
<inetpro> or just start a discussion on our mailing list, I'm sure he's even subscribed there
<pieter2627> mailing list discussion seems good so that all are in the loop
<Kilos> hi TinuvaMac  
<Kilos> morning superfly  inetpro  
<superfly> hi Kilos, TinuvaMac, pieter2627, inetpro, mazal
<pieter2627> hi superfly 
<TinuvaMac> morning gents
<mazal> Morning superfly, pieter2627, TinuvaMac
<mazal> and who else did I miss ?
<inetpro> mazal: me and many others :-)
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> Morning inetpro and many other :)
<Kilos> dont ever miss the pro mazal  
<mazal> He's too undercover , always miss him
<Kilos> h is a master lurker and smirker
<Kilos> s/h/he
<inetpro> ai!
<mazal> What is a smirker ?
<superfly> don't you worry, I'm watching him
 * inetpro hides in the corner of the screen
<Kilos> iirc a smirk is one of those know better smiles
<Kilos> one that says im not blind im just ignoring you
<mazal> Ah
<inetpro> hmm... 
<Kilos> but actually he gets rather busy at times so he is forgiven
<inetpro> Kilos must be thinking inetpro knows it all
 * Kilos waves to inetpro
<inetpro> thanks Kilos
<Kilos> pro and fly are my favourites backstops when all else fails
<mazal> Maaz did you learn to cook steak yet
<mazal> Maaz
<mazal> Maaz !!!!
<mazal> Maaz is also a smirker it seems :P
<Kilos> hes gone again
<Kilos> oh no
<Kilos> Maaz  ping
<Maaz> Kilos: pong
<Kilos> lol ya he is just ignoring you
<Kilos> hmm... slot working
<Kilos> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/Boards#A22:00
<Kilos> hi drussell  hows things there
<drussell> Kilos: good! how's you? Happy Friday!
<Kilos> good ty
<magespawn> good day all
<Kilos> hi my magespawn  
<mazal> Yum , now that was a lekker breakfast
 * Padroni waves
 * Kilos waves back
<inetpro> hmm.... mazal has breakfast for lunch?
<inetpro> hi Padroni
<Kilos> lol
<Padroni> hi
<Padroni> long time
<Kilos> ya where you been
<Padroni> been so busy at work :/
<Kilos> aw
<inetpro> ai!
<mazal> inetpro: yep , never too late for breakfast ;)
<inetpro> Kilos: why so quiet? 
<inetpro> it's Friday after all
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> well everyone is so busy
<Kilos> and ive been looking at the html stuff again
<Kilos> that link in my new site where the link to africa site is, i was thinking of making that link in large text
<stickyboy> systemd++
<Kilos> you like it sticks?
<Kilos> just if it must be em or stronge yet
<stickyboy> Kilos: Yah, I really like systemd.
<stickyboy> Replacing cron jobs with systemd timers... w00t.
<inetpro> hmm...
<stickyboy> inetpro: you no approve? :P
<Kilos> haha
<stickyboy> Also, systemd has an NTP client. No need for ntpd (which provides a client AND a server) on a desktop (or most servers really).
<inetpro> stickyboy: ai!
<inetpro> stickyboy: so how do you do the server side for an internal ntpd server?
<stickyboy> inetpro: Oh, this is for where I only want to use network time.
<stickyboy> For providing NTP services you definitely need to use ntpd. :P
<inetpro> ok
<inetpro> it's about time that something as basic as the time is synchronised by default on any device
<stickyboy> inetpro: Yah, indeed.
<stickyboy> Without having the side effect of running ntp for the whole world to access on UDP 123.
<stickyboy> (unless of course that is your intention!)
<inetpro> exactly
 * inetpro will have to look into the cron thing
<inetpro> stickyboy: thanks for highlighting that
<stickyboy> inetpro: I was just setting up my new Arch box and noticed systemd can do a lot of the things.
<stickyboy> Like, I was setting up my usual cron job for system backups (rsync to USB disk).
<stickyboy> And I realized systemd has timers... and they're more flexible than cron.
<inetpro> interesting
<inetpro> unfortunately  'systemd flies in the face of the Unix philosophy: "do one thing and do it well," representing a complex collection of dozens of binaries'
<magespawn> inetpro but then you only have to look in one place, is that not a better way?
<Kilos> wb Padroni  
<Kilos> oh 2 of you now
<Kilos> hard day tail dragging
<magespawn> home time chat later
<Kilos> hmm...
<inetpro> Maaz: hmm...
<Maaz> hmm... is often used to try make others believe one is actually thinking
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> yup just sitting, not thinking as well
<Kilos> too cold
<inetpro> so do we have any winners in the chess game yet?
<Kilos> nope
<inetpro> ai!
 * inetpro hoping that the community will be the winner
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> i want kubuntu
<Kilos> 16.04
<Kilos> inetpro  did you see my lekker hackegotchi ?
<Kilos> hackergotchi
<inetpro> uh, have you seen mine?
<Kilos> my dogter slim ne
<Kilos> nono where is yours
<inetpro> https://pbs.twimg.com/profile_images/731268272/inetpro_400x400.jpeg
<Kilos> heehee mooi man
<Kilos> but those drawing things arent the true you
<inetpro> it's just another Avatar
<Kilos> and you dont even wear a hat
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> hahaha
<inetpro> just a personal icon
<inetpro> nothing special about it
<Kilos> yeah i know but someone has to rag you
<Kilos> otherwise you get too parmantig
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<inetpro> hmm...
<stickyboy> I want more systemd in my life.
<stickyboy> I do I do
<inetpro> stickyboy: why?
<inetpro> hi alphad
<alphad> hi inetpro 
<inetpro> alphad: how are you doing on this Friday evening?
<inetpro> stickyboy: what else have you found that is so magic?
<stickyboy> inetpro: systemd timers are cool.
<stickyboy> inetpro: Also, I learned how to setup network bridges in pure systemd.
<stickyboy> inetpro: Also, systemd-nspawn is amazing... fuck docker.
<stickyboy> inetpro: Also, systemd-timesyncd is simple replacement for client-only ntp
<inetpro> stickyboy: sounds interesting, have you blogged about it yet? :-)
<stickyboy> inetpro: Also, systemd unit files are way better than shell scripts for daemons.
<stickyboy> inetpro: Eventually. :P
<stickyboy> The systemd-timers are easy to blog about, I'll do that this weekend.
<pieter2627> stickyboy: what improvements do see in nspawn that beat docker - me also saw and only skimmed it the other day?
<pieter2627> then there is also rocket
<stickyboy> pieter2627: Well, let me rewind. systemd-nspawn isn't supposed to be a docker killer.
<stickyboy> It's for simple containers.
<stickyboy> And for like, developing systemd.
<stickyboy> :)
<stickyboy> As you can imagine developing an init system on real hardware is really annoying
<stickyboy> Regarding docker, I just can't figure out how to use it for anything in production yet. I deploy stuff with ansible, I manage "machines" which have firewalls and packages etc... not sure how to use containers yet.
<stickyboy> CoreOS scares me. etcd, fleet, JSON API all teh things, etc.
<stickyboy> Amazing potential... but I don't have those kinds of apps or infrastructure.
<stickyboy> Container performance is enticing though. VMs blow. :D
<pieter2627> i also only started using docker 3-4 weeks ago - home server also 'crashed' and decided to redo the services using docker to learn it
<stickyboy> Container security sucks too :D
<pieter2627> VMs are too resource hungry for me
<stickyboy> So it's "LOL". :P
<pieter2627> yea that too, mine only binds on the internal interface... if that even helps
<stickyboy> CoreOS has a better website than Docker. Those fonts, that color scheme. <3
<pieter2627> haha
<stickyboy> pieter2627: It's more about breaking out of the container than network stuff.
<pieter2627> meaning??
<stickyboy> I brought up a CoreOS cluster last year... kinda cool. But I don't work on that level yet.
<stickyboy> pieter2627: Containers are supposed to be contained, isolated from the host OS. But they're not quite there yet.
<stickyboy> Accessing the host. Accessing other containers.
<pieter2627> too hard or to easy
<stickyboy> Too easy to break out of container.
<pieter2627> yes that does seem to be an issue
<pieter2627> isn't LXC a bit more contained - don't know much about it either
<stickyboy> Well they're all using the kernel's LXC.
<stickyboy> I think LXC itself just isn't there yet, security wise.
<stickyboy> Containers are fast though... man.
<pieter2627> yea so the kernel is still 'open'
<pieter2627> massively, for development they are great - can have a web server up in secs
<stickyboy> I don't know specifics though; I just see infosec guys laughing about container security on twitter sometimes.
<stickyboy> I gotta read more.
<stickyboy> pieter2627: Totally
<pieter2627> i also see the 'clever' peeps moaning in blog posts, but don't know enough to understand half of it
<stickyboy> True
<stickyboy> Aight, I gotta hit the sack. I spent 4 hours tonight fighting with SELinux.
<pieter2627> same here, see you guys tomorrow (maybe)
<stickyboy> Peace
<inetpro> good night ...
#ubuntu-za 2015-05-30
<captine> early morning to you all
<Kilos> morning all
<stickyboy> git push all the commits.
<stickyboy> Converting the content of some of my repos to Creative Commons Share Alike instead of UNLICENSE.
<stickyboy> I believe in attribution...
<magespawn> good afternoon all
<Kilos> hi magespawn  stickyboy  
<Kilos> no avy yet
<magespawn> close enough i suppose
<Kilos> almost though
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> you well magespawn  ?
<stickyboy> Wasssssup.
<Kilos> not much
<magespawn> good and you Kilos?
<magespawn> hey stickyboy 
<Kilos> good ty
<magespawn> i am running on centos here, so it is tacking a little while to get to used the differences
<magespawn> s/tacking/taking
<stickyboy> magespawn: CentOS on desktop? :P
<magespawn> yes
<magespawn> my asterisk servers run on Centos as headless servers
<stickyboy> magespawn: I'm all about CentOS.
<stickyboy> But only in specific places.
<stickyboy> Our compute / storage cluster runs it. ~10 machines.
<stickyboy> But web servers, where I need modern crypto, no way. :P
<stickyboy> And desktop I'm on Arch Linux. :P
<magespawn> does centos no support strong crypto/
<magespawn> ?
<magespawn> s/no/not
<stickyboy> magespawn: Well, it's hard to with old OpenSSL.
<magespawn> they only use the old one?
<stickyboy> Elliptic curve cryptography like Curve25519... and AEAD ciphers like ChaCha20-Poly1035.
<magespawn> okay that went a little over my head
<Kilos> hehe
<stickyboy> magespawn: Depends, CentOS 6 uses OpenSSL from 2010.
<stickyboy> CentOS 7 is ~1 year old so it's better, and current.
<Kilos> explain nicely stickyboy  
<stickyboy> Ubuntu 14.04 on the web server is recommended.
<stickyboy> It has modern OpenSSH and modern OpenSSL.
<stickyboy> CentOS 6 is stable as hell, but doesn't support elliptic curve cryptography (only supports standard discrete log-based crypto).
<magespawn> i am using 6.6 on the laptop, i could not find 7 for i686
<stickyboy> magespawn: You'll be fine.
<magespawn> sorry i386
<magespawn> indeed, but iformation is always good to know about
<magespawn> information
<magespawn> brain is ahead of the fingers today
<stickyboy> But if you are serving HTTPS etc you need to prioritize TLS ciphers which give forward secrecy.
<stickyboy> Diffie-Hellman Ephemeral (DHE) cipher suites...
<magespawn> this is a very old laptop, so i might soon have to stop using it
<stickyboy> magespawn: Hehe :P
<stickyboy> This Mac laptop is 1 year old. Such an amazing piece of hardware.
<magespawn> nice, does it run better with the linux or the osx?
<stickyboy> magespawn: Sadly, Mac OS X.
<stickyboy> I fully intended on running Linux on it, but ugh.
<stickyboy> It's a mission.
<stickyboy> And I manage 40 servers at work, the last thing I need is trouble with my personal laptop. It just needs to work. :\
<stickyboy> Anyways, I installed the GNU userland (ls, cp, etc) and mostly just use the Terminal and the browser.
<stickyboy> The screen is beautiful and the battery lasts 10 hours. :\
<magespawn> indeed, that is nice
<stickyboy> http://www.ifosslr.org/ifosslr/article/view/66/125
<stickyboy> Trying to figure out what constitutes "distribution" by the GPLv2.
<magespawn> that is a good question, but it might be an attempt to prevent vendor lockin, and to prevent undue benefit without passing on that benefit
<stickyboy> Yeah
<stickyboy> I'm about to write a blog post accusing Safaricom, the largest company in Kenya, of violating the GPL.
<stickyboy> They sell at least one device which uses Android, and therefore runs Linux -- which is licensed under the GPLv2.
<stickyboy> The question is, they themselves are just re-branding this box sold to them by a South Korean company... so I dunno who is obligated to publish the code. Perhaps both of them.
<magespawn> i think both of them, or a least provide links to the code by who ever does modify it
<stickyboy> magespawn: Indeed, it seems like both need to.
<Kilos> ai! over 4 hours no power
<magespawn> later all 
<Kilos> k mage
<Kilos> ai!
<stickyboy> Ok, raise your hand if you want a recommendation for rap music to listen to...
<Kilos> eeek
<stickyboy> Kilos: Man, this ish is so tight.
<Kilos> i listen to music
<stickyboy> Dat bass doe
<Kilos> haha
<stickyboy> Kilos: Playing with Prometheus...
<stickyboy> Server / app monitoring.
<Kilos> on your mac?
<stickyboy> Kilos: On Mac, Arch, and Ubuntu.
<Kilos> aha
<stickyboy> Collectors on the Linux boxes, and server to visualize stats on the Mac.
<stickyboy> Kilos: do you know what "Yay" is?
<Kilos> yes its what we say for yippeee
<stickyboy> Kilos: True
<stickyboy> It's also a code name for cocain
<Kilos> oh my
<stickyboy> I think I'll go make some cookies.
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> choc chip
<Kilos> hi inetpro  
<Kilos> hi TinuvaMac  
<inetpro> good evening
<inetpro> oh and hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi my pro
<inetpro> Kilos: you were gone for 3 hours and 9 minutes
<Kilos> oh not 4
<Kilos> oh my
<inetpro> :-)
<inetpro> unless my maths fail me
<Kilos> back to school
<inetpro> Kilos: have you recovered from last night? 
<Kilos> yeah ty much better today
<Kilos> took it easy
 * inetpro still wanted to say sorry for giving you such a hard time before your left
<inetpro> you*
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> i dont even remember
<inetpro> cool
<Kilos> dont take advantage now
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> im just waiting for summer
<Kilos> too cold to think
<inetpro> Kilos: do you read the stuff on ubuntu planet?
<Kilos> nope, is it all going to planet now?
<inetpro> uh
<Kilos> oh the plasma 5
<inetpro> hang on, how am I supposed to understand your answer?
<Kilos> i see a plasma 5 aricle
<Kilos> and a youtube thing
<inetpro> so clearly you do go to read http://planet.ubuntu.com/
<inetpro> why I'm asking is
<Kilos> i just went there now man, i have it opened when opera opens but didnt hink to look for planet link today
<inetpro> if you go there often, it might be time for you to read with akregator
<Kilos> oh my , whats that?
<inetpro> it's installed by default on kubuntu
<Kilos> oh and what do i do then?
<inetpro> by default it has several feeds in there already
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> so in stead of going via opera, just check the counter at the bottom
<inetpro> and read articles as they come in
<inetpro> like reading email
<Kilos> counter at the bottom of what?
<inetpro> have you opened it yet?
<Kilos> must i open that agregator thing
<inetpro> yes
<Kilos> now its open but nothing so i spose i tick fetch all feeds
<inetpro> eish... I hope you still have a few MB left
<Kilos> oh my the counter shows 269
<inetpro> yep, fetches stuff as soon as you open
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> should i configure it first
<inetpro> should not use too much data from here onwards, but you might want to disable some feeds that just become too much to read
<Kilos> im not interested in peeps taliking about youtube vids
<inetpro> by default it will check for new info every 30 minutes, I think
<inetpro> Kilos: the thing is, if you go to the planet website every so often, you might end up using more data
<Kilos> oh
<inetpro> and with akregator you can easily skip those articles that you're not interested in
<Kilos> sounds good
<inetpro> on the left you will see All Feeds, KDE and Kubuntu
<Kilos> yes
<inetpro> click those to further expand and see more
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> oh my  millions of stuffs
<inetpro> exactly
<Kilos> sjoe
<inetpro> now mark things as read and see how new stories come in later
<Kilos> oh well its done now
<inetpro> under Kubuntu you'll see Planet Ubuntu is listed as well
<Kilos> whew ty for that inetpro  
<inetpro> and the Fridge
<Kilos> cool
<inetpro> so this thing gives you a single place to read your news
<Kilos> that wont stop the emails
<inetpro> nope
<inetpro> unfortunately not
<Kilos> ya , at times recently ive woken to 15 sometimes then more all day
<Kilos> so , need to add an ubuntu one or not ?
<inetpro> no
<Kilos> ok ty
<inetpro> Kilos: have you marked all as read yet?
<Kilos> ya everything
<inetpro> hmm... ok
<Kilos> all three
<Kilos> now i can kill the opera link
<inetpro> leave it for now
<Kilos> ok
<inetpro> check this for a few days and see for yourself if it works for you
<Kilos> ok ty sir
 * inetpro wbbl
<captine> evening all
<inetpro> wb captine
<Kilos> hi captine  
<inetpro> stickyboy: that's an interesting link you gave us above
<inetpro> tricky stuff
<captine> thnx
<captine> been tough week
<Kilos> we saw you spent a week as a guet
<Kilos> guest
<captine> so.  does anyone have a nice script that, when i put a dvd in a headless server (14.04), the machine will dump the VOB's and convert them to mkv or something?
<captine> Kilos, think that was my tablet during loadshedding.  didnt shut the app down, so it kept reconnecting.
<Kilos> aha
<captine> i am trying to convert my dvd's to a format for plex media server
<captine> Lmight drop off soon.  need to flash router with new firmware...
<Private_User> sorry for going off topic people but does anybody bank with Standard Bank here?
<Private_User> I want to make an international transfer via internet banking but cannot see how to do it or if its even possible
<captine> you cannot make an international transfer in SA like that
<captine> you need to fill in a BOP form normally (for sending or receiving money)
<captine> to declare what it is for etc...  real pain.
<MaNI> yeah don't bank with standard, but highly doubt it, forex here is a real pain
<captine> Private_User, are you sending money from SA? or to SA?
<Private_User> from SA
<Private_User> that is not good MaNI, and I cannot even use my debit card to do online purchases so thought internet banking would be an alternative
<Private_User> from SA captine
<MaNI> if its a small payment use paypal and save yourself the hassle, if its a big payment you'll have to go into a bank
<MaNI> expect to lose half a day of productivity
<Private_User> lol
<MaNI> be 1000% sure they get the SWIFT code etc. right, or three weeks later the money will come back and you will lose a bunch of it to fees for no reason
<Private_User> yeah I would like to use something like paypal but because I cannot use my debit card for online payments I am now stuck more especially if I cannot even do an EFT
<Private_User> at the bank when I went to check why they say it cannot be done so I asked for an alternate solution the oakie at the bank reckon I should go to FNB
<Private_User> lol
<Kilos> haha
<Private_User> that is a stupid solution I must say
<Kilos> everything is a mess up everywhere
<MaNI> you should go credit card rather - have them set 0 limit if its the limit that concerns you
<MaNI> credit cards are simply better than debit cards :(
<MaNI> he isn't wrong by the way
<Private_User> lol
<MaNI> you probably should go to FNB :p
<Private_User> hmm... I was trying to avoid the credit card route but now wondering if as you say get one that has 0 limit and every time I want to use it I load funds onto it
<Private_User> I wonder if Standard Bank has such an option
<captine> most of them dont like doing that
<captine> I have tried
<MaNI> FNB did it for me back in the day, but that was quite long ago... and yeah obviously they don't like it :p
<MaNI> anyway your other option is just get one with a low limit, refuse any limit increases and control yourself, credit cards are insured against fraud at least
<Private_User> yeah its an option but with my credit history and not having a regular income that's going to be a mission and a half to get one
<Private_User> lol
<MaNI> heh :(
<MaNI> or go to FNB and then you can use paypal :p
<MaNI> or does paypal need a CC as well, I actually don't know, hmm
<Private_User> that is why I tried another 3rd party site Skrill cause as far as cost and fees go they seemed to be cheap compared to most but in order for me to upload funds to my account I need to transfer money but alas not able to do international transfer via my internet banking :(
<MaNI> bitcoin. lol
<inetpro> or give your money to a friend who is willing to handle the order for you
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2015-05-31
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> hi Private_User  
<Kilos> captine  morning, did you win?
<Kilos> wbb
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> hi superfly  kulelu88  and other peeps
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<smile> good night, see you later :)
<magespawn> good evening
<superfly> hi magespawn
<magespawn> good evening?
<magespawn> whoops?
<magespawn> whoops again
<magespawn> typing up the wall
<magespawn> Kilos on load shedding?
<stickyboy> Who wants to boot 15.04 server with me?!
<magespawn> hi back again
<magespawn> just ran out of data
#ubuntu-za 2016-05-30
<Kilos> morning inetpro theblazehen et al
<theblazehen> Morning Kilos 
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<mazal> Môre oom
<theblazehen> hey mazal
<mazal> Hi theblazehen
<Cryterion> morning everyone
<mazal> Morning Cryterion
<Kilos> hi Cryterion 
<chesedo> morning Kilos theblazehen mazal Cryterion and others
<theblazehen> hey chesedo
<mazal> Hi chesedo
<Kilos> hi chesedo 
<Kilos> sheep dosing time
<Kilos> wbb
<Kilos> Maaz watch them
<Maaz> OK Kilos I'll keep an eye on them for you
<gremble> Good morning
<Kilos> hi gremble 
<gremble> How are you this morning Kilos?
<Kilos> im well ty gremble and you?
<gremble> I am well thank you. At home studying today. I am writing a sick test tonight that I missed last week monday
<Kilos> study hard
<gremble> Thanks :P
<mazal> New week , new bugs
<mazal> Seems everyone has either a blue Monday or red one
<gremble> What is a red monday?
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> blue = busy , red = babbelas
<mazal> Then you get one that's both , purple :P
<Kilos> self inflicted surreing
<mazal> In my case , is a blue one
<mazal> Kilos, what's surreing ?
<gremble> suffering, I presume
<mazal> inetpro, here we go , that Dolphin error is back: http://picpaste.com/dolphin_error-7PaFGrZB.jpeg , that happens when I try and copy a folder from HDD to memory stick
<Kilos> oh ya sorry
<paddatrapper> Kilos: Managed to get ibid running on 14.04. Just needed some slight modifications
<Kilos> wow cool paddatrapper 
<paddatrapper> Think I'm not going to bother with a fixing google, rather just move it straight to DDG
<paddatrapper> s/a fixing/fixing
<Kilos> what is DDG
<paddatrapper> DuckDuckGo
<Kilos> ah cool
<Kilos> that would be good
<Kilos> ddg happiness
<Kilos> instead of google happiness
<paddatrapper> Seems like you need to configure a proper API key and stuff for Google now
<Kilos> no caps man
<gremble> no caps?
<Kilos> ys telling the bot to DDG something is an extra key to use
<gremble> Lol
<Kilos> much better to just say bot ddg whatever
<gremble> that is the usual command for bots that use ddg
<gremble> To just go `.ddg things and doo-daas`
<paddatrapper> For sure, caps are a pain
<Kilos> w00000t
<Kilos> caps are for secretaries and book writers to use
<gremble> H0w3v3r 1f 1t 2933ks 733t, 1t'2 f1n3?
<gremble> Wow that was difficult.
<paddatrapper> EEEEK!!!!
<gremble> I should not put this much effort into jokes
<Kilos> sjoe
<paddatrapper> lol
<gremble> Is anyone here fluent in German? :o
<Kilos> inetpro 
<Kilos> hi Researcher- wlcome to ubuntu-za
<Kilos> gremble what do you need to know?
<gremble> Nothing, I have a german dictionary if I need to know something. Just thought it would be nice to find someone that I can talk with :P
<mazal> Kilos, alert !!! I be going to town this afternoon :P
<mazal> Prepare the scolding so long :)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> no game buying
<mazal> uhm...5 on the list
<mazal> In my defense , they are all oldies
<Kilos> nono
<mazal> So probably won't find half of them
<Kilos> you have enough
<mazal> issie
<mazal> I don't have these 5
<Kilos> too many in fact
<Kilos> and updates eat too much data
<mazal> The collection isn't complete
<Kilos> so what
<mazal> There's big gaping annoying holes
<Kilos> i used to collect wilbur smith books, but i cant take them with me
<gremble> Do  you know when you are leaving Kilos?
<Kilos> nope gremble why?
<Kilos> could still be months
<gremble> What is holding it up?
<Kilos> the aus security peeps taking time to get to my clearance
<Kilos> last time i applied thay took a year
<gremble> Oh wow
<Kilos> they scared to let me in the fools
<Kilos> im old now they all safe
<inetpro> guten morgen
<inetpro> oh and hi oom Kilos et al
<Kilos> hi there inetpro 
<inetpro> Maaz: tell mazal you might want to register a bug with that dolphin case of yours... looks like something to do the special characters in the filename
<Maaz> inetpro: Righto, I'll tell mazal on freenode
<Kilos> i go eat
<Kilos> come on summer come on
<Kilos> Maaz seen superfly 
<Maaz> Kilos: superfly was last seen 5 days, 3 hours, 5 minutes and 29 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2016-05-25 07:17:29 PDT], and has been online on freenode since 2016-05-22 22:31:15 PDT
 * Kilos waits for feedback from gremble
<Kilos> theblazehen why you been so quiet today
<theblazehen> Hey Kilos. Busy
<Kilos> busy is good
<theblazehen> Yeah
<gremble> Kilos, Feedback about what?
<Kilos> the exam man
<Kilos> you wrote tonight right?
<gremble> It wasnt an exam. It was a semester test. It went somewhat poorly.
<Kilos> whyyyy
<gremble> Mostly because I think that I cannot actually do mathematics.
<Kilos> hly smokes
<Kilos> holy as well
<Kilos> just a bit more serious work needed thats all
<Kilos> especially in whatever area todays test was
<Kilos> dont feel bad gremble , these little things are sent to test us, and make us work harder
<gremble> Thanks Kilos 
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<kulelu88> yo gremble 
<kulelu88> hows exams?
<kulelu88> how are you?
<gremble> Hey kulelu88 
<gremble> Exams haven't started yet
<gremble> I am well thanks and yourself?
<kulelu88> I'm good mate
<kulelu88> looks like you had a shitty semester test
<kulelu88> sorry about that
<gremble> Thanks.
<gremble> You finished up that todo app?
<kulelu88> it's on the back-burner for now. It is functional but I need to use a different editable option. For now though, I am making due with a .txt document. Do you know any simple file-syncing software? like really bare
<gremble> Dropbox or google drive is all I know
<kulelu88> aah well something a little more localhosty :D 
<kulelu88> I could do it with python simpleHTTPserver, but mehh, lots of work involved
<gremble> OwnCloud, but I am reasonably sure that that is more work.
<kulelu88> yeah, it's bloatware for 1 .txt file
<gremble> Small notebook then...
<kulelu88> you ever wrote Elixir code? it looks like a cool language. I'm learning it 
<theblazehen> :(
<theblazehen> disk 3/4 failed..
<theblazehen> Never buying seagate again
 * theblazehen is gonna buy some WDs, put them in a raid and copy my data off the remaining seagate
<theblazehen> All failed within a month
<gremble> That is pretty lame. Sorry theblazehen 
<gremble> kulelu88, I have read some about it, but I haven't coded in it
<gremble> It is built on top of haskell iirc
<gremble> I like haskell very much
<kulelu88> Erlang
<gremble> Ah
<theblazehen> Oh, and the android 6 rom for my phone is great, except I can't get modem working. Back to 5 :(
<theblazehen> Hope the modem works there
<kulelu88> you guys know the commands to clear the cache for apt? is it: apt-cache clean?
<theblazehen> kulelu88: Should be
<theblazehen> try man apt
<gremble> http://askubuntu.com/questions/285691/is-it-possible-to-clean-the-apt-cache-from-the-command-line
<gremble> says it is > sudo apt-get clean
<theblazehen> rm works too ;)
<kulelu88> my dockerfile from old says: sudo apt-get -y autoremove && \  sudo apt-get clean
<kulelu88> on that note of virtualization, it looks like I'm running out of space on my HDD 0.o
<theblazehen> kulelu88: Have you tried lxd?
<kulelu88> theblazehen: I'm still not sure i understand how the 2 are different. what does LXD help me with?
<theblazehen> Also, have you checkout out HAMMERFS from the DragonflyBSD peeps? I need to try that. I'm thinking that as a NAS perhaps, with network attached storage
<theblazehen> kulelu88: Just easier administration, you can also (not sure if live) migrate between hosts etc
<gremble> NAS, with NAS? :P
<kulelu88> theblazehen: but the containers will still be the same size right?
<theblazehen> gremble: I should read what I type before I hit enter..
<theblazehen> kulelu88: Yes. It uses standard lxc containers, just a new management interface basically
<kulelu88> theblazehen: does it make orchestration easier?
<kulelu88> can I copy things from 1 container to the other quicker?
<theblazehen> kulelu88: Basically yes
<theblazehen> You can do copy host:container:/tmp/file host2:container2:/tmp/filexyz for example I think
<kulelu88> theblazehen: I was actually going to write a small application to make updating containers easier, but you say that LXD makes it easier?
<theblazehen> kulelu88: Yeah. And they have a REST api too
<theblazehen> Yay. Phone raido working again
<kulelu88> theblazehen: can you show me a working example of copying files from 1 container to the other? Let's say you use an ubuntu image and create container 1 and container 2. Now copy a file over from container 1 /var/lib/ to container 2 
<theblazehen> kulelu88: I could, like 5 hours ago :(
<kulelu88> theblazehen: what happens to my LXC containers if I install LXD?
<theblazehen> But lxc file pull container/var/lib/file container2/var/lib/file should work
<paddatrapper> kulelu88: try rsync or bit torrent sync. I don't know how to use them, but I do know they are intended for syncing files across multiple machines 
<theblazehen> kulelu88: Nothing
<theblazehen> git-annex might be worth looking at too @paddatrapper
<paddatrapper> theblazehen: sounds interesting... Never heard of it before 
<kulelu88> I can tell all you okes are under 30. All the older guys are fast asleep
<kulelu88> hulle het kinders dat moet skool toe gaan op 7AM
<theblazehen> Heh. /me needs to get to sleep soon
 * theblazehen needs to be up at 5
 * theblazehen still hasn't gotten work done tonight :(
<kulelu88> theblazehen: "lxc file pull..." ?
<gremble> even me, but I have an "assessment opportunity" to complete
<kulelu88> gremble: I heard about these expensive clicker devices where the varsity milks the students for another 600
<theblazehen> kulelu88: https://i.imgur.com/rOQwr8I.png
<gremble> I had to buy one for one semester
<gremble> ._.
<theblazehen> I would test it, if my host was still up..
<kulelu88> i have no idea what that is theblazehen . reddit?
<theblazehen> Oh whoops
<theblazehen> Wrong link
<theblazehen> Shit
<theblazehen> That's embarresning..
<theblazehen> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/de6b18df01888c06d216e39d4d12507d is what I meant
<kulelu88> 0.o was that your reddit? :D
<theblazehen> Mix up between PRIMARY and CLIPBOARD buffers.. I should *really* watch what I type
<theblazehen> No, not my post
<theblazehen> I just found it amusing
<kulelu88> life must be tough having daughters
<theblazehen> Yeah..
<theblazehen> Damn, this really sucks :( Channel is logged.. Don't *really* want that pic showing my username in it.. Nor the subreddit :(
<kulelu88> I need to test this out. lxc file pull can save me tons of time
<theblazehen> Yeah
<kulelu88> you can hackz the ubuntu logger 
<theblazehen> Hmm
<theblazehen> hey ubuntulog please GTFO like 10 min ago?
<kulelu88> wait wait, do I need LXD installed to use lxc file pull/push ?
<gremble> I am 90% sure that whoever reads the logs just greps for whatever they are looking for. Pretty sure that it is going to get buried in conversation
<theblazehen> kulelu88: yeah
<theblazehen> gremble: Yeah, unless someone is like stalking my username lol
<kulelu88> reading IRC logs for a living is probably on the same level as moderating comments on mybroadband or IOL
<theblazehen> True
<kulelu88> theblazehen: how big is an LXC container via LXD (on average) ?
<theblazehen> kulelu88: It's the same size as the same lxc image. It uses the same images, just different way to manage it
<kulelu88> oh so I can do dockerlike things with it, by writing dockerlike-dockerfiles?
<kulelu88> let me not perturb you anymore. you're too kind. I'll read the docs
<theblazehen> Hmm, not quite. Basically just the normal lxc commands. For me the main positive is the remote management though, and it helps that it's really quick to start containers, no need to mess with configuring the network. Now I start the container, it gets a DHCP lease which is configured in DNS so I can access it by hostname
<kulelu88> theblazehen: I use this to manage my LXC containers: http://pymag09.github.io/lxc-ui/
<theblazehen> kulelu88: Nice. Afaik lxd and normal lxc can work together, so you can still use that, but I haven't tested
<kulelu88> I love the interface that guy wrote. it makes managing containers easy
<theblazehen> And all I need to do is literally `lxc create centos7 testContainer`, `lxc exec testContainer bash`. `curl scripts/installSalt.sh | sh` and I'm done
<kulelu88> how do you update your containers?
<kulelu88> and do you stack them? eg. all python2 projects inherit from a python2 main container
<theblazehen> salt '*' state.highstate :)
<kulelu88> but this is a remote server with lots of high-speed bandwidth right?
<theblazehen> Haven;t really had it that long, but I run squid as a cache so it's quick to just yum install what I need
<theblazehen> Nah, in my room here
<theblazehen> But 100 mbit network for most packages
<kulelu88> aah, you're caching somewhere else
<theblazehen> Yeah, on my router in fact. pfSense is awesome
<theblazehen> du -sh /var/squid/cache/
<theblazehen>  42G	/var/squid/cache/
<kulelu88> my plan was to push the cache across containers
<theblazehen> Ah. Best to use a shared mount then, or a cache server
<kulelu88> shared mount! I like that idea
<theblazehen> You can create a cache container, then in yum.conf set http_proxy
<theblazehen> Also works with apt then too
<kulelu88> woops
<kulelu88> ctrl + w
<theblazehen> kulelu88: For arch I use https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Pacserve
<theblazehen> Yeah, my irc client also does ctrl-w
<theblazehen> Did I part or just close the tab?
<kulelu88> tab closed
<theblazehen> cool
<kulelu88> I wish I had context switching on linux. so when I move from 1 screen to the other, it doesn't close the wrong tab
<theblazehen> Context switching being? Focus follows mouse?
<kulelu88> something like that. 
<theblazehen> What DE/WM do you use/
<theblazehen> I have that with awesomewm
<theblazehen> And pretty much every tiling wm
<kulelu88> Xubuntu 14.04
<theblazehen> Since it's the Xorg default
<theblazehen> Ok, settings, xfwm or window manager settings
<theblazehen> then change focus follows mouse
<kulelu88> oh wow. lifesaver
<kulelu88> thank you sir
<theblazehen> Glad to help
<theblazehen> I really need a service where I stream say a 10% resolution stream of my desktop, and then if I start wasting time the person watching tells me to do work
<kulelu88> clearing the apt-cache is shrinking containers down by 200MB or so
<theblazehen> kulelu88: Have you tried running btrfs?
<kulelu88> btrfs? 
<paddatrapper> theblazehen: How about an app that provides a mild electric shock?
<theblazehen> File system, supports snapshots, deduplication, transparent compression
<theblazehen> paddatrapper: Sure. But it would still need someone to watch to see if I waste time
<theblazehen> kulelu88: https://btrfs.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Deduplication
<kulelu88> theblazehen: will it require me to format my machine to use that filesystem?
<theblazehen> You can convert from ext4
<theblazehen> But you might need a reinstall to use snapshots. Not certain
<kulelu88> sounds like overkill for my basic needs. Probably more useful on a server
<theblazehen> Yeah
<theblazehen> But don't run a DB on it
<theblazehen> Oh wow. /me really needs to get to bed
<theblazehen> tomorrow is gonna suck
<theblazehen> As is the rest of the week really. 
 * theblazehen needs my sleep
<theblazehen> Night all
<theblazehen> I just planned on going to bed. Why did I just open 43 reddit tabs?
<theblazehen> https://i.imgur.com/kWjSk9K.png
<kulelu88> theblazehen: to bind mount from the host to the container, do I need to run the mount command from the container?
<theblazehen> kulelu88: From the host
<theblazehen> mount --bind /host/path /var/lib/lxc/or/whatever/the/path/is/container/path
<theblazehen> On lxd you can define volumes AFAIK, kind of like how docker does it
<kulelu88> I just did that, but it doesn't work: sudo mount --bind /home/hostuser/lxcfolder/project1/ /var/lib/lxc/container1/rootfs/home/user1/folder1
<theblazehen> then you can have the same volume in multiple containers
<theblazehen> Any error?
<kulelu88> nope, nothing
<theblazehen> Does /var/lib/lxc/container1/rootfs/home/user1/folder1 exist?
<theblazehen> Needs to exist. I'm off to bed, if you don't get it right I'll help you out tomorrow. Night
<kulelu88> shot. take care
<kulelu88> I needed to restart the container :/
#ubuntu-za 2016-05-31
<theblazehen> Maaz tell kulelu88 weird. Can you reproduce the issue?
<Maaz> theblazehen: Got it, I'll tell kulelu88 on freenode
<Kilos> guten morgen meine herren
<Kilos> peeps
<Kilos> sjoe taking forever to show hosts
<anton_may> bonjourno
<anton_may> ocme se va?
<anton_may> come
<theblazehen> hey Kilos
<theblazehen> So dns tunneling is awesome :)
<theblazehen> Actually getting a decent 600 kbit/s down
<theblazehen> http://beta.speedtest.net/result/5367057450 woah.. Nedbank has a good internet connection, seeing as that's tunneled over dns
<theblazehen> And I'm connected via wifi
<mazal> Morning
<mazal> inetpro copy that
<mazal> Môre oom
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<mazal> maaz tell inetpro I think you hit the nail on the head with the dolphin one. I removed special characters from the folder name now and tried copying again. Successful copy without errors
<Maaz> mazal: Got it, I'll tell inetpro on freenode
<skokkk> 16.04 LTS server seems to be super stable low ram usage
<skokkk> till when will it be supported? I'm thinking of throwing this machine in a datacenter and letting it do it's job for a few years
<mazal> 2021 I think
<skokkk> :O
<mazal> I might be wrong though
<mazal> But suppose to be 5 years
<Kilos> ya 5 years
<skokkk> I'm very impressed. it is using barely any ram idle and if I throw it some java shit to run it handles memory leaks properly
<mazal> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes
<mazal> See support lifespan ^^
<skokkk> oooh openstack
<skokkk> php7 + nginx
<gremble> Good afternoon
<theblazehen> hey gremble
<gremble> How are you theblazehen 
<theblazehen> alright and you gremble?
<gremble> I alright thank you
<gremble> Trying to make a fencing glove xD
<Kilos> ohi superfly wb
<inetpro> good mornins
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<inetpro> sjoe maar jy's vinnig vandag
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> Maaz seen superfly 
<Maaz> Kilos: superfly was last seen 6 days, 36 minutes and 29 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2016-05-25 07:17:29 PDT], and has been online on freenode since 2016-05-22 22:31:15 PDT
<Kilos> shocking disgrace
<Kilos> hope everything ok there superfly 
<inetpro> Yoo-hoo
<inetpro> why so quiet here?
<Kilos> haha you bored
<inetpro> well...
<Kilos> the fly still hasnt greeted
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> wassup superfly 
<Kilos> koud ne inetpro 
<inetpro> that's an understatement
<Kilos> and weather liar says 7°
<inetpro> this morning was the much colder than that
<Kilos> im sure its gonna frost tonight
<inetpro> very near freezing point
<Kilos> yes i think so too
<Kilos> and i havent brought in my curry leaf tree or my avo
<Kilos> sigh
<inetpro> fingers were burning when I got to the office
<Kilos> no gloves?
<inetpro> with gloves and all
<Kilos> mind you whe its cold gloves dont help either
<inetpro> just need to keep them dry
<Kilos> pity bikes need fingers 
<Kilos> otherwise mittens made from good sheepskin could help
<theblazehen> https://twitter.com/sadserver/status/735135582997909505 For RAID 5, 2, RAID 6, 3. :(
<inetpro> theblazehen: eish, did that happen to you?
<theblazehen> inetpro: Had a 4 disk RAID 5, 2 died. Downgraded to 2 disk RAID 1, 1 died yesterday :(
<Kilos> wow
 * theblazehen is now getting a 5 disk RAID 6
<Kilos> what are you doing wrong
<inetpro> if you have proper failover and loadbalancing plus a decent backup strategy in place I don't see the point of having RAID
<Kilos> by died you means drives died?
<theblazehen> Kilos: Buying seagate disks :)
<theblazehen> Yes
<theblazehen> inetpro: Full failover and loadbalancing is still overkill for a VM host at home, even for me..
<Kilos> i use a few but they older 
<theblazehen> I was gonna do backups though
<theblazehen> At least the 1 drive still works
<Kilos> post them to me 
<Kilos> lemme fiddle and see
<Kilos> are they just dead dead dead
<Kilos> thats 3 drives in 2 weeks
<theblazehen> 1 dead dead,1 kicked out of raid, 1 grub would freeze when doing ls (hd1,gpt1)/
<theblazehen> All 5 TB drives :(
<inetpro> yikes!
<theblazehen> Cost just under R10k, got it on a makro special
<Kilos> can you run badblocks on the one running
<theblazehen> Kilos: Not gonna power it on new. Gonna get new raid set up, then copy my data off it
<theblazehen> I can send you all 4 then. I don't trust the running one
<Kilos> whew thats shocking
<inetpro> Kilos: have you recovered stuff from disks in a RAID setup?
<Kilos> nope
<theblazehen> inetpro: Well, don't even need raid data recovery. I have data on the surviving disk
<Kilos> raid is where both drives carry same data right
<theblazehen> Kilos: Depends, that's RAID 1 where all have same data
<Kilos> for safety sake
<Kilos> theblazehen  they could have been handled badly
<theblazehen> RAID 5 is where you can lose 1 drive and data is still fine
<theblazehen> Kilos: Could be, yeah
<Kilos> especially all from same place same time
<theblazehen> Yup
<Kilos> take them back
<Kilos> how old are they
<Kilos> there must be some gaurantee
<theblazehen> maybe a month. But they were external, and had to break the case a bit to get the disks
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> thats not a seagate prob its makro mishandling them
<Kilos> are raid drives different from other drives
<Kilos> i thought  raid was software
<theblazehen> Kilos: Yes, raid is software
<inetpro> https://community.spiceworks.com/how_to/24731-recovering-data-from-a-failed-raid-5-on-desktop-pcs
<theblazehen> inetpro: Eh, no longer need that. I have all my data on the RAID 1 now. The RAID 5 was a failed openstack install.
<inetpro> "Tirst things first - stop. Stop everything. Well, keep breathing, but stop everything else..."
<theblazehen> Yeah
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> oops... s/Tirst/First/
<inetpro> theblazehen: whew... looks like you're still breating at least :-)
<inetpro> breathing as well
<theblazehen> inetpro: Yeah :) Until the next disk fails while I'm restoring the data I bet
<inetpro> make a backup now
<Kilos> you find the data
<Kilos> ill try find what happened to drives
<theblazehen> inetpro: I'm keeping it powered off
<theblazehen> Backup should be quicker copying it to a raid anyway, higher write speed
<inetpro> hmm, that might be a good point
 * Kilos scrolls back
<Kilos> holy smokes
<Kilos> 5 TB drives
<Kilos> why so big
<Kilos> what are you serving
<Kilos> inetpro where is symmetria
<Kilos> Maaz seen symmetria
<Maaz> Kilos: symmetria was last seen 14 days, 1 hour, 7 minutes and 7 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2016-05-17 10:30:08 PDT], and has been offline on freenode since 2016-05-18 13:45:41 PDT
<inetpro> Kilos: why?
<Kilos> why what
<inetpro> 05/31 20:37:05 <Kilos> inetpro where is symmetria
<Kilos> he should have more info on seagate quality
<inetpro> you ask me or you making a statement?
<Kilos> asking you
<inetpro> you missed the "?"
<Kilos> if i was making a statement i would ping you
<Kilos> i dont do fancy characters often
<Kilos> and you know that
<Kilos> didnt you see i asked frog boots to not use caps in ibid
<theblazehen> Kilos: Just future proof :)
<inetpro> well....
 * theblazehen is now getting 5x 1 TB disks in RAID 6
<Kilos> pity you broke the cases open theblazehen 
<theblazehen> Kilos: Yeah :(
<Kilos> im sure seagate would have replaced them
<Kilos> must be bad handling somewhere
<theblazehen> yeah
<Kilos> paddatrapper leer jy?
<inetpro> some fail soon others fail later
<Kilos> why
<Kilos> i have old drives working here
 * inetpro had a system fail the other day after 11 years of very productive operations
 * theblazehen is off to bed night all
<Kilos> 11 years i can accept
<theblazehen> Yeah, the raid building killed them I think
<Kilos> night theblazehen 
<Kilos> sleep well
<theblazehen> ty Kilos
<Kilos> i need to learn about raid
<inetpro> sooner or later they all fail at some point, best be prepared when it happens
<Kilos> eish inetpro 
<Kilos> they must last years man
<inetpro> good night theblazehen
<Kilos> this ssd im using here was a discard
<Kilos> does raid over work drives?
<Kilos> i wonder if the psu isnt faulty
<paddatrapper> Kilos: ek speel hokkie. Ek het vanmiddag leër, en môre (hopefully) 
<Kilos> jy moes slaap ook
<Kilos> sien jou more
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<captine> evening all
<paddatrapper> Hey captine
<kulelu88> Hey mates
<kulelu88> Maaz: make coffee
<Maaz> kulelu88: Excuse me?
<kulelu88> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for kulelu88!
<kulelu88> Maaz: biscuits
<Maaz> kulelu88: Excuse me?
#ubuntu-za 2016-06-01
<theblazehen> Morning.
<theblazehen> Maaz tell kilos raid doesn't do any more wear on drives than normal, except when you first create it, where it then writes over all the drives with \0's which caused disks to fail I think
<Maaz> theblazehen: Got it, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<theblazehen> https://twitter.com/sadserver/status/686937954082672641 - "Never underestimate the disappointment of a station wagon full of corrupted backup tapes hurtling down the highway."
<magespawn> good morning
<magespawn> hi Kilos  urbanslug 
<Kilos> hi magespawn urbanslug theblazehen captine and others
<magespawn> so what is up today Kilos?
<Kilos> shivering for starters, and there?
<Kilos> i found out one thing about thermal underwear, it keeps heat out
<Kilos> sigh
<magespawn> it keeps the cold out too
<Kilos> nono
<Kilos> im freezing
<Kilos> dont have thermal gloves and sock and nose cover
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> the trick is to get warm first, then dress warm
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> wb chesedo 
<anton_may> Kilos--drink more OBS ;)
<Kilos> haha i remember that works well but i gave up drinking about 30 years ago
<anton_may> I'm so sorry to hear that, then all I can suggest is lots of coffee
<magespawn> and a big fire
<magespawn> tea also works nicely
<mazal> Morning everyone
<inetpro> good mornings
<mazal> Why is there no law against working early in winter :P
<mazal> Does anybody know if sudo apt list --upgradeable will show kernel updates ? With update manager broken I update via cli and am just wondering if I will see kernel updates in that list
<Kilos> i got lotsa outside work today so will be a bit quiet
<Kilos> and connection probs again
<Kilos> sigh
<chesedo> morning all
<paddatrapper> Morning chesedo
<magespawn> just got my first gigabit internet experience
<theblazehen> magespawn: Where?
 * theblazehen has it on my VPS, but not actual PC
<magespawn> from my new work, fibre isp
<magespawn> the speestest maxs out at 250MB
<magespawn> now i am limited by the speed of the port on my computer
<anton_may> awesome and here i'm reconfiguring our office QoS because the boss is hogging the 10Meg fibre line
<theblazehen> anton_may: What you running? FreeBSD / pfSense or something Linux based?
<anton_may> mikrotik
<anton_may> so yes Linux based
<theblazehen> anton_may: nice. /me is using pfSense at home. I like that I cun run Squid on it
<anton_may> ok kewl. Ia lso got a mikrotik at home, but it's only me and the missus, so no need for squid. Although Tik has a built in feature
<pavlushka-> hello everyone!
<Na3iL> hiyas pavlushka- 
<pavlushka-> how are you Na3iL
<pavlushka-> i know a thing or two about you from Kilos, so what's up?
<Na3iL> I am fine thanks :D what about you 
<pavlushka-> i am struggling with my life supply and net connection,  :p
<Na3iL> hahaha I know that feel believe me
<pavlushka-> can't afford the expensive mobile broadband  and my fixed broadband is down almost for a month and looking for a source of income too like a job, :p.
<Na3iL> What kind of job you are looking for?
<pavlushka-> chatting with you through an Android,  cant afford to connect it the pc, anykind iguess,  if you want to help, you should check out my resume in that case, but....
<Na3iL> but what! :p 
<Na3iL> Ah, your resume is not online? for example an Linkedin profile will do the matter
<pavlushka-> my eligibility is only recognizable locally,  have no international certification.  and yes i have a linkedin profile.
<Na3iL> It's not a problem :D
<pavlushka-> Na3I'll, my email in linkedin is pavelsayekat@yahoo.com
<pavlushka-> Na3iL,
<Na3iL> okay I will check it 1sec
<theblazehen> pavlushka-: Where are you located?
<Na3iL> back, I am currently in Tunisia
<theblazehen> pavlushka-: Not sure if you missed message, where are you located?
<pavlushka-> theblazehen Bangladesh,  and i was fall a asleep, sorry
<Squirm> Afternoon
<pavlushka-> afternoon!
<theblazehen> hey Squirm, pavlushka-
<pavlushka-> hello cryterion!
<theblazehen> That sucks, pity you aren't closer to here
<pavlushka-> yeah, it sucks a little,  lol
<pavlushka-> I might do online!
<theblazehen> pavlushka-: How much do you like php?
<pavlushka-> made up my mind to master it.
<pavlushka-> a book is currently on my desk, and within weeks,  it will be on my head.
<theblazehen> Cool. Can you mail your CV? myIrcUsername@myIrcUsername.com
<pavlushka-> sure, to the above address?
<theblazehen> yeah
<pavlushka-> theblazehen,  like to point out, that i have no international certification.
<theblazehen> pavlushka-: yeah, that's alright. Hell, I don't even have local (yet)
<pavlushka-> lol
<pavlushka-> i gotta go right now but will mail it within in an hour, is that ok?
<theblazehen> Yeah, cool, ty
<pavlushka-> see ya... everyone!
<magespawn> theblazehen: you looking for someone to do php?
<theblazehen> magespawn: Yeah
<magespawn> don't let superfly find out, we might get another python lecture
<theblazehen> Oh, I know. I want someone so I don't have to :)
<magespawn> hah
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> theblazehen did you get a successful backup done?
<magespawn> home time chat later
<theblazehen> Kilos: Just got home now, with my new disks :)
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> what make?
<Kilos> hehe
<theblazehen> Seagate.. But I think I just had a bad batch. 1 TB disk, only R500 / drive
<Kilos> another 10k?
<theblazehen> And RAID 6 this time
<theblazehen> Nah, just R2500 :)
<Kilos> 500 for 1TB
<theblazehen> But only 3 TB total in the end, vs 15 TB before :(
<Kilos> thats cheap
<theblazehen> Yeah, cheap. Got it from a guy at work, cost price
<Kilos> great
<theblazehen> And he has more if these die :) He might get me sorted with a new processor for cheap too
<Kilos> wonderful
<Kilos> have you checked your psu
<Kilos> some way you can get info on all voltages etc
<Kilos> somewhere in bios i think
<theblazehen> Yeah. All good there 
<theblazehen> Think I have a 750W, not even running a gpu. Way more than enough power 
<Kilos> i was thinking maybe overvoltage
<Kilos> some psu regulator not right
<theblazehen> Was around 12.05 V or so
<theblazehen> Almost perfect 
<Kilos> yeah
<theblazehen> And ssd doesn't have any issues 
<Kilos> im just looking for other possible cause of so many disk failures
<theblazehen> Yeah
<paddatrapper> theblazehen: you had me excited there about cheap drives... 
<theblazehen> paddatrapper: where you at? How many do you want? 
<paddatrapper> theblazehen: 4/5, CT
<theblazehen> Hmm. How much do you think shipping from JHB would be?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> look for someone thats travelling
<paddatrapper> My brother and father will be up there 2 - 8 July. Maybe can organise something with them
<Kilos> couriers are expensive
<paddatrapper> While family and friends are free :D
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> hehe
<theblazehen> paddatrapper: He has 4 disks left
<theblazehen> paddatrapper: Note, they all have a couple days of use on them, not brand new
<paddatrapper> theblazehen: That's fine, I'd be using them for a server at home which is in desperate need of more space. I just need to see if I can organise (mainly re family going up) and let you know 
<theblazehen> paddatrapper: Cool
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<pavlushka> Hello , Kilos ! missed you,
<Kilos> you well lad
<pavlushka> Almost Kilos , :p
<Kilos> hmm...  almost
<magespawn> good evening
<theblazehen> hi magespawn
<Kilos> hi magespawn inetpro 
<magespawn> so whats up folks?
<Kilos> why you work so late
<Kilos> crazy hours for an IT guy
<magespawn> not at work now, been at home for the last 2 hours or so
<Kilos> yes man you said home time at 6 pm
<magespawn> yup
<magespawn> takes about a hour normally to get home
<Kilos> yes but
<magespawn> longer tonight because of traffic
<Kilos> IT guys go home at 4 pm
<magespawn> not when they are on support, normal hours are until 5 pm
<Kilos> oh
<magespawn> support until 6pm
<Kilos> how are you coping
<magespawn> all good so far
<Kilos> enjoying the change?
<magespawn> yes, going to try and finda place closer to work
<Kilos> and the cold?
<magespawn> i get to wear longs all the time
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> well no one else wants to talk to us so maybe i must sleep then all the lurkers can come outa hiding
<magespawn> you scare them away,they don't want to get in trouble
<Kilos> thats why i must sleep early otherwise they stay up too late
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> and i never fight with anyone
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<theblazehen> night Kilos
<magespawn> good night Kilos 
<magespawn> i am also off,good night all
<theblazehen> night magespawn
<inetpro> ah, I can come out now?
<inetpro> maybe not
<inetpro> good night
<pavlushka> inetpro: good night, :p
#ubuntu-za 2016-06-02
<Kilos> o/
<anton_may> 0/
<chesedo> morning all
<Kilos> lots of farm work today guys so be good
<Kilos> ill pop in every now and again
<Squirm> Morning
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<inetpro> good evening
<skokkk> skokkk test
<theblazehen> welcome skokkk
<skokkk> lo
<magespawn> good day
<inetpro> wb magespawn
<inetpro> is it dinner time yet?
<magespawn> not yet, at least not here
<inetpro> hmm... in that case, let me get working again
<pavlushka> Hello everyone!
<magespawn> brb
<inetpro> Making Music on Ubuntu Studio http://zequence.net/making-music-on-ubuntu-studio-prologue/
<inetpro> Kilos: maybe something interesting for your daughter? ^^
 * pavlushka laughs (Hi inetpro)
<inetpro> pavlushka: eh
<pavlushka> inetpro: in a good mood today I think, :p
<pavlushka> will obviously listen to that music but brb, Chao
<magespawn> so back again
<theblazehen> wb magespawn
<magespawn> home time,later all
<Kilos> ty inetpro 
<Kilos> evening all
 * Kilos very tired
<gremble> Good evening
<pavlushka-> Hello chesedo!
<chesedo> hi pavlushka-
<inetpro> wb pavlushka
<pavlushka> Thanks!
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<inetpro> good night oom...
<theblazehen> Bit late there inetpro 
<theblazehen> Night all
<pavlushka> night!
#ubuntu-za 2016-06-03
<magespawn> good morning
<Kilos> morning all and sundry
<Kilos> hi urbanslug Xethron magespawn MaNI captine inetpro paddatrapper Private_User theblazehen and others too
<paddatrapper> Hey Kilos
<Xethron> Heya Kilos
<urbanslug> Hey Kilos 
<theblazehen> Hey Kilos
<mazal> Morning all
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<mazal> Gaanit oom ?
<Kilos> vol griep
<mazal> Ag nee
<mazal> Dan hoop ek oom is onder komberse
<Kilos> dit sal verby
<mazal> I discovered something last night that I don't know if it's lack of feature or yet another bug
<Kilos> ai!
<mazal> On Kubuntu 16.04 , I can not shift-delete a document on my desktop. I must just delete and then go and empty it out of the trash
<Kilos> oh my
<mazal> Was stunned by this really. Shift-delete is such an old feature so I'm thinking it must be another bug. I can't believe it's by design
<Kilos> try report a bug and see if there are others complaining
<mazal> I don't want to report a bug if it's a design flaw. Must mayve google first
<mazal> Can oom do it on 14.04 desktop ?
<Kilos> then just google shift+delete doesnt work in 16.04 kubuntu
<Kilos> yes i use it all the time
<Kilos> the trash can is a hassle
<mazal> It works fine in dolphin , just on desktop it doesn't
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> wait
<mazal> So I'm thinking plasma problem
<Kilos> on the actual desktop window it doesnt
<mazal> So this must be design flaw then 
<Kilos> but if i open desktop from home then it does
<mazal> And my desktop is set to "folder" mode like it should be
<mazal> Gonna google this and see what I find
<Kilos> if you do the launcher - computer - home - desktop?
<Kilos> mine works if i go to desktop that way
<mazal> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=346726
<mazal> Yeah that's in dolphin , then it works. I think this is a plasma bug
<mazal> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=344969
<Kilos> then just add your voice there to push the priority
<Kilos> its old already
<Kilos> there are too many bugs and not enough peeps on the bugsquad
<mazal> Fortunately it's not something I need a lot
<mazal> Only now and then I put a file there
<Kilos> add your voice there man
<Kilos> the more peeps complain the sooner they will get to it
<mazal> And on another point , I have an oopsie to report :P
<mazal> Bought 3 games this week :)
<mazal> BUT , in my defense , all 3 are oldies that was cheap
<anton_may> good morning all
<Kilos> hi anton_may 
<Kilos> ai! mazal 
<mazal> Morning anton_may
<anton_may> We are urgently looking for a C# developer, that doesn't want an arm and a log, or second prize a senior php developer.
<anton_may> If anybody knows please give a shout
<Kilos> anton_may put that on the mailing list as well
<anton_may> will do
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<Squirm> Morning all
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<Squirm> It's a Kilos
<magespawn> hey all, configuring routers
<anton_may> ok should we get some popcorn?
<magespawn> that is why i disappered for a bit, not much to see
<anton_may> lol ah ok
<gremble> Good dat
<gremble> day
<magespawn> hey gremble 
<gremble> How are you magespawn?
<pavlushka> ping magespawn !
<magespawn> hey pavlushka 
<pavlushka> Hello magespawn !
<pavlushka> Maaz: you have configured joomla for some client, so I need some help with joomla, :p
<Maaz> pavlushka: I already know stuff about you
<pavlushka> magespawn: : you have configured joomla for some client, so I need some help with joomla, :p
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<pavlushka> lol
<pavlushka> Hello dear Kilos !
<Kilos> hhaha
<Kilos> i sick with flu
<pavlushka> Do you live all alone?
<pavlushka> Kilos: 
<Kilos> nope
<Kilos> my sister also  has flu
<Kilos> hehe
<pavlushka> good, but not that good if its all flu house, :p
<Kilos> lol
<pavlushka> Kilos: take rest, eat well, full stomach, will help.
<Kilos> yes i will sleep soon ty pavlushka 
<pavlushka> Kilos: :)
<pavlushka> magespawn: You are not caught with flu I guess, are you?
<Kilos> lol he is at work in a new job so gotta look busy with work not irc
<pavlushka> lol, ok
<Kilos>  be patient
<magespawn> no i am good
<pavlushka> magespawn: then tell me which joomla ver you configured?
<magespawn> i did not really configure it, i just tried to maintain it as best as possible, 2.14 i think
<pavlushka> magespawn: So it was pre-configured? You just done some maintenance?
<Kilos> hi gremble alive ty and you
<magespawn> the previous IT set it up, i just maintained it
<magespawn> not very well sometimes
<pavlushka> ok, magespawn: when you have time, please take a look at http://askubuntu.com/questions/779339/joomla-3-0-3-installation-gets-stuck-in-the-configuration-section-in-xubuntu-16?noredirect=1#comment1168774_779339
<pavlushka> magespawn: and if you have any suggestion on that, you can send me a memo, :p
<Kilos> we use maaz to pass messages pavlushka 
<Kilos> same as QA
<Kilos> those freenode memos are hard work
<Kilos> hi Trixar_za 
<gremble> I am alright thank you Kilos 
<pavlushka> Kilos: sure, I dont mind, I just forgot, :p
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> pavlushka: will do
<magespawn> pavlushka: is that is what is happening to you?
<pavlushka> magespawn: yes
<pavlushka> Maaz: but that is totally something with joomla conf.
<Maaz> pavlushka: One learns a new thing every day
<pavlushka> magespawn: : but that is totally something with joomla conf.
<Kilos> Maaz forget but that
<Maaz> Kilos: Done
<magespawn> did you sort it out
<pavlushka> magespawn: nope, got stuck
<mazal> Bye for now , have a good afternoon all
<anton_may> ciao all have a good weekend
<Kilos> you too ty
<magespawn> home time, later all
<Kilos> go safe
<Kilos> hi captine why you so quiet?
<Kilos> im battling to think and all you healthy peeps dont say a word
<inetpro> Maaz: but
<Maaz> inetpro: Huh?
<inetpro> Maaz: last set factoid
<Maaz> inetpro: It was: but that
<inetpro> Maaz: but that
<Maaz> inetpro: Huh?
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> Maaz: forget but that
<Maaz> inetpro: I didn't know about but that anyway
<Kilos> ty inetpro 
<Kilos> i thouht i did that
<inetpro> pavlushka: why you teaching the bot such weird factoids?
<inetpro> good evening Kilos
<inetpro> oh and hi to everyone else
<Kilos> i go eat
<inetpro> me too
<Kilos> enjoy
<pavlushka> inetpro: lol, its a g factor after ma which was creating the issues
<pavlushka> inetpro: and good evening
<pavlushka> I go eat too, yum yum.
<Kilos> pavlushka type first three characters of a nick and when you hit tab just check which nick it brought up
<Kilos> some times tab tab tab a few times cycles through all nicks close
<Kilos> ohi superfly 
<pavlushka> Kilos: I know that all but I was not typing up to 3 characters, that was my fault.
<Kilos> lol not serious
<pavlushka> and not doing the tab tab even, :p
<Kilos> too much good spicey food makes the brain slow at times
<pavlushka> Kilos: Did you ran a research on that or any survey?
<Kilos> no i tried it
<Kilos> ended up with a slow brain and a fat tummy
<pavlushka> Kilos: or you just get confirmed studying me?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i dont study, that makes the brain even slower
<Kilos> wb pavlushka 
<pavlushka> thanks!
<Kilos> inetpro if you have some timeanytime i need you to fix something for me please
<inetpro> Kilos: what's up doc?
<Kilos> when i had the original drive in lappy thunderbird used to get a mail on membership boards meeting days
<Kilos> now i have same thing on ssd but i dont get reminder mails anymore
<inetpro> who is sending these mails?
<Kilos> i took .thunderbird from old drive to here and it remembered all settings etc but not the reminder mail
<Kilos> i dunno
<pavlushka> I guess the issue is not drive specific
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> from calender
<Kilos> events i think
<inetpro> in other words what is the From address and what is the To address?
<Kilos> its fridge mail
<Kilos> i think
<Kilos> you remember we set up the fridge in calender
<Kilos> i see calender still with info in but no more reminder mail
<Kilos> used to get one dily
<Kilos> either you have a meeting or you dont
<Kilos> daily
<pavlushka> wow
<inetpro> Maaz: I think
<Maaz> I think sounds like an assumption
<Kilos> maybe spammers broke the fridge to me
<Kilos> man i think they are listed as events
<Kilos> happenings on certain days
<Kilos> dont try make me work it out please head too sore and sukkeling with flu
<pavlushka> lol
<Kilos> i missed a new applicant meeting last night now im scared he has given up
<Kilos> he tried twice now
<pavlushka> oops
<inetpro> Maaz: I think
<Maaz> I think sounds like an assumption, they have the unique ability to listen to one story and understand another
<Kilos> maybe ive got something missing in this drive to get a reminder from fridge
<inetpro> does that sound right ^^ ?
<Kilos> what "i think"
<inetpro> the last part
<Kilos> well
<Kilos> i dunno if i perhaps had a browser setup to the fridge as well
<Kilos> does that sound logical
<inetpro> no
<inetpro> but you are sure you received an email?
<Kilos> yes man i used to get them daily , if no meeting it said you have no meetings today
<Kilos> and vice versa
<Kilos> was  a bit annoying but i didnt miss meetings
<Kilos> and if i miss it so does everyone else
<inetpro> aha, those sound like google calendar mails
<Kilos> could be
 * pavlushka think so
<inetpro> with subject "Daily Agenda for Oom Kilos as of 5 am"
<Kilos> lol yeah
<Kilos> no oom though
<Kilos> no respect from google
<pavlushka> Kilos: do you have some copies of previous mails?
<Kilos> in the sky at ggmail ya
<pavlushka> inetpro: I thing you already figured all, or do you need a sample?
<Kilos> but like 5000 mails to search through
<inetpro> go to https://calendar.google.com/calendar/render#settings-calendars_9
<Kilos> ty
<inetpro> that should show you your calendars
<inetpro> click on "Edit notifications" of your relevant calendar
<Kilos> yes i see that ty sir
<inetpro> do things add up for you, as in can you see why it is not working?
<Kilos> yes notifications was unticked
<inetpro> look out for the "Daily agenda" notification
<Kilos> and the daily agenda was unticked
<Kilos> ty very much sir
<inetpro> cool, there's your reason then
<Kilos> why did google do that
<Kilos> because i used duckduckgo?
<Kilos> hehe
<pavlushka> inetpro: can you help me with a task? I need to move/mv the result of "mediainfo *.* | grep -v avc | grep .flv" in a bulk.
<inetpro> now don't go blaming your poor new PC 
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> no man i thought i had missed something
<inetpro> yuck!
<Kilos> what
<inetpro> pavlushka: WAYTTD?
<pavlushka> yep
<Kilos> what are you trying to do pavlushka 
<pavlushka> sorry
<Kilos> thats what that means
<pavlushka> I am trying to sort files with that and then move them at a time.
<inetpro> pavlushka: tell us the full story
<pavlushka> inetpro: trying to sort specific type of media files and put them in different folders with single command in bash
<inetpro> first of all, why use *.* ? This is not windows...
<pavlushka> inetpro: ok, so just * will do?
<inetpro> yep, unless you have that dot in there for good reason
<pavlushka> to consider all files
<inetpro> * is good enough for all files
<inetpro> you can test it by putting 'echo *'
<inetpro> mediainfo returns a huge lot of information, I fail to see why you want to read that and then act on filenames
<inetpro> perhaps show us one example of the output and why you are trying to read only the lines containing .flv
<inetpro> use https://bin.snyman.info
<inetpro> I assuming that you want to list files that contain flash video and move those to a folder?
<pavlushka> inetpro: https://bin.snyman.info/mmmp6zpz
<inetpro> problem with that is that you've lost the original filename in the output
<pavlushka> inetpro: that is a point.
<inetpro> what files do you see in the folder?
<pavlushka> inetpro: before answering your question I want to mention that for single file this trick worked though it prints some error message " mv 'mediainfo Facebook.mp4 | grep -v avc1 | grep .mp4' test"
<inetpro> that looks completely wrong there
<pavlushka> inetpro: please, teach me where.
<inetpro> what is the output of 'file Facebook.mp4'
<inetpro> ?
<pavlushka> inetpro: https://bin.snyman.info/mmm4ztdv
<inetpro> no, no, no
<inetpro> file *.mp4
<pavlushka> inetpro: like https://bin.snyman.info/mmm2kapy
<inetpro> hmm... 
<pavlushka> here, https://bin.snyman.info/mmmn47bf
<theblazehen> pavlushka: `whatis magic` btw
<inetpro> would ISO 14496-14 files be FLV files?
<pavlushka> theblazehen: aaaaa... what?
<theblazehen> ~ ❯❯❯ whatis magic
<theblazehen> magic (5)            - file command's magic pattern file
<theblazehen> It's used by `file` to see what a file is
<pavlushka> inetpro: no, i just need to sort different file type in different folder but some times it is codec specific.
<theblazehen> pavlushka: Does `ffmpeg -i file.mp4` help?
<inetpro> file *.mp4 | grep "ISO 14496-14"
<inetpro> pavlushka: that ^^ should filter out only the one type of file
<pavlushka> hmm, copy both
<inetpro> then you can do the following to get just the name
<inetpro> file *.mp4 | grep "ISO 14496-14" | cut -f1 -d:
<theblazehen> hey inetpro, have you seen https://joeyh.name/code/moreutils/ ? I really like vipe and sponge
<inetpro> seen only a few of those commands 
<inetpro> like sponge
<pavlushka> thank you guys, it was a pleasure getting help from you
<inetpro> pavlushka: did that help?
<inetpro> theblazehen: I've seen  moreutils somewhere before but can't remember where and in what context
<inetpro> thanks for sharing 
<theblazehen> inetpro: Cool. Yeah, I use it rather often, always good to have it around
<pavlushka> inetpro: nope, https://bin.snyman.info/mmmc3ttr
<inetpro> you're doing it wrong sir
<pavlushka> Sorry, please correct me.
<inetpro> spaces in filenames are not helping you
<pavlushka> inetpro: then?
<inetpro> you could use a loop
<theblazehen> mv -t /media/pavlushka/media/Videos/test/test/test/test/ "`file *.mp4 | grep "ISO 14496-14" | cut -f1 -d:`" will help with the spaces
<theblazehen> Maybe
<theblazehen> Not sure, don't have time to properly look
<pavlushka> I think I have to re filter it like mv qwert*
<pavlushka> with addition to mv -t /media/pavlushka/media/Videos/test/test/test/test/ "`file *.mp4 | grep "ISO 14496-14" | cut -f1 -d:
<inetpro> the following is a terrible hack of a command but it should work
<inetpro> echo mv -t DST `file *.mp4 | grep 14496-12:2003 | cut -f1 -d: | sed -e 's/^/"/;s/$/"/' | paste -sd' '`
<inetpro> am sure there must be a much better way of doing it
<Kilos> ty for the help inetpro .i knew you would fix it
<inetpro> haha
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<pavlushka> Kilos: night night
<inetpro> good night oom
<pavlushka> lol
<inetpro> now what was I busy with?
<pavlushka> lets check this out.
<pavlushka> inetpro: I think if we can deprecate the out put to first five character followed by a * and then mv -t destination "that command" supposed to work.
<pavlushka> *output
<pavlushka> feeling sleepy, cant keep up, night guys.
#ubuntu-za 2016-06-04
<Kilos> morning weekenders
<inetpro> who's a weekender?
<inetpro> good morning Kilos
<Kilos> morning inetpro 
<Kilos> weekenders are those that manage to be here weekends as well
<Kilos> oh yes the daily agenda thing is spot on again ty inetpro 
<inetpro> cool, so the question remains, what did you do to break it?
<inetpro> awesome what simple IT automation can do for you hey?
<Kilos> i didnt  breask it man
<Kilos> google did
<Kilos> i didnt go untick the daily reminder thing
<Kilos> if i break something i say so
<Kilos> im not a buck passer
<Kilos> just struggling with cold and this bad flu
<Kilos> sis has had it for over a week now
<pavlushka> Hello Kilos inetpro !
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<pavlushka> and hello everyone!
<pavlushka> Kilos: so you didn't break that, :p
<Kilos> nope, not guilty
<theblazehen> hey Kilos, pavlushka, inetpro
<Kilos> hi theblazehen 
<pavlushka> Hello theblazehen !
<pavlushka> Maaz: Barbecue on
<Maaz> pavlushka: What?
<pavlushka> Maaz: its weekend.
<Maaz> pavlushka: Huh?
<theblazehen> Maaz: Braai on
<Maaz> theblazehen: Huh?
<theblazehen> :(
<pavlushka> may be its not in the fridge, :|
<theblazehen> Maaz: Inventory
<Maaz> theblazehen: *blink*
<pavlushka> inetpro: I didn't get it actually, http://zequence.net/making-music-on-ubuntu-studio-prologue/ ?
<pavlushka> is it just about the tool?
<inetpro> pavlushka: "This will be the first post in a series ..."
<pavlushka> inetpro: the musics will be too much scriptsome, :p
<inetpro> add the feed http://zequence.net/feed/ to your preferred feed reader
<inetpro> that is, if you're into music production, like Kilos' daughter
 * pavlushka laughs
<pavlushka> done
<inetpro> done with?
<Kilos> he done what you said and tomorrow will ask you why he did it
<Kilos> hey pavlushka 
<pavlushka> lol, Yes Kilos !
<Kilos> lol
<pavlushka> and inetpro , done the feed adding.
<inetpro> hmm... so he is interested after all?
<Kilos> lol
<pavlushka> in metal.
<paddatrapper> Hello everybody 
<pavlushka> hello paddatrapper !
<paddatrapper> How are you doing pavlushka? 
<pavlushka> Doing good, Thanks, How about you?
<Kilos> hi paddatrapper 
<paddatrapper> I'm good thanks. How you Kilos? 
<Kilos> fulla flu but alive. and now se my sound has disappeared
<Kilos> must be a flu that comes from the cape
<Kilos> more stubborn than normal at dying
<Kilos> wbb
<Kilos> wb unaffiliated pavel
<pavlushka> Kilos: Wont you welcome me this time? :p
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> at times im eating or otherwise poccupied
<Kilos> occupied
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Kilos> Maaz watch them
<Maaz> oh Kilos I will watch them no problem, but you better be back soon!
<Kilos> Maaz botsnack
<Maaz> YAY someone cares about me too!
<inetpro> hoesit so stil hier?
<theblazehen> hey inetpro
<inetpro> aitsa, at least we have someone alive here :-)
<inetpro> how's things going theblazehen
<inetpro> wb bmg505
<theblazehen> Alright and you inetpro? Hi bmg505
<inetpro> so...
<inetpro> Is it possible to skip an LTS upgrade?
<inetpro> has anyone tried upgrading from 12.04 to 16.04?
<inetpro> let alone 10.04 to 16.04
<inetpro> anyone willing to answer that email on the mailing list?
 * inetpro reading http://askubuntu.com/questions/115835/is-it-possible-to-skip-an-lts-upgrade
<paddatrapper> I suppose use 14.04/16.04 is the wrong answer to that email?
<paddatrapper> because 10.04 IS now broken and needs fixing
#ubuntu-za 2016-06-05
<gremble> Good Afternoon
<theblazehen> hey gremble
<gremble> How are you theblazehen 
<theblazehen> Alright and you gremble?
<gremble> I am well thank you. Sort of just sitting and procrastinating
<theblazehen> Ah
 * theblazehen is busy hating php
<gremble> Haha What is it doing to you? :P
<theblazehen> Configs for 2 things are only different in unrelated things
<theblazehen> Yet one loads shopname.com/images/x.jpg right, other fails with a 404 on shopname.com/shopname.com/images/x.jpg :(
<theblazehen> Really slim chance, but I'm guessing no one here used os commerce before?
<theblazehen> Wow. I cant believe it
<theblazehen> That problem does NOT make sense. How do browsers even default on that option..
<superfly> theblazehen: like 10/15 years ago. It was the most horrific mess I have ever come across. A prefect example of how PHP breeds bad developers 
<Maaz> superfly: By the way, Kilos on freenode told me "tell superfly this is too long away from us sir" 8 days, 22 hours, 39 minutes and 40 seconds ago
<superfly> *perfect
<Kilos> sigh. just got power back since before 6 am
<Kilos> evening everytone
<Kilos> everyone as well
<pavlushka> Hello everyone and Kilos !
<paddatrapper> Hey Kilos 
<Kilos> hi paddatrapper hows things by you lad?
<Kilos> naand inetpro 
<Kilos> evening superfly 
<Kilos> and theblazehen 
<theblazehen> hey Kilos
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2017-05-29
<thatgraemeguy> morning peoples
<the_calhax> morning!
<the_calhax> everyone is so quiet today
<Kilos> guten abend
<smile> hi again
<smile> wie geht's dir, Kilos?
<inetpro> guten morgen oom Kilos
<Kilos> lol guten abend and sleep tight everyone
<superfly> ai, I keep missing everyone
<paddatrapper> Hi superfly
<superfly> hello paddatrapper, how goes?
<paddatrapper> superfly: alright thanks. You? 
<superfly> paddatrapper: I'm well thanks.
<superfly> paddatrapper: Uni going ok?
<paddatrapper> superfly: yeah. Dying under the work load, but such is the end of the semester :) I was accepted into Google Summer of Code working on the opsis boards that Debconf uses which I'm really enjoying 
<superfly> paddatrapper: I heard a rumour of GSoC, wel done!
<paddatrapper> Thanks! Having to take a deep dive into low level programming in a way I've never done before 
<paddatrapper> superfly: settling into the new house and job well? 
<superfly> Yes. All going well.
<superfly> I've started buying replacement PCs for myself and Hannah. Bought over $500 worth of stuff the other day because there was a sale on
<superfly> (and that's without the RAM, processors and motherboards)
<paddatrapper> Got to love them sales :) 
<paddatrapper> Ok wow! 
<paddatrapper> Alright I'm off. Need to not be a zombie tomorrow... Night/Morning!
<superfly> night paddatrapper, love to the family
#ubuntu-za 2017-05-30
<inetpro> good mornings
 * Kilos waves
 * paddatrapper waves at Kilos
<Kilos> lol
<Langjan> Hello all
<Langjan> Long time no see Kilos, how are you keeping? 
<Kilos> hi Langjan still full of flu but improving ty and you guys?
<Langjan> Well thks Kilos just started the fireplace-season this evening. 
<Kilos> eish im freezing
<Langjan> Sjoe. Yes I see the Rustenburg tems are low
<Langjan> How do you do the "degrees" thing again please?
<Langjan> Temps
<Kilos> 3 last night
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> um
<Langjan> Sjoe, still 9 here
<Kilos> control o o i think
<Langjan> 
<Langjan> 
<Langjan> Laptop battery arrived from USA today, looks good. Not bad for less than R300 & free delivery  
<Kilos> yeah
<Langjan> °
<Langjan> compose key and oo
<Langjan> So it was 9° this morning, peaking only 18° 
<Langjan> Hoping your 'flu will clear up soon...
<Langjan> How are all my other mentors, andrewlsd, chesedo, inetpro, nuvolari_, paddatrapper, pavlushka, smile, superfly, thatgraemeguy, theblazehen?          
<smile> Hi Langjan 
<smile> I hope you're doing fine
<pavlushka> Hello Langjan :) how are you?
<Langjan> Good thks, how are the girls
<smile> I got my website up & running again => me = happy
<smile> Which girls :P 
<Langjan> great smile 
<Langjan> hi pavlushka you ok?
<Langjan> I'm fine thks
<Langjan> link please smile 
<smile> Langjan: http://hugsmile.eu
<pavlushka> Langjan: yep
<Langjan> Good
<pavlushka> yes smile please smile  :p
<smile> Depending on your browser settings, you will either receive the Dutch, English or Afrikaans version
<smile> pavlushka: like that? -> :)
<Langjan> I see English
<Langjan> You got it in Afrikaans? Congrats! 
<Langjan> I see it, look great!
<Kilos> lol girls fine ty Langjan 
<Langjan> Good Afrikaans too, very few mistakes
<smile> Langjan: thanks, where do you spot mistakes?
<Kilos> trying to sort something for supper
<Langjan> Good Kilos send them my love
<Langjan> Enjoy
<Kilos> will do ty Langjan 
<smile> Langjan: is jy nog wakker?
<smile> of is jy in slaap gesukkel?
<Langjan> Lmga! Ek hoop ek is nog wakkker smile 
<smile> Hoekom, Langjan? Mag jy nie slaap nie van jou vrou?
<Langjan> Dis nog vroeg-aand hier by ons jongman
<smile> Ek wonder waar jy mistakes in my Afrikaans gespot het op my webwerf, Langjan?
<Langjan> smile, ek het vir meer as 30 jaar gewerk waar ek foute moes soek, dit kom vanself - die goed spring voor my in sodat ek oor hulle struikel...
<Kilos> lol
<smile> is jy proofreader gewees, Langjan?
<Langjan> Munisipale administrator, proeflees van verslae, briewe en notules was groot deel van my werk 
<Langjan> As jy vir my 'n text doc stuur sal ek vir jou voorstel waar jy kan aanpas 
<smile> watter munisipaliteit?
<Langjan> Benoni, Pretoria, Empangeni
<smile> baie munisipaliteite o.O
<Langjan> Benoni 7 jaar, Pretoria 5 jaar, Empangeni 23 jaar
<smile> Langjan: ek wonder of jy my webwerf kan verbeter? die homepage http://hugsmile.eu/af/
<smile> Wanneer is jy verhuis naar Empangeni?
<Langjan> smile, ek kan vir jou voorstelle stuur as jy 'n text doc kan stuur met jou webwerf se bewoording
<Langjan> Ons was 1974 tot 1996 in Empangeni
<smile> Langjan: e-pos?
<Langjan> jan@verslank.net
<smile> dankie
<Langjan> My plesier, help graag waar ek kan
<smile> Langjan: ek het jou 'n e-pos berig gestuur
<smile> ek ga nou 'n stort neem, sien jou later! :)
<Langjan> Gaaf
<Langjan> smile, ek kyk uit vir jou e-pos
<Langjan> Lekker ge-eet Kilos? 
<Kilos> nog nie ge eet nie oom
<Langjan> Het jy 'n stadige kok?
<Kilos> moes eers weer konneksie reg maak
<Langjan> Ai!
<Kilos> lol
<Langjan> Ek het nou oorgegaan na Axxess
<Kilos> ens on kyk nog wat om gaar te maak
<Kilos> eet solank nartijies
<Langjan> OK lekker
<Kilos> ja dis ook kos
<Langjan> Beter as die meeste
<jerit> this is awesome... I need to set up a web server on my ubuntu server
<jerit> any ideas to smooth out the process given I don't know what I'm doing?
<jerit> I'd go for vestacp again but I don't like how it prefixes FTP usernames with admin_ all the time
<inetpro> goeiemore
<Kilos> lo inetpro 
<inetpro> Langjan: het jy reggekom met you Dondervoël?
<inetpro> hi Kilos
<inetpro> en die tyd loop al weer te vinnig, smile het jy 'n oplossing vir my?
<inetpro> jerit: just google it... so may places where you can find info
<jerit> inetpro I'm going through https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-linux-apache-mysql-php-lamp-stack-on-ubuntu-14-04
<jerit> to set it up manually but having a bit of a snag on sudo apt-get install mysql-server php5-mysql since the php5-mysql package apparently isn't available anymore and I dunno what to do now
<jerit> php7-mysql isn't in the repo either it seems since apt-get couldn't locate it
<inetpro> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/lamp-overview.html
<inetpro> one easy method is usually to simply install the LAMP stack with `sudo tasksel install lamp-server`
<inetpro> all depends what you need/want to achieve 
<jerit> I just need a hosting environment to put websites on
<inetpro> https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-linux-apache-mysql-php-lamp-stack-on-ubuntu-16-04
<inetpro> use 16.04 
<inetpro> if you have time try to understand all the different components and install them separately... lots and lots of reading
 * inetpro has to catch up on some sleep
<inetpro> good night everyone and oom Kilos as well
<Kilos> night inetpro sleep well
<Langjan> Hi inetpro 
<inetpro> ai... nou word hy eers wakker?
<Kilos> lol
<Langjan> ek sit hom elke keer aan, nie op autostart nie dan werk hy goed dankie
<inetpro> oom Jan, ou mense moet lankal slaap
<Langjan> wies oud?
<Kilos> typical what did you break
<inetpro> haha :-)
<Langjan> Ek lyk maar net so
<Kilos> i need to sleep too guys
<Langjan> Lekker slaap kl en inetpro 
<Kilos> nag oom jan, bly warm
<Kilos> night everyone, sleep tight
<Langjan> dankie Kilos jy ook
<inetpro> Langjan: dankie
<inetpro> nag mense
<Langjan> slaap lekker inetpro 
<Langjan> Ek gaan ook duik, mooi loop almal
<jerit> dpkg is returning an error, not sure what to do about it... tried sudo dkpg --configure -a and found there were errors while processing mysql-server so I purged it but the error persisted, can someone take a look? https://pastebin.com/BN9H0FAS
<jerit> only on linux will you spend half an hour trying to install 1 bit of software...
<tumbleweed> did you see the bits on line 22-24 where it told you what was wrong, and what to do about it?
<jerit> frankly I didn't even know I'm downgrading anything... anyway I renamed the file to debian-10.0.0.flag.backup and then tried again... got this https://pastebin.com/zQBysVB8
<tumbleweed> I'd say delete it, don't move it
<tumbleweed> I'm guessing you're migrating from mariadb 10 to mysql 5.7?
<tumbleweed> and the mysql package is considering that to be a downgrade
<tumbleweed> there isn't a mysql 10
<jerit> I literally have no idea. This is basically the first time I'm logging onto this system
<jerit> I dunno whats installed on it, I just know I need a lamp stack to host websites that require php and mysql and I need to install sftp as well
<jerit> I've already got apache set up
<tumbleweed> then talk to the people who do know things about it?
<tumbleweed> before that paste, somehow you / someone else got the installed packages into an inconsistent state
<jerit> Did this thing -> https://askubuntu.com/a/789856/377312 got this stuff out -> https://pastebin.com/V2GXH4h5 ... something about a 'unix_socket' plugin or other
#ubuntu-za 2017-05-31
<Kilos> morning all, and inetpro 
<bushtech> Morning Kilos and others
<Kilos> hi bushtech 
<superfly> oh. my. herd.
<superfly> I just bought this graphics card: https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814126170
<Kilos> hi superfly 
<superfly> It costs $145
<superfly> Same graphics card in South Africa: https://www.takealot.com/computers/all?qsearch=GTX+1050&_sb=1&_dt=13&_r=1
<superfly> R3328
<Kilos> ouch
<thatgraemeguy> :-|
<superfly> So it costs about R1885 in the US
<Kilos> hi thatgraemeguy 
<thatgraemeguy> don't be one of "those" ex-pats now :-o
<superfly> hi thatgraemeguy
<Kilos> hahaha
<superfly> thatgraemeguy: I just went price-comparing and I couldn't believe it
<thatgraemeguy> we know it sucks here, leave the salt away from our wounds :'(
<Kilos> lol
<superfly> thatgraemeguy: I knew that too... didn't expect it to suck that much 0_o
<inetpro> good mornings
<inetpro> superfly: what would it cost to ship here?
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<Kilos> you guys should start importing stuff like that from fly and selling to gamers here
<thatgraemeguy> you'd pretty much end up with the same prices probably
<Kilos> you can make it R500 cheaper than local cost and make a good profit
<thatgraemeguy> shipping + import duty + VAT + markup
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> send them as gifts
<inetpro> sounds like a business opportunity for oom Kilos :-)
<Kilos> langjan just imported a lappy battery for R300
<Kilos> we can ask him the import costs
<thatgraemeguy> there's a difference between importing something for yourself once or twice a year and running a direct import business
<Kilos> too much for my head to work out
<inetpro> big question is, how many people really have that much money to spend here
<Kilos> you would need to communicate with the gaming fraternity i suppose
<Kilos-> connection probs, sorry for part/joins
<bushtech> you also have to keep the Chinese in mind. I import electronics stuff via banggood from China and my shipping is normally 1c$
<thatgraemeguy> they usually mark the package as a gift to bypass customs and VAT stuff, and if that happens too much SARS is going to have words with you
<bushtech> Interesting. Thanks thatgraemeguy. fortunately I'm not what you would call a bulk importer
<l0st_traveler> Hey, guys is anyone online?  Need help installing a linux distro..
<bushtech> hmmm. looks like lOst_traveler has got lost
<superfly> indeed
<bushtech> patience my young paduan
<inetpro> shame, the poor lost traveler
<inetpro> good evening everyone
<inetpro> and hi superfly
<inetpro> even Kilos- was not able to find him
<smile> good evening. :)
<Langjan> Hello all
<bushtech> Evening inetpro, smile, Langjan
<Langjan> Hi bushtech 
<smile> hi Langjan 
<Langjan> Hello smile 
<smile> Langjan: baie dankie vir jou verbeteringe, ek het jou 'n e-pos gestuur
<smile> om jou te bedank
<Langjan> My plesier, hoop dit help, jy moet net nog twee goed verduidelik dan kan ek hulle vir jou verstaanbaar maak op Afrikaans
<bushtech> hmmm, die belgikaans is nie te sleg nie
<Langjan> Ja, inderdaad. Maar e-pos uit België loop blykbaar stadig, wat doen julle mense? Jou pos het nog nie gekom nie, 
<smile> Langjan: welke sinne verstaan jy nie?
<Langjan> smile, is daar nie notas op my doc nie?
<smile> Langjan: ek het 'n e-pos duif gestuur :P
<Langjan> Lmga, ok ek sal buite sit en kyk wanneer hy land!
<smile> Langjan: waarskynlik, ek kyk nog 'n keer
<Langjan> Hy moet net gou kom, dis winter hier
<Langjan> Hierdie sin maak nie sin nie: programme om lirieke vir die huidige lied te raadpleeg
<bushtech> Langjan: relais?? herleiding miskien beter
<smile> huidige lied te raadpleeg -> musiek lirieke vir die huidige lied (=current playing song) te bekyk
<Langjan> OK dankie ek kom terug. En wat beteken "naamruimte"
<smile> naamruimte is soos Wikipedia:Help of Help:Contents, in die eerste geval is die naamruimte "Wikipedia", in die tweede geval is die naamruimte "Help"
<bushtech> huidiglike lied te sien
<Langjan> En "wit vereenvoudig"
<smile> huidiglike? @ bushtech
<bushtech> klink vir my beter as huidige lied te raadpleeg
<smile> Langjan: die tuiste TechRadar is standaard in grijs, ek het die wit gemaak en die lay-out vereenvoudig
<Kilos-> sjoe 
<smile> *webtuiste
<Langjan> "Current playing song" is "lied wat tans speel"
<bushtech> Kilos-: belgikaans 101
<Kilos-> lol
<Kilos-> keep it up smile
<Kilos-> and ty for helping him guys
<smile> bushtech: nie 112 ni? die 112 nummer is die Europese noodnummer
<bushtech> lol
<smile> thanks guys :)
<bushtech> np
<bushtech> nous ons amerikaanna
<smile> 911? :p
<bushtech> :)
<bushtech> Langjan: lied wat tans speel klink reg
<Langjan> naamruimte is steeds 'n duister begrip
<smile> Langjan: ek dink die Afrikaanse Wikipedia gebruik hierdie begrip as well, laat my controleer
<Langjan> sowel as wit vereenvoudig
<smile> Langjan: "wit vereenvoudig" is 'n naam vir 'n gebruikerstyl (=layout style for a website)
<bushtech> dis soos n onbekende tegniese afrikaanse woord = naamruimte
<inetpro> smile gebruik julle nog nie saamwerkende redigering sagteware by wikipedia nie?
<inetpro> collaborative editing
<Langjan> die lied te raadpleeg?
<Langjan> wat is dit in Engels?
<bushtech> to consult the song
<Langjan> how do you consult a song? 
<smile> bushtech: ek het geschryf: 'n programme om die lirieke vir die huidlike lied te sien in VLC Media Player
<Langjan> as in consulting a doctor? 
<bushtech> as jy dit vertaal ja
<smile> Langjan: "naamruimte" word gebruik op https://af.wikipedia.org/wiki/URI
<Langjan> ok om die lirieke (bewoording) van die lied wat tans speel te kan sien?
<Langjan> Lees?
<bushtech> om die woorde van die liedjie wat tans speel te sien
<Kilos-> hmm... julle maaken koppen baie platten
<smile> VLC Lyrics Finder (multiplatform), 'n programme om die lirieke (bewoording) van die liedjie wat tans speel in VLC Media Player te kan sien -> OK? :) 
<inetpro> smile: https://af.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rekenaarprogram
<inetpro> Die terme rekenaarprogram, sagtewareprogram, of slegs program word gebruik om te verwys na beide 'n uitvoerbare program of die stel bronkode wat saamgestel word om 'n uitvoerbare program te skep.
<Langjan> Ja klink baie beter, maar program, nie programme nie tensy dit in meervoud is? Dan val die "'n" weg
<smile> VLC Lyrics Finder</a> (multiplatform), 'n rekenaarprogram om die lirieke (bewoording) van die liedjie wat tans speel in VLC Media Player te kan sien
<Langjan> ...wat tans in VLC Media Player speel... (werkwoord altyd agter)
<Langjan> smile,  ek kry niks van "naamruimte" in daardie webwerf nie
<smile> Langjan: dankie, dis baie moeilyk vir die gewoonte aan te leer om die werkwoord agteraan te plaats
<smile> 'n rekenaarprogram om die lirieke (bewoording) van die liedjie wat tans in VLC Media Player speel te kan sien
<Langjan> Mooi!
<Langjan> Jy kan 'n komma agter "speel" sit
<bushtech> stem
<inetpro> maar almal weet tog wat is lirieke, of nie?
<Langjan> net diegene wat bekend is met musiekterme
<smile> Langjan:  Lyste kan op naamruimte (prefix) gefiltreer word. -> beter?
<Langjan> Die term "naamruimte" bly duister, wat is dit op Engels?
<Langjan> en oorweeg "woorde" ipv "bewoording"
<inetpro> nou praat ons
<smile> Langjan: "namespace"
<Langjan> wat beteken dit?
<Langjan> 'n Plek waar jy jou naam invul?
<smile> naamruimte :P nee
<smile> let me look it up for you
<smile> Pages on a MediaWiki wiki are grouped into collections called "namespaces", which differentiate between the purpose of the pages at a high level. Pages in certain namespaces can also have special properties or behave differently when they interact with other pages.
<smile> Namespaces are indicated in page titles by prefixing the page name with "namespace:", so the prefix "Help:" in this page's title ("Help:Namespaces") indicates that this page is in the Help namespace. Each namespace is identified by a number and a name, which can be translated and can also have some aliases.
<smile> https://www.mediawiki.org/wiki/Help:Namespaces
<bushtech> duh
<Langjan> OK wat is die Engels vir "Lyste kan op naamruimte gefiltreer word" ?
<smile> nothing, lol, I didn't include the word namespace there :P
<bushtech> lists can ve sorted by namespace
<smile> Engelse beschrywing: WikiList (for Linux) - generates and filters MediaWiki lists from LinkSearch and WhatLinksHere results. Lists can be saved for import in AutoWikiBrowser. (Gambas)
<smile> sorted -> filtered (nie dieselfde)
<Langjan> Nou verloor jy my
<smile> hoekom?
<inetpro> Langjan: kyk na http://hugsmile.eu/en/wikilist/
<superfly> ohi
<smile> die rekenaartermen "LinkSearch" / "WhatLinksHere" is Wikipedia spesifiek
<smile> superfly: hallo! :)
<bushtech> hi superfly
<Langjan> Want ek verstaan nie, ek dink jy het iemand hier nodig wat tegnies onderlê is in die begrip wat jy wil vertaal.
<smile> https://af.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Naamruimte
<superfly> Toe ek in skool was, en ons het "Computer Studies" gedoen, het die Afrikaanse ouens net hulle eksamen in Engels geskryf. Dit was vir hulle makliker as om die Afrikaans terme te gebruik.
<Langjan> Defiinieer asb die term "namespace"
<smile> ek sal 'n link lê naar die pagina
<superfly> (please excuse my terrible Afrikaans)
<inetpro> superfly: ek stem nogal saam, dit is steeds bra moeilik om sekere terme te vertaal na Afrikaans toe
<smile> superfly: "Rekenaar Studies" :P
<inetpro> superfly: aan die anderkant, ons het deesdae soveel nuwe maniere om dinge maklikker te maak, kyk byvoorbeeld na die werk wat smile doen op wikipedia 
<smile> namespace is a prefix such as Help, Wikipedia, File (or something else) on the MediaWiki software
<inetpro> ek haal my hoed af vir die man
<Langjan> Die vertaal is nie so moeilik nie, dis om te verstaan wat die vertaling beteken wat die probleem skep en as die leser nie verstaan nie dan verloor jy hom. Met 'n tegniese rekenaarterm sal dit soms nodig wees om die aanvaarde Engelse weergawe in hakies agteraan te sit.  
<Langjan> superfly, nothing that anybody tries to express in Afrikaans is terrible, I admire all who try
<Langjan> OK so we have: Lyste kan op naamruimtes (namespaces) gefiltreer word - ?
<Langjan> Lyste kan volgens naamruimtes (namespaces) gefiltreer word
<Langjan> Nou "wit vereenvoudig" - wat is dit op Engels? 
<Langjan> Waar is almal? 
<smile> Langjan: "clean white"
<Langjan> Konteks asb
<smile> Langjan: die webtuiste lyk "cleaner" nadat die gebruikerstyl is toegepas
<smile> die webtuiste is nie meer grys ni, maar die is wit
<Langjan> letterlik of figuurlik grys?
<smile> http://hugsmile.eu/af/ <- die veranderinge is reeds online geplaats
<smile> letterlik
<smile> grys => wit
<smile> die kleur grys
<Langjan> suiwer wit?
<smile> ja, #fff
<inetpro> hmm... die webtuiste lyk skoner nadat die gebruikerstyl toegepas is?
<smile> it doesn't get any whiter
<smile> ja, die reklame is verberg, en die navigasie is ook verberg, inetpro 
<inetpro> smile: lyk beslis baie beter vir my
<Langjan> Ja ek stem inetpro 
<inetpro> hi leif
<smile> lyk beslis baie beter vir my -> no idea what I should write.
<inetpro> die woord "skoner" klink nie reg nie
<Langjan> netjieser
<inetpro> Langjan: +1
<Kilos-> night all you talkalots
<Kilos-> sleep tight
<inetpro> Kilos-: nag oom
<Langjan> Lekker slaap Kilos- 
<Kilos-> :-)
<Kilos-> dankie julle ook
<Langjan> Pasop dat iemand nie op jou stert trap nie
<Langjan> lmga
<Kilos-> hahaha
<Kilos> watter stert
<Langjan> Waarvan praat jy?
<inetpro> ai!
<Langjan> lmga!
<Kilos> lekker slaap
<Langjan> Oh by the way
<Langjan> nous hy weg
<Langjan> You ok with your wording now smile? 
<smile> Netjieser it is
<Langjan> lisensie vrye klankrelais could be lisensievrye (one word) klankoordrag (relaying of sound?)
<Langjan> Hy lyk nou baie beter smile - selfs ek verstaan meeste daarvan.
<smile> Langjan: audio relay.. Broadcasting a signal from one point to the other
<smile> To bridge a distance 
<Langjan> lisensievrye klankoordrag
<Langjan> smile,  let me greet you for tonight 
<smile> Good night!
<Langjan> Slaap lekker my vriend
<Langjan> en Afrikaans bo!
<smile> Slaap lekker! 
<Langjan> Did you know that Afrikaans is being taught in a major Japanese University?
<Langjan> and an Afrikaans/Japanese dictionary is in the throes of (or has already been) published
<Langjan> Interesting. Lekker slaap.  
<inetpro> good night Lang[tab]
<inetpro> hmm... too late
<inetpro> superfly: hold the fort!
<inetpro> good night everyone
<CraigZim> good night
#ubuntu-za 2017-06-01
<thatgraemeguy> morning peoples
<paddatrapper> Morning thatgraemeguy
<Kilos> morning everyone, hope you are all well
<Kilos> oh and hi inetpro 
<inetpro> wb Kilos
<inetpro> and hi to everyone else also
<Kilos> lol ty
<Kilos> come on summer come on
<superfly> morning all
<bushtech> morning superfly. Either you're in the States or you got a serious problem with your watch:)
<superfly> bushtech: I'm in the US, I moved here at the end of last year.
<bushtech> Ah! Good move
<superfly> It has been incredibly good.
<superfly> (for the most part... certainly been hardships along the way, but all-in-all good)
<bushtech> I'm afraid our economy is slowing down
<bushtech> whereabouts in the US are you?
<superfly> Arizona, west side, next to California, above Mexico
<bushtech> heh just a little jump to silicon valley
<superfly> Don't care for Silicon Valley. Expensive place to live, lots of companies that want you to live for them.
<bushtech> true that
<superfly> With Red Hat I get to work from home, I get to live where I want, and if I want to go and work at head office, I get to move to North Carolina which is a beautiful state
<bushtech> yeah, great working from home. I just found that I had to work very late some nights because of some crisis at home
<inetpro> wb Kilos and CraigZim
<Kilos> ty inetpro 
<Kilos> the joys of za mobile providers
<inetpro> Kilos: but you left like four hours ago already
<Kilos> yes and had a tough 4 hours, still recovering
<Kilos> sorry man
<Kilos> the stupid pump decided to have issues
<inetpro> now don't go blaming the poor za providers :-)
<Kilos> hahaha man i lost connection before and got so upset my pump reacted
<inetpro> they try very hard to keep everything as is
<Kilos> whaaaaat
<Kilos> what are you smoking
<Kilos> oh 
<Kilos> as is ja
<Kilos> not improve
<inetpro> Kilos: it's called sarcasm
<Kilos> yip im slow
<inetpro> what's for dinner oom?
<Kilos> 2 min noodles
<Kilos> no energy to cook
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> np man more is als reg weer
<captine> evening all
<bushtech_> hi captine
<Kilos> night guys , sleep warm
#ubuntu-za 2017-06-02
<thatgraemeguy> Happy Friday!
<Kilos> morning all and sundry
<Kilos> and inetpro 
<CraigZim> hello All
 * Kilos waves
<Kilos> superfly morning, why arent you sleeping
<Kilos> or is your afk thing not working
<chesedo> https://nixcraft.tumblr.com/post/161337475762/software-engineering-woes
<superfly> https://twitter.com/nixcraft/status/870459920742662145
<superfly> Kilos-: I haven't actually been shutting down my computer -- it takes too long to start up
<superfly> theblazehen: https://opensource.com/open-organization/17/6/open-org-it-culture-now-available
<Kilos-> ah ok
<smile> hi :)
<superfly> hi smile
<smile> hi, superfly :) how are you doing?
<superfly> smile: I'm fine, are you smiling as always?
<inetpro> good evening lads
<Kilos-> hi inetpro 
<inetpro> I mean ladies and gents
<Kilos-> hmm...
<Kilos-> hi zoidbergwill 
<Kilos-> inetpro where is the lady
<inetpro> Kilos-: who knows
<Kilos-> lol
<Kilos-> ai! julle van der merwes
<smile> superfly: yeah, I'm improving the articles about local municipalities of South Africa in the Dutch speaking Wikipedia
<smile> hi inetpro and Kilos- 
<Kilos-> hi smile and fly
<inetpro> smile: do people read about those in Dutch?
<smile> inetpro: actually, I do.. I suspect others will do that as well
<smile> But there isn't much information there, that what's I'm improving
<inetpro> talking about reading stuff, does wikipedia have viewing stats?
<smile> yeah, inetpro 
<smile> let me look it up for you
<bushtech> theres not much info ther cos theres not much happening there
<superfly> hi inetpro, Kilos, bushtech
<bushtech> ja naand almal
<smile> inetpro: http://stats.grok.se/nl/201403/Laingsburg%20(gemeente)
<smile> only stats from March 2014 and older
<inetpro> interesting
<bushtech> thats when it stopped working
<smile> bushtech: indeed
<inetpro> https://tools.wmflabs.org/pageviews/?project=en.wikipedia.org&platform=all-access&agent=user&range=latest-20&pages=South_Africa
<smile> inetpro: cool!
<inetpro> a horrible link to the page https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/South_Africa
<inetpro> page view stats*
<smile> https://tools.wmflabs.org/pageviews/?project=nl.wikipedia.org&platform=all-access&agent=user&range=latest-20&pages=Zuid-Afrika
<smile> quite a lot pageviews on the Dutch speaking Wikipedia as well
<smile> Positie 272 van de meest bekeken pagina's voor mei 2017
<smile> o.O
<inetpro> https://tools.wmflabs.org/langviews/?project=nl.wikipedia.org&platform=all-access&agent=user&start=2016-05-01&end=2017-04-30&sort=views&direction=1&view=list&page=Zuid-Afrika
<inetpro>  Pageviews of the South Africa page across all languages 
<inetpro> very interesting
<smile> 11th, not bad
<inetpro> some very interesting and powerful stats there
<inetpro> like comparing country pages
<inetpro> https://tools.wmflabs.org/pageviews/?project=en.wikipedia.org&platform=all-access&agent=user&start=2016-05&end=2017-04&pages=South_Africa|Netherlands|Germany|United_Kingdom|France|United_States
<inetpro> Kilos: what kept you so busy today?
<inetpro> ai!
<bushtech> eish!
<inetpro> superfly: can you perhaps ask around in your circles whether there's a linux screen mirroring solution for viewing a screen on a projector via the network?
<inetpro> on my Samsung mobile phone for instance, I just switch on screen mirroring and can cast my screen to a Epson projector via wifi
<inetpro> surely that should be possible on Linux as well?
<inetpro> talking about projections, have you guys seen remarkjs?
<inetpro> https://remarkjs.com
<inetpro> a simple, in-browser, Markdown-driven slideshow tool 
#ubuntu-za 2017-06-03
<captine> hi all.  anyone know what the main ubuntu website is built on?  is it custom or some drupal themed site?
<squish102> oh fun, got the go ahead to build a hadoop cluster
<squish102> only 12 or so nodes, but should still be fun
<superfly> cap<tab>: Drupal
<superfly> Maaz_: tell captine ubuntu.com runs Drupal
<Maaz_> superfly: Sure, I'll tell captine on freenode
<Cantide> hallo Kilos :p
<Kilos> hi Cantide 
<Cantide> ltns
<Cantide> how are you?
<Kilos> ok ty and you?
<Cantide> not bad :)
<Kilos> morning everyone else and inetpro 
<CraigZim> Morning Kilos 
<Kilos> hi CraigZim 
<inetpro> goeidag mense
<inetpro> oja en hi Kilos
<pavlushka> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<pavlushka> Hi inetpro :p
<inetpro> pavlushka: hi
<inetpro> wb magespawn
<inetpro> you are way too scarce these days
<magespawn> hey inetpro
<magespawn> yup, sorry.
<magespawn> lots of things going on all at once.
<inetpro> magespawn: I know the feeling
<inetpro> city life is hectic :-)
<inetpro> you must be longing for the days in the bush?
<magespawn> i like both, but time does seem to fly by.
<inetpro> magespawn: see my PM
<magespawn> alrighty
<inetpro> wb chesedo
<inetpro> you done with your exams now?
<superfly> Our airconditioning unit died last night :-(
<inetpro> superfly: at home?
<inetpro> I guess that would be your office and home, obviously
<superfly> inetpro: yes
<superfly> when you're living in the desert, aircon is no longer a luxury, it is a necessity
<inetpro> eish! I see you have 36°C today?
<inetpro> or is that now and max is 42°C today?
<inetpro> you better get that sorted asap
<superfly> inetpro: I haven't looked at the temperature much... it's Arizona, hot is just what it is
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> Kilos: waar is jy?
<superfly> inetpro: my weather says it's about 91F outside, going up to 99F today. 104 is 40, so 99 is about 38
<superfly> ah, 99 is 37
<inetpro> yuck, you already converted to the local units?
<superfly> inetpro: no. I just set my phone to use F so that I can talk the same language as everyone else
<inetpro> guess that's what they bombard you with
<superfly> I can do rough conversions
<superfly> it's currently 30C inside our house
<inetpro> superfly: Google says 27° 42° for Phoenix, AZ
<inetpro> oh and that's Celsius
<inetpro> 80° 107° Fahrenheit
<superfly> inetpro: Phoenix is 2-3 hours drive away
<inetpro> sjoe
<superfly> And Phoenix is typically hotter than Tucson
<inetpro> superfly: in that case just open the windows :-)
<magespawn> I am off, good night all.
#ubuntu-za 2017-06-04
<squish102> wow 30C in house, that is crazy... i keep house at 23C
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> ek het geslaap inetpro 
<inetpro> Kilos: hoop jy't lekker geslaap
<inetpro> goeiedag almal
<chesedo> lol -> https://twitter.com/turnoff_us/status/870787573785997312
<captine> hey all
<Maaz> captine: By the way, superfly on freenode told me "tell captine ubuntu.com runs Drupal" 1 day, 8 hours, 52 minutes and 18 seconds ago
<superfly> hi captine
<captine> hi superfly . sorry missed you earlier
<superfly> captine: np
<captine> brb.
<inetpro> The Differences Between Multiverse, Universe, Restricted, and Main Repositories on Ubuntu https://www.maketecheasier.com/multiverse-universe-restricted-main-repositories-ubuntu/
<inetpro> for those who might be interested
<Kilos> ty inetpro 
<magespawn> good evening
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> hi Kilos
<nsnzero> good evening all
<Kilos> hi nsnzero 
<inetpro> Kilos: hoe gaan dit?
<Kilos> selle dankie maar lewe nog
<Kilos> slaap net baie
<nsnzero> ek is baie besig n jou oom Kilos ?
<Kilos> lol ek nie besig nie
<Kilos> o ja besig om te slaap
<nsnzero> hoekom ?
<Kilos> siek met griep al drie weke man
<magespawn> ai Kilos.
<Kilos> it will go sometime
<nsnzero> sorry to here that kilos - have you updated your anti-virus ?
<magespawn> it always does, but sucks none the less for that.
<Kilos> what anti-virus
<Kilos> i only have gufw running here no antivirus
<nsnzero> i am just kidding Kilos  - you need to take a probiotic pill man
<Kilos> i have taken many
<Kilos> and millions of vit c
<nsnzero> i had the flu on monday - drank a bottle of whiskey - forgot i had the flu - got better tuesday 
<nsnzero> its all in the mind 
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> i dont drink alcohol
<nsnzero> my apologies - hi inetpro , magespawn Kilos 
<magespawn> hi nsnzero 
<nsnzero> then we need to find you an alternative Kilos !
<inetpro> hi nsnzero, magespawn
<Kilos> it will go sometime
<Kilos> all the time you have it your body builds antibodies
<Kilos> sleep and keeping warm helps
<nsnzero> i have always been fascinated by human virus - they are just a block of code 
<nsnzero> chicken soup - chicken bones contain trace penicillin which helps 
<Kilos> yes
<nsnzero> i wish you a speedy recovery - but watch you dont get dehydrated 
<Kilos> yes ty
<Kilos> i drink lots of water and lemon juice in water
<magespawn> i am off to bed, good night all.
<nsnzero> me as well - good night everyone 
<Kilos> night guys, sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2018-05-28
<chesedo> o/
#ubuntu-za 2018-05-30
<chesedo> helloooo all
#ubuntu-za 2018-05-31
<chesedo> good morning all
<pavlushka> morning chesedo
<chesedo> how's it going pavlushka?
<pavlushka> chesedo: going great, having some stomach crump and toilet going schedule, lol
<chesedo> yeah that's never fun
#ubuntu-za 2018-06-02
<nsnzero> hi guys
